# Rudy is presenting his evidence, legal arguments to the people.



## Chuz Life

Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
					






					video.foxnews.com
				




Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mac1958

I wonder how many Trumpsters have been watching this and wondering what they're not being told, what he's leaving out, what he might be misrepresenting, and what the other side of the argument is.

Hmm.

I'll go with zero.


----------



## jillian

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?


If you knew anything about evidence, you’d know that Rudy and his fellow hacks don’t have any.

poor trump cultists


----------



## dblack

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?


It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.

Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.

Don't go away angry. Just go away.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?



As opposed to presenting it in court..where it will be laughed out and dismissed.
Just part of the strategy. They know they will lose in courts and recounts. That's not the purpose of
continuing this charade.


----------



## Chuz Life

Mac1958 said:


> I wonder how many Trumpsters have been watching this and wondering what they're not being told, what he's leaving out, what he might be misrepresenting, and what the other side of the argument is.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I'll go with zero.



Feel free to give an example of what YOU think would be exculpatory evidence that would cancel, negate or legally destroy hundreds (if not thousands) SWORN personal eyewitness accounts (sworn affidavits) by citizens of BOTH parties.


----------



## Mac1958

Chuz Life said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many Trumpsters have been watching this and wondering what they're not being told, what he's leaving out, what he might be misrepresenting, and what the other side of the argument is.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I'll go with zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to give an example of what YOU think would be exculpatory evidence that would cancel, negate or legally destroy hundreds (if not thousands) SWORN personal eyewitness accounts (sworn affidavits) by citizens of BOTH parties.
Click to expand...

Good example.


----------



## Mr Natural

At 20 grand a day, Rudy's gonna milk this for all it's worth.

Of course, St Trumpy will never pay Rudy the money He owes him but that's another story.


----------



## Coyote

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?



All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.

What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.


----------



## okfine

Rudy's end run is something else.









						Was Rudy Giuliani ever a good lawyer?
					

Political and legal analysts have been baffled by Giuliani’s performance since taking on President Donald Trump as a client, often making statements that would seem to harm Trump’s case in court – or, at least, in the court of public opinion.




					www.cityandstateny.com


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Chuz Life said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many Trumpsters have been watching this and wondering what they're not being told, what he's leaving out, what he might be misrepresenting, and what the other side of the argument is.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I'll go with zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to give an example of what YOU think would be exculpatory evidence that would cancel, negate or legally destroy hundreds (if not thousands) SWORN personal eyewitness accounts (sworn affidavits) by citizens of BOTH parties.
Click to expand...


If such evidence exists, he should be presenting it in front of a judge..IN COURT!!
Not in front of a fucking TV camera.

But we both know the minute that happens...it's all over.


----------



## Chuz Life

dblack said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
Click to expand...


Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.

"If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"

Yes or no.


----------



## Penelope

*Smartmatic does not own Dominion Voting Systems*

The latest of those claims, amplified by Trump lawyers Rudy Giuliani and Sidney Powell in recent television interviews, attempted to link Dominion and competing voting technology firm Smartmatic, despite the fact that the two companies have no active partnership or ownership deal.

“Dominion is a company that’s owned by another company called Smartmatic through an intermediary company named Indra,” Giuliani told Fox Business host Lou Dobbs in an interview on Nov. 12. “Dominion is a Canadian company but all of its software is Smartmatic software.”

“Dominion is a company that’s owned by another company called Smartmatic through an intermediary company named Indra,” Giuliani told Fox Business host Lou Dobbs in an interview on Nov. 12. “Dominion is a Canadian company but all of its software is Smartmatic software.”

Dominion, for one, is not a Canadian company. It has been majority owned since 2018 by Staple Street Capital, a New York private equity firm. And both Dominion and Smartmatic have issued statements saying Smartmatic neither owns Dominion nor provides it with any software or equipment.

Powell perpetuated the false claims and implied the alleged connection was a sign of foreign election interference in her own interview with Dobbs on Nov. 15. She further claimed Dominion software had deep ties to Venezuela.

“I can hardly wait to put forth all the evidence we have on Dominion,” she said, “starting with the fact that it was created to produce altered voting results in Venezuela for Hugo Chavez and then shipped internationally to manipulate votes for purchase in other countries, including this one.”









						Smartmatic does not own Dominion Voting Systems
					

CLAIM: Dominion Voting Systems, one of the most widely used election technology firms in the United States, is owned by the company Smartmatic through an intermediary company called...




					apnews.com


----------



## Chuz Life

Coyote said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
Click to expand...


Clearly not, not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.

So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> I wonder how many Trumpsters have been watching this and wondering what they're not being told, what he's leaving out, what he might be misrepresenting, and what the other side of the argument is.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I'll go with zero.


I would like to hear both sides. So you're wrong again. Par for the course for a fraud like you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler




----------



## Shelzin

Mac1958 said:


> I wonder how many Trumpsters have been watching this and wondering what they're not being told, what he's leaving out, what he might be misrepresenting, and what the other side of the argument is.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I'll go with zero.


I don't know about "Trumpsters"...

But I'm thinking if this stuff is true...  Then we've been meddling in other countries elections.   Wouldn't you like to prove that otherwise?

*Edit*: Or are you ok with the United States doing that?   I'll happily go first and say ... No... I don't like that at all.


----------



## dblack

Chuz Life said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
Click to expand...


Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.


----------



## shockedcanadian

The entire Dominion Software situation really pisses me off, as a Canadian.  I sent a message to the "Powers that Be", that we need to separate ourselves from this company and even go to the lengths of claiming ignorance.  The negative impact this is having on our reputation is horrific and expansive.  This is the type of exposure that Canada does NOT need, regardless of the outcome, or even the level of irregularities.  

As someone who has personally been decimated by Canada, with a waning innovation record and human rights record, why would we be so lax as to allow this company to HQ in Toronto?

I understand influencing other nations elections, but NOT allies, and certainly not Americas.  I hope to God that Canadian authorities didn't have any hand in this.  This is playing with fire for short term gain.


----------



## Mac1958

Shelzin said:


> But I'm thinking if this stuff is true...  Then we've been meddling in other countries elections.   Wouldn't you like to prove that otherwise?


Indeed.  Let's see how it plays out in court, where both ends of the story have a chance to make their case and shoot down the other one.

Instead of blindly believing "our" side like obedient sheep.


----------



## BULLDOG

Wow. Rudy is nuts, isn't he?


----------



## DrLove

I'm watching Rudy the Clown - He's HILARIOUS!!
Hundreds of thousands - 
Nay MILLIONS of fraudulent ballots arrived on food trucks and space ships!! 
Soros and Dominion done it!!


----------



## Chuz Life

dblack said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
Click to expand...


As presented by Rudy in the video link.

They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.

Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?


----------



## dblack

BULLDOG said:


> Wow. Rudy is nuts, isn't he?


Back in the day, circa 9/11 and before, he seemed to have something to offer. Now he's just "whacky uncle Rudy".


----------



## CowboyTed

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?



Cause it is alleged.... They have gone to court a number of times and been rejected... That is how the system works...

Rudy and Trump have no proof so they are just undermining democracy...

*Lets be clear this is a slam dunk election... Biden might have not won by a landslide but it was a very clear win...

Massive Election Fraud is very hard to get away without leaving evidence... There is no evidence...*


----------



## dblack

Chuz Life said:


> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?


Trump's definition of "legitimate" is, "I win" - and if he doesn't win, it's clearly because the election was illegitimate. So, no, I don't care about your twisted definition of "legitimate".


----------



## Chuz Life

CowboyTed said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause it is alleged.... They have gone to court a number of times and been rejected... That is how the system works...
> 
> Rudy and Trump have no proof so they are just undermining democracy...
> 
> *Lets be clear this is a slam dunk election... Biden might have not won by a landslide but it was a very clear win...
> 
> Massive Election Fraud is very hard to get away without leaving evidence... There is no evidence...*
Click to expand...


Give me a fucking example of what you tardz will accept as evidence. Just one fucking example.


----------



## Chuz Life

dblack said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's definition of "legitimate" is, "I win" - and if he doesn't win, it's clearly because the election was illegitimate. So, no, I don't care about your twisted definition of "legitimate".
Click to expand...


If Trump wins with fraudulent votes.

Would that election be "legitimate" in your view?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chuz Life said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

Andrew C. McCarthy
Wed, November 18, 2020, 4:54 PM CST






Realistically speaking, the legal battle over the 2020 election is over. As I explained over the weekend, from President Trump’s perspective, that battle is beset by a fatal mismatch between (a) what his campaign is in a position to allege and prove, and (b) the remedy — i.e., the potential number of votes that could swing from Biden to Trump. That problem was already apparent last week, when the campaign filed its original complaint in the Williamsport federal court. It became insurmountable Sunday, when the campaign amended its complaint, stripping out the main fraud claims.
What is left of the lawsuit cannot conceivably change the result in Pennsylvania. For that reason, the court will probably not even rule on it — even if we assume for argument’s sake that the campaign and its two co-plaintiffs (voters residing in the Commonwealth) have standing to sue, which is doubtful. And, to repeat what I laid out over the weekend, without reversing the election result in Pennsylvania, the president has no chance to reverse the nationwide result (which would minimally require winning Pennsylvania plus two other states).
To some extent, the campaign has gotten a bad rap for dropping its main counts, which alleged that there were gross improprieties, amounting to fraud, in Pennsylvania’s tabulation of the vote. Abandoning these counts seemed inexplicable Sunday, given that the campaign was simultaneously alleging massive fraud on television.
In fact, there is an explanation. On Friday, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit issued a ruling that destroys the viability of those counts (and probably the remaining counts, too — I’ll come to that). In scrambling to respond to that ruling — which is binding on the federal district court where the campaign’s lawsuit is filed — the campaign shed the fraud-related counts. The lawyers should not be faulted for doing that. The fault lies in pressing ahead with a narrower suit that could not change the outcome of the race in Pennsylvania, even in the unlikely event that the campaign prevailed.

To cut to the chase, all that remains of the Trump campaign’s complaint is the claim that voters in pro-Trump counties were denied equal protection of law because mail-in voters in pro-Biden counties — mainly Philadelphia and Allegheny counties (Pittsburgh is in the latter) — were invited by election boards to cure defects in their ballots. Even if there were arguably merit to this claim (doubtful), it may only involve a few hundred votes, and certainly not more than a few thousand. That’s not enough. By current count, presumptive president-elect Biden leads President Trump by 83,000 votes. Since I’ve already made this point several times (see, e.g., here and here), perhaps it’s best to quote what the Third Circuit said just last Friday (my italics): For a party


> to have standing to enjoin the counting of ballots . . . _such votes would have to be sufficient in number to change the outcome of the election_. . . . See, e.g., _Sibley v. Alexander_ (“Even if the Court granted the requested relief, plaintiff would still fail to satisfy the redressability element of standing because enjoining defendants from casting the votes . . . would not change the outcome of the election”).











						Checkmate in Pennsylvania for the Trump Campaign
					

Realistically speaking, the legal battle over the 2020 election is over. As I explained over the weekend, from President Trump’s perspective, that battle is beset by a fatal mismatch between (a) what his campaign is in a position to allege and prove, and (b) the remedy -- i.e., the potential...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Shelzin

Mac1958 said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm thinking if this stuff is true...  Then we've been meddling in other countries elections.   Wouldn't you like to prove that otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  Let's see how it plays out in court, where both ends of the story have a chance to make their case and shoot down the other one.
> 
> Instead of blindly believing "our" side like obedient sheep.
Click to expand...

Agreed.   I still hope we get this...   Not just for the United States... But for any and every country.   I don't want the US meddling in the democratic process of other countries either.   IF that is indeed the case.









						E-voting without fraud
					

David Bismark demos a new system for voting that contains a simple, verifiable way to prevent fraud and miscounting -- while keeping each person's vote secret.




					www.ted.com


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?


My God. All 50 states were defrauded. All the senate elections. House elections...Local elections


----------



## Moonglow

Chuz Life said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's definition of "legitimate" is, "I win" - and if he doesn't win, it's clearly because the election was illegitimate. So, no, I don't care about your twisted definition of "legitimate".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump wins with fraudulent votes.
> 
> Would that election be "legitimate" in your view?
Click to expand...

He was able to win last time with fraudulent votes and it didn't bother yous.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jillian said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about evidence, you’d know that Rudy and his fellow hacks don’t have any.
> 
> poor trump cultists
Click to expand...

We aren't poor yet, Sleepy Joe hasn't taken over.


----------



## Moonglow

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> My God. All 50 states were defrauded. All the senate elections. House elections...Local elections
Click to expand...

Right down to the election of the dog catcher they all cheated!~


----------



## dblack

Chuz Life said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's definition of "legitimate" is, "I win" - and if he doesn't win, it's clearly because the election was illegitimate. So, no, I don't care about your twisted definition of "legitimate".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump wins with fraudulent votes.
> 
> Would that election be "legitimate" in your view?
Click to expand...

Again, we're working on different definitions of legitimate. Like Trump, you start with the conclusion and work backwards:  "Trump lost, so the election must have been illegitimate, let's dig up excuses that support that conclusion".

It's painfully transparent. You're in denial. Get over it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Coyote said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
Click to expand...

There was no coronahoax code for the libbers to abuse with mailins before.


----------



## Shelzin

Moonglow said:


> He was able to win last time with fraudulent votes and it didn't bother yous.


We, the whole of us, was told that there wasn't widespread fraudulent votes.   True then or true now?


----------



## Chuz Life

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> My God. All 50 states were defrauded. All the senate elections. House elections...Local elections
Click to expand...


If you want to have an independent determined way to restore integrity to our elections and then to have a revote.

I'll go along with you on that.


----------



## Moonglow

Shelzin said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was able to win last time with fraudulent votes and it didn't bother yous.
> 
> 
> 
> We, the whole of us, was told that there wasn't widespread fraudulent votes.   True then or true now?
Click to expand...

It's all of the above..


----------



## Moonglow

Chuz Life said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> My God. All 50 states were defrauded. All the senate elections. House elections...Local elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to have an independent determined way to restore integrity to our elections and then to have a revote.
> 
> I'll go along with you on that.
Click to expand...

Then when Trump loses again you'll want a best two out of three....


----------



## White 6

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?


Maybe, but you can have  79,512,244 for Biden and  73,585,789 for trump, with no significant proof of an error, fraud or machine malfunction large enough to make a difference, that isn't being laughed out of court for lack of credible evidence (courts are a real pain in the ass about actually wanting real credible evidence), making recounts and and sour grapes, totally insignificant, when weighed against a 5,926,455 (Five *Million*, Nine Hundred Twenty-Six *Thousand, *Four Hundred Fifty-Five) vote margin. It was a fun election, as I knew it was going to be. So he grabbed you by the pu$$y for four years, big deal. He said if you're rich and famous you wouldn't mind and he was right (Who Knew?), you even liked it, but it is over. Put your big girl panties back on and catch a cab and if you got any of the money off the dress, just be happy and go home.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Moonglow said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> My God. All 50 states were defrauded. All the senate elections. House elections...Local elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to have an independent determined way to restore integrity to our elections and then to have a revote.
> 
> I'll go along with you on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then when Trump loses again you'll want a best two out of three....
Click to expand...

Have em armwrestle.....no fair using Jill.


----------



## Shelzin

Moonglow said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was able to win last time with fraudulent votes and it didn't bother yous.
> 
> 
> 
> We, the whole of us, was told that there wasn't widespread fraudulent votes.   True then or true now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all of the above..
Click to expand...

Maybe...  I ask you the same thing I did Mac...    If what's being said is true...  That means the United States has meddled in other countries elections...  Are you ok with that?  Wouldn't you like to prove that to be wrong?


----------



## Chuz Life

Rudy just shouted: "I don't know what you need to WAKE YOU UP!"

Does anything describe the leftarded press and their agenda better than that?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


>


Love the part he said on how BLM works for the dnc and they are funded by George soros,he is really spilling the beans.can’t wait for the rest of it.I especially love how he ripped into criminal cuomo and told the truth how evil he is.


----------



## Chuz Life

White 6 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but you can have  79,512,244 for Biden and  73,585,789 for trump, with no significant proof of an error, fraud or machine malfunction large enough to make a difference, that isn't being laughed out of court for lack of credible evidence (courts are a real pain in the ass about actually wanting real credible evidence), making recounts and and sour grapes, totally insignificant, when weighed against a 5,926,455 (Five *Million*, Nine Hundred Twenty-Six *Thousand, *Four Hundred Fifty-Five) vote margin. It was a fun election, as I knew it was going to be. So he grabbed you by the pu$$y for four years, big deal. He said if you're rich and famous you wouldn't mind and he was right (Who Knew?), you even liked it, but it is over. Put your big girl panties back on and catch a cab and if you got any of the money off the dress, just be happy and go home.
Click to expand...


You clearly do not understand the electoral college.


----------



## DrLove

Rudy - Sweating like a pig (dripping literally) with spittle rolling out the corners of his mouth:

_"Dems put Republican inspectors in pens and corrals!!"_

Oh my fucking GOD - Lock up Drunk Uncle - PRONTO! _"America's Mayor"_ has officially hit ROCK FUCKING BOTTOM -

NEEDS INTERVENTION!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chuz Life said:


> Rudy just shouted: "I don't know what you need to WAKE YOU UP!"
> 
> Does anything describe the leftarded press and their agenda better than that?


He really nailed it especially there telling the truth how they are having to do the media’s job because they don’t do it. The msm media has not done their jobs for decades. He nailed it as well we need a new agency instead of the fbi the fact they have not done their jobs.


----------



## Chuz Life

dblack said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's definition of "legitimate" is, "I win" - and if he doesn't win, it's clearly because the election was illegitimate. So, no, I don't care about your twisted definition of "legitimate".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump wins with fraudulent votes.
> 
> Would that election be "legitimate" in your view?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, we're working on different definitions of legitimate. Like Trump, you start with the conclusion and work backwards:  "Trump lost, so the election must have been illegitimate, let's dig up excuses that support that conclusion".
> 
> It's painfully transparent. You're in denial. Get over it.
Click to expand...


You have no idea of what my starting point is.

The fraud and deligitimizing of this election began earlier than when the first votes were cast.


----------



## Moonglow

LA RAM FAN said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy just shouted: "I don't know what you need to WAKE YOU UP!"
> 
> Does anything describe the leftarded press and their agenda better than that?
> 
> 
> 
> He really nailed it especially there telling the truth how they are having to do the media’s job because they don’t do it. The msm media has not done their jobs for decades. He nailed it as well we need a new agency instead of the fbi the fact they have not done their jobs.
Click to expand...

Or the DOJ


----------



## dblack

Chuz Life said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's definition of "legitimate" is, "I win" - and if he doesn't win, it's clearly because the election was illegitimate. So, no, I don't care about your twisted definition of "legitimate".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump wins with fraudulent votes.
> 
> Would that election be "legitimate" in your view?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, we're working on different definitions of legitimate. Like Trump, you start with the conclusion and work backwards:  "Trump lost, so the election must have been illegitimate, let's dig up excuses that support that conclusion".
> 
> It's painfully transparent. You're in denial. Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea of what my starting point is.
Click to expand...


I know what Trump's starting point is. He's been very clear about it.


----------



## Gracie

The vid is all messed up.
But...to put it simply...if it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, looks like a duck...its a damn duck. 
Whether Trump wins or not is not the issue. The issue is fraud. Why vote at all if all we vote for is changed to what we DIDN'T vote for? And if that is the case, then we are really nothing in the grand scheme of things and those in power will stay in power..regardless.

Some people just don't get it.


----------



## Chuz Life

DrLove said:


> Rudy - Sweating like a pig (dripping literally) with spittle rolling out the corners of his mouth:
> 
> _"Dems put Republican inspectors in pens and corrals!!"_
> 
> Oh my fucking GOD - Lock up Drunk Uncle - PRONTO! _"America's Mayor"_ has officially hit ROCK FUCKING BOTTOM -
> 
> NEEDS INTERVENTION!!


I dislike Rudy completely.

I also dislike Trump for a lot of the same personal reasons.

However, unlike you apparently are. I am not so shallow as to fixate on the person or the personality of the messenger and then ignore the substance of what they are saying.


----------



## Mac1958

Sidney Powell says "President Trump won this election by a landslide, and we're going to prove it".

Okay.  Let's get this to the courts.  And if you lose, I suspect you won't accept it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


>


The audio sound is not coming in on my computer now,anybody else having that problem?


----------



## B. Kidd

I joked weeks ago that dictators were lining up for this software.
Little did I know the owners of smartmatic already rub shoulders with a dictator, Maduro, and Chavez prior!
And this is no joke!!


----------



## DrLove

Chuz Life said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy - Sweating like a pig (dripping literally) with spittle rolling out the corners of his mouth:
> 
> _"Dems put Republican inspectors in pens and corrals!!"_
> 
> Oh my fucking GOD - Lock up Drunk Uncle - PRONTO! _"America's Mayor"_ has officially hit ROCK FUCKING BOTTOM -
> 
> NEEDS INTERVENTION!!
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike Rudy completely.
> 
> I also dislike Trump for a lot of the same personal reasons.
> 
> However, unlike you apparently are. I am not so shallow as to fixate on the person or the personality of the messenger and then ignore the substance of what they are saying.
Click to expand...


Shame there IS no "substance" - HuH


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chuz Life said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy - Sweating like a pig (dripping literally) with spittle rolling out the corners of his mouth:
> 
> _"Dems put Republican inspectors in pens and corrals!!"_
> 
> Oh my fucking GOD - Lock up Drunk Uncle - PRONTO! _"America's Mayor"_ has officially hit ROCK FUCKING BOTTOM -
> 
> NEEDS INTERVENTION!!
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike Rudy completely.
> 
> I also dislike Trump for a lot of the same personal reasons.
> 
> However, unlike you apparently are. I am not so shallow as to fixate on the person or the personality of the messenger and then ignore the substance of what they are saying.
Click to expand...

I also don’t like Rudy,I don’t like him at all matter of fact,he is showing his bias on the gops by not talking about the election was stolen for bush,I also am not thrilled with trump,I have been critical of him in the past as well.but you said it so well how he ignores all those facts you mentioned.


----------



## Taz

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?


To the people? Why? Is he tired of being thrown out of court?


----------



## Shelzin

Mac1958 said:


> Sidney Powell says "President Trump won this election by a landslide, and we're going to prove it".
> 
> Okay.  Let's get this to the courts.  And if you lose, I suspect you won't accept it.


You are probably right.

But... Right now I'm looking at this like RussiaGate...    Only...  In this scenario the USA is Russia.  I don't hypocrites.  I REALLY DON'T LIKE THAT MY OWN COUNTRY MIGHT BE ONE.   I would like this put to bed.   I want to know that my country didn't interfere with other elections.

If nothing else comes of this...  Whoever the president is in the future, needs to address this issue.


----------



## DrLove

New porn flick title: Back Door Ballots!!


----------



## mdk

Golly, Rudy is having a drippy and spittle flecked meltdown. Hilarious. Can't wait to see what he brings to the courts.


----------



## JGalt

Shelzin said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Powell says "President Trump won this election by a landslide, and we're going to prove it".
> 
> Okay.  Let's get this to the courts.  And if you lose, I suspect you won't accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably right.
> 
> But... Right now I'm looking at this like RussiaGate...    Only...  In this scenario the USA is Russia.  I don't hypocrites.  I REALLY DON'T LIKE THAT MY OWN COUNTRY MIGHT BE ONE.   I would like this put to bed.   I want to know that my country didn't interfere with other elections.
> 
> If nothing else comes of this...  Whoever the president is in the future, needs to address this issue.
Click to expand...


Trump would have been the only one to fix the problem. All future Presidents would cover everything up and it would be business as usual.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


>





Gracie said:


> The vid is all messed up.
> But...to put it simply...if it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, looks like a duck...its a damn duck.
> Whether Trump wins or not is not the issue. The issue is fraud. Why vote at all if all we vote for is changed to what we DIDN'T vote for? And if that is the case, then we are really nothing in the grand scheme of things and those in power will stay in power..regardless.
> 
> Some people just don't get it.


Tell me is it just me or are you all having the same problem as well. He got cut off in mid speech and it now says video has been. Removed by the uploader


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vid is all messed up.
> But...to put it simply...if it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, looks like a duck...its a damn duck.
> Whether Trump wins or not is not the issue. The issue is fraud. Why vote at all if all we vote for is changed to what we DIDN'T vote for? And if that is the case, then we are really nothing in the grand scheme of things and those in power will stay in power..regardless.
> 
> Some people just don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me is it just me or are you all having the same problem as well. He got cut off in mid speech and it now says video unavaiable
Click to expand...

Google is censoring it - this is deep shit.


----------



## JLW

You have to be a special kind of stupid to believe Rudy Guiliani.  The man has no credibility left.  He was laughed out of court recently and is just playing Trumpers for fools.

Here is your hero in action OP.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## the other mike

MSM is in panic mode right now.


----------



## DrLove

Chuz Life said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I paused it so a little behind, but now sweat is pouring off his sideburns loaded with black hair dye.
> SO embarrassing!
> Here comes Sidney!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you insist on trying a thread derail with this... do a quick google
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I paused it so a little behind, but now sweat is pouring off his sideburns loaded with black hair dye.
> SO embarrassing!
> Here comes Sidney!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Hilly has a fat ass? Well, thank you GOD for Chuz proving millions (billions?) of instances of voter fraud!


----------



## shockedcanadian

Those who laugh, if it's true that ballots are collected and housed in Germany, how do you feel about that?


----------



## BULLDOG

Now he's claiming Maduro and Chavez are manipulating our voting machines. Rudy is even more nuts than I thought.


----------



## DrLove

Johnlaw said:


> You have to be a special kind of stupid to believe Rudy Guiliani.  The man has no credibility left.  He was laughed out of court recently and is just playing Trumpers for fools.
> 
> Here is your hero OP.
> 
> View attachment 418462



Merely tucking in his shirt!!


----------



## White 6

Chuz Life said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but you can have  79,512,244 for Biden and  73,585,789 for trump, with no significant proof of an error, fraud or machine malfunction large enough to make a difference, that isn't being laughed out of court for lack of credible evidence (courts are a real pain in the ass about actually wanting real credible evidence), making recounts and and sour grapes, totally insignificant, when weighed against a 5,926,455 (Five *Million*, Nine Hundred Twenty-Six *Thousand, *Four Hundred Fifty-Five) vote margin. It was a fun election, as I knew it was going to be. So he grabbed you by the pu$$y for four years, big deal. He said if you're rich and famous you wouldn't mind and he was right (Who Knew?), you even liked it, but it is over. Put your big girl panties back on and catch a cab and if you got any of the money off the dress, just be happy and go home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You clearly do not understand the electoral college.
Click to expand...

You mean that the states electors will be cast as the state electorates voted?  Your right, that will give Joe Biden an approximate 306 to 232 advantage.  I just wasn't wanting to rub it in.  Don't make a hysterical scene in the lobby on the way out, just catch the cab and go home, as we got to clean the room and get ready for more business and take that midget, Rudy with you.


----------



## Yarddog

DrLove said:


> I'm watching Rudy the Clown - He's HILARIOUS!!
> Hundreds of thousands -
> Nay MILLIONS of fraudulent ballots arrived on food trucks and space ships!!
> Soros and Dominion done it!!




Says the people who believed Russia won the election for Trump. 
This takes time, but proving this *fraud* needs to happen wether it over turns the election or not. This shit needs to be stopped before the next election we have. 
When Democratic governors betray the public trust and they control election boards and are supported by biased judges, you cant expect to get down to the bottom of things in two weeks.
The truth will come out.


----------



## Synthaholic

Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## DrLove

Rudy & Sid's presser is the most fun I've had in .. Well, a day!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

There’s that great freedom of speech country we live in.they cut him off because he was correcting the lies of the msm media that the trolls around here parrot, telling the truth that they have had a couple of lawyers that left because not just their lives have been threatened,but their family’s as well,that was too politically incorrect to be heard on msm tv.big tech censorship at its finest.    
This is a dangerous world we live in when the media cuts off a president,


----------



## Mr Natural

DrLove said:


> Merely tucking in his shirt!!


Why would his shirt have been untucked?


----------



## JGalt

BULLDOG said:


> Now he's claiming Maduro and Chavez are manipulating our voting machines. Rudy is even more nuts than I thought.



So show us your evidence to prove otherwise. Apparently he has evidence to prove his case, and is going to court with it.

You on the other hand, are just some asshole with an opinion.


----------



## Chuz Life

Synthaholic said:


>


Since you are an authority on this. . . 

Can you ecplain this one? 





__





						aguilera down her leg - Search
					

Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images




					www.bing.com


----------



## Turtlesoup

Moonglow said:


> Andrew C. McCarthy
> Wed, November 18, 2020, 4:54 PM CST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically speaking, the legal battle over the 2020 election is over. As I explained over the weekend, from President Trump’s perspective, that battle is beset by a fatal mismatch between (a) what his campaign is in a position to allege and prove, and (b) the remedy — i.e., the potential number of votes that could swing from Biden to Trump. That problem was already apparent last week, when the campaign filed its original complaint in the Williamsport federal court. It became insurmountable Sunday, when the campaign amended its complaint, stripping out the main fraud claims.
> What is left of the lawsuit cannot conceivably change the result in Pennsylvania. For that reason, the court will probably not even rule on it — even if we assume for argument’s sake that the campaign and its two co-plaintiffs (voters residing in the Commonwealth) have standing to sue, which is doubtful. And, to repeat what I laid out over the weekend, without reversing the election result in Pennsylvania, the president has no chance to reverse the nationwide result (which would minimally require winning Pennsylvania plus two other states).
> To some extent, the campaign has gotten a bad rap for dropping its main counts, which alleged that there were gross improprieties, amounting to fraud, in Pennsylvania’s tabulation of the vote. Abandoning these counts seemed inexplicable Sunday, given that the campaign was simultaneously alleging massive fraud on television.
> In fact, there is an explanation. On Friday, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit issued a ruling that destroys the viability of those counts (and probably the remaining counts, too — I’ll come to that). In scrambling to respond to that ruling — which is binding on the federal district court where the campaign’s lawsuit is filed — the campaign shed the fraud-related counts. The lawyers should not be faulted for doing that. The fault lies in pressing ahead with a narrower suit that could not change the outcome of the race in Pennsylvania, even in the unlikely event that the campaign prevailed.
> 
> To cut to the chase, all that remains of the Trump campaign’s complaint is the claim that voters in pro-Trump counties were denied equal protection of law because mail-in voters in pro-Biden counties — mainly Philadelphia and Allegheny counties (Pittsburgh is in the latter) — were invited by election boards to cure defects in their ballots. Even if there were arguably merit to this claim (doubtful), it may only involve a few hundred votes, and certainly not more than a few thousand. That’s not enough. By current count, presumptive president-elect Biden leads President Trump by 83,000 votes. Since I’ve already made this point several times (see, e.g., here and here), perhaps it’s best to quote what the Third Circuit said just last Friday (my italics): For a party
> 
> 
> 
> to have standing to enjoin the counting of ballots . . . _such votes would have to be sufficient in number to change the outcome of the election_. . . . See, e.g., _Sibley v. Alexander_ (“Even if the Court granted the requested relief, plaintiff would still fail to satisfy the redressability element of standing because enjoining defendants from casting the votes . . . would not change the outcome of the election”).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkmate in Pennsylvania for the Trump Campaign
> 
> 
> Realistically speaking, the legal battle over the 2020 election is over. As I explained over the weekend, from President Trump’s perspective, that battle is beset by a fatal mismatch between (a) what his campaign is in a position to allege and prove, and (b) the remedy -- i.e., the potential...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
Click to expand...

Election is invalid---dems cheated all over the place...I knew eventually the cheating bastards would get called out--and if we keep trump in----I see some prison time coming.  Yahoo.


----------



## DrLove

Sidney Powell - ANTIFA is also involved with Dominion and SmartMatics in this turrible election fix!!


----------



## shockedcanadian

Synthaholic said:


> Pretty much sums it up.



That argument actually makes it a stronger case for him.  It's evidence that it was about overthrowing the president alone.  *It's also MUCH easier to impact one election than multiple ones.*

Just as we say Biden get 140,000 votes all at the same time, why didn't we see the same of Senate races?

As always unintended consequences, at a time when the West HAS to be stronger against China or we are all in for a world of hurt.  Four more years of Trump is much better than anyone messing with the election.  Once the mail-out occurred, it was almost certainly headed for this.  I hope it was on the level, but the damage was done on Election Night itself.  It's impossible not to at least suspect that.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> Golly, Rudy is having a drippy and spittle flecked meltdown. Hilarious. Can't wait to see what he brings to the courts.


When the media is telling lie after lie to you in front of your face.let’s see how long it is before you have a meltdown,it wouldn’t be so funny to you if the shoe was on your foot and you had to listen to lie after lie.

if your lawyers were getting death threats and their family’s as well,you would be going into meltdown mode as well when asked why lawyers have quit the case.

that was right around the time those coward media people cut him off just for giving an honest answer to some questions he was being asked. But oh,I guess you missed that part.


----------



## Chuz Life

Synthaholic said:


> Pretty much sums it up.



Easily explained by realizing that the stuffed ballots were for Biden only with nothing indicated on the down ballot. Whereas the legitimate ballots cast by actual voters DID  have votes on the down ballot for house and Senate candidates.

Funny that you missed one of the major indications of Fraud and you choose to embrace it and take reassurance from it. . . Rather than to see it as suspicious at all.


----------



## Turtlesoup

DrLove said:


> Sidney Powell - ANTIFA is also involved with Dominion and SmartMatics in this turrible election fix!!


Of course they are------just like the Brown Shirts for the Nazis were directed by their socialist overlords (the Nazis) to create havoc and terrorize people and stuff ballot boxes to allow the nazis to take over....the anti-fa/blm are todays modern version of violent thugs doing whatever dirty work for the socialists and their leaders


Fucking Soros----learned all sorts of bad tricks while being a nazi.


----------



## BULLDOG

JGalt said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's claiming Maduro and Chavez are manipulating our voting machines. Rudy is even more nuts than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So show us your evidence to prove otherwise. Apparently he has evidence to prove his case, and is going to court with it.
> 
> You on the other hand, are just some asshole with an opinion.
Click to expand...


Not my job to do that. Rudy and Trump are making serious accusations, but all they have to back it up is a bunch of statements. I can get tons of statements that Pepsi tastes better than Coke, but that is not proof.


----------



## toobfreak

Shelzin said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with zero.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm thinking if this stuff is true...  Then we've been meddling in other countries elections.   Wouldn't you like to prove that otherwise?
Click to expand...



Well, Zin, that is EXACTLY what the legal team is moving towards proving-- -- that the USA HAS been in the business of changing elections the world over to install people favorable to the USA and now they have dared to use the same foreign (Canadian) software to change an election here.

The question is:  is this the first time?  And what other races have been affected?

Trump's people are not stopping until they bust this rotten, stinking bug nest wide open.



DEMOCRATS:  The party of every vote must count now the party where no vote must be counted!


----------



## Gracie

And still....you don't get it. You, the dems. Another country counts our votes. There has been fraud taking place via machines backed and paid for by Soros. Yet you want to laugh at Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face as he stands in very hot lights and ignore what he trying to tell you while youtube or whomever it was filming this CUT HIM OFF as soon as he talks about Hillary and FBI plots.

Again, this is not about Trump any more. Its about powerful people doing all they can to steal your votes. YOURS. Your voice. Your wants. Your opinions. Your choices. Dem, Repub, Indie, Green Party.....ALL your voices. And if this is not nipped in the bud...Trump or no Trump, it will continue to happen. What are y'all gonna do when the Repubs build a better machine to twist the votes? Or the Independents find a smart guy to fix machines to do what is being done now? Or Independents who  get a weathy donor and make even better cheating machines and it goes against YOUR choices? This isn't about Trump. This is about YOU and the rest of us regardless of party.

Will you be ok with Russia counting your vote? China?

Wake up.


----------



## BULLDOG

Turtlesoup said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew C. McCarthy
> Wed, November 18, 2020, 4:54 PM CST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically speaking, the legal battle over the 2020 election is over. As I explained over the weekend, from President Trump’s perspective, that battle is beset by a fatal mismatch between (a) what his campaign is in a position to allege and prove, and (b) the remedy — i.e., the potential number of votes that could swing from Biden to Trump. That problem was already apparent last week, when the campaign filed its original complaint in the Williamsport federal court. It became insurmountable Sunday, when the campaign amended its complaint, stripping out the main fraud claims.
> What is left of the lawsuit cannot conceivably change the result in Pennsylvania. For that reason, the court will probably not even rule on it — even if we assume for argument’s sake that the campaign and its two co-plaintiffs (voters residing in the Commonwealth) have standing to sue, which is doubtful. And, to repeat what I laid out over the weekend, without reversing the election result in Pennsylvania, the president has no chance to reverse the nationwide result (which would minimally require winning Pennsylvania plus two other states).
> To some extent, the campaign has gotten a bad rap for dropping its main counts, which alleged that there were gross improprieties, amounting to fraud, in Pennsylvania’s tabulation of the vote. Abandoning these counts seemed inexplicable Sunday, given that the campaign was simultaneously alleging massive fraud on television.
> In fact, there is an explanation. On Friday, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit issued a ruling that destroys the viability of those counts (and probably the remaining counts, too — I’ll come to that). In scrambling to respond to that ruling — which is binding on the federal district court where the campaign’s lawsuit is filed — the campaign shed the fraud-related counts. The lawyers should not be faulted for doing that. The fault lies in pressing ahead with a narrower suit that could not change the outcome of the race in Pennsylvania, even in the unlikely event that the campaign prevailed.
> 
> To cut to the chase, all that remains of the Trump campaign’s complaint is the claim that voters in pro-Trump counties were denied equal protection of law because mail-in voters in pro-Biden counties — mainly Philadelphia and Allegheny counties (Pittsburgh is in the latter) — were invited by election boards to cure defects in their ballots. Even if there were arguably merit to this claim (doubtful), it may only involve a few hundred votes, and certainly not more than a few thousand. That’s not enough. By current count, presumptive president-elect Biden leads President Trump by 83,000 votes. Since I’ve already made this point several times (see, e.g., here and here), perhaps it’s best to quote what the Third Circuit said just last Friday (my italics): For a party
> 
> 
> 
> to have standing to enjoin the counting of ballots . . . _such votes would have to be sufficient in number to change the outcome of the election_. . . . See, e.g., _Sibley v. Alexander_ (“Even if the Court granted the requested relief, plaintiff would still fail to satisfy the redressability element of standing because enjoining defendants from casting the votes . . . would not change the outcome of the election”).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkmate in Pennsylvania for the Trump Campaign
> 
> 
> Realistically speaking, the legal battle over the 2020 election is over. As I explained over the weekend, from President Trump’s perspective, that battle is beset by a fatal mismatch between (a) what his campaign is in a position to allege and prove, and (b) the remedy -- i.e., the potential...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election is invalid---dems cheated all over the place...I knew eventually the cheating bastards would get called out--and if we keep trump in----I see some prison time coming.  Yahoo.
Click to expand...


Any day now?


----------



## DrLove

Sid Powell - Trump won by a LANDSLIDE!!


----------



## Turtlesoup

Synthaholic said:


>


And your comment has NOTHING TO DO with the election Fraud--just a simple attempt at redirecting by smearing the messenger.   Not going to work dear----you are underestimating the ANGER that is growing in America against the lying cheating MANIPULATIVE socialists.......


----------



## JGalt

Synthaholic said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who laugh, if it's true that ballots are collected and housed in Germany, how do you feel about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Those who laugh, if it’s true that all trump supporters want to fuck 9 year old boys, how do you feel about that?
Click to expand...


Karl Marx's rule:  “Accuse your enemy of what you are doing, as you are doing it to create confusion."

Your own pedophile fantasies are showing, Bub.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Turtlesoup said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who laugh, if it's true that ballots are collected and housed in Germany, how do you feel about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Those who laugh, if it’s true that all trump supporters want to fuck 9 year old boys, how do you feel about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should shut up while you are behind.....given that you supported the PEDOPHILE BIDEN family raping little girls including those in the family-you have no room to try to smear any other group as pedo supporters. If you really had a problem with pedophiles--biden would make you feel sick.
Click to expand...

         Incredible that one of these paid shills thought this post was funny,just proves what sick a holes they are.


----------



## DrLove

Turtlesoup said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your comment has NOTHING TO DO with the election Fraud--just a simple attempt at redirecting by smearing the messenger.   Not going to work dear----you are underestimating the ANGER that is growing in America against the lying cheating MANIPULATIVE socialists.......
Click to expand...


You LOST - Get the fuck over it please.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Johnlaw said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much sums it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easily explained by realizing that the stuffed ballots were for Biden only with nothing indicated on the down ballot. Whereas the legitimate ballots cast by actual voters DID  have votes on the down ballot for house and Senate candidates.
> 
> Funny that you missed one of the major indications of Fraud and you choose to embrace it and take reassurance from it. . . Rather than to see it as suspicious at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For you:
> 
> View attachment 418467
Click to expand...

That’s all you America haters did for four years.


----------



## toobfreak

Turtlesoup said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your comment has NOTHING TO DO with the election Fraud--just a simple attempt at redirecting by smearing the messenger.   Not going to work dear----you are underestimating the ANGER that is growing in America against the lying cheating MANIPULATIVE socialists.......
Click to expand...



The natives are getting scared, Soup, they know their little wind-up toy soldier is now under serious threat of not being installed.

FOUR MORE YEARS OF DJT.


----------



## okfine

Chuz Life said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As presented by Rudy in the video link.
> 
> They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
Click to expand...

Rudy's head is melting.

“You see f*ckin’ Rudy’s hair dye dripping down his face?” the first person remarked."

"The efforts have included dozens of lawsuits delivered with loud claims of election fraud, nearly all of which have been rejected outright by judges for lack of evidence."









						Trump campaign suffers embarrassing hot mic incident during Giuliani presser: You see Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face?
					

The official YouTube page of President Donald Trump on Thursday broadcast a press conference featuring Rudy Giuliani and other lawyers discussing the campaign's various lawsuits. But the livestream was marred by a hot mic incident."Can they hear us on the stream? I guess not," a person could be...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## BULLDOG

Gracie said:


> And still....you don't get it. You, the dems. Another country counts our votes. There has been fraud taking place via machines backed and paid for by Soros. Yet you want to laugh at Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face as he stands in very hot lights and ignore what he trying to tell you while youtube or whomever it was filming this CUT HIM OFF as soon as he talks about Hillary and FBI plots.
> 
> Again, this is not about Trump any more. Its about powerful people doing all they can to steal your votes. YOURS. Your voice. Your wants. Your opinions. Your choices. Dem, Repub, Indie, Green Party.....ALL your voices. And if this is not nipped in the bud...Trump or no Trump, it will continue to happen. What are y'all gonna do when the Repubs build a better machine to twist the votes? Or the Independents find a smart guy to fix machines to do what is being done now? Or Independents who  get a weathy donor and make even better cheating machines and it goes against YOUR choices? This isn't about Trump. This is about YOU and the rest of us regardless of party.
> 
> Will you be ok with Russia counting your vote? China?
> 
> Wake up.



Just because Rudy made those claims doesn't mean they are true. Come back when you got proof.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

DrLove said:


> Sid Powell - Trump won by a LANDSLIDE!!


Take out all the fraud votes and yes he did.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

DrLove said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your comment has NOTHING TO DO with the election Fraud--just a simple attempt at redirecting by smearing the messenger.   Not going to work dear----you are underestimating the ANGER that is growing in America against the lying cheating MANIPULATIVE socialists.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You LOST - Get the fuck over it please.
Click to expand...

What a hypocrite ass,you jerks could not get over it for four years when your hero lost so fuck off hypocrite.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

This is an opening statement. Evidence will come in court itself.
All the usual idiots here smugly claiming there is no evidence will find out soon enough how their little
house of cards has been knocked over, stomped on, set on fire, used as ass wipe paper and
otherwise destroyed.

I only wish I could see their faces in person when they finally realize how they've been
played like suckers at an Alabama county fair ring toss game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gracie said:


> And still....you don't get it. You, the dems. Another country counts our votes. There has been fraud taking place via machines backed and paid for by Soros. Yet you want to laugh at Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face as he stands in very hot lights and ignore what he trying to tell you while youtube or whomever it was filming this CUT HIM OFF as soon as he talks about Hillary and FBI plots.
> 
> Again, this is not about Trump any more. Its about powerful people doing all they can to steal your votes. YOURS. Your voice. Your wants. Your opinions. Your choices. Dem, Repub, Indie, Green Party.....ALL your voices. And if this is not nipped in the bud...Trump or no Trump, it will continue to happen. What are y'all gonna do when the Repubs build a better machine to twist the votes? Or the Independents find a smart guy to fix machines to do what is being done now? Or Independents who  get a weathy donor and make even better cheating machines and it goes against YOUR choices? This isn't about Trump. This is about YOU and the rest of us regardless of party.
> 
> Will you be ok with Russia counting your vote? China?
> 
> Wake up.


  
They indeed are too damn stupid to understand this is not about trump anymore.that’s what I was saying earlier,these jerks want to talk about rudys dripping dye hair instead of what’s at stake here in a very extremely dangerous time it is to be alive in this day and age the fact that the media cut him off not only for that,but for also telling the truth that they have had two of their lawyers leave not because of the propaganda spin Dana spews thst they think it’s a lost cause,but because he was telling the truth they left cause of threats given to them and their family’s.that’s what this is all about,not trump,that we got a  dangerous lying media that cuts someone off only for telling the truth that their lawyers were getting death threats to them and their family’s. This is not Ametica and that sure is hell is NOT freaking free speech


----------



## BULLDOG

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> This is an opening statement. Evidence will come in court itself.
> All the usual idiots here smugly claiming there is no evidence will find out soon enough how their little
> house of cards has been knocked over, stomped on, set on fire, used as ass wipe paper and
> otherwise destroyed.
> 
> I only wish I could see their faces in person when they finally realize how they've been
> played like suckers at an Alabama county fair ring toss game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> This is an opening statement. Evidence will come in court itself.
> All the usual idiots here smugly claiming there is no evidence will find out soon enough how their little
> house of cards has been knocked over, stomped on, set on fire, used as ass wipe paper and
> otherwise destroyed.
> 
> I only wish I could see their faces in person when they finally realize how they've been
> played like suckers at an Alabama county fair ring toss game.


Amen to that,that makes two of us.


----------



## Coyote

Chuz Life said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, *not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.*
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
Click to expand...


So in other words you are going to keep on filing frivolous lawsuits (yes, that is what most of them have been per the courts) until....when exactly?


----------



## okfine

LA RAM FAN said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still....you don't get it. You, the dems. Another country counts our votes. There has been fraud taking place via machines backed and paid for by Soros. Yet you want to laugh at Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face as he stands in very hot lights and ignore what he trying to tell you while youtube or whomever it was filming this CUT HIM OFF as soon as he talks about Hillary and FBI plots.
> 
> Again, this is not about Trump any more. Its about powerful people doing all they can to steal your votes. YOURS. Your voice. Your wants. Your opinions. Your choices. Dem, Repub, Indie, Green Party.....ALL your voices. And if this is not nipped in the bud...Trump or no Trump, it will continue to happen. What are y'all gonna do when the Repubs build a better machine to twist the votes? Or the Independents find a smart guy to fix machines to do what is being done now? Or Independents who  get a weathy donor and make even better cheating machines and it goes against YOUR choices? This isn't about Trump. This is about YOU and the rest of us regardless of party.
> 
> Will you be ok with Russia counting your vote? China?
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They indeed are too damn stupid to understand this is not about trump anymore.that’s what I was saying earlier,these jerks want to talk about rudys dripping dye hair instead of what’s at stake here in a very extremely dangerous time it is to be alive in this day and age the fact that the media cut him off not only for that,but for also telling the truth that they have had two of their lawyers leave not because of the propaganda spin Dana spews thst they think it’s a lost cause,but because he was telling the truth they left cause of threats given to them and their family’s.that’s what this is all about,not trump,that we got a  dangerous lying media that cuts someone off only for telling the truth that their lawyers were getting death threats to them and their family’s. This is not Ametica and that sure is hell is NOT freaking free speech
Click to expand...

Bad news day?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Rudy is just running up a legal bill that Trump will never pay.  

Rudy ain't got shit. That will be Trump's excuse no to pay him. He failed.

This is a good read for those Republicans who ACTUALLY WANT TO LOOK LIKE THEY KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON.

*Here Are All the Lawsuits the Trump Campaign Has Filed Since Election Day—And Why Most Are Unlikely to Go Anywhere*








						Here's Every Trump Campaign Lawsuit Filed Since Election Day
					

Trump's campaign blitzed U.S. courts with new lawsuits this week. Judges have so far rejected most of them.




					time.com


----------



## Coyote

Chuz Life said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, *when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes*. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
Click to expand...



All these lawsuits have shown that none of that is substantiated or proven.

The funny thing is, your side's own hypocrisy is so evident in your reactions to the 2016 election.

Trump looks like he's losing - seeds the field with baseless accusation of "rigging".
Trump wins.
Media says Trump wins (well ahead of official certifications).
Clinton concedes.
Trump is president elect

....and you guys had NO problem with it....even the Democrats didn't question the election itself.  We call called him President Elect.  He got the appropriate briefings needed for the transition.

Jill Stein demands a recount in Wisconsin.  

Remember Trump's statements on that?  Remember how you guys damned her?

Your, and the Republican's, behavior in this matter is utterly unreal - undemocratic, unAmerican and very dangerous.  

I have never seen anything like it, and for all you might condemn the Dems for - they've never done anything like this in my lifetime.  You take the cake.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Chuz Life said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> My God. All 50 states were defrauded. All the senate elections. House elections...Local elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to have an independent determined way to restore integrity to our elections and then to have a revote.
> 
> I'll go along with you on that.
Click to expand...

Every voter will show


Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?


Great job. 8 pages in 2 hrs...........BAWWWWWWWWHAHAHA.....................I always forgot. Great Avatar.........................BAWWWWWHAHA..Liberals are posting here faster than roaches can run.....morons


----------



## OldLady

Rudy's pretty persuasive; it's his job as lawyer to present just his client's side.  I don't get that trucks at 4 am either, though.  Didn't they need to get those ballots to the processing center so they could be counted?  And if the Republicans were all in a corral, how do they know those were all Joe-only votes?  All that whole thing shows me is that they worked through the night.

It would be great if the hearings on some of these suits he's filed could be live for us to watch.  Having both sides of the argument presented without jumbling up different states and getting me all confused would be great.


----------



## Synthaholic

BULLDOG said:


> Is Rudy melting?
> View attachment 418452


Just For Men is trending on Twitter.


----------



## Synthaholic

OldLady said:


> Rudy's pretty persuasive


I’ve been known to assume someone is smarter than they actually are until they prove otherwise.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Synthaholic said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Rudy melting?
> View attachment 418452
> 
> 
> 
> Just For Men is trending on Twitter.
Click to expand...

That was funny.
 Don't you have lawyers and voters to threatened their lives with.? Gotta keep ya busy 24/7. How do you post?


----------



## okfine

LA RAM FAN said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your comment has NOTHING TO DO with the election Fraud--just a simple attempt at redirecting by smearing the messenger.   Not going to work dear----you are underestimating the ANGER that is growing in America against the lying cheating MANIPULATIVE socialists.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You LOST - Get the fuck over it please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a hypocrite ass,you jerks could not get over it for four years when your hero lost so fuck off hypocrite.
Click to expand...

What are you gonna do without your dear leader? Ha Ha Hah!

Maybe you can sign up for Whiners Day Care.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

OldLady said:


> Rudy's pretty persuasive; it's his job as lawyer to present just his client's side.  I don't get that trucks at 4 am either, though.  Didn't they need to get those ballots to the processing center so they could be counted?  And if the Republicans were all in a corral, how do they know those were all Joe-only votes?  All that whole thing shows me is that they worked through the night.
> 
> It would be great if the hearings on some of these suits he's filed could be live for us to watch.  Having both sides of the argument presented without jumbling up different states and getting me all confused would be great.


6 states shutting down all at once while Trump was leading them all. Firewall in Dominion software. Read the manual.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

okfine said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your comment has NOTHING TO DO with the election Fraud--just a simple attempt at redirecting by smearing the messenger.   Not going to work dear----you are underestimating the ANGER that is growing in America against the lying cheating MANIPULATIVE socialists.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You LOST - Get the fuck over it please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a hypocrite ass,you jerks could not get over it for four years when your hero lost so fuck off hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you gonna do without your dear leader? Ha Ha Hah!
> 
> Maybe you can sign up for Whiners Day Care.
Click to expand...

He'll suck all the air out of the room for 4 yrs if he loses to Soros. Careful what you wish for.


----------



## Synthaholic

Loser Trump has lost 24 times in court. He won 1 time: getting observers from 12 feet away to 6 feet away in Michigan.

All the rest of this is bullshit. That’s why all the real lawyers have left. They won’t lie to a judge. Not even a dirtbag lawyer like Jay Sekulow. Have you noticed that he is nowhere to be found? Neither are lowlifes Pat Cipollone or Ken Starr or Alan Dershowitz. Why not?

This is why you have Trump’s D-List of Rudy Rubles and the harpy treason defender Sidney Powell. Because I want a “lawyer” who has an online Shop button on their website.  

And this is why they are holding press conferences rather than court proceedings.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Mac1958 said:


> I wonder how many Trumpsters have been watching this and wondering what they're not being told, what he's leaving out, what he might be misrepresenting, and what the other side of the argument is.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I'll go with zero.


Who wouldn't take it all with a grain of salt?  But, there are many of us who saw with our own fucking eyes the inexplicable shift early on November 4.  So, yes, the questions about what we are missing is on my mind, at least, but at the same time, if he is providing an explanation for that wild shift, and you assholes are not, but rather telling me I didn't see what I saw, I am stuck with his explanation.

Get it?


----------



## Gracie

A justifiable question to Dems:

Do you REALLY think that the Democrat party cares one iota about you? The farmers? The retired? The homeless? The middle class or even the lower poor class? Newsflash. They want POWER, and you mean diddly squat to them once they get it.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

OldLady said:


> Rudy's pretty persuasive; it's his job as lawyer to present just his client's side. I don't get that trucks at 4 am either, though. Didn't they need to get those ballots to the processing center so they could be counted? And if the Republicans were all in a corral, how do they know those were all Joe-only votes? All that whole thing shows me is that they worked through the night.


There were several nights where ballot workers were sent home and no one was there but a skeleton crew of
supervisors.  With no one at all to keep an eye on them. Hmmm...
It will be covered in court.


----------



## jbrownson0831

OldLady said:


> Rudy's pretty persuasive; it's his job as lawyer to present just his client's side.  I don't get that trucks at 4 am either, though.  Didn't they need to get those ballots to the processing center so they could be counted?  And if the Republicans were all in a corral, how do they know those were all Joe-only votes?  All that whole thing shows me is that they worked through the night.
> 
> It would be great if the hearings on some of these suits he's filed could be live for us to watch.  Having both sides of the argument presented without jumbling up different states and getting me all confused would be great.


Those ballots had to be marked quickly inside with just Sleepy's name and overnight too....


----------



## iceberg

rudy was giving an update today on facebook and pretty quickly, facebook killed it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Synthaholic said:


> Loser Trump has lost 24 times in court. He won 1 time: getting observers from 12 feet away to 6 feet away in Michigan.
> 
> All the rest of this is bullshit. That’s why all the real lawyers have left. They won’t lie to a judge. Not even a dirtbag lawyer like Jay Sekulow. Have you noticed that he is nowhere to be found? Neither are lowlifes Pat Cipollone or Ken Starr or Alan Dershowitz. Why not?
> 
> This is why you have Trump’s D-List of Rudy Rubles and the harpy treason defender Sidney Powell. Because I want a “lawyer” who has an online Shop button on their website.
> 
> And this is why they are holding press conferences rather than court proceedings.


It's okay it will all be over soon.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Synthaholic said:


> And this is why they are holding press conferences rather than court proceedings.


The press conference is a prelude specifically for a court appearance to come.
Stop being so witless.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

iceberg said:


> rudy was giving an update today on facebook and pretty quickly, facebook killed it.


Facebook? Oh you mean on line Pravda, don't you?


----------



## flacaltenn

*If the personal pestering doesn't stop and you're not discussing the actual event, you will get tossed from thread and/or warned.  If ya got a post deletion alert in here already -- you're almost there. 
*


----------



## Gracie

jbrownson0831 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy's pretty persuasive; it's his job as lawyer to present just his client's side.  I don't get that trucks at 4 am either, though.  Didn't they need to get those ballots to the processing center so they could be counted?  And if the Republicans were all in a corral, how do they know those were all Joe-only votes?  All that whole thing shows me is that they worked through the night.
> 
> It would be great if the hearings on some of these suits he's filed could be live for us to watch.  Having both sides of the argument presented without jumbling up different states and getting me all confused would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Those ballots had to be marked quickly inside with just Sleepy's name and overnight too....
Click to expand...

If all this was legit, doesn't it make sense to question WHY thousands of ballots ALL had Bidens name and not one...no...no one was for Trump?

What if it were reversed? Ballots found/counted and not one was for Biden? Wouldn't you want to get to the bottom of it? Or is it because of the person in question? Forget party for a minute or two and THINK. Its fraud...regardless of party.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Gracie said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy's pretty persuasive; it's his job as lawyer to present just his client's side.  I don't get that trucks at 4 am either, though.  Didn't they need to get those ballots to the processing center so they could be counted?  And if the Republicans were all in a corral, how do they know those were all Joe-only votes?  All that whole thing shows me is that they worked through the night.
> 
> It would be great if the hearings on some of these suits he's filed could be live for us to watch.  Having both sides of the argument presented without jumbling up different states and getting me all confused would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Those ballots had to be marked quickly inside with just Sleepy's name and overnight too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all this was legit, doesn't it make sense to question WHY thousands of ballots ALL had Bidens name and not one...no...no one was for Trump?
> 
> What if it were reversed? Ballots found/counted and not one was for Biden? Wouldn't you want to get to the bottom of it? Or is it because of the person in question? Forget party for a minute or two and THINK. Its fraud...regardless of party.
Click to expand...

Those were the ones that arrived blank at night and had to be "counted" and ready by the morning to overtake Trump's lead.


----------



## OldLady

Gracie said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy's pretty persuasive; it's his job as lawyer to present just his client's side.  I don't get that trucks at 4 am either, though.  Didn't they need to get those ballots to the processing center so they could be counted?  And if the Republicans were all in a corral, how do they know those were all Joe-only votes?  All that whole thing shows me is that they worked through the night.
> 
> It would be great if the hearings on some of these suits he's filed could be live for us to watch.  Having both sides of the argument presented without jumbling up different states and getting me all confused would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Those ballots had to be marked quickly inside with just Sleepy's name and overnight too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all this was legit, doesn't it make sense to question WHY thousands of ballots ALL had Bidens name and not one...no...no one was for Trump?
> 
> What if it were reversed? Ballots found/counted and not one was for Biden? Wouldn't you want to get to the bottom of it? Or is it because of the person in question? Forget party for a minute or two and THINK. Its fraud...regardless of party.
Click to expand...

Where did that happen and when?


----------



## Chuz Life

Coyote said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, *not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.*
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words you are going to keep on filing frivolous lawsuits (yes, that is what most of them have been per the courts) until....when exactly?
Click to expand...

If first opinion / rulings is the only thing that counts. . . . why then do we have appeals courts and so many cases where a higher court has reversed the rulings of a lower court?


----------



## flacaltenn

BULLDOG said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still....you don't get it. You, the dems. Another country counts our votes. There has been fraud taking place via machines backed and paid for by Soros. Yet you want to laugh at Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face as he stands in very hot lights and ignore what he trying to tell you while youtube or whomever it was filming this CUT HIM OFF as soon as he talks about Hillary and FBI plots.
> 
> Again, this is not about Trump any more. Its about powerful people doing all they can to steal your votes. YOURS. Your voice. Your wants. Your opinions. Your choices. Dem, Repub, Indie, Green Party.....ALL your voices. And if this is not nipped in the bud...Trump or no Trump, it will continue to happen. What are y'all gonna do when the Repubs build a better machine to twist the votes? Or the Independents find a smart guy to fix machines to do what is being done now? Or Independents who  get a weathy donor and make even better cheating machines and it goes against YOUR choices? This isn't about Trump. This is about YOU and the rest of us regardless of party.
> 
> Will you be ok with Russia counting your vote? China?
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Rudy made those claims doesn't mean they are true. Come back when you got proof.
Click to expand...


Tell me why THIS doesn't disturb you..   Need an answer here... 


What is smartmatic international?
Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

jbrownson0831 said:


> Those were the ones that arrived blank at night and had to be "counted" and ready by the morning to overtake Trump's lead.


Precisely! Has anyone ever stopped to wonder why Trump had such a commanding lead before the counting
was all halted and when picked up again that lead had vanished?


----------



## Mac1958

okfine said:


> Rudy's head is melting.
> “You see f*ckin’ Rudy’s hair dye dripping down his face?” the first person remarked."


----------



## Mac-7

T


Mac1958 said:


> *Instead of blindly believing "our" side like obedient sheep.*


That would be you  and the other never trumpers here

you dont sound as confident as before


----------



## iceberg

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> rudy was giving an update today on facebook and pretty quickly, facebook killed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook? Oh you mean on line Pravda, don't you?
Click to expand...

i said what i meant.


----------



## Mac1958

Mac-7 said:


> T
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Instead of blindly believing "our" side like obedient sheep.*
> 
> 
> 
> That would be you  and the other never trumpers here
> 
> you dont sound as confident as before
Click to expand...

It sure is good that we have you smart & independent thinkers here to tell us what's what!


----------



## Mac-7

Moonglow said:


> He was able to win last time with fraudulent votes and it didn't bother yous.


You just made that up


----------



## flacaltenn

Synthaholic said:


>



Guess ya don't know the connection..  If you understood it -- you'd be an imbecile or a Democrat partisan in not being interested...


What is smartmatic international?
Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic

HE MAY BE DEAD !!  But his legacy lives on..


----------



## iceberg

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still....you don't get it. You, the dems. Another country counts our votes. There has been fraud taking place via machines backed and paid for by Soros. Yet you want to laugh at Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face as he stands in very hot lights and ignore what he trying to tell you while youtube or whomever it was filming this CUT HIM OFF as soon as he talks about Hillary and FBI plots.
> 
> Again, this is not about Trump any more. Its about powerful people doing all they can to steal your votes. YOURS. Your voice. Your wants. Your opinions. Your choices. Dem, Repub, Indie, Green Party.....ALL your voices. And if this is not nipped in the bud...Trump or no Trump, it will continue to happen. What are y'all gonna do when the Repubs build a better machine to twist the votes? Or the Independents find a smart guy to fix machines to do what is being done now? Or Independents who  get a weathy donor and make even better cheating machines and it goes against YOUR choices? This isn't about Trump. This is about YOU and the rest of us regardless of party.
> 
> Will you be ok with Russia counting your vote? China?
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Rudy made those claims doesn't mean they are true. Come back when you got proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why THIS doesn't disturb you..   Need an answer here...
> 
> 
> What is smartmatic international?
> Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
> Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic
Click to expand...

yet the same scrutiny never happened on kavanaugh, russia, impeachment or the like.

when you get to the point where talking to someone is simply talking to the bullet points for another side and that person NEVER wavers, you have to wonder why you bother talking to them at all.


----------



## dblack

iceberg said:


> rudy was giving an update today on facebook and pretty quickly, facebook killed it.


Maybe I'll have to give Facebook another chance.


----------



## Likkmee

Good aim. It's always third worlders. Now it's entered into the fourth.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

When you run out of arguments and facts you can always post the funny pictures.


----------



## Chuz Life

flacaltenn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess ya don't know the connection..  If you understood it -- you'd be an imbecile or a Democrat partisan in not being interested...
> 
> 
> What is smartmatic international?
> Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
> Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic
> 
> HE MAY BE DEAD !!  But his legacy lives on..
Click to expand...


Thanks for the link


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

iceberg said:


> i said what i meant.


Yeah. Me too.


----------



## Mac-7

Mac1958 said:


> It sure is good that we have you smart & independent thinkers here to tell us what's what!


It does not take a genius to see that there are widespread voting irregularities in many of the deep blue districts


----------



## jbrownson0831

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those were the ones that arrived blank at night and had to be "counted" and ready by the morning to overtake Trump's lead.
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely! Has anyone ever stopped to wonder why Trump had such a commanding lead before the counting
> was all halted and when picked up again that lead had vanished?
Click to expand...

Well see we were told that in fact counting continued aaallll night long in every county so it shouldn't be a surprise that a mere 130,000 vote lead was intact when you went to sleep but gone when you woke up for breakfast.  In reality, it took that long to simply mark those ballots for Joe and stop when you had enough.  How long do you think it would take to verify a typical mail-in ballot?  I say at least two minutes.....so thats 260,000 minutes or 4333 hours....lets say you get 30 done an hour so that would take 144 ballot counters...but they did this overnight.


----------



## Toro

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?



lol

no


----------



## Synthaholic

flacaltenn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess ya don't know the connection..  If you understood it -- you'd be an imbecile or a Democrat partisan in not being interested...
> 
> 
> What is smartmatic international?
> Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
> Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic
> 
> HE MAY BE DEAD !!  But his legacy lives on..
Click to expand...

Yes because Hugo Chavez was so brilliant. How's the Kool-Aid?


----------



## Synthaholic

Even the batshit crazy sycophants know it's over.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?


The only fraud is Rudy.


----------



## Coyote

Gracie said:


> A justifiable question to Dems:
> 
> Do you REALLY think that the Democrat party cares one iota about you? The farmers? The retired? The homeless? The middle class or even the lower poor class? Newsflash. They want POWER, and you mean diddly squat to them once they get it.



Do the Republicans?

Let's be real.  Parties care most about themselves and their power.


----------



## Synthaholic

Gracie said:


> A justifiable question to Dems:
> 
> Do you REALLY think that the Democrat party cares one iota about you? The farmers? The retired? The homeless? The middle class or even the lower poor class? Newsflash. They want POWER, and you mean diddly squat to them once they get it.


What the fuck are you babbling about? The election is over. So yes - 77+ million voters believe that the Democratic Party cares about us.

Cry more, con.


----------



## Synthaholic

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this is why they are holding press conferences rather than court proceedings.
> 
> 
> 
> The press conference is a prelude specifically for a court appearance to come.
> Stop being so witless.
Click to expand...

So the judge can see their con ahead of time and know just what to ask them to get them to reveal their lying?

Good plan.


----------



## Coyote

Chuz Life said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, *not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.*
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words you are going to keep on filing frivolous lawsuits (yes, that is what most of them have been per the courts) until....when exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If first opinion / rulings is the only thing that counts. . . . why then do we have appeals courts and so many cases where a higher court has reversed the rulings of a lower court?
Click to expand...


And out of all those cases none of passed evidentiary muster.  How long is this going to go on?  Remember, you guys where screaming about it taking too long to count votes...now it's...well what is your constantly changing message?

The election is done.  Trump lost.  I hated the results of 2016, but I never entertained conspiracies of massive fraud.  All this is doing - all Trump is doing - is destroying the public's faith in our electoral system, just as he TRIED to do in 2016, when he thought Hilary might win.

He is systematically destroying our institutions of democracy...and you buy right into it.


----------



## Synthaholic

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> rudy was giving an update today on facebook and pretty quickly, facebook killed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook? Oh you mean on line Pravda, don't you?
Click to expand...

Then you will have no issues and no whining about censorship or free speech when Biden's new, aggressive FCC and Commerce Departments drop the hammer on Facebook, right?


----------



## Synthaholic

Gracie said:


> If all this was legit, doesn't it make sense to question WHY thousands of ballots ALL had Bidens name and not one...no...no one was for Trump?


You're lying. Stop lying.


----------



## Synthaholic

OldLady said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy's pretty persuasive; it's his job as lawyer to present just his client's side.  I don't get that trucks at 4 am either, though.  Didn't they need to get those ballots to the processing center so they could be counted?  And if the Republicans were all in a corral, how do they know those were all Joe-only votes?  All that whole thing shows me is that they worked through the night.
> 
> It would be great if the hearings on some of these suits he's filed could be live for us to watch.  Having both sides of the argument presented without jumbling up different states and getting me all confused would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Those ballots had to be marked quickly inside with just Sleepy's name and overnight too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all this was legit, doesn't it make sense to question WHY thousands of ballots ALL had Bidens name and not one...no...no one was for Trump?
> 
> What if it were reversed? Ballots found/counted and not one was for Biden? Wouldn't you want to get to the bottom of it? Or is it because of the person in question? Forget party for a minute or two and THINK. Its fraud...regardless of party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did that happen and when?
Click to expand...

It didn't.


----------



## Chuz Life

Coyote said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, *not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.*
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words you are going to keep on filing frivolous lawsuits (yes, that is what most of them have been per the courts) until....when exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If first opinion / rulings is the only thing that counts. . . . why then do we have appeals courts and so many cases where a higher court has reversed the rulings of a lower court?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And out of all those cases none of passed evidentiary muster.  How long is this going to go on?  Remember, you guys where screaming about it taking too long to count votes...now it's...well what is your constantly changing message?
> 
> The election is done.  Trump lost.  I hated the results of 2016, but I never entertained conspiracies of massive fraud.  All this is doing - all Trump is doing - is destroying the public's faith in our electoral system, just as he TRIED to do in 2016, when he thought Hilary might win.
> 
> He is systematically destroying our institutions of democracy...and you buy right into it.
Click to expand...


DEFINE

EVIDENTIARY 

MUSTER.

Giver a clear and undeniable EXAMPLE.


----------



## Mac-7

Toro said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> no
> 
> View attachment 418482
Click to expand...

Is stewart stevens somebody important?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Synthaholic said:


> Even the batshit crazy sycophants know it's over.


They guy is not a "batshit crazy sycophant if he's encouraging Trump to pack it in on
the day Powell and Giuliani held a brilliant press conference. 
He's more like a rat swimming away from a ship that is not sinking.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Mac-7 said:


> Is stewart stevens somebody important?


He's just a racist twitter nobody.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mac-7 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> no
> 
> View attachment 418482
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is stewart stevens somebody important?
Click to expand...

Keep showing what an ignorant dunce you are. Stuart (not Stewart) Stevens is the most successful Republican campaign guy in the past 40 years, by far. The list of Republican politicians he has gotten elected is larger than the number of women who Trump has sexually attacked.


----------



## Synthaholic

When you've lost Rich Lowry....


----------



## jbrownson0831

Synthaholic said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A justifiable question to Dems:
> 
> Do you REALLY think that the Democrat party cares one iota about you? The farmers? The retired? The homeless? The middle class or even the lower poor class? Newsflash. They want POWER, and you mean diddly squat to them once they get it.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you babbling about? The election is over. So yes - 77+ million voters believe that the Democratic Party cares about us.
> 
> Cry more, con.
Click to expand...

Better tell them the truth then.


----------



## beautress

shockedcanadian said:


> The entire Dominion Software situation really pisses me off, as a Canadian.  I sent a message to the "Powers that Be", that we need to separate ourselves from this company and even go to the lengths of claiming ignorance.  The negative impact this is having on our reputation is horrific and expansive.  This is the type of exposure that Canada does NOT need, regardless of the outcome, or even the level of irregularities.
> 
> As someone who has personally been decimated by Canada, with a waning innovation record and human rights record, why would we be so lax as to allow this company to HQ in Toronto?
> 
> I understand influencing other nations elections, but NOT allies, and certainly not Americas.  I hope to God that Canadian authorities didn't have any hand in this.  This is playing with fire for short term gain.


SC, Canada has always been America's friend in my lifetime, but I had no idea of the depths of their kindness until I visited the country with a University of Illinois tour in October of 2006 as wife of my now late husband, an alumni. Canada people are more than kind to everyone. I don't see any ill will nor wrongdoing on Canada's part, just because what had every appearance of a business transaction that had investors or a sales group north of our border who likely had no more interest in the transaction than being intermediaries. I could be wrong, but I cannot find fault in as staunchly good Canadians as we met on our tour, and I especially loved the quilt show in Ontario and ohhhh, lovely Lake Louise and the autumnal sight of orange tamarack trees along the way. Oh, and not to mention the billion and one Canadian geese training their young for their migration to a warmer hemisphere before winter set in. So charming. *SIGH*

And as for the bad stuff, who knew?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

iceberg said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still....you don't get it. You, the dems. Another country counts our votes. There has been fraud taking place via machines backed and paid for by Soros. Yet you want to laugh at Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face as he stands in very hot lights and ignore what he trying to tell you while youtube or whomever it was filming this CUT HIM OFF as soon as he talks about Hillary and FBI plots.
> 
> Again, this is not about Trump any more. Its about powerful people doing all they can to steal your votes. YOURS. Your voice. Your wants. Your opinions. Your choices. Dem, Repub, Indie, Green Party.....ALL your voices. And if this is not nipped in the bud...Trump or no Trump, it will continue to happen. What are y'all gonna do when the Repubs build a better machine to twist the votes? Or the Independents find a smart guy to fix machines to do what is being done now? Or Independents who  get a weathy donor and make even better cheating machines and it goes against YOUR choices? This isn't about Trump. This is about YOU and the rest of us regardless of party.
> 
> Will you be ok with Russia counting your vote? China?
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Rudy made those claims doesn't mean they are true. Come back when you got proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why THIS doesn't disturb you..   Need an answer here...
> 
> 
> What is smartmatic international?
> Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
> Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet the same scrutiny never happened on kavanaugh, russia, impeachment or the like.
> 
> when you get to the point where talking to someone is simply talking to the bullet points for another side and that person NEVER wavers, you have to wonder why you bother talking to them at all.
Click to expand...

That's because these trolls do not have arguments.  They are instructed on their bullet points and they dutifully parrot them as gospel without the ability to actually engage.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Synthaholic said:


> Then you will have no issues and no whining about censorship or free speech when Biden's new, aggressive FCC and Commerce Departments drop the hammer on Facebook, right?


No because Facebook engages in censored speech. Not free speech. 
They specialize in a Chinese version of "free speech" where unapproved comments are treated like they
don't exist, which is appropriate because Facebook is a subservient lackey looking to kiss some
Chinese ass. 









						The only way Facebook enters China is as a tool of the government
					

Beijing could ask Facebook to store data in China, censor posts, and track users.




					qz.com


----------



## Mac-7

Synthaholic said:


> Keep showing what an ignorant dunce you are. Stuart (not Stewart) Stevens is the most successful Republican campaign guy in the past 40 years, by far. The list of Republican politicians he has gotten elected is larger than the number of women who Trump has sexually attacked.


Why should I know the name of some backroom guy in washington?

the swamp is full of creatures like him


----------



## BothWings

Coyote said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
Click to expand...


People expressed their fears and doubts the moment democrats began pushing democrats to go with mail in voting. Where the hell have you been? Oh yeah... Youre the guy with the broom smoothing the carpet out trying to hide the bump under it...or the mail man passing by pretending he doesnt see him doing it. Or the teacher who has everything to gain from being able to work virtually from home who smiles and looks the other way patiently waiting for that Democrat takeover that will take away her accountability while raising her salary.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Synthaholic said:


> Keep showing what an ignorant dunce you are. Stuart (not Stewart) Stevens is the most successful Republican campaign guy in the past 40 years, by far. The list of Republican politicians he has gotten elected is larger than the number of women who Trump has sexually attacked.


So none at all? That's not successful.


----------



## Mac-7

Coyote said:


> And out of all those cases none of passed evidentiary muster.


We’ll see how much evidence they represent when trumps lawyers get finished with them

the cases you refer to were rejected by the lib judge on the basis of “standing” or lack thereof


----------



## Coyote

Chuz Life said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, *not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.*
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words you are going to keep on filing frivolous lawsuits (yes, that is what most of them have been per the courts) until....when exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If first opinion / rulings is the only thing that counts. . . . why then do we have appeals courts and so many cases where a higher court has reversed the rulings of a lower court?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And out of all those cases none of passed evidentiary muster.  How long is this going to go on?  Remember, you guys where screaming about it taking too long to count votes...now it's...well what is your constantly changing message?
> 
> The election is done.  Trump lost.  I hated the results of 2016, but I never entertained conspiracies of massive fraud.  All this is doing - all Trump is doing - is destroying the public's faith in our electoral system, just as he TRIED to do in 2016, when he thought Hilary might win.
> 
> He is systematically destroying our institutions of democracy...and you buy right into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEFINE
> 
> EVIDENTIARY
> 
> MUSTER.
> 
> Giver a clear and undeniable EXAMPLE.
Click to expand...


Michigan:  Costantino v. Detroit
The plaintiffs offered *no corroborating evidence* for the affidavits. They also falsely stated that Republican poll challengers could not observe the count.

Michigan: Bally v. Whitmer
*Without corroboration*, the plaintiffs said that officials counted the ballots of ineligible voters. The complaint also included *unverified accounts* of software glitches and dead people voting that circulated on Fox News and The Epoch Times.

Source:








						Trump Is Not Doing Well With His Election Lawsuits. Here’s a Rundown.
					

The president has suffered a string of defeats in pursuing legal action seeking to delay certification of his loss to President-elect Joseph R. Biden Jr.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

beautress said:


> SC, Canada has always been America's friend in my lifetime, but I had no idea of the depths of their kindness until I visited the country with a University of Illinois tour in October of 2006 as wife of my now late husband, an alumni. Canada people are more than kind to everyone. I don't see any ill will nor wrongdoing on Canada's part, just because what had every appearance of a business transaction that had investors or a sales group north of our border who likely had no more interest in the transaction than being intermediaries. I could be wrong, but I cannot find fault in as staunchly good Canadians as we met on our tour, and I especially loved the quilt show in Ontario and ohhhh, lovely Lake Louise and the autumnal sight of orange tamarack trees along the way. Oh, and not to mention the billion and one Canadian geese training their young for their migration to a warmer hemisphere before winter set in. So charming. *SIGH*
> 
> And as for the bad stuff, who knew?


There are snarky mean spirited Canadians in Toronto, for the most part as far as I can observe
but on the whole Canadians are decent friendly people.
I lived in a neighboring state for years and aside from the Canadian change we would get at the grocery store, which we in turn had to pass on to some other unsuspecting person, I have nothing but good things to say.
I even claim Canadian relatives on my mother's side. 
North Americans are much more alike than not and possibly the two most identical nations
on the planet though it pisses some Canadians off to say so.


----------



## two_iron

Rudy was Rudy..... but Sydney Powell disemboweled the communist movement and left it rotting and hanging in the trees.

She's impressive. I'm glad she's on the side of the humans.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

She doesn't claim things she's unable to prove in court. She's a fantastic lawyer and American.


----------



## Coyote

Mac-7 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And out of all those cases none of passed evidentiary muster.
> 
> 
> 
> We’ll see how much evidence they represent when trumps lawyers get finished with them
> 
> the cases you refer to were rejected by the lib judge on the basis of “standing” or lack thereof
Click to expand...


Well...the problem is, they keep getting either denied or dropped (which is a nice way of the judge allowing the plaintiffs to save face).


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Synthaholic said:


> So the judge can see their con ahead of time and know just what to ask them to get them to reveal their lying?
> 
> Good plan


Brilliant plan.


There is no lying. Biden and his rotten crew will be buried underneath the avalanche of evidence 
Sidney Powell introduces in court. Get a life that isn't so worthless.


----------



## Chuz Life

Coyote said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, *not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.*
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words you are going to keep on filing frivolous lawsuits (yes, that is what most of them have been per the courts) until....when exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If first opinion / rulings is the only thing that counts. . . . why then do we have appeals courts and so many cases where a higher court has reversed the rulings of a lower court?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And out of all those cases none of passed evidentiary muster.  How long is this going to go on?  Remember, you guys where screaming about it taking too long to count votes...now it's...well what is your constantly changing message?
> 
> The election is done.  Trump lost.  I hated the results of 2016, but I never entertained conspiracies of massive fraud.  All this is doing - all Trump is doing - is destroying the public's faith in our electoral system, just as he TRIED to do in 2016, when he thought Hilary might win.
> 
> He is systematically destroying our institutions of democracy...and you buy right into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEFINE
> 
> EVIDENTIARY
> 
> MUSTER.
> 
> Giver a clear and undeniable EXAMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michigan:  Costantino v. Detroit
> The plaintiffs offered *no corroborating evidence* for the affidavits. They also falsely stated that Republican poll challengers could not observe the count.
> 
> Michigan: Bally v. Whitmer
> *Without corroboration*, the plaintiffs said that officials counted the ballots of ineligible voters. The complaint also included *unverified accounts* of software glitches and dead people voting that circulated on Fox News and The Epoch Times.
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Is Not Doing Well With His Election Lawsuits. Here’s a Rundown.
> 
> 
> The president has suffered a string of defeats in pursuing legal action seeking to delay certification of his loss to President-elect Joseph R. Biden Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
Click to expand...


When a woman files a police report accusing a guy of rape. . . .  should she just forget about filing the report unless she has "corroborating" evidence?


----------



## Coyote

BothWings said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *People expressed their fears and doubts the moment democrats began pushing democrats to go with mail in voting*. Where the hell have you been? Oh yeah... Youre the guy with the broom smoothing the carpet out trying to hide the bump under it...or the mail man passing by pretending he doesnt see him doing it. Or the teacher who has everything to gain from being able to work virtually from home who smiles and looks the other way patiently waiting for that Democrat takeover that will take away her accountability while raising her salary.
Click to expand...


Ya...funny that...since certain red states and REPUBLICANS have been DOING this for years....and suddenly now it's problematic.


----------



## Coyote

Chuz Life said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, *not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.*
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words you are going to keep on filing frivolous lawsuits (yes, that is what most of them have been per the courts) until....when exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If first opinion / rulings is the only thing that counts. . . . why then do we have appeals courts and so many cases where a higher court has reversed the rulings of a lower court?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And out of all those cases none of passed evidentiary muster.  How long is this going to go on?  Remember, you guys where screaming about it taking too long to count votes...now it's...well what is your constantly changing message?
> 
> The election is done.  Trump lost.  I hated the results of 2016, but I never entertained conspiracies of massive fraud.  All this is doing - all Trump is doing - is destroying the public's faith in our electoral system, just as he TRIED to do in 2016, when he thought Hilary might win.
> 
> He is systematically destroying our institutions of democracy...and you buy right into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEFINE
> 
> EVIDENTIARY
> 
> MUSTER.
> 
> Giver a clear and undeniable EXAMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michigan:  Costantino v. Detroit
> The plaintiffs offered *no corroborating evidence* for the affidavits. They also falsely stated that Republican poll challengers could not observe the count.
> 
> Michigan: Bally v. Whitmer
> *Without corroboration*, the plaintiffs said that officials counted the ballots of ineligible voters. The complaint also included *unverified accounts* of software glitches and dead people voting that circulated on Fox News and The Epoch Times.
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Is Not Doing Well With His Election Lawsuits. Here’s a Rundown.
> 
> 
> The president has suffered a string of defeats in pursuing legal action seeking to delay certification of his loss to President-elect Joseph R. Biden Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a woman files a police report accusing a guy of rape. . . .  should she just forget about filing the report unless she has "corroborating" evidence?
Click to expand...


Nice dodge comparing it to rape.

Lack of evidence usually means the case doesn't go far and when the plaintiffs are caught out lying that doesn't look good.


----------



## Meister

Biden will be president.
There have been 'mistakes' made that seemed to go against trump, even in the thousands.
Although, IMO, will not sway the election, it does give credence that our voting system IS broke.
And, there is no doubt, IMO, that with the electorate, there is enough evidence as to not trust what we have now.
A time for a change before the next federal election.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Coyote said:


> Ya...funny that...since certain red states and REPUBLICANS have been DOING this for years....and suddenly now it's problematic.


Your uncorroborated anecdotal claim notwithstanding the Supreme Court always demands evidence as it did 
in 2000 during the last presidential election settled at that level.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Meister said:


> Biden will be president.
> There have been 'mistakes' made that seemed to go against trump, even in the thousands.
> Although, IMO, will not sway the election, it does give credence that our voting system IS broke.
> And, there is no doubt, IMO, that with the electorate, there is enough evidence as to not trust what we have now.
> A time for a change before the next federal election.


I'm quite sure you are profoundly wrong. And Dominion and Systematic cannot even be contacted
because they have suddenly cleared out their offices and cannot be located....something that always screams
out _innocence_ when noted in the court room.


----------



## Chuz Life

Coyote said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, *not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.*
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words you are going to keep on filing frivolous lawsuits (yes, that is what most of them have been per the courts) until....when exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If first opinion / rulings is the only thing that counts. . . . why then do we have appeals courts and so many cases where a higher court has reversed the rulings of a lower court?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And out of all those cases none of passed evidentiary muster.  How long is this going to go on?  Remember, you guys where screaming about it taking too long to count votes...now it's...well what is your constantly changing message?
> 
> The election is done.  Trump lost.  I hated the results of 2016, but I never entertained conspiracies of massive fraud.  All this is doing - all Trump is doing - is destroying the public's faith in our electoral system, just as he TRIED to do in 2016, when he thought Hilary might win.
> 
> He is systematically destroying our institutions of democracy...and you buy right into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEFINE
> 
> EVIDENTIARY
> 
> MUSTER.
> 
> Giver a clear and undeniable EXAMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michigan:  Costantino v. Detroit
> The plaintiffs offered *no corroborating evidence* for the affidavits. They also falsely stated that Republican poll challengers could not observe the count.
> 
> Michigan: Bally v. Whitmer
> *Without corroboration*, the plaintiffs said that officials counted the ballots of ineligible voters. The complaint also included *unverified accounts* of software glitches and dead people voting that circulated on Fox News and The Epoch Times.
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Is Not Doing Well With His Election Lawsuits. Here’s a Rundown.
> 
> 
> The president has suffered a string of defeats in pursuing legal action seeking to delay certification of his loss to President-elect Joseph R. Biden Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a woman files a police report accusing a guy of rape. . . .  should she just forget about filing the report unless she has "corroborating" evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge comparing it to rape.
> 
> Lack of evidence usually means the case doesn't go far and when the plaintiffs are caught out lying that doesn't look good.
Click to expand...


Seeking consistency in a legal standard is not tantamount to a dodge, cupcake. 

The situation is much the same.

Criminals do not always afford their victims (or other possible witnesses) the chance to gather "corroborating evidence." More often or not, FURTHER investigation is warranted. 

Any judge who tosses out a sworn affidavit without even considering the chance that a crime may have actually been committed is actively undermining the integrity of the Justice system them self.

If you think these dismissals validate the election results, you are wrong. 

It only makes the judges COMPLICIT in the corruption, too.

There is NO HARM in further investigating situations where more "corroboration" is needed.


----------



## Coyote

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...funny that...since certain red states and REPUBLICANS have been DOING this for years....and suddenly now it's problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> Your uncorroborated anecdotal claim notwithstanding the Supreme Court always demands evidence as it did
> in 2000 during the last presidential election settled at that level.
Click to expand...


The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.

None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands.  Not a good comparison.


----------



## Meister

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will be president.
> There have been 'mistakes' made that seemed to go against trump, even in the thousands.
> Although, IMO, will not sway the election, it does give credence that our voting system IS broke.
> And, there is no doubt, IMO, that with the electorate, there is enough evidence as to not trust what we have now.
> A time for a change before the next federal election.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure you are profoundly wrong. And Dominion and Systematic cannot even be contacted
> because they have suddenly cleared out their offices and cannot be located....something that always screams
> out _innocence_ when noted in the court room.
Click to expand...

I would like to think I'm wrong, but, I don't think I am on this.
But, I do think there is enough evidence to show that there was fraud.
Enough fraud to where the issue needs to be addressed before the next
election


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...funny that...since certain red states and REPUBLICANS have been DOING this for years....and suddenly now it's problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> Your uncorroborated anecdotal claim notwithstanding the Supreme Court always demands evidence as it did
> in 2000 during the last presidential election settled at that level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands.  Not a good comparison.
Click to expand...

neither is comparing the questionable ballots with the valid ones.

the margin isn't the question. pretty sure you know that.


----------



## progressive hunter

Coyote said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...funny that...since certain red states and REPUBLICANS have been DOING this for years....and suddenly now it's problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> Your uncorroborated anecdotal claim notwithstanding the Supreme Court always demands evidence as it did
> in 2000 during the last presidential election settled at that level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands.  Not a good comparison.
Click to expand...

this isnt the last election,,,
do try and keep up,,,


----------



## Coyote

Chuz Life said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, *not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.*
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words you are going to keep on filing frivolous lawsuits (yes, that is what most of them have been per the courts) until....when exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If first opinion / rulings is the only thing that counts. . . . why then do we have appeals courts and so many cases where a higher court has reversed the rulings of a lower court?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And out of all those cases none of passed evidentiary muster.  How long is this going to go on?  Remember, you guys where screaming about it taking too long to count votes...now it's...well what is your constantly changing message?
> 
> The election is done.  Trump lost.  I hated the results of 2016, but I never entertained conspiracies of massive fraud.  All this is doing - all Trump is doing - is destroying the public's faith in our electoral system, just as he TRIED to do in 2016, when he thought Hilary might win.
> 
> He is systematically destroying our institutions of democracy...and you buy right into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEFINE
> 
> EVIDENTIARY
> 
> MUSTER.
> 
> Giver a clear and undeniable EXAMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michigan:  Costantino v. Detroit
> The plaintiffs offered *no corroborating evidence* for the affidavits. They also falsely stated that Republican poll challengers could not observe the count.
> 
> Michigan: Bally v. Whitmer
> *Without corroboration*, the plaintiffs said that officials counted the ballots of ineligible voters. The complaint also included *unverified accounts* of software glitches and dead people voting that circulated on Fox News and The Epoch Times.
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Is Not Doing Well With His Election Lawsuits. Here’s a Rundown.
> 
> 
> The president has suffered a string of defeats in pursuing legal action seeking to delay certification of his loss to President-elect Joseph R. Biden Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a woman files a police report accusing a guy of rape. . . .  should she just forget about filing the report unless she has "corroborating" evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge comparing it to rape.
> 
> Lack of evidence usually means the case doesn't go far and when the plaintiffs are caught out lying that doesn't look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeking consistency in a legal standard is not tantamount to a dodge, cupcake.
> 
> The situation is much the same.
> 
> Criminals do not always afford their victims (or other possible witnesses) the chance to gather "corroborating evidence." More often or not, FURTHER investigation is warranted.
> 
> Any judge who tosses out a sworn affidavit without even considering the chance that a crime may have actually been committed is actively undermining the integrity of the Justice system them self.
> 
> If you think these dismissals validate the election results, you are wrong.
> 
> It only makes the judges COMPLICIT in the corruption, too.
> 
> There is NO HARM in further investigating situations where more "corroboration" is needed.
Click to expand...


I'm sure they were investigated to the degree that was merited as ANY allegations of voter fraud should be.  However, when the judge questions the person and it's found that their sworn affidavit is the result of uncorroborated hearsay, a lack of understanding of the process that person was observing, or flat out lying - it really doesn't have any legs for further attention.  That's kind of evident when you see that Trump et al tried to refile the same suits in multiple courts, with the same results.


----------



## Meister

Coyote said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...funny that...since certain red states and REPUBLICANS have been DOING this for years....and suddenly now it's problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> Your uncorroborated anecdotal claim notwithstanding the Supreme Court always demands evidence as it did
> in 2000 during the last presidential election settled at that level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands.  Not a good comparison.
Click to expand...

Still, there were more than two thousand votes that weren't counted for Trump.  The difference is around 12,000.
That's enough for concern, and you should be too.  At some point, it could be your tribe on the short end.


----------



## Coyote

progressive hunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...funny that...since certain red states and REPUBLICANS have been DOING this for years....and suddenly now it's problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> Your uncorroborated anecdotal claim notwithstanding the Supreme Court always demands evidence as it did
> in 2000 during the last presidential election settled at that level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands.  Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this isnt the last election,,,
> do try and keep up,,,
Click to expand...


I'm not Eric.  I suggest you mention to him that this isn't the 2000 election since he thought it relevant enough to bring up.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mac-7 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And out of all those cases none of passed evidentiary muster.
> 
> 
> 
> We’ll see how much evidence they represent when trumps lawyers get finished with them
> 
> the cases you refer to were rejected by the lib judge on the basis of “standing” or lack thereof
Click to expand...

Trump doesn't have lawyers.


----------



## progressive hunter

Coyote said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...funny that...since certain red states and REPUBLICANS have been DOING this for years....and suddenly now it's problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> Your uncorroborated anecdotal claim notwithstanding the Supreme Court always demands evidence as it did
> in 2000 during the last presidential election settled at that level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands.  Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this isnt the last election,,,
> do try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not Eric.  I suggest you mention to him that this isn't the 2000 election since he thought it relevant enough to bring up.
Click to expand...

maybe you should have done it and avoided a useless discussion that has nothing to do with this one,,,


----------



## Coyote

Meister said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...funny that...since certain red states and REPUBLICANS have been DOING this for years....and suddenly now it's problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> Your uncorroborated anecdotal claim notwithstanding the Supreme Court always demands evidence as it did
> in 2000 during the last presidential election settled at that level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands.  Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still, there were more than two thousand votes that weren't counted for Trump.  The difference is around 12,000.
> That's enough for concern, and you should be too.  At some point, it could be your tribe on the short end.
Click to expand...


Sure, and there were also several thousand votes not counted for Biden.  And we have no idea how many there might be in the states Trump won where no one contested them.  None of it was found to be due to fraud, but rather human error.  It's cause for concern, sure - but it is not a new problem nor will it likely disappear since every jurisdiction is different.


----------



## Synthaholic

Meister said:


> Biden will be president.
> There have been 'mistakes' made that seemed to go against trump, even in the thousands.
> Although, IMO, will not sway the election, it does give credence that our voting system IS broke.
> And, there is no doubt, IMO, that with the electorate, there is enough evidence as to not trust what we have now.
> A time for a change before the next federal election.


Trump suppressed his own vote in Georgia by telling people not to use absentee/mail-in ballots. He would have won Georgia with those votes.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Coyote said:


> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.


Extraneous details.
A contested presidential election is a contested presidential election.



> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands. Not a good comparison.


I'm not comparing the two cases in detail...you are, for some reason.
This case will be argued on it's own merits and the Biden campaign will be found guilty of massive
widespread election fraud and many people will likely wind up in jail. As they should.

Votes in the tens of thousand were fraudulently cast and manufactured. That will all be demonstrated in
court to your dismay and many other's delight.

And I don't ever again want to hear how voter fraud is just some right wing bogey man


----------



## Coyote

progressive hunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...funny that...since certain red states and REPUBLICANS have been DOING this for years....and suddenly now it's problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> Your uncorroborated anecdotal claim notwithstanding the Supreme Court always demands evidence as it did
> in 2000 during the last presidential election settled at that level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands.  Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this isnt the last election,,,
> do try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not Eric.  I suggest you mention to him that this isn't the 2000 election since he thought it relevant enough to bring up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you should have done it and avoided a useless discussion that has nothing to do with this one,,,
Click to expand...


Not my problem.


----------



## Coyote

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> 
> 
> Extraneous details.
> A contested presidential election is a contested presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands. Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not comparing the two cases in detail...you are, for some reason.
> This case will be argued on it's own merits and the Biden campaign will be found guilty of massive widespread
> election fraud and many people will likely wind up in jail. As they should.
> 
> *Votes in the tens of thousand were fraudulently cast and manufactured. T*hat will all be demonstrated in
> court to your dismay and many other's delight.
Click to expand...


Completely unsubstantiated but don't let that stop you from trying to overturn the will of the people and install an unelected candidate.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Moonglow said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> My God. All 50 states were defrauded. All the senate elections. House elections...Local elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to have an independent determined way to restore integrity to our elections and then to have a revote.
> 
> I'll go along with you on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then when Trump loses again you'll want a best two out of three....
Click to expand...

he will be down 0 to 2. so he will have to go for best of five. like death with bill & ted.


----------



## Shelzin

toobfreak said:


> Well, Zin,


o.0

You a sock?  Oh.. My avatar... lol...  It's been a while since anyone has just called me that.  Cool. 

I agree.


----------



## progressive hunter

Coyote said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...funny that...since certain red states and REPUBLICANS have been DOING this for years....and suddenly now it's problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> Your uncorroborated anecdotal claim notwithstanding the Supreme Court always demands evidence as it did
> in 2000 during the last presidential election settled at that level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands.  Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this isnt the last election,,,
> do try and keep up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not Eric.  I suggest you mention to him that this isn't the 2000 election since he thought it relevant enough to bring up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you should have done it and avoided a useless discussion that has nothing to do with this one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my problem.
Click to expand...

sweetie I went back and followed what you said and what he said,,, you as usual keep bringing up past elections and all he did was say how it gets settled and nothing about petty details that have nothing to do with the current election like you consistently do,,

as I said,, do try and keep up,,,


----------



## Shelzin

JGalt said:


> Trump would have been the only one to fix the problem. All future Presidents would cover everything up and it would be business as usual.


I hope you are wrong.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Coyote said:


> Completely unsubstantiated but don't let that stop you from trying to overturn the will of the people and install an unelected candidate.


It will ALL be substantiated in court. Don't think what I say here represents what Trump lawyers will claim
except in the broadest sense.

The "will of the people" was already expressed on election day before Biden and his goons hijacked the election.
The unelected candidate is Lying Joe Biden and his criminal enterprise.


----------



## Meister

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will be president.
> There have been 'mistakes' made that seemed to go against trump, even in the thousands.
> Although, IMO, will not sway the election, it does give credence that our voting system IS broke.
> And, there is no doubt, IMO, that with the electorate, there is enough evidence as to not trust what we have now.
> A time for a change before the next federal election.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump suppressed his own vote in Georgia by telling people not to use absentee/mail-in ballots. He would have won Georgia with those votes.
Click to expand...

Trump never said to not use absentee ballots. true story


----------



## Coyote

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely unsubstantiated but don't let that stop you from trying to overturn the will of the people and install an unelected candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> It will ALL be substantiated in court. Don't think what I say here represents what Trump lawyers will claim
> except in the broadest sense.
Click to expand...

24 cases denied/withdrawn.  Not sure how you expect to accomplish that feat of unreality.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Coyote said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely unsubstantiated but don't let that stop you from trying to overturn the will of the people and install an unelected candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> It will ALL be substantiated in court. Don't think what I say here represents what Trump lawyers will claim
> except in the broadest sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 24 cases denied/withdrawn.  Not sure how you expect to accomplish that feat of unreality.
Click to expand...

it is 6d chess. fail all lawsuits. call them vehicles to get to SCOTUS. hope for venezuela style supremes. WINNING


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> 
> 
> Extraneous details.
> A contested presidential election is a contested presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands. Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not comparing the two cases in detail...you are, for some reason.
> This case will be argued on it's own merits and the Biden campaign will be found guilty of massive widespread
> election fraud and many people will likely wind up in jail. As they should.
> 
> *Votes in the tens of thousand were fraudulently cast and manufactured. T*hat will all be demonstrated in
> court to your dismay and many other's delight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely unsubstantiated but don't let that stop you from trying to overturn the will of the people and install an unelected candidate.
Click to expand...

well glad the left didn't pull that crap when trump took office 4 years ago.

if you don't like it done to you - stop doing it to others. pretty simple.


----------



## Chuz Life

Coyote said:


> I'm sure they were investigated to the degree that was merited as ANY allegations of voter fraud should be.  However, when the judge questions the person and it's found that their sworn affidavit is the result of uncorroborated hearsay, a lack of understanding of the process that person was observing, or flat out lying - it really doesn't have any legs for further attention.  That's kind of evident when you see that Trump et al tried to refile the same suits in multiple courts, with the same results.



*You* are sure. . .

Well, all righty then.

That's good enough for me.

NOT!


----------



## Coyote

iceberg said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> 
> 
> Extraneous details.
> A contested presidential election is a contested presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands. Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not comparing the two cases in detail...you are, for some reason.
> This case will be argued on it's own merits and the Biden campaign will be found guilty of massive widespread
> election fraud and many people will likely wind up in jail. As they should.
> 
> *Votes in the tens of thousand were fraudulently cast and manufactured. T*hat will all be demonstrated in
> court to your dismay and many other's delight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely unsubstantiated but don't let that stop you from trying to overturn the will of the people and install an unelected candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well glad the left didn't pull that crap when trump took office 4 years ago.
> 
> if you don't like it done to you - stop doing it to others. pretty simple.
Click to expand...


They didn't.  There was Jill Stein's short lived attempt (which was heavily condemned by Trump and Republicans btw).  Trump was acknowledged as president elect pretty quicky, the media's election call was accepted by the Republicans and Dems, and the president-elect's team was smoothly integrated into the important transition process with out delay.  In fact, it was NOTHING like now.


----------



## Meister

Coyote said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...funny that...since certain red states and REPUBLICANS have been DOING this for years....and suddenly now it's problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> Your uncorroborated anecdotal claim notwithstanding the Supreme Court always demands evidence as it did
> in 2000 during the last presidential election settled at that level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands.  Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still, there were more than two thousand votes that weren't counted for Trump.  The difference is around 12,000.
> That's enough for concern, and you should be too.  At some point, it could be your tribe on the short end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, and there were also several thousand votes not counted for Biden.  And we have no idea how many there might be in the states Trump won where no one contested them.  None of it was found to be due to fraud, but rather human error.  It's cause for concern, sure - but it is not a new problem nor will it likely disappear since every jurisdiction is different.
Click to expand...

That doesn't make the problem go away, does it?  What it does do is raise red flags that in this day of technology
there are some sincere tech issues and some potential conflict of interests that need to be addressed.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Coyote said:


> 24 cases denied/withdrawn. Not sure how you expect to accomplish that feat of unreality.


No need to accomplish what has already been accomplished.

If you hit a home run in the bottom of the ninth your previous four strikeouts will really become
irrelevant, won't they.


----------



## Shelzin

Coyote said:


> And out of all those cases none of passed evidentiary muster.  How long is this going to go on?  Remember, you guys where screaming about it taking too long to count votes...now it's...well what is your constantly changing message?
> 
> The election is done.  Trump lost.  I hated the results of 2016, but I never entertained conspiracies of massive fraud.  All this is doing - all Trump is doing - is destroying the public's faith in our electoral system, just as he TRIED to do in 2016, when he thought Hilary might win.
> 
> He is systematically destroying our institutions of democracy...and you buy right into it.


Yes and no...   You seen that video about a system to stop election fraud?   I've been posting that for a very long time...  Even on the old boards.   Which I assume are gone forever now.  It's a old video.

This is just a great time for me to push it yet again... only...  More people will hopefully pay more attention this time.  We need this.








						E-voting without fraud
					

David Bismark demos a new system for voting that contains a simple, verifiable way to prevent fraud and miscounting -- while keeping each person's vote secret.




					www.ted.com


----------



## JGalt

BULLDOG said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's claiming Maduro and Chavez are manipulating our voting machines. Rudy is even more nuts than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So show us your evidence to prove otherwise. Apparently he has evidence to prove his case, and is going to court with it.
> 
> You on the other hand, are just some asshole with an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my job to do that. Rudy and Trump are making serious accusations, but all they have to back it up is a bunch of statements. I can get tons of statements that Pepsi tastes better than Coke, but that is not proof.
Click to expand...


You'll get to see the evidence when they take it to court.

And Pepsi tastes like donkey piss.


----------



## Mac-7

Coyote said:


> Well...the problem is, they keep getting either denied or dropped (which is a nice way of the judge allowing the plaintiffs to save face).


You might get that impression from the lying lib news media

and many cases by third psrty litigants with no standing have been denied 

but not on the facts but rather on “standing”

the lawyers who matter are Rudy and the others with him at the press conference

and they have yet to have their time at bat


----------



## Coyote

Meister said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...funny that...since certain red states and REPUBLICANS have been DOING this for years....and suddenly now it's problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> Your uncorroborated anecdotal claim notwithstanding the Supreme Court always demands evidence as it did
> in 2000 during the last presidential election settled at that level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands.  Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still, there were more than two thousand votes that weren't counted for Trump.  The difference is around 12,000.
> That's enough for concern, and you should be too.  At some point, it could be your tribe on the short end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, and there were also several thousand votes not counted for Biden.  And we have no idea how many there might be in the states Trump won where no one contested them.  None of it was found to be due to fraud, but rather human error.  It's cause for concern, sure - but it is not a new problem nor will it likely disappear since every jurisdiction is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't make the problem go away, does it?  What it does do is *raise red flags that in this day of technology*
> there are some sincere tech issues and some potential conflict of interests that need to be addressed.
Click to expand...


And I think there are legitimate concerns there to be looked in to.  I'm more concerned about moving towards all electronic or even online voting where there is no paper trail and hacking is a huge concern,  jmo.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

I'm sure some leftist functionary will come up all sorts of reasons for Biden's defeat that are exculpatory and 
you all will have your talking points for the next 10-20 years.


----------



## Coyote

Mac-7 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...the problem is, they keep getting either denied or dropped (which is a nice way of the judge allowing the plaintiffs to save face).
> 
> 
> 
> You might get that impression from the lying lib news media
> 
> and many cases by third psrty litigants with no standing have been denied
> 
> but not on the facts but rather on “standing”
> 
> the lawyers who matter are Rudy and the others with him at the press conference
> 
> and they have yet to have their time at bat
Click to expand...


I don't know what media you go by, but I try to stick with what is reputable.

Neither Rudy nor Trump are known for their truthfulness.

And, it's factual that all but one of his cases were either denied or withdrawn.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

paper ballots are the only way to go.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Coyote said:


> I don't know what media you go by, but I try to stick with what is reputable.


We could argue for years about which paper is reputable. I don't think it would settle anything.
I certainly don't think self proclaimed beacons of truth like the NY Times or Washington Post are worth a crap.



> Neither Rudy nor Trump are known for their truthfulness.


But Scranton Joe Biden is, huh?
He has a fifty year record of whoppers and lies including the lies that knocked him out of his first
presidential run. Or lies about Hunter's exploits and his employment record.
Trump's lies are mostly all gross exaggerations of how powerful and wonderful he is.
Biden's lies are a grab bag stretching from his association with China to where his money comes from.
You don't want that contest.



> And, it's factual that all but one of his cases were either denied or withdrawn.


That has as much to do with Michigan or Pennsylvania judges with a grudge
than it does the case itself.
And as said, that won't matter in the big court. But keep hoping.
As already said if you hit a game winning home run your last time at the plate does it matter what happened
earlier? We both know it does not.


----------



## Coyote

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> paper ballots are the only way to go.


 Or at least a paper trail....but I haven't seen Shelzin's video yet.


----------



## Meister

Coyote said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...funny that...since certain red states and REPUBLICANS have been DOING this for years....and suddenly now it's problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> Your uncorroborated anecdotal claim notwithstanding the Supreme Court always demands evidence as it did
> in 2000 during the last presidential election settled at that level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands.  Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still, there were more than two thousand votes that weren't counted for Trump.  The difference is around 12,000.
> That's enough for concern, and you should be too.  At some point, it could be your tribe on the short end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, and there were also several thousand votes not counted for Biden.  And we have no idea how many there might be in the states Trump won where no one contested them.  None of it was found to be due to fraud, but rather human error.  It's cause for concern, sure - but it is not a new problem nor will it likely disappear since every jurisdiction is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't make the problem go away, does it?  What it does do is *raise red flags that in this day of technology*
> there are some sincere tech issues and some potential conflict of interests that need to be addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I think there are legitimate concerns there to be looked in to.  I'm more concerned about moving towards all electronic or even online voting where there is no paper trail and hacking is a huge concern,  jmo.
Click to expand...

totally agree


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> 
> 
> Extraneous details.
> A contested presidential election is a contested presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands. Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not comparing the two cases in detail...you are, for some reason.
> This case will be argued on it's own merits and the Biden campaign will be found guilty of massive widespread
> election fraud and many people will likely wind up in jail. As they should.
> 
> *Votes in the tens of thousand were fraudulently cast and manufactured. T*hat will all be demonstrated in
> court to your dismay and many other's delight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely unsubstantiated but don't let that stop you from trying to overturn the will of the people and install an unelected candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well glad the left didn't pull that crap when trump took office 4 years ago.
> 
> if you don't like it done to you - stop doing it to others. pretty simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't.  There was Jill Stein's short lived attempt (which was heavily condemned by Trump and Republicans btw).  Trump was acknowledged as president elect pretty quicky, the media's election call was accepted by the Republicans and Dems, and the president-elect's team was smoothly integrated into the important transition process with out delay.  In fact, it was NOTHING like now.
Click to expand...

name something pelosi cooperated on. or show me waters accepting trump. any of the biggies.

trump has simply never been accepted by the elite politicians but embraced by people TIRED of the elite politicians. to cry WILL OF THE PEOPLE is to ignore the will of those who believe there is in fact fraud in our system we need to look into. our voting systems are the same as maduro used in venezuela? um...wow. and yet you wanna say they're fine, don't bother checking.

i can't do that. valid and fair elections are far more important than anyone currently in office. nothing needs to be rush and we have time to validate, or invalidate, the claims. but you can't for a single second tell me that if this were the other way around, you'd say "gosh, my guy lost, it's the will of the people lets move on".

so i do wish you'd stop trying to sell the very things you'd refuse to buy.


----------



## toobfreak

Shelzin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And out of all those cases none of passed evidentiary muster.  How long is this going to go on?  Remember, you guys where screaming about it taking too long to count votes...now it's...well what is your constantly changing message?
> 
> The election is done.  Trump lost.  I hated the results of 2016, but I never entertained conspiracies of massive fraud.  All this is doing - all Trump is doing - is destroying the public's faith in our electoral system, just as he TRIED to do in 2016, when he thought Hilary might win.
> 
> He is systematically destroying our institutions of democracy...and you buy right into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no...   You seen that video about a system to stop election fraud?   I've been posting that for a very long time...  Even on the old boards.   Which I assume are gone forever now.  It's a old video.
> 
> This is just a great time for me to push it yet again... only...  More people will hopefully pay more attention this time.  We need this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E-voting without fraud
> 
> 
> David Bismark demos a new system for voting that contains a simple, verifiable way to prevent fraud and miscounting -- while keeping each person's vote secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ted.com
Click to expand...



Really sad that so simple and basic an idea ten years old still has gone nowhere in election reform.


----------



## Mac-7

Coyote said:


> I don't know what media you go by, but I try to stick with what is reputable.
> 
> Neither Rudy nor Trump are known for their truthfulness.
> 
> And, it's factual that all but one of his cases were either denied or withdrawn.


Ok

I have not moved from my position on nov 4 that biden has not won yet and trump has not lost

we’ll see how all this plays put


----------



## Peace

Coyote said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
Click to expand...


It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...

How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...


----------



## JGalt

Shelzin said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump would have been the only one to fix the problem. All future Presidents would cover everything up and it would be business as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are wrong.
Click to expand...


I'm not. If anyone thinks a Biden administration is going to have any kind of transparency or accountability, I seriously doubt them.

We already know the depths of his corruption, and he hasn't even fully disputed it. Hell, the slobbering media even refuses to ask him about it, which gives you a hint at how dishonest the entire bunch is.


----------



## Coyote

iceberg said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> 
> 
> Extraneous details.
> A contested presidential election is a contested presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands. Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not comparing the two cases in detail...you are, for some reason.
> This case will be argued on it's own merits and the Biden campaign will be found guilty of massive widespread
> election fraud and many people will likely wind up in jail. As they should.
> 
> *Votes in the tens of thousand were fraudulently cast and manufactured. T*hat will all be demonstrated in
> court to your dismay and many other's delight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely unsubstantiated but don't let that stop you from trying to overturn the will of the people and install an unelected candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well glad the left didn't pull that crap when trump took office 4 years ago.
> 
> if you don't like it done to you - stop doing it to others. pretty simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't.  There was Jill Stein's short lived attempt (which was heavily condemned by Trump and Republicans btw).  Trump was acknowledged as president elect pretty quicky, the media's election call was accepted by the Republicans and Dems, and the president-elect's team was smoothly integrated into the important transition process with out delay.  In fact, it was NOTHING like now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name something pelosi cooperated on. or show me waters accepting trump. any of the biggies.
> 
> trump has simply never been accepted by the elite politicians but embraced by people TIRED of the elite politicians. to cry WILL OF THE PEOPLE is to ignore the will of those who believe there is in fact fraud in our system we need to look into. our voting systems are the same as maduro used in venezuela? um...wow. and yet you wanna say they're fine, don't bother checking.
> 
> i can't do that. valid and fair elections are far more important than anyone currently in office. nothing needs to be rush and we have time to validate, or invalidate, the claims. but you can't for a single second tell me that if this were the other way around, you'd say "gosh, my guy lost, it's the will of the people lets move on".
> 
> so i do wish you'd stop trying to sell the very things you'd refuse to buy.
Click to expand...


I really wish you would stop trying to compare apples and oranges for once.

What is happening now is completely out of synch with anything we've done before (in my lifetime).  Regardless of what Pelosi did nor did not do - she DID NOT QUESTION OR PUBLICALLY DISPARAGE the very integrity of our entire electoral process.  She did not refuse to acknowledge Trump as President Elect nor did the Republicans.

Unlike ANY OTHER CANDIDATE I'm aware of - Trump seeded unfounded doubt into the public view on elections from the start.  In 2016 when he THOUGHT he might be losing - he did it.  Rigged.  And now when he DID lose, he is going gangbusters and even Republican electoral officials are saying there is no evidence of fraud.  This is NOT something the Dems are doing - this is what Trump and the Republicans supporting him are doing and it simply is not comparable to your claims above.

And on this statement by you:  _but you can't for a single second tell me that if this were the other way around, you'd say "gosh, my guy lost, it's the will of the people lets move on"._

I call c*omplete bullshit*.  "My Guy" LOST in 2016.  It was a bitter defeat. But did I insist it was rigged? No.  Did I claim fraud? No.  It was a valid election and we lost - for a variety of reasons, but we lost.  So move on.  You can look at any statements I have made on this - they are consistent.  I'm not the one trying to destroy our entire electoral process with unfounded accusations.  *Or damage our country's security by refusing a transition.*

Honestly, I'm utterly aghast that you think it is or can't see it for the problem it is.


----------



## Chuz Life

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
Click to expand...



The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .  

But now? 

Not so much

This especially goes for the leftarded media. .


----------



## BothWings

Meister said:


> Biden will be president.
> There have been 'mistakes' made that seemed to go against trump, even in the thousands.
> Although, IMO, will not sway the election, it does give credence that our voting system IS broke.
> And, there is no doubt, IMO, that with the electorate, there is enough evidence as to not trust what we have now.
> A time for a change before the next federal election.


Globalists have undoubtedly played both sides, trying to cause pandemonium and turn Americans against each other to create a vacuum for a regime of their own. They made the Democrats their American base of operations though, because Democrats are tolerant of collectivism, communism, socialism, malignant progressivism and globalism....plus they back down from  accusations of political incorrectness and let unqualified people lead for fear of appearing prejudiced or "socially unjust". The democratic party was therefore much easier to infiltrate across the board, and they extended the agenda to begin cultivating RINOs in the Republican party. That's what began to really tear America apart. And "politically incorrect" Trump with his mouthiness and arrogance became the scapegoat they were looking for...not to mention he stood in the way of their Deep State agenda and began to tell it like it is.


----------



## Coyote

Chuz Life said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
Click to expand...


Hmmm.

Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
Did they say Trump was not president elect?
Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?

A simple yes or no will suffice.


----------



## JGalt

Coyote said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> 
> 
> Extraneous details.
> A contested presidential election is a contested presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands. Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not comparing the two cases in detail...you are, for some reason.
> This case will be argued on it's own merits and the Biden campaign will be found guilty of massive widespread
> election fraud and many people will likely wind up in jail. As they should.
> 
> *Votes in the tens of thousand were fraudulently cast and manufactured. T*hat will all be demonstrated in
> court to your dismay and many other's delight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely unsubstantiated but don't let that stop you from trying to overturn the will of the people and install an unelected candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well glad the left didn't pull that crap when trump took office 4 years ago.
> 
> if you don't like it done to you - stop doing it to others. pretty simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't.  There was Jill Stein's short lived attempt (which was heavily condemned by Trump and Republicans btw).  Trump was acknowledged as president elect pretty quicky, the media's election call was accepted by the Republicans and Dems, and the president-elect's team was smoothly integrated into the important transition process with out delay.  In fact, it was NOTHING like now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name something pelosi cooperated on. or show me waters accepting trump. any of the biggies.
> 
> trump has simply never been accepted by the elite politicians but embraced by people TIRED of the elite politicians. to cry WILL OF THE PEOPLE is to ignore the will of those who believe there is in fact fraud in our system we need to look into. our voting systems are the same as maduro used in venezuela? um...wow. and yet you wanna say they're fine, don't bother checking.
> 
> i can't do that. valid and fair elections are far more important than anyone currently in office. nothing needs to be rush and we have time to validate, or invalidate, the claims. but you can't for a single second tell me that if this were the other way around, you'd say "gosh, my guy lost, it's the will of the people lets move on".
> 
> so i do wish you'd stop trying to sell the very things you'd refuse to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really wish you would stop trying to compare apples and oranges for once.
> 
> What is happening now is completely out of synch with anything we've done before (in my lifetime).  Regardless of what Pelosi did nor did not do - she DID NOT QUESTION OR PUBLICALLY DISPARAGE the very integrity of our entire electoral process.  She did not refuse to acknowledge Trump as President Elect nor did the Republicans.
> 
> Unlike ANY OTHER CANDIDATE I'm aware of - Trump seeded unfounded doubt into the public view on elections from the start.  In 2016 when he THOUGHT he might be losing - he did it.  Rigged.  And now when he DID lose, he is going gangbusters and even Republican electoral officials are saying there is no evidence of fraud.  This is NOT something the Dems are doing - this is what Trump and the Republicans supporting him are doing and it simply is not comparable to your claims above.
> 
> And on this statement by you:  _but you can't for a single second tell me that if this were the other way around, you'd say "gosh, my guy lost, it's the will of the people lets move on"._
> 
> I call c*omplete bullshit*.  "My Guy" LOST in 2016.  It was a bitter defeat. But did I insist it was rigged? No.  Did I claim fraud? No.  It was a valid election and we lost - for a variety of reasons, but we lost.  So move on.  You can look at any statements I have made on this - they are consistent.  I'm not the one trying to destroy our entire electoral process with unfounded accusations.  *Or damage our country's security by refusing a transition.*
> 
> Honestly, I'm utterly aghast that you think it is or can't see it for the problem it is.
Click to expand...


Nobody's refusing Biden a transition. President Trump has pulled some strings and talked the Walmart six miles away from the White House, into letting Joe's transition team use their parking lot.

They're all going to meet there and communicate by honking their horns.


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> 
> 
> Extraneous details.
> A contested presidential election is a contested presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands. Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not comparing the two cases in detail...you are, for some reason.
> This case will be argued on it's own merits and the Biden campaign will be found guilty of massive widespread
> election fraud and many people will likely wind up in jail. As they should.
> 
> *Votes in the tens of thousand were fraudulently cast and manufactured. T*hat will all be demonstrated in
> court to your dismay and many other's delight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely unsubstantiated but don't let that stop you from trying to overturn the will of the people and install an unelected candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well glad the left didn't pull that crap when trump took office 4 years ago.
> 
> if you don't like it done to you - stop doing it to others. pretty simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't.  There was Jill Stein's short lived attempt (which was heavily condemned by Trump and Republicans btw).  Trump was acknowledged as president elect pretty quicky, the media's election call was accepted by the Republicans and Dems, and the president-elect's team was smoothly integrated into the important transition process with out delay.  In fact, it was NOTHING like now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name something pelosi cooperated on. or show me waters accepting trump. any of the biggies.
> 
> trump has simply never been accepted by the elite politicians but embraced by people TIRED of the elite politicians. to cry WILL OF THE PEOPLE is to ignore the will of those who believe there is in fact fraud in our system we need to look into. our voting systems are the same as maduro used in venezuela? um...wow. and yet you wanna say they're fine, don't bother checking.
> 
> i can't do that. valid and fair elections are far more important than anyone currently in office. nothing needs to be rush and we have time to validate, or invalidate, the claims. but you can't for a single second tell me that if this were the other way around, you'd say "gosh, my guy lost, it's the will of the people lets move on".
> 
> so i do wish you'd stop trying to sell the very things you'd refuse to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really wish you would stop trying to compare apples and oranges for once.
> 
> What is happening now is completely out of synch with anything we've done before (in my lifetime).  Regardless of what Pelosi did nor did not do - she DID NOT QUESTION OR PUBLICALLY DISPARAGE the very integrity of our entire electoral process.  She did not refuse to acknowledge Trump as President Elect nor did the Republicans.
> 
> Unlike ANY OTHER CANDIDATE I'm aware of - Trump seeded unfounded doubt into the public view on elections from the start.  In 2016 when he THOUGHT he might be losing - he did it.  Rigged.  And now when he DID lose, he is going gangbusters and even Republican electoral officials are saying there is no evidence of fraud.  This is NOT something the Dems are doing - this is what Trump and the Republicans supporting him are doing and it simply is not comparable to your claims above.
> 
> And on this statement by you:  _but you can't for a single second tell me that if this were the other way around, you'd say "gosh, my guy lost, it's the will of the people lets move on"._
> 
> I call c*omplete bullshit*.  "My Guy" LOST in 2016.  It was a bitter defeat. But did I insist it was rigged? No.  Did I claim fraud? No.  It was a valid election and we lost - for a variety of reasons, but we lost.  So move on.  You can look at any statements I have made on this - they are consistent.  I'm not the one trying to destroy our entire electoral process with unfounded accusations.  *Or damage our country's security by refusing a transition.*
> 
> Honestly, I'm utterly aghast that you think it is or can't see it for the problem it is.
Click to expand...

What's happening now is because of what we let happen before. 

As for refusal to accept, people still think Trump collude with Russia. 

Strange world we are creating.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Coyote said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *People expressed their fears and doubts the moment democrats began pushing democrats to go with mail in voting*. Where the hell have you been? Oh yeah... Youre the guy with the broom smoothing the carpet out trying to hide the bump under it...or the mail man passing by pretending he doesnt see him doing it. Or the teacher who has everything to gain from being able to work virtually from home who smiles and looks the other way patiently waiting for that Democrat takeover that will take away her accountability while raising her salary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya...funny that...since certain red states and REPUBLICANS have been DOING this for years....and suddenly now it's problematic.
Click to expand...

See, I want ever legal dem vote to count.  I don't want to disenfranchise them.  But, I want it to be real and fair.

The difference here is that these ballots are not like absentee.  It's a problem because they can't be verified.  We've been over this.


----------



## Chuz Life

Coyote said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
Click to expand...


1. YES. As substantianiated by the unrelenting (idiotic) drive to abolish the E.C.
2. Yes. +"not my president" - Bing images
3. No. But only because Dubummer's two terms were already up and he had to hand over the keys, regardless.


----------



## BothWings

Coyote said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
Click to expand...


Honey, after 30 years of ruling us they grew so confident they never thought they'd lose to Trump. They were caught off guard...and then went apeshit for 4 years trying to smear him in every pathetic way imaginable to save face and get the ball back again.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Coyote said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> 
> 
> Extraneous details.
> A contested presidential election is a contested presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands. Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not comparing the two cases in detail...you are, for some reason.
> This case will be argued on it's own merits and the Biden campaign will be found guilty of massive widespread
> election fraud and many people will likely wind up in jail. As they should.
> 
> *Votes in the tens of thousand were fraudulently cast and manufactured. T*hat will all be demonstrated in
> court to your dismay and many other's delight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely unsubstantiated but don't let that stop you from trying to overturn the will of the people and install an unelected candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well glad the left didn't pull that crap when trump took office 4 years ago.
> 
> if you don't like it done to you - stop doing it to others. pretty simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't.  There was Jill Stein's short lived attempt (which was heavily condemned by Trump and Republicans btw).  Trump was acknowledged as president elect pretty quicky, the media's election call was accepted by the Republicans and Dems, and the president-elect's team was smoothly integrated into the important transition process with out delay.  In fact, it was NOTHING like now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name something pelosi cooperated on. or show me waters accepting trump. any of the biggies.
> 
> trump has simply never been accepted by the elite politicians but embraced by people TIRED of the elite politicians. to cry WILL OF THE PEOPLE is to ignore the will of those who believe there is in fact fraud in our system we need to look into. our voting systems are the same as maduro used in venezuela? um...wow. and yet you wanna say they're fine, don't bother checking.
> 
> i can't do that. valid and fair elections are far more important than anyone currently in office. nothing needs to be rush and we have time to validate, or invalidate, the claims. but you can't for a single second tell me that if this were the other way around, you'd say "gosh, my guy lost, it's the will of the people lets move on".
> 
> so i do wish you'd stop trying to sell the very things you'd refuse to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really wish you would stop trying to compare apples and oranges for once.
> 
> What is happening now is completely out of synch with anything we've done before (in my lifetime).  Regardless of what Pelosi did nor did not do - she DID NOT QUESTION OR PUBLICALLY DISPARAGE the very integrity of our entire electoral process.  She did not refuse to acknowledge Trump as President Elect nor did the Republicans.
> 
> Unlike ANY OTHER CANDIDATE I'm aware of - Trump seeded unfounded doubt into the public view on elections from the start.  In 2016 when he THOUGHT he might be losing - he did it.  Rigged.  And now when he DID lose, he is going gangbusters and even Republican electoral officials are saying there is no evidence of fraud.  This is NOT something the Dems are doing - this is what Trump and the Republicans supporting him are doing and it simply is not comparable to your claims above.
> 
> And on this statement by you:  _but you can't for a single second tell me that if this were the other way around, you'd say "gosh, my guy lost, it's the will of the people lets move on"._
> 
> I call c*omplete bullshit*.  "My Guy" LOST in 2016.  It was a bitter defeat. But did I insist it was rigged? No.  Did I claim fraud? No.  It was a valid election and we lost - for a variety of reasons, but we lost.  So move on.  You can look at any statements I have made on this - they are consistent.  I'm not the one trying to destroy our entire electoral process with unfounded accusations.  *Or damage our country's security by refusing a transition.*
> 
> Honestly, I'm utterly aghast that you think it is or can't see it for the problem it is.
Click to expand...

Hey, all I want is an explanation for why the votes seemed to switch at 4:00 am on Nov. 4.  Give me a plausible explanation and I will drop it.   So far, the only explanation provided is that it was a bunch of fraud.  The response has been to gaslight me and tell me I didn't see what I saw.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> See, I want ever legal dem vote to count. I don't want to disenfranchise them. But, I want it to be real and fair.
> 
> The difference here is that these ballots are not like absentee. It's a problem because they can't be verified. We've been over this.


These are their talking points you will hear forever more. Get used to them.


----------



## Chuz Life

iceberg said:


> What's happening now is because of what we let happen before.
> 
> As for refusal to accept, people still think Trump collude with Russia.
> 
> Strange world we are creating.



Nailed it!


----------



## JGalt

iceberg said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> 
> 
> Extraneous details.
> A contested presidential election is a contested presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands. Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not comparing the two cases in detail...you are, for some reason.
> This case will be argued on it's own merits and the Biden campaign will be found guilty of massive widespread
> election fraud and many people will likely wind up in jail. As they should.
> 
> *Votes in the tens of thousand were fraudulently cast and manufactured. T*hat will all be demonstrated in
> court to your dismay and many other's delight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely unsubstantiated but don't let that stop you from trying to overturn the will of the people and install an unelected candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well glad the left didn't pull that crap when trump took office 4 years ago.
> 
> if you don't like it done to you - stop doing it to others. pretty simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't.  There was Jill Stein's short lived attempt (which was heavily condemned by Trump and Republicans btw).  Trump was acknowledged as president elect pretty quicky, the media's election call was accepted by the Republicans and Dems, and the president-elect's team was smoothly integrated into the important transition process with out delay.  In fact, it was NOTHING like now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name something pelosi cooperated on. or show me waters accepting trump. any of the biggies.
> 
> trump has simply never been accepted by the elite politicians but embraced by people TIRED of the elite politicians. to cry WILL OF THE PEOPLE is to ignore the will of those who believe there is in fact fraud in our system we need to look into. our voting systems are the same as maduro used in venezuela? um...wow. and yet you wanna say they're fine, don't bother checking.
> 
> i can't do that. valid and fair elections are far more important than anyone currently in office. nothing needs to be rush and we have time to validate, or invalidate, the claims. but you can't for a single second tell me that if this were the other way around, you'd say "gosh, my guy lost, it's the will of the people lets move on".
> 
> so i do wish you'd stop trying to sell the very things you'd refuse to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really wish you would stop trying to compare apples and oranges for once.
> 
> What is happening now is completely out of synch with anything we've done before (in my lifetime).  Regardless of what Pelosi did nor did not do - she DID NOT QUESTION OR PUBLICALLY DISPARAGE the very integrity of our entire electoral process.  She did not refuse to acknowledge Trump as President Elect nor did the Republicans.
> 
> Unlike ANY OTHER CANDIDATE I'm aware of - Trump seeded unfounded doubt into the public view on elections from the start.  In 2016 when he THOUGHT he might be losing - he did it.  Rigged.  And now when he DID lose, he is going gangbusters and even Republican electoral officials are saying there is no evidence of fraud.  This is NOT something the Dems are doing - this is what Trump and the Republicans supporting him are doing and it simply is not comparable to your claims above.
> 
> And on this statement by you:  _but you can't for a single second tell me that if this were the other way around, you'd say "gosh, my guy lost, it's the will of the people lets move on"._
> 
> I call c*omplete bullshit*.  "My Guy" LOST in 2016.  It was a bitter defeat. But did I insist it was rigged? No.  Did I claim fraud? No.  It was a valid election and we lost - for a variety of reasons, but we lost.  So move on.  You can look at any statements I have made on this - they are consistent.  I'm not the one trying to destroy our entire electoral process with unfounded accusations.  *Or damage our country's security by refusing a transition.*
> 
> Honestly, I'm utterly aghast that you think it is or can't see it for the problem it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's happening now is because of what we let happen before.
> 
> As for refusal to accept, people still think Trump collude with Russia.
> 
> Strange world we are creating.
Click to expand...


That still holds true. You ask any number of USMB liberals and they'll agree that Trump to this very day is a "Russian agent." As are any other member who disagrees with them.

Many of them even slipped so far into paranoia as to accuse one of their own, Tulsi Gabbard, of being a "Russian asset."

I never saw so many phony flag-waving patriotic constitution-reciting Democrats as I have, after 2016. It's almost like they all became little Joseph McCarthy's en masse, overnight.

Most sensible people can see right through their little kabuki theater.


----------



## forkup

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?


Maybe because if the only thing you require to not certify an election result is an allegation of voter fraud. You will not be able to certify ANY election result. I think requiring evidence to be presented and ruled on in a court of law is prudent. And if you can't produce that evidence you should simply concede.


----------



## jbrownson0831

forkup said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because if the only thing you require to not certify an election result is an allegation of voter fraud. You will not be able to certify ANY election result. I think requiring evidence to be presented and ruled on in a court of law is prudent. And if you can't produce that evidence you should simply concede.
Click to expand...

The process will run its course in due time.


----------



## Chuz Life

forkup said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because if the only thing you require to not certify an election result is an allegation of voter fraud. You will not be able to certify ANY election result. I think requiring evidence to be presented and ruled on in a court of law is prudent. And if you can't produce that evidence you should simply concede.
Click to expand...


An objective logic minded observer would recognize fluctuations in the vote itself as an indication that some of these allegations have merit. 

I'm specifically referring to the graphs from Michigan and Wisconsin. Though, I have no link to them now. Others have pointed to the use of computers to spot the likelihood of fraud, here on USMB, too.


----------



## Moonglow

L.K.Eder said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> My God. All 50 states were defrauded. All the senate elections. House elections...Local elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to have an independent determined way to restore integrity to our elections and then to have a revote.
> 
> I'll go along with you on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then when Trump loses again you'll want a best two out of three....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he will be down 0 to 2. so he will have to go for best of five. like death with bill & ted.
Click to expand...

These guys are a little short of a load so I figured I'd make it easy for them to figure it out.


----------



## forkup

jbrownson0831 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because if the only thing you require to not certify an election result is an allegation of voter fraud. You will not be able to certify ANY election result. I think requiring evidence to be presented and ruled on in a court of law is prudent. And if you can't produce that evidence you should simply concede.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The process will run its course in due time.
Click to expand...

It will. I'm betting though that for a lot of people the process playing out will not change their mind. Nor do I believe that Trump will concede after the process has played out.

What I find amazing is that for the right, the fact that the process ( namely lawsuits ) aren't contending voting fraud on any scale, doesn't stop this OP and many like it keep on claiming it happened.


----------



## jbrownson0831

forkup said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because if the only thing you require to not certify an election result is an allegation of voter fraud. You will not be able to certify ANY election result. I think requiring evidence to be presented and ruled on in a court of law is prudent. And if you can't produce that evidence you should simply concede.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The process will run its course in due time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will. I'm betting though that for a lot of people the process playing out will not change their mind. Nor do I believe that Trump will concede after the process has played out.
> 
> What I find amazing is that for the right, the fact that the process ( namely lawsuits ) aren't contending voting fraud on any scale, doesn't stop this OP and many like it keep on claiming it happened.
Click to expand...

I think whatever proof there is will be presented to the Supreme Court where some sort of decision will be made, and that is when it ends.


----------



## forkup

Chuz Life said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because if the only thing you require to not certify an election result is an allegation of voter fraud. You will not be able to certify ANY election result. I think requiring evidence to be presented and ruled on in a court of law is prudent. And if you can't produce that evidence you should simply concede.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An objective logic minded observer would recognize fluctuations in the vote itself as an indication that some of these allegations have merit.
> 
> I'm specifically referring to the graphs from Michigan and Wisconsin. Though, I have no link to them now. Others have pointed to the use of computers to spot the likelihood of fraud, here on USMB, too.
Click to expand...

And I've seen it and read the explanation for them. It happens when precincts, in this case in urban areas report their results in one big batch.

Objective logic by the way would also dictate that if foul play was suspected the incidents would find their way in the multiple ongoing lawsuits. Yet they have not.


----------



## forkup

jbrownson0831 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because if the only thing you require to not certify an election result is an allegation of voter fraud. You will not be able to certify ANY election result. I think requiring evidence to be presented and ruled on in a court of law is prudent. And if you can't produce that evidence you should simply concede.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The process will run its course in due time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will. I'm betting though that for a lot of people the process playing out will not change their mind. Nor do I believe that Trump will concede after the process has played out.
> 
> What I find amazing is that for the right, the fact that the process ( namely lawsuits ) aren't contending voting fraud on any scale, doesn't stop this OP and many like it keep on claiming it happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think whatever proof there is will be presented to the Supreme Court where some sort of decision will be made, and that is when it ends.
Click to expand...

That's not how it works. You don't hold back evidence in the lower courts that helps your case to do a grand reveal in the supreme court, for one thing the Supreme court can choose to simply uphold the lower court decision leaving your grand reveal somewhat useless.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Moonglow said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> My God. All 50 states were defrauded. All the senate elections. House elections...Local elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to have an independent determined way to restore integrity to our elections and then to have a revote.
> 
> I'll go along with you on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then when Trump loses again you'll want a best two out of three....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he will be down 0 to 2. so he will have to go for best of five. like death with bill & ted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These guys are a little short of a load so I figured I'd make it easy for them to figure it out.
Click to expand...

good save, dude.  lol


----------



## L.K.Eder

forkup said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because if the only thing you require to not certify an election result is an allegation of voter fraud. You will not be able to certify ANY election result. I think requiring evidence to be presented and ruled on in a court of law is prudent. And if you can't produce that evidence you should simply concede.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The process will run its course in due time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will. I'm betting though that for a lot of people the process playing out will not change their mind. Nor do I believe that Trump will concede after the process has played out.
> 
> What I find amazing is that for the right, the fact that the process ( namely lawsuits ) aren't contending voting fraud on any scale, doesn't stop this OP and many like it keep on claiming it happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think whatever proof there is will be presented to the Supreme Court where some sort of decision will be made, and that is when it ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not how it works. You don't hold back evidence in the lower courts that helps your case to do a grand reveal in the supreme court, for one thing the Supreme court can choose to simply uphold the lower court decision leaving your grand reveal somewhat useless.
Click to expand...

wow. someone who knows the legal system.  Giuliani seems to think that he only needs to start lawsuits, lose, appeal until he reaches the supreme court, and that he can then present his TRUMP card. WINNING


----------



## LA RAM FAN

okfine said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your comment has NOTHING TO DO with the election Fraud--just a simple attempt at redirecting by smearing the messenger.   Not going to work dear----you are underestimating the ANGER that is growing in America against the lying cheating MANIPULATIVE socialists.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You LOST - Get the fuck over it please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a hypocrite ass,you jerks could not get over it for four years when your hero lost so fuck off hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you gonna do without your dear leader? Ha Ha Hah!
> 
> Maybe you can sign up for Whiners Day Care.
Click to expand...

i love how you  constantly  forget that YOU america haters whined on and on and on for four years about trump being in office far worst than the trump supporters did the 8 years hitler obama was in office. hypocrisy at its worst.


----------



## flacaltenn

iceberg said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still....you don't get it. You, the dems. Another country counts our votes. There has been fraud taking place via machines backed and paid for by Soros. Yet you want to laugh at Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face as he stands in very hot lights and ignore what he trying to tell you while youtube or whomever it was filming this CUT HIM OFF as soon as he talks about Hillary and FBI plots.
> 
> Again, this is not about Trump any more. Its about powerful people doing all they can to steal your votes. YOURS. Your voice. Your wants. Your opinions. Your choices. Dem, Repub, Indie, Green Party.....ALL your voices. And if this is not nipped in the bud...Trump or no Trump, it will continue to happen. What are y'all gonna do when the Repubs build a better machine to twist the votes? Or the Independents find a smart guy to fix machines to do what is being done now? Or Independents who  get a weathy donor and make even better cheating machines and it goes against YOUR choices? This isn't about Trump. This is about YOU and the rest of us regardless of party.
> 
> Will you be ok with Russia counting your vote? China?
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Rudy made those claims doesn't mean they are true. Come back when you got proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why THIS doesn't disturb you..   Need an answer here...
> 
> 
> What is smartmatic international?
> Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
> Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet the same scrutiny never happened on kavanaugh, russia, impeachment or the like.
> 
> when you get to the point where talking to someone is simply talking to the bullet points for another side and that person NEVER wavers, you have to wonder why you bother talking to them at all.
Click to expand...


It's worse than that.  They have no interest in investing any brain calories to read or understand the allegations.  All they want to do is post pix of Guillani's bad hair dye running...  Did the same damn thing on the Hillary Russian Dossier misinformation that Putin loved and the following 3 years of witch-hunting,.  

They got burned so many times but never figured out why.. It's their media sources that are nothing but PACs for the cause..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gracie said:


> A justifiable question to Dems:
> 
> Do you REALLY think that the Democrat party cares one iota about you? The farmers? The retired? The homeless? The middle class or even the lower poor class? Newsflash. They want POWER, and you mean diddly squat to them once they get it.



if they would get away from the idiot box in the living room and read alternative news not controlled by the corporations,they would understand all of this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gracie said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy's pretty persuasive; it's his job as lawyer to present just his client's side.  I don't get that trucks at 4 am either, though.  Didn't they need to get those ballots to the processing center so they could be counted?  And if the Republicans were all in a corral, how do they know those were all Joe-only votes?  All that whole thing shows me is that they worked through the night.
> 
> It would be great if the hearings on some of these suits he's filed could be live for us to watch.  Having both sides of the argument presented without jumbling up different states and getting me all confused would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Those ballots had to be marked quickly inside with just Sleepy's name and overnight too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all this was legit, doesn't it make sense to question WHY thousands of ballots ALL had Bidens name and not one...no...no one was for Trump?
> 
> What if it were reversed? Ballots found/counted and not one was for Biden? Wouldn't you want to get to the bottom of it? Or is it because of the person in question? Forget party for a minute or two and THINK. Its fraud...regardless of party.
Click to expand...

yep yep and yep.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mac1958 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy's head is melting.
> “You see f*ckin’ Rudy’s hair dye dripping down his face?” the first person remarked."
Click to expand...




Eric Arthur Blair said:


> View attachment 418480
> When you run out of arguments and facts you can always post the funny pictures.



I see you noticed that as well that thats what they always retreat to when they cant refute facts.LOL


----------



## Mac1958

LA RAM FAN said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy's head is melting.
> “You see f*ckin’ Rudy’s hair dye dripping down his face?” the first person remarked."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 418480
> When you run out of arguments and facts you can always post the funny pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you noticed that as well that thats what they always retreat to when they cant refute facts.LOL
Click to expand...

Well, Rudy is absolutely convinced that this is open and shut.  Easy peasy.

Okay, looking forward to seeing what the court says.

If the court throws it out, will you accept that decision?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mac1958 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy's head is melting.
> “You see f*ckin’ Rudy’s hair dye dripping down his face?” the first person remarked."
Click to expand...




jbrownson0831 said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those were the ones that arrived blank at night and had to be "counted" and ready by the morning to overtake Trump's lead.
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely! Has anyone ever stopped to wonder why Trump had such a commanding lead before the counting
> was all halted and when picked up again that lead had vanished?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well see we were told that in fact counting continued aaallll night long in every county so it shouldn't be a surprise that a mere 130,000 vote lead was intact when you went to sleep but gone when you woke up for breakfast.  In reality, it took that long to simply mark those ballots for Joe and stop when you had enough.  How long do you think it would take to verify a typical mail-in ballot?  I say at least two minutes.....so thats 260,000 minutes or 4333 hours....lets say you get 30 done an hour so that would take 144 ballot counters...but they did this overnight.
Click to expand...

that kinda logic and common sense of facts like that never registers with them not able to get passed their bias they never bother to think about facts like those.lol


----------



## Mac1958

LA RAM FAN said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy's head is melting.
> “You see f*ckin’ Rudy’s hair dye dripping down his face?” the first person remarked."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats mature, posting a pic of Rude
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those were the ones that arrived blank at night and had to be "counted" and ready by the morning to overtake Trump's lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely! Has anyone ever stopped to wonder why Trump had such a commanding lead before the counting
> was all halted and when picked up again that lead had vanished?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well see we were told that in fact counting continued aaallll night long in every county so it shouldn't be a surprise that a mere 130,000 vote lead was intact when you went to sleep but gone when you woke up for breakfast.  In reality, it took that long to simply mark those ballots for Joe and stop when you had enough.  How long do you think it would take to verify a typical mail-in ballot?  I say at least two minutes.....so thats 260,000 minutes or 4333 hours....lets say you get 30 done an hour so that would take 144 ballot counters...but they did this overnight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that kinda logic and common sense of facts like that never registers with them not able to get passed their bias they never bother to think about facts like those.lol
Click to expand...

Yes, it's a picture of Rudy.  Good job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A justifiable question to Dems:
> 
> Do you REALLY think that the Democrat party cares one iota about you? The farmers? The retired? The homeless? The middle class or even the lower poor class? Newsflash. They want POWER, and you mean diddly squat to them once they get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the Republicans?
> 
> Let's be real.  Parties care most about themselves and their power.
Click to expand...


thats true. everybody that knows me knows that I have ALWAYS said Bush and Obama are one in the same,both hate america and want to destroy it because they  are globalists. i cant count how many times i have said over the years both parties are corrupt and one in the same.  Trump is not the typical republican though,he is not a globalist as Bush,Romney and the dems are. He has been telling the truth that the msm news ifs fake news and is the first president sense carter to not start any wars for the elite which is why they want him out.all these pesky facts never register with you trump haters though of course.


----------



## Gracie

Coyote said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...the problem is, they keep getting either denied or dropped (which is a nice way of the judge allowing the plaintiffs to save face).
> 
> 
> 
> You might get that impression from the lying lib news media
> 
> and many cases by third psrty litigants with no standing have been denied
> 
> but not on the facts but rather on “standing”
> 
> the lawyers who matter are Rudy and the others with him at the press conference
> 
> and they have yet to have their time at bat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what media you go by, but I try to stick with what is reputable.
> 
> Neither Rudy nor Trump are known for their truthfulness.
> 
> And, it's factual that all but one of his cases were either denied or withdrawn.
Click to expand...

Clinton didn't tell the truth either. Him OR his wife. All politicians lie.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many Trumpsters have been watching this and wondering what they're not being told, what he's leaving out, what he might be misrepresenting, and what the other side of the argument is.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I'll go with zero.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many Mac1958s realize they have been reduced to being a troll by their tds, and don't even come close to resembling the same poster they were 4 years ago?
> 
> I'll go with 0.
Click to expand...


you can say that again.


----------



## Dr Grump

Chuz Life said:


> An objective logic minded observer would recognize fluctuations in the vote itself as an indication that some of these allegations have merit.
> 
> I'm specifically referring to the graphs from Michigan and Wisconsin. Though, I have no link to them now. Others have pointed to the use of computers to spot the likelihood of fraud, here on USMB, too.



I heard yesterday that 70 per cent of the booths in Wayne County (Detroit) had 'irregularities'. Which were? 95% had discrepancies by 3 or less votes. Sounds about normal to me. THIS is the kind of thing Trump and his mates are saying is fraud. It's not. Not only that, they stated that these irregularities were about 50/50 with regards to Biden and Trump. 
I was hoping Trump and his family and cronies would just walk away and Biden and his incumbents just leave him alone and get on with running the country. Now? I hope the incoming AG throws the book at them all. And I don't care if Trump tries to pardon himself - even the stacked USSC won't allow that.


----------



## flacaltenn

Synthaholic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess ya don't know the connection..  If you understood it -- you'd be an imbecile or a Democrat partisan in not being interested...
> 
> 
> What is smartmatic international?
> Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
> Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic
> 
> HE MAY BE DEAD !!  But his legacy lives on..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because Hugo Chavez was so brilliant. How's the Kool-Aid?
Click to expand...


You disputing the facts?  Support it.. I'm open to learning. 

The fact is that Smartmatic IS NOT a part of Dominion. No financial ties at all either. But SmartMatic is a 3rd party add-on that can be used to exploit the "fractional or WEIGHTED" election race features ON the Dominion machines..  So there's a lot of fucked-up "fact spinners" that dismiss this as an issue based on the fact that there's no formal relationship between the 2 companies.  But the facts are CLEARLY that -- when USED TOGETHER they can "skim and flip votes"... 

Ask Elizabeth Warren and Wyden and Klobuchar...  









						Democratic senators warned of potential 'vote switching' by Dominion voting machines prior to 2020 election
					

Four congressional Democrats sent a letter to the owners of Dominion Voting Systems and cited several problems that “threaten the integrity of our elections,” including “vote switching.”




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				




*Four congressional Democrats sent a letter to the owners of Dominion Voting Systems and cited several problems that “threaten the integrity of our elections,” including “vote switching.”*
_*
In a December 2019 letter to Dominion Voting Systems, which has been mired in controversy after a human error involving its machines in Antrim County, Michigan, resulted in incorrect counts, Democratic Sens. Elizabeth Warren, Ron Wyden, and Amy Klobuchar and congressman Mark Pocan warned about reports of machines “switching votes,” “undisclosed vulnerabilities,” and “improbable” results that “threaten the integrity of our elections.”

“In 2018 alone, 'voters in South Carolina [were] reporting machines that switched their votes after they'd inputted them, scanners [were] rejecting paper ballots in Missouri, and busted machines [were] causing long lines in Indiana,'” the letter reads. “In addition, researchers recently uncovered previously undisclosed vulnerabilities in "nearly three dozen backend election systems in 10 states." And, just this year, after the Democratic candidate's electronic tally showed he received 164 votes out of 55,000 cast in a Pennsylvania state judicial election in 2019, the county's Republican chairwoman said, "nothing went right on Election Day. Everything went wrong. That's a problem."

The letter continued: “These problems threaten the integrity of our elections and demonstrate the importance of election systems that are strong, durable, and not vulnerable to attack.”
*_
*Republicans have been probing other counties in Michigan and suggesting the need for investigations into other states where Dominion machines were used.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...the problem is, they keep getting either denied or dropped (which is a nice way of the judge allowing the plaintiffs to save face).
> 
> 
> 
> You might get that impression from the lying lib news media
> 
> and many cases by third psrty litigants with no standing have been denied
> 
> but not on the facts but rather on “standing”
> 
> the lawyers who matter are Rudy and the others with him at the press conference
> 
> and they have yet to have their time at bat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what media you go by, but I try to stick with what is reputable.
> 
> Neither Rudy nor Trump are known for their truthfulness.
> 
> And, it's factual that all but one of his cases were either denied or withdrawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton didn't tell the truth either. Him OR his wife. All politicians lie.
Click to expand...


yeah you wont last long as one if you dont.LOL thats a great example how the gop was no different than the dems back then,they were globalists same as clinton so they sold out america and dismissed the evidence.i knew that would happen,it was so easy to predict the fact there is one different law for politicians than us and presidents are untouchable by the law,they are protected by the elite.


----------



## flacaltenn

Coyote said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And out of all those cases none of passed evidentiary muster.
> 
> 
> 
> We’ll see how much evidence they represent when trumps lawyers get finished with them
> 
> the cases you refer to were rejected by the lib judge on the basis of “standing” or lack thereof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...the problem is, they keep getting either denied or dropped (which is a nice way of the judge allowing the plaintiffs to save face).
Click to expand...


The judgement you cited MADE LAW..  Didn't USE EXISTING LAW.. Because the court used COVID as an excuse not to enforce the "reasonable and meaningful" access to seeing the actual ballots..  The floor managers told them to 'get binoculars"...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

flacaltenn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess ya don't know the connection..  If you understood it -- you'd be an imbecile or a Democrat partisan in not being interested...
> 
> 
> What is smartmatic international?
> Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
> Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic
> 
> HE MAY BE DEAD !!  But his legacy lives on..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because Hugo Chavez was so brilliant. How's the Kool-Aid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You disputing the facts?  Support it.. I'm open to learning.
> 
> The fact is that Smartmatic IS NOT a part of Dominion. No financial ties at all either. But SmartMatic is a 3rd party add-on that can be used to exploit the "fractional or WEIGHTED" election race features ON the Dominion machines..  So there's a lot of fucked-up "fact spinners" that dismiss this as an issue based on the fact that there's no formal relationship between the 2 companies.  But the facts are CLEARLY that -- when USED TOGETHER they can "skim and flip votes"...
> 
> Ask Elizabeth Warren and Wyden and Klobuchar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democratic senators warned of potential 'vote switching' by Dominion voting machines prior to 2020 election
> 
> 
> Four congressional Democrats sent a letter to the owners of Dominion Voting Systems and cited several problems that “threaten the integrity of our elections,” including “vote switching.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Four congressional Democrats sent a letter to the owners of Dominion Voting Systems and cited several problems that “threaten the integrity of our elections,” including “vote switching.”*
> 
> _*In a December 2019 letter to Dominion Voting Systems, which has been mired in controversy after a human error involving its machines in Antrim County, Michigan, resulted in incorrect counts, Democratic Sens. Elizabeth Warren, Ron Wyden, and Amy Klobuchar and congressman Mark Pocan warned about reports of machines “switching votes,” “undisclosed vulnerabilities,” and “improbable” results that “threaten the integrity of our elections.”
> 
> “In 2018 alone, 'voters in South Carolina [were] reporting machines that switched their votes after they'd inputted them, scanners [were] rejecting paper ballots in Missouri, and busted machines [were] causing long lines in Indiana,'” the letter reads. “In addition, researchers recently uncovered previously undisclosed vulnerabilities in "nearly three dozen backend election systems in 10 states." And, just this year, after the Democratic candidate's electronic tally showed he received 164 votes out of 55,000 cast in a Pennsylvania state judicial election in 2019, the county's Republican chairwoman said, "nothing went right on Election Day. Everything went wrong. That's a problem."
> 
> The letter continued: “These problems threaten the integrity of our elections and demonstrate the importance of election systems that are strong, durable, and not vulnerable to attack.”*_
> 
> *Republicans have been probing other counties in Michigan and suggesting the need for investigations into other states where Dominion machines were used.*
Click to expand...


I am sure you know about the thread  I have  of that how the dems are all of a sudden quiet about the dominion software after saying  the same things the republicans are that happened to them last year. All of a sudden they are getting alzheimers diseace when they are trying to tell us that the gop does not know what they are talking about on  having  votes for trump  stolen for biden from the dominion software. my how they seem to forget how the dominion does indeed steal votes all of a sudden Isnt it?.


----------



## flacaltenn

How would dem tally watchers react to being told - "If you want to SEE the ballots and envelopes -- get binoculars?? ""


----------



## iceberg

flacaltenn said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still....you don't get it. You, the dems. Another country counts our votes. There has been fraud taking place via machines backed and paid for by Soros. Yet you want to laugh at Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face as he stands in very hot lights and ignore what he trying to tell you while youtube or whomever it was filming this CUT HIM OFF as soon as he talks about Hillary and FBI plots.
> 
> Again, this is not about Trump any more. Its about powerful people doing all they can to steal your votes. YOURS. Your voice. Your wants. Your opinions. Your choices. Dem, Repub, Indie, Green Party.....ALL your voices. And if this is not nipped in the bud...Trump or no Trump, it will continue to happen. What are y'all gonna do when the Repubs build a better machine to twist the votes? Or the Independents find a smart guy to fix machines to do what is being done now? Or Independents who  get a weathy donor and make even better cheating machines and it goes against YOUR choices? This isn't about Trump. This is about YOU and the rest of us regardless of party.
> 
> Will you be ok with Russia counting your vote? China?
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Rudy made those claims doesn't mean they are true. Come back when you got proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why THIS doesn't disturb you..   Need an answer here...
> 
> 
> What is smartmatic international?
> Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
> Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet the same scrutiny never happened on kavanaugh, russia, impeachment or the like.
> 
> when you get to the point where talking to someone is simply talking to the bullet points for another side and that person NEVER wavers, you have to wonder why you bother talking to them at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's worse than that.  They have no interest in investing any brain calories to read or understand the allegations.  All they want to do is post pix of Guillani's bad hair dye running...  Did the same damn thing on the Hillary Russian Dossier misinformation that Putin loved and the following 3 years of witch-hunting,.
> 
> They got burned so many times but never figured out why.. It's their media sources that are nothing but PACs for the cause..
Click to expand...

they will burn mental bridges in their mind, invent scenario after scenario to keep the attack up, they will deflect with everything they have...

yet when you come back at them, "stop being so extreme..."

they can dish it out but they can't take it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still....you don't get it. You, the dems. Another country counts our votes. There has been fraud taking place via machines backed and paid for by Soros. Yet you want to laugh at Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face as he stands in very hot lights and ignore what he trying to tell you while youtube or whomever it was filming this CUT HIM OFF as soon as he talks about Hillary and FBI plots.
> 
> Again, this is not about Trump any more. Its about powerful people doing all they can to steal your votes. YOURS. Your voice. Your wants. Your opinions. Your choices. Dem, Repub, Indie, Green Party.....ALL your voices. And if this is not nipped in the bud...Trump or no Trump, it will continue to happen. What are y'all gonna do when the Repubs build a better machine to twist the votes? Or the Independents find a smart guy to fix machines to do what is being done now? Or Independents who  get a weathy donor and make even better cheating machines and it goes against YOUR choices? This isn't about Trump. This is about YOU and the rest of us regardless of party.
> 
> Will you be ok with Russia counting your vote? China?
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Rudy made those claims doesn't mean they are true. Come back when you got proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why THIS doesn't disturb you..   Need an answer here...
> 
> 
> What is smartmatic international?
> Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
> Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet the same scrutiny never happened on kavanaugh, russia, impeachment or the like.
> 
> when you get to the point where talking to someone is simply talking to the bullet points for another side and that person NEVER wavers, you have to wonder why you bother talking to them at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because these trolls do not have arguments.  They are instructed on their bullet points and they dutifully parrot them as gospel without the ability to actually engage.
Click to expand...

could not have said it better myself.


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
Click to expand...

did they spy on his campaign?
was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?

a simple yes or no will suffice.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you will have no issues and no whining about censorship or free speech when Biden's new, aggressive FCC and Commerce Departments drop the hammer on Facebook, right?
> 
> 
> 
> No because Facebook engages in censored speech. Not free speech.
> They specialize in a Chinese version of "free speech" where unapproved comments are treated like they
> don't exist, which is appropriate because Facebook is a subservient lackey looking to kiss some
> Chinese ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way Facebook enters China is as a tool of the government
> 
> 
> Beijing could ask Facebook to store data in China, censor posts, and track users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qz.com
Click to expand...


you are making too much sense for him to comprehend.lol


----------



## Crepitus

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?


It's a buncha conspiracy theory nonsense.









						Fact-checking Giuliani and the Trump legal team's wild, fact-free press conference
					

In a wild, tangent-filled and often contentious press briefing led by President Donald Trump's personal attorney Rudy Giuliani, the Trump campaign's legal team laid out its case for widespread voter fraud in the election. The roughly 90-minute briefing was overflowing with falsehoods and...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## flacaltenn

Coyote said:


> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?



They did -- even in 2018 when they gained mid-term seats.  And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..  See the article I just posted above.  It's an open SECRET that there has been issues and mistrust with a voting system that allows WEIGHTED ELECTIONS..  Something like that just should NEVER exist in America..  Maybe Venezuela or having the CIA install them for free in some African nation they want to topple -- but NOT HERE..

Why didn't EITHER side or both FIX IT??  Because they LIKE THE IDEA... Just the same reason both sides KNOW that the Patriot Act / NSA Domestic Spy machine has been weaponized to spy on their opponents and NEITHER side wants to fix that...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Meister said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will be president.
> There have been 'mistakes' made that seemed to go against trump, even in the thousands.
> Although, IMO, will not sway the election, it does give credence that our voting system IS broke.
> And, there is no doubt, IMO, that with the electorate, there is enough evidence as to not trust what we have now.
> A time for a change before the next federal election.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure you are profoundly wrong. And Dominion and Systematic cannot even be contacted
> because they have suddenly cleared out their offices and cannot be located....something that always screams
> out _innocence_ when noted in the court room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to think I'm wrong, but, I don't think I am on this.
> But, I do think there is enough evidence to show that there was fraud.
> Enough fraud to where the issue needs to be addressed before the next
> election
Click to expand...


I have the same belief you do,I dont think you are wrong either.Im too skeptical about out corrupt court system,the most corrupt system in the world.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely unsubstantiated but don't let that stop you from trying to overturn the will of the people and install an unelected candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> It will ALL be substantiated in court. Don't think what I say here represents what Trump lawyers will claim
> except in the broadest sense.
> 
> The "will of the people" was already expressed on election day before Biden and his goons hijacked the election.
> The unelected candidate is Lying Joe Biden and his criminal enterprise.
Click to expand...


you nailed it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what media you go by, but I try to stick with what is reputable.
> 
> 
> 
> We could argue for years about which paper is reputable. I don't think it would settle anything.
> I certainly don't think self proclaimed beacons of truth like the NY Times or Washington Post are worth a crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Rudy nor Trump are known for their truthfulness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Scranton Joe Biden is, huh?
> He has a fifty year record of whoppers and lies including the lies that knocked him out of his first
> presidential run. Or lies about Hunter's exploits and his employment record.
> Trump's lies are mostly all gross exaggerations of how powerful and wonderful he is.
> Biden's lies are a grab bag stretching from his association with China to where his money comes from.
> You don't want that contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, it's factual that all but one of his cases were either denied or withdrawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has as much to do with Michigan or Pennsylvania judges with a grudge
> than it does the case itself.
> And as said, that won't matter in the big court. But keep hoping.
> As already said if you hit a game winning home run your last time at the plate does it matter what happened
> earlier? We both know it does not.
Click to expand...

 

you totally nailed it.I could not have said it any better word for word on trump and biden.I have said many times I dont like Trump,I did not want him in office,I only cheered him on because the alternative of a warmonger murderer was ten times worse so this one of the rare times i was relieved when a president won.

When Romney and Obama squared off,I did not give a crap which one won the fact they are both globalists that want to destroy america. Had my man i wanted in gary johnson had any chance to be elected,I would have dumped trump in a heartbeat but i knew better he had as much a chance of that as me being president so i was elated that trump won knowing he was not a career politician. 

I did not know what to expect from Trump and expected him to start wars but he has done none of that and even though i think he could have done  much better,he is a much refreshing  change than the previous five corrupt administrations that were all warmongers,willing puppets to serve the elite so it is a no brainer that for the first time in my life,I voted for a president this time.

that is one of the things i dislike very much about trump as well is how he pats himself on the back all the time and as you said so very well,most of trumps lies is indeed his exaggerations of himself how wonderful a job he has done where lying bidens is as you said,his association with china where the money comes from.


----------



## BULLDOG

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still....you don't get it. You, the dems. Another country counts our votes. There has been fraud taking place via machines backed and paid for by Soros. Yet you want to laugh at Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face as he stands in very hot lights and ignore what he trying to tell you while youtube or whomever it was filming this CUT HIM OFF as soon as he talks about Hillary and FBI plots.
> 
> Again, this is not about Trump any more. Its about powerful people doing all they can to steal your votes. YOURS. Your voice. Your wants. Your opinions. Your choices. Dem, Repub, Indie, Green Party.....ALL your voices. And if this is not nipped in the bud...Trump or no Trump, it will continue to happen. What are y'all gonna do when the Repubs build a better machine to twist the votes? Or the Independents find a smart guy to fix machines to do what is being done now? Or Independents who  get a weathy donor and make even better cheating machines and it goes against YOUR choices? This isn't about Trump. This is about YOU and the rest of us regardless of party.
> 
> Will you be ok with Russia counting your vote? China?
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Rudy made those claims doesn't mean they are true. Come back when you got proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why THIS doesn't disturb you..   Need an answer here...
> 
> 
> What is smartmatic international?
> Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
> Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic
Click to expand...


Sounds a little too fantastic to me. If our voting machines are actually controlled b foreign governments as crazy right wingers here are claiming, why did Trump allow that to happen?


----------



## JLW

Even Fox News admitted that the Guiliani press conference was full of lies.









						Fox Airs Giuliani Presser in Full Then Reports It Was All a Lie
					

“That was certainly a colorful news conference from Rudy Giuliani, but it was light on facts,” Fox News’ Kristin Fisher said




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## BULLDOG

JGalt said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's claiming Maduro and Chavez are manipulating our voting machines. Rudy is even more nuts than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So show us your evidence to prove otherwise. Apparently he has evidence to prove his case, and is going to court with it.
> 
> You on the other hand, are just some asshole with an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my job to do that. Rudy and Trump are making serious accusations, but all they have to back it up is a bunch of statements. I can get tons of statements that Pepsi tastes better than Coke, but that is not proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll get to see the evidence when they take it to court.
> 
> And Pepsi tastes like donkey piss.
Click to expand...


Soo what is the holdup? Rudy's silly speech today was an effort to try the case in public opinion, but he still didn't present any evidence. Why not?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

iceberg said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last election involved a MARGIN of a few HUNDRED votes in ONE state.
> 
> 
> 
> Extraneous details.
> A contested presidential election is a contested presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the margins here are that close - Georgia is something like 14,000 and the others are in the tens of thousands. Not a good comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not comparing the two cases in detail...you are, for some reason.
> This case will be argued on it's own merits and the Biden campaign will be found guilty of massive widespread
> election fraud and many people will likely wind up in jail. As they should.
> 
> *Votes in the tens of thousand were fraudulently cast and manufactured. T*hat will all be demonstrated in
> court to your dismay and many other's delight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely unsubstantiated but don't let that stop you from trying to overturn the will of the people and install an unelected candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well glad the left didn't pull that crap when trump took office 4 years ago.
> 
> if you don't like it done to you - stop doing it to others. pretty simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't.  There was Jill Stein's short lived attempt (which was heavily condemned by Trump and Republicans btw).  Trump was acknowledged as president elect pretty quicky, the media's election call was accepted by the Republicans and Dems, and the president-elect's team was smoothly integrated into the important transition process with out delay.  In fact, it was NOTHING like now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name something pelosi cooperated on. or show me waters accepting trump. any of the biggies.
> 
> trump has simply never been accepted by the elite politicians but embraced by people TIRED of the elite politicians. to cry WILL OF THE PEOPLE is to ignore the will of those who believe there is in fact fraud in our system we need to look into. our voting systems are the same as maduro used in venezuela? um...wow. and yet you wanna say they're fine, don't bother checking.
> 
> i can't do that. valid and fair elections are far more important than anyone currently in office. nothing needs to be rush and we have time to validate, or invalidate, the claims. but you can't for a single second tell me that if this were the other way around, you'd say "gosh, my guy lost, it's the will of the people lets move on".
> 
> so i do wish you'd stop trying to sell the very things you'd refuse to buy.
Click to expand...

  

best damn post on this thread bar none and there have been a LOT of them.


----------



## flacaltenn

BULLDOG said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still....you don't get it. You, the dems. Another country counts our votes. There has been fraud taking place via machines backed and paid for by Soros. Yet you want to laugh at Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face as he stands in very hot lights and ignore what he trying to tell you while youtube or whomever it was filming this CUT HIM OFF as soon as he talks about Hillary and FBI plots.
> 
> Again, this is not about Trump any more. Its about powerful people doing all they can to steal your votes. YOURS. Your voice. Your wants. Your opinions. Your choices. Dem, Repub, Indie, Green Party.....ALL your voices. And if this is not nipped in the bud...Trump or no Trump, it will continue to happen. What are y'all gonna do when the Repubs build a better machine to twist the votes? Or the Independents find a smart guy to fix machines to do what is being done now? Or Independents who  get a weathy donor and make even better cheating machines and it goes against YOUR choices? This isn't about Trump. This is about YOU and the rest of us regardless of party.
> 
> Will you be ok with Russia counting your vote? China?
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Rudy made those claims doesn't mean they are true. Come back when you got proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why THIS doesn't disturb you..   Need an answer here...
> 
> 
> What is smartmatic international?
> Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
> Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds a little too fantastic to me. If our voting machines are actually controlled b foreign governments as crazy right wingers here are claiming, why did Trump allow that to happen?
Click to expand...


Nobody claims that foreign countries control them.. Would be very difficult..  The damage could be done LOCALLY at the tally center or remotely from anywhere in the world.. But NO ONE I KNOW is claiming that foreigners are doing this.. The fact IS both Dems And Reps have REJECTED THOSE MACHINES due to INHERENT "features" that could be used to steal races.. And SmartMatic is the tool they would COUPLE to these "fractional weighted races" machines to select the "cheat factors". 

Apparently -- EVERYONE in D.C.  WAS AWARE OF THIS and did not care.. Or BOTH parties decided that it might SOMEDAY be "useful"...


----------



## Dr Grump

flacaltenn said:


> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..


And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Johnlaw said:


> Even Fox News admitted that the Guiliani press conference was full of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox Airs Giuliani Presser in Full Then Reports It Was All a Lie
> 
> 
> “That was certainly a colorful news conference from Rudy Giuliani, but it was light on facts,” Fox News’ Kristin Fisher said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollingstone.com


yeah and your not biased and are always objective so you of course believe that shit.


----------



## iceberg

Johnlaw said:


> Even Fox News admitted that the Guiliani press conference was full of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox Airs Giuliani Presser in Full Then Reports It Was All a Lie
> 
> 
> “That was certainly a colorful news conference from Rudy Giuliani, but it was light on facts,” Fox News’ Kristin Fisher said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollingstone.com


As told by the rolling stone mag. 

You funny.


----------



## BULLDOG

LA RAM FAN said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still....you don't get it. You, the dems. Another country counts our votes. There has been fraud taking place via machines backed and paid for by Soros. Yet you want to laugh at Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face as he stands in very hot lights and ignore what he trying to tell you while youtube or whomever it was filming this CUT HIM OFF as soon as he talks about Hillary and FBI plots.
> 
> Again, this is not about Trump any more. Its about powerful people doing all they can to steal your votes. YOURS. Your voice. Your wants. Your opinions. Your choices. Dem, Repub, Indie, Green Party.....ALL your voices. And if this is not nipped in the bud...Trump or no Trump, it will continue to happen. What are y'all gonna do when the Repubs build a better machine to twist the votes? Or the Independents find a smart guy to fix machines to do what is being done now? Or Independents who  get a weathy donor and make even better cheating machines and it goes against YOUR choices? This isn't about Trump. This is about YOU and the rest of us regardless of party.
> 
> Will you be ok with Russia counting your vote? China?
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Rudy made those claims doesn't mean they are true. Come back when you got proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why THIS doesn't disturb you..   Need an answer here...
> 
> 
> What is smartmatic international?
> Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
> Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet the same scrutiny never happened on kavanaugh, russia, impeachment or the like.
> 
> when you get to the point where talking to someone is simply talking to the bullet points for another side and that person NEVER wavers, you have to wonder why you bother talking to them at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because these trolls do not have arguments.  They are instructed on their bullet points and they dutifully parrot them as gospel without the ability to actually engage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could not have said it better myself.
Click to expand...


I've read posts from both of you. I agree. I don't think either of you is capable of posting anything but silly crap like the above.


----------



## JLW

iceberg said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Fox News admitted that the Guiliani press conference was full of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox Airs Giuliani Presser in Full Then Reports It Was All a Lie
> 
> 
> “That was certainly a colorful news conference from Rudy Giuliani, but it was light on facts,” Fox News’ Kristin Fisher said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollingstone.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As told by the rolling stone mag.
> 
> You funny.
Click to expand...

I guess you could have pressed the link and watched the video for yourself where  the Fox reporter said exactly what Rolling Stone wrote she said. But that required too much effort apparently.


----------



## BULLDOG

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still....you don't get it. You, the dems. Another country counts our votes. There has been fraud taking place via machines backed and paid for by Soros. Yet you want to laugh at Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face as he stands in very hot lights and ignore what he trying to tell you while youtube or whomever it was filming this CUT HIM OFF as soon as he talks about Hillary and FBI plots.
> 
> Again, this is not about Trump any more. Its about powerful people doing all they can to steal your votes. YOURS. Your voice. Your wants. Your opinions. Your choices. Dem, Repub, Indie, Green Party.....ALL your voices. And if this is not nipped in the bud...Trump or no Trump, it will continue to happen. What are y'all gonna do when the Repubs build a better machine to twist the votes? Or the Independents find a smart guy to fix machines to do what is being done now? Or Independents who  get a weathy donor and make even better cheating machines and it goes against YOUR choices? This isn't about Trump. This is about YOU and the rest of us regardless of party.
> 
> Will you be ok with Russia counting your vote? China?
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Rudy made those claims doesn't mean they are true. Come back when you got proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why THIS doesn't disturb you..   Need an answer here...
> 
> 
> What is smartmatic international?
> Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
> Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds a little too fantastic to me. If our voting machines are actually controlled b foreign governments as crazy right wingers here are claiming, why did Trump allow that to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody claims that foreign countries control them.. Would be very difficult..  The damage could be done LOCALLY at the tally center or remotely from anywhere in the world.. But NO ONE I KNOW is claiming that foreigners are doing this.. The fact IS both Dems And Reps have REJECTED THOSE MACHINES due to INHERENT "features" that could be used to steal races.. And SmartMatic is the tool they would COUPLE to these "fractional weighted races" machines to select the "cheat factors".
> 
> Apparently -- EVERYONE in D.C.  WAS AWARE OF THIS and did not care.. Or BOTH parties decided that it might SOMEDAY be "useful"...
Click to expand...


Evidently you haven't been reading the crazy accusations or listening to what Rudy had to say.  If Trump allowed crooked machines then you should be complaining to Trump, don't you think?


----------



## beagle9

dblack said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
Click to expand...

This whole post is an excuse. Rotflmbo


----------



## flacaltenn

Dr Grump said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
Click to expand...


What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...  

They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you.. 

Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught.. 

Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..  

One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...


----------



## Faun

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?


Rudy lies, rightards rejoice, news at 11.









						Fact-checking Giuliani and the Trump legal team's wild, fact-free press conference
					

In a wild, tangent-filled and often contentious press briefing led by President Donald Trump's personal attorney Rudy Giuliani, the Trump campaign's legal team laid out its case for widespread voter fraud in the election. The roughly 90-minute briefing was overflowing with falsehoods and...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## JLW

flacaltenn said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
Click to expand...

Like other Trumpers, you apparently haven’t a clue what a “coup” is.


----------



## flacaltenn

BULLDOG said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still....you don't get it. You, the dems. Another country counts our votes. There has been fraud taking place via machines backed and paid for by Soros. Yet you want to laugh at Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face as he stands in very hot lights and ignore what he trying to tell you while youtube or whomever it was filming this CUT HIM OFF as soon as he talks about Hillary and FBI plots.
> 
> Again, this is not about Trump any more. Its about powerful people doing all they can to steal your votes. YOURS. Your voice. Your wants. Your opinions. Your choices. Dem, Repub, Indie, Green Party.....ALL your voices. And if this is not nipped in the bud...Trump or no Trump, it will continue to happen. What are y'all gonna do when the Repubs build a better machine to twist the votes? Or the Independents find a smart guy to fix machines to do what is being done now? Or Independents who  get a weathy donor and make even better cheating machines and it goes against YOUR choices? This isn't about Trump. This is about YOU and the rest of us regardless of party.
> 
> Will you be ok with Russia counting your vote? China?
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Rudy made those claims doesn't mean they are true. Come back when you got proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why THIS doesn't disturb you..   Need an answer here...
> 
> 
> What is smartmatic international?
> Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
> Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds a little too fantastic to me. If our voting machines are actually controlled b foreign governments as crazy right wingers here are claiming, why did Trump allow that to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody claims that foreign countries control them.. Would be very difficult..  The damage could be done LOCALLY at the tally center or remotely from anywhere in the world.. But NO ONE I KNOW is claiming that foreigners are doing this.. The fact IS both Dems And Reps have REJECTED THOSE MACHINES due to INHERENT "features" that could be used to steal races.. And SmartMatic is the tool they would COUPLE to these "fractional weighted races" machines to select the "cheat factors".
> 
> Apparently -- EVERYONE in D.C.  WAS AWARE OF THIS and did not care.. Or BOTH parties decided that it might SOMEDAY be "useful"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently you haven't been reading the crazy accusations or listening to what Rudy had to say.  If Trump allowed crooked machines then you should be complaining to Trump, don't you think?
Click to expand...


Most of those machines have been in place since BEFORE Trump..  I think Pennsylvania is the only state in contention that bought them just prior to 2020.. And Trump cant TELL locals and states what machine to buy if the DOJ/FBI/Intel agencies were never TASKED TO LOOK INTO THE PROBLEM...


----------



## skews13

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?



You're really going with this? Really?


At high noon on Thursday, Donald Trump’s crack legal team sauntered out for a showdown with destiny. They were there to demonstrate for America that Trump’s refusal to concede the election wasn’t a demonstration of infantile refusal to accept reality, but was really real. Really real. Oh, so real. 

And in their presentation on why the press should never again say they were lacking evidence, what emerged before their own tech team appeared to pull the plug was a claim that Democrats engaged in a vast conspiracy to “inject” hundreds of thousands of Biden votes by using voting machines built by Venezuelan dictator Hugo Chavez, with the help of wealthy Jew George Soros, that sent American votes overseas to servers in Germany where they could be altered according to orders from antifa. And then, when even that proved inadequate to defeat Trump, Democrats brought in “garbage cans” full of votes that were marked for Biden. Then counted them three times each. That may sound like an exaggeration. It’s not. It’s only a subset of the claims that were made during this peek into an alternative reality. Also Rudy Giuliani’s hair dye began pouring off his head at a rate that made it look as if his brain might be leaking from his skull. Which seemed entirely possible. 









						Trump legal team holds a press conference to explain how Hugo Chavez stole the election. Yes, really
					

At high noon on Thursday, Donald Trump’s crack legal team sauntered out for a showdown with destiny. They were there to demonstrate for America that Trump’s refusal to concede the election wasn’t a demonstration of infantile refusal to accept reality,...




					www.dailykos.com


----------



## BULLDOG

flacaltenn said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
Click to expand...


I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?


----------



## Chuz Life

skews13 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really going with this? Really?
> 
> 
> At high noon on Thursday, Donald Trump’s crack legal team sauntered out for a showdown with destiny. They were there to demonstrate for America that Trump’s refusal to concede the election wasn’t a demonstration of infantile refusal to accept reality, but was really real. Really real. Oh, so real.
> 
> And in their presentation on why the press should never again say they were lacking evidence, what emerged before their own tech team appeared to pull the plug was a claim that Democrats engaged in a vast conspiracy to “inject” hundreds of thousands of Biden votes by using voting machines built by Venezuelan dictator Hugo Chavez, with the help of wealthy Jew George Soros, that sent American votes overseas to servers in Germany where they could be altered according to orders from antifa. And then, when even that proved inadequate to defeat Trump, Democrats brought in “garbage cans” full of votes that were marked for Biden. Then counted them three times each. That may sound like an exaggeration. It’s not. It’s only a subset of the claims that were made during this peek into an alternative reality. Also Rudy Giuliani’s hair dye began pouring off his head at a rate that made it look as if his brain might be leaking from his skull. Which seemed entirely possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump legal team holds a press conference to explain how Hugo Chavez stole the election. Yes, really
> 
> 
> At high noon on Thursday, Donald Trump’s crack legal team sauntered out for a showdown with destiny. They were there to demonstrate for America that Trump’s refusal to concede the election wasn’t a demonstration of infantile refusal to accept reality,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailykos.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 418572
Click to expand...

Really.

Your mischaracterizations not withstanding.


----------



## Faun

Chuz Life said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> My God. All 50 states were defrauded. All the senate elections. House elections...Local elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to have an independent determined way to restore integrity to our elections and then to have a revote.
> 
> I'll go along with you on that.
Click to expand...

LOL

Our elections have integrity. It's Impeached Trump who doesn't.


----------



## BULLDOG

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still....you don't get it. You, the dems. Another country counts our votes. There has been fraud taking place via machines backed and paid for by Soros. Yet you want to laugh at Rudy's hair dye dripping down his face as he stands in very hot lights and ignore what he trying to tell you while youtube or whomever it was filming this CUT HIM OFF as soon as he talks about Hillary and FBI plots.
> 
> Again, this is not about Trump any more. Its about powerful people doing all they can to steal your votes. YOURS. Your voice. Your wants. Your opinions. Your choices. Dem, Repub, Indie, Green Party.....ALL your voices. And if this is not nipped in the bud...Trump or no Trump, it will continue to happen. What are y'all gonna do when the Repubs build a better machine to twist the votes? Or the Independents find a smart guy to fix machines to do what is being done now? Or Independents who  get a weathy donor and make even better cheating machines and it goes against YOUR choices? This isn't about Trump. This is about YOU and the rest of us regardless of party.
> 
> Will you be ok with Russia counting your vote? China?
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Rudy made those claims doesn't mean they are true. Come back when you got proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why THIS doesn't disturb you..   Need an answer here...
> 
> 
> What is smartmatic international?
> Smartmatic (also referred as Smartmatic Corp. or Smartmatic International); is a Venezuelan-owned multinational company that specializes in technology solutions aimed at governments.
> Reference: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/smartmatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds a little too fantastic to me. If our voting machines are actually controlled b foreign governments as crazy right wingers here are claiming, why did Trump allow that to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody claims that foreign countries control them.. Would be very difficult..  The damage could be done LOCALLY at the tally center or remotely from anywhere in the world.. But NO ONE I KNOW is claiming that foreigners are doing this.. The fact IS both Dems And Reps have REJECTED THOSE MACHINES due to INHERENT "features" that could be used to steal races.. And SmartMatic is the tool they would COUPLE to these "fractional weighted races" machines to select the "cheat factors".
> 
> Apparently -- EVERYONE in D.C.  WAS AWARE OF THIS and did not care.. Or BOTH parties decided that it might SOMEDAY be "useful"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently you haven't been reading the crazy accusations or listening to what Rudy had to say.  If Trump allowed crooked machines then you should be complaining to Trump, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of those machines have been in place since BEFORE Trump..  I think Pennsylvania is the only state in contention that bought them just prior to 2020.. And Trump cant TELL locals and states what machine to buy if the DOJ/FBI/Intel agencies were never TASKED TO LOOK INTO THE PROBLEM...
Click to expand...


He could tell them the ones they had were crooked. Why did he allow that to happen?


----------



## Invisibleflash

Just on the 6.30 news they said pretty much *all* of Trump's lawsuits are or will be dismissed as no merit. Can every court in the country be crooked and lying to get rid of Trump?

You can't have any faith in Trump as he is a pathological liar and con-man. And it makes no difference to me as far as voting. You either vote for the con-man or get your guns confiscated and turn America into Mehico by voting dem.

Anyway, I will keep supporting Trump and all his lies. Every day of the con-man's presidency is one more day of not having to go to war with filthy Biden and his gun czar Beto.

Maybe this whole 4 year Trump aberration was to benefit Israel? They are the biggest winners of the Trump era.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Invisibleflash said:


> Just on the 6.30 news they said pretty much *all* of Trump's lawsuits are or will be dismissed as no merit. Can every court in the country be crooked and lying to get rid of Trump?
> 
> You can't have any faith in Trump as he is a pathological liar and con-man. And it makes no difference to me as far as voting. You either vote for the con-man or get your guns confiscated and turn America into Mehico by voting dem.
> 
> Anyway, I will keep supporting Trump and all his lies. Every day of the con-man's presidency is one more day of not having to go to war with filthy Biden and his gun czar Beto.
> 
> Maybe this whole 4 year Trump aberration was to benefit Israel? They are the biggest winners of the Trump era.
> 
> View attachment 418577


oh the gullible,being taken in by the LAMESTREAM media the one lying here is you,trump has told the truth that the msm media is fake news plus had the balls to do what no president before him has done,tell the truth that wars are always started so the defense contracters can profit.grow up.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

BULLDOG said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> My God. All 50 states were defrauded. All the senate elections. House elections...Local elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to have an independent determined way to restore integrity to our elections and then to have a revote.
> 
> I'll go along with you on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then when Trump loses again you'll want a best two out of three....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have em armwrestle.....no fair using Jill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Biden already schlonged Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hunter schlonged his 14 yr old niece piece of fuck meat and taped the incest.
> 
> Lot of schlonging going on these days
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DId Trump record him and Ivanka? He certainly bragged about how hot her ass was.
Click to expand...

Is this all you can muster up? Hunter got his love for kids from dad.


----------



## DrLove

Chuz Life said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy - Sweating like a pig (dripping literally) with spittle rolling out the corners of his mouth:
> 
> _"Dems put Republican inspectors in pens and corrals!!"_
> 
> Oh my fucking GOD - Lock up Drunk Uncle - PRONTO! _"America's Mayor"_ has officially hit ROCK FUCKING BOTTOM -
> 
> NEEDS INTERVENTION!!
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike Rudy completely.
> 
> I also dislike Trump for a lot of the same personal reasons.
> 
> However, unlike you apparently are. I am not so shallow as to fixate on the person or the personality of the messenger and then ignore the substance of what they are saying.
Click to expand...


There is SUBSTANCE?


----------



## skye

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?




Thank you for that Chuz Life!

That was totally amazing and explains all the fraud done by the Left!

Everybody should watch that!


----------



## San Souci

Mac1958 said:


> I wonder how many Trumpsters have been watching this and wondering what they're not being told, what he's leaving out, what he might be misrepresenting, and what the other side of the argument is.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I'll go with zero.


How about this. The fuck-o-crats cheated. No wonder Senile Biden did not campaign. The FIX was in. Meanwhile ,the Dem Governors are closing schools again.


----------



## Ben Thomson

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?


Got to admit..Rudy actually and finally presenting proof of anything he says would qualify as 'breaking news'...(chuckle)


----------



## flacaltenn

BULLDOG said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
Click to expand...


Well I was aware of it.. So actually were state's Sec States who borked the idea of buying from Dominion. So were Klobuchar, Warren and whatshisname..  ACTUALLY when I first told you that the highest levels of the FBI/Intel had hijacked the keys to the World's Greatest Domestic Spy Machine to spy on Trump associates -- you weren't buying THAT either..  That's a load of "unfinished business" that the Swamp is just gonna cover up.. 

THEY LOVE THEM SOME POWER. Even Trump disappointed me on the day the Patriot Act was scheduled for renewal..  1st tweet in the morning was all about not SIGNING IT without Civil Liberty protections added in..  But inexplicably, BY NOON -- he renege on all that.. EVEN THO HE HAD BEEN THE BIGGEST VICTIM OF ABUSE of this system..  Know who else disappointed me?  All the spineless Repubs who were SCREAMING (and still are) to INDICT and try all those who abused power and twisted truth to run a full out Intel op against the Trump campaign --- MOST of those morons voted for fast track of the Patriot Act with no revisions..  WHY? Because BOTH parties WANT that unbridled power.. And like the ring in Lord of Rings -- all these tools are useful "when elections have consequences"...

It's not a secret..  The power is too great for them to handle. And they LIKE IT that way.. 

Orange Bastard was too busy fulfilling promises. And fighting off witchhunts, impeachment and a fully hostile media..


----------



## Cellblock2429

jillian said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about evidence, you’d know that Rudy and his fellow hacks don’t have any.
> 
> poor trump cultists
Click to expand...

/——/ You don’t know squat. You have no idea what evidence Rudy has- but you will soon enough.


----------



## Dr Grump

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I was aware of it.. So actually were state's Sec States who borked the idea of buying from Dominion. So were Klobuchar, Warren and whatshisname..  ACTUALLY when I first told you that the highest levels of the FBI/Intel had hijacked the keys to the World's Greatest Domestic Spy Machine to spy on Trump associates -- you weren't buying THAT either..  That's a load of "unfinished business" that the Swamp is just gonna cover up..
> 
> THEY LOVE THEM SOME POWER. Even Trump disappointed me on the day the Patriot Act was scheduled for renewal..  1st tweet in the morning was all about not SIGNING IT without Civil Liberty protections added in..  But inexplicably, BY NOON -- he renege on all that.. EVEN THO HE HAD BEEN THE BIGGEST VICTIM OF ABUSE of this system..  Know who else disappointed me?  All the spineless Repubs who were SCREAMING (and still are) to INDICT and try all those who abused power and twisted truth to run a full out Intel op against the Trump campaign --- MOST of those morons voted for fast track of the Patriot Act with no revisions..  WHY? Because BOTH parties WANT that unbridled power.. And like the ring in Lord of Rings -- all these tools are useful "when elections have consequences"...
> 
> It's not a secret..  The power is too great for them to handle. And they LIKE IT that way..
> 
> Orange Bastard was too busy fulfilling promises. And fighting off witchhunts, impeachment and a fully hostile media..
Click to expand...


oh boy. You've gone full whacko conspiracy theory on us. None of what you say is true ESPECIALLY that last sentence. Trump was fulfilling promises, like Ted Bundy was helping college girls with their homework.


----------



## flacaltenn

Dr Grump said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I was aware of it.. So actually were state's Sec States who borked the idea of buying from Dominion. So were Klobuchar, Warren and whatshisname..  ACTUALLY when I first told you that the highest levels of the FBI/Intel had hijacked the keys to the World's Greatest Domestic Spy Machine to spy on Trump associates -- you weren't buying THAT either..  That's a load of "unfinished business" that the Swamp is just gonna cover up..
> 
> THEY LOVE THEM SOME POWER. Even Trump disappointed me on the day the Patriot Act was scheduled for renewal..  1st tweet in the morning was all about not SIGNING IT without Civil Liberty protections added in..  But inexplicably, BY NOON -- he renege on all that.. EVEN THO HE HAD BEEN THE BIGGEST VICTIM OF ABUSE of this system..  Know who else disappointed me?  All the spineless Repubs who were SCREAMING (and still are) to INDICT and try all those who abused power and twisted truth to run a full out Intel op against the Trump campaign --- MOST of those morons voted for fast track of the Patriot Act with no revisions..  WHY? Because BOTH parties WANT that unbridled power.. And like the ring in Lord of Rings -- all these tools are useful "when elections have consequences"...
> 
> It's not a secret..  The power is too great for them to handle. And they LIKE IT that way..
> 
> Orange Bastard was too busy fulfilling promises. And fighting off witchhunts, impeachment and a fully hostile media..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh boy. You've gone full whacko conspiracy theory on us. None of what you say is true ESPECIALLY that last sentence. Trump was fulfilling promises, like Ted Bundy was helping college girls with their homework.
Click to expand...


Where specifically is the Conspiracy theory in what I just said..  Drop your tiresome TDS for a sec...


----------



## Toro

flacaltenn said:


> Where specifically is the Conspiracy theory in what I just said..  Drop your tiresome TDS for a sec...



They've done a hand recount in GA, which cross checked the scanned votes in the machines.

And they didn't find anything material.

Yet you are still pushing this bizarre voting machine is rigged conspiracy nonsense.


----------



## beagle9

BULLDOG said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
Click to expand...

You call the president a "fat orange bastard" ??? Then you got the nerve to say that someone else is nuts ??? What do you call that kind of outburst if not the fact that you could be losing it yourself ??


----------



## Dr Grump

flacaltenn said:


> Where specifically is the Conspiracy theory in what I just said..  Drop your tiresome TDS for a sec...



It'd be less work to point out what isn't a conspiracy theory. Nothing to do with Trump, this is just plain, unprovable nuts.


----------



## Dr Grump

beagle9 said:


> You call the president a "fat orange bastard" ??? Then you got the nerve to say that someone else is nuts ??? What do you call that kind of outburst if not the fact that you could be losing it yourself ??



Well, two out of three ain't bad. He is fat. And he is orange. Looks like he's not a bastard though.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Got 18 posts marked for deletion.. 3 warnings written..  Thread is not about schlonging, kids, Ivanka or hot asses... If you're NOT INTERESTED in the press conference -- find something else that interests you. *


----------



## Pete7469

Coyote said:


> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.



Probably because it wasn't as rampant, and no one gave a shit about McLame or Romney either so there's that.

This time the media didn't select the GOP candidate, in fact they obviously opposed him. A serious amount of people are foaming at the mouth pissed off and want to eat the ANTIFA worms who will come out and riot if/when Trump turns out to be the legitimate winner.

As far as fraud goes, it has long been substantiated, you just refuse to acknowledge it. There are hundreds of threads and videos posted on this forum you refuse to pay attention too, so I'm not going to waste time linking to them.


.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Chuz Life said:


> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?


Well I can think of two reasons, maybe three.

Trump is notorious for using the civil court system to browbeat and deprive his adversaries of some of their rights simply because he can afford to keep filing lawsuit after lawsuit after lawsuit and/or escalating them until his opponents simply run out of money with which to keep fighting him.
The average citizen would be barred from filing any further lawsuits after X number of them had been thrown out on the premise that they are frivolous and only filed for the purpose of harassment.  I guess these rules don't apply to Trump maybe because he's the sitting POTUS or maybe because the officials are afraid of repercussions and don't want him targeting them (I know this is not the way it's supposed to be but you know, 2020)
In addition to the above there are some situations that our legal system has acknowledged is wrong or that a violation occurred however they have and can determine that the actual harm that these violations caused are  miniscule or that they were not significant enough to change (negatively impact) the outcome that is being litigated.  I can't think of a good example right off of the top of my head, but if I do, I'll post it.
I agree that any irregularities or violations that can be shown to have occurred should be investigated in order to prevent them from occurring again in the future however attempting to keep the election results from being certified in the hope that there are enough votes that were intended to go to Trump but didn't, is not realistic nor likely, in my opinion.  I've heard that close to 2 dozen lawsuits have been filed in a variety of states by Trump's team and all but 2 have been dismissed by the courts for lack of evidence.


----------



## flacaltenn

Dr Grump said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where specifically is the Conspiracy theory in what I just said..  Drop your tiresome TDS for a sec...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be less work to point out what isn't a conspiracy theory. Nothing to do with Trump, this is just plain, unprovable nuts.
Click to expand...


No -- you made an accusation here.. Man or dog up..  What's the conspiracy I pushed here? The part about the Repubs being totally on board with the Patriot Act with NO CHANGES? Or the fact that we have no fucking idea why the Feds, States or Locals would approve a voting system that allows "fractional votes" and weighted races??  

The last time ANYTHING or ANYONE was represented by a "fraction" in America was the 3/5ths compromise for slaves in the Constitution.. Thought we all were SENSITIVE to that in America..  OH -- excuse me -- you're NOT IN AMERICA..  Why am i boring you with our problems? 

Tell me what CONSPIRACY I pushed in that post. !!!


----------



## Dr Grump

Pete7469 said:


> As far as fraud goes, it has long been substantiated, you just refuse to acknowledge it. There are hundreds of threads and videos posted on this forum you refuse to pay attention too, so I'm not going to waste time linking to them.



Putting up the same vids from the same sources yelling "fraud" doesn't mean jack. There's this thing called evidence. You need it. Trump and his boot licker pal Giuliani have none. As courts are constantly telling them.


----------



## Dr Grump

flacaltenn said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where specifically is the Conspiracy theory in what I just said..  Drop your tiresome TDS for a sec...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be less work to point out what isn't a conspiracy theory. Nothing to do with Trump, this is just plain, unprovable nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No -- you made an accusation here.. Man or dog up..  What's the conspiracy I pushed here? The part about the Repubs being totally on board with the Patriot Act with NO CHANGES? Or the fact that we have no fucking idea why the Feds, States or Locals would approve a voting system that allows "fractional votes" and weighted races??
> 
> The last time ANYTHING or ANYONE was represented by a "fraction" in America was the 3/5ths compromise for slaves in the Constitution.. Thought we all were SENSITIVE to that in America..  OH -- excuse me -- you're NOT IN AMERICA..  Why am i boring you with our problems?
> 
> Tell me what CONSPIRACY I pushed in that post. !!!
Click to expand...

These two:

_1)   ACTUALLY when I first told you that the highest levels of the FBI/Intel had hijacked the keys to the World's Greatest Domestic Spy Machine to spy on Trump associates -- you weren't buying THAT either..
2) Orange Bastard was too busy fulfilling promises. And fighting off witchhunts, impeachment and a fully hostile media.._


----------



## flacaltenn

Dr Grump said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where specifically is the Conspiracy theory in what I just said..  Drop your tiresome TDS for a sec...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be less work to point out what isn't a conspiracy theory. Nothing to do with Trump, this is just plain, unprovable nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No -- you made an accusation here.. Man or dog up..  What's the conspiracy I pushed here? The part about the Repubs being totally on board with the Patriot Act with NO CHANGES? Or the fact that we have no fucking idea why the Feds, States or Locals would approve a voting system that allows "fractional votes" and weighted races??
> 
> The last time ANYTHING or ANYONE was represented by a "fraction" in America was the 3/5ths compromise for slaves in the Constitution.. Thought we all were SENSITIVE to that in America..  OH -- excuse me -- you're NOT IN AMERICA..  Why am i boring you with our problems?
> 
> Tell me what CONSPIRACY I pushed in that post. !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These two:
> 
> _1)   ACTUALLY when I first told you that the highest levels of the FBI/Intel had hijacked the keys to the World's Greatest Domestic Spy Machine to spy on Trump associates -- you weren't buying THAT either..
> 2) Orange Bastard was too busy fulfilling promises. And fighting off witchhunts, impeachment and a fully hostile media.._
Click to expand...


Forget the 2nd one.  THat's your TDS issue.. I also BASHED Trump in the same post..

On the first -- It happened.  FBI lied to the secret FISA court to get UNSUBSTANTIATED warrants on Carter Page.. One agent purposely twisted a memo from CIA.. The warrants allowed them access to drive the "World's Greatest Domestic Spying Machine" against ANYONE in the Trump Campaign..  FBI never CHARGED Carter PAGE !!! Because everything alleged in the warrants pertinent to Russia was wrong.. Relied almost solely on the phony as shit Clinton Russian Dossier..  In FACT, Page was a TRUSTED FBI and CIA asset in his work in Russia.. And the CIA acknowleged it and everyone involved in this coup attempt at FBI KNEW IT..

Sorry you're useless partisan ass missed all that..  Pretty opinionated for being so ill informed.


----------



## Faun

Gracie said:


> The vid is all messed up.
> But...to put it simply...if it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, looks like a duck...its a damn duck.
> Whether Trump wins or not is not the issue. The issue is fraud. Why vote at all if all we vote for is changed to what we DIDN'T vote for? And if that is the case, then we are really nothing in the grand scheme of things and those in power will stay in power..regardless.
> 
> Some people just don't get it.


Yeah, you should never bother voting again.


----------



## Coyote

iceberg said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
Click to expand...

Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?


----------



## Faun

San Souci said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many Trumpsters have been watching this and wondering what they're not being told, what he's leaving out, what he might be misrepresenting, and what the other side of the argument is.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I'll go with zero.
> 
> 
> 
> How about this. The fuck-o-crats cheated. No wonder Senile Biden did not campaign. The FIX was in. Meanwhile ,the Dem Governors are closing schools again.
Click to expand...

Sucks to be you.


----------



## Coyote

Chuz Life said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. YES. As substantianiated by the unrelenting (idiotic) drive to abolish the E.C.
> 2. Yes. +"not my president" - Bing images
> 3. No. But only because Dubummer's two terms were already up and he had to hand over the keys, regardless.
Click to expand...

You can’t even give a straight answer.

1.  No.  They did not claim fraud.  The EC argument had nothing to do with claims of FRAUD.
2.  Saying not my president (which you did for Obama) is a personal expression.  I am talking about Republican officials refusing to acknowledge he is President Elect.  Can you show me where the Dems did this?
3.  Another non answer.  Have tbe Dems ever done this?  Did Obama (your childish insult duly noted) refuse to work with transition?  The answer, if you are capable of honesty, is no.


----------



## DrLove

BULLDOG said:


> Now he's claiming Maduro and Chavez are manipulating our voting machines. Rudy is even more nuts than I thought.



New photo of Trump on balcony fresh off the press!


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
Click to expand...

That's funny coming from you.


----------



## Coyote

iceberg said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
Click to expand...

Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?
Click to expand...

You get pretty demanding for someone who refuses to answer any of my questions. Why should I put a quarter in this ride again?


----------



## BULLDOG

beagle9 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call the president a "fat orange bastard" ??? Then you got the nerve to say that someone else is nuts ??? What do you call that kind of outburst if not the fact that you could be losing it yourself ??
Click to expand...


Obama and Clinton were  both called much worse. It's a little late in the game for you to start worrying about civility, don't you think?


----------



## Coyote

iceberg said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get pretty demanding for someone who refuses to answer any of my questions. Why should I put a quarter in this ride again?
Click to expand...

Your concession is noted.  As usual, discussion with you turns into a waste of time.  Good bye


----------



## flacaltenn

BULLDOG said:


> Now he's claiming Maduro and Chavez are manipulating our voting machines. Rudy is even more nuts than I thought.



Look up the origins of Smartmatic..  The S/Ware that is a third party add-on to activate the "weighted voting" feature in Dominion machines..  

I'll give ya a start here..  Y'all are looking as stupid as Russia Russia Russia if you don't actually look into the facts.  You TDS'ers have been hit by ENOUGH oncoming freight trains in the past 4 years.. 

*










						Smartmatic - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



*_*
Founding
In 1997,[4] three engineers, Antonio Mugica, Alfredo José Anzola and Roger Piñate, began collaborating in a group while working at Panagroup Corp. in Caracas, Venezuela.[5][6][7][8][9] Following the 2000 United States presidential election and its hanging chad controversy in Florida, the group proposed to dedicate a system toward electoral functions.[9][10] Smartmatic was officially incorporated on 11 April 2000 in Delaware by Alfredo José Anzola.[11][12][13] Smartmatic then established its headquarters in Boca Raton, Florida with seven employees.[7][8] After receiving funds from private investors,[7] the company then began to expand.

Ownership
Following the 2004 Venezuelan recall election, Smartmatic acquired Sequoia Voting Systems, one of the leading US companies in automated voting products[99][100] from the British company De La Rue in 2005.[90] Following this acquisition, U.S. Representative Carolyn B. Maloney requested an investigation to determine whether the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS) had followed correct processes to green-light sale of Sequoia to Smartmatic, which was described as having "possible ties to the Venezuelan government".[101] The request was made after a March 2006 following issues in Chicago and Cook County, where a percentage of the machines involved were manufactured by Sequoia, and Sequoia provided technical assistance, some by a number of Venezuelan nationals flown in for the event.[102] According to Sequoia, the tabulation problems were due to human error, as a post-election check identified only three mechanical problems in 1,000 machines checked[102] while election officials blamed poor training.[103] Other issues were suspected to be related to software errors linked to the voting system's central computer.[104]

Following the request, Smartmatic and Sequoia submitted a request to be reviewed by the CFIUS while also denying links to the Venezuelan government.[105] The company disclosed that it was owned by Antonio Mugica (78.8%), Alfredo Anzola (3.87%), Roger Pinate (8.47%), Jorge Massa Dustou (5.97%) and employees (2.89%).[106] Smartmatic subsequently sold Sequoia and later withdrew from Cook County in December 2006.[107]*_


----------



## BULLDOG

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's claiming Maduro and Chavez are manipulating our voting machines. Rudy is even more nuts than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the origins of Smartmatic..  The S/Ware that is a third party add-on to activate the "weighted voting" feature in Dominion machines..
> 
> I'll give ya a start here..  Y'all are looking as stupid as Russia Russia Russia if you don't actually look into the facts.  You TDS'ers have been hit by ENOUGH oncoming freight trains in the past 4 years..
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartmatic - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _*Founding
> In 1997,[4] three engineers, Antonio Mugica, Alfredo José Anzola and Roger Piñate, began collaborating in a group while working at Panagroup Corp. in Caracas, Venezuela.[5][6][7][8][9] Following the 2000 United States presidential election and its hanging chad controversy in Florida, the group proposed to dedicate a system toward electoral functions.[9][10] Smartmatic was officially incorporated on 11 April 2000 in Delaware by Alfredo José Anzola.[11][12][13] Smartmatic then established its headquarters in Boca Raton, Florida with seven employees.[7][8] After receiving funds from private investors,[7] the company then began to expand.
> 
> Ownership
> Following the 2004 Venezuelan recall election, Smartmatic acquired Sequoia Voting Systems, one of the leading US companies in automated voting products[99][100] from the British company De La Rue in 2005.[90] Following this acquisition, U.S. Representative Carolyn B. Maloney requested an investigation to determine whether the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS) had followed correct processes to green-light sale of Sequoia to Smartmatic, which was described as having "possible ties to the Venezuelan government".[101] The request was made after a March 2006 following issues in Chicago and Cook County, where a percentage of the machines involved were manufactured by Sequoia, and Sequoia provided technical assistance, some by a number of Venezuelan nationals flown in for the event.[102] According to Sequoia, the tabulation problems were due to human error, as a post-election check identified only three mechanical problems in 1,000 machines checked[102] while election officials blamed poor training.[103] Other issues were suspected to be related to software errors linked to the voting system's central computer.[104]
> 
> Following the request, Smartmatic and Sequoia submitted a request to be reviewed by the CFIUS while also denying links to the Venezuelan government.[105] The company disclosed that it was owned by Antonio Mugica (78.8%), Alfredo Anzola (3.87%), Roger Pinate (8.47%), Jorge Massa Dustou (5.97%) and employees (2.89%).[106] Smartmatic subsequently sold Sequoia and later withdrew from Cook County in December 2006.[107]*_
Click to expand...


No interest in crawling down some rabbit hole with you. If you have a legitimate claim, it will be exposed in court. If not, it will be enshrined in the right's unified field of conspiracies to be repeated by Alex Jones and Hannity forever, along with all your other batshit crazy claims.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

Shelzin said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many Trumpsters have been watching this and wondering what they're not being told, what he's leaving out, what he might be misrepresenting, and what the other side of the argument is.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I'll go with zero.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about "Trumpsters"...
> 
> But I'm thinking if this stuff is true...  Then we've been meddling in other countries elections.   Wouldn't you like to prove that otherwise?
> 
> *Edit*: Or are you ok with the United States doing that?   I'll happily go first and say ... No... I don't like that at all.
Click to expand...


I see the situation similar to a "privateer flagless marine vessel" in the 18th century.

Go ahead and fuck with other nations on behalf of the United States, just do it in a manner that can't be traced back to the US officially.


----------



## flacaltenn

BULLDOG said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's claiming Maduro and Chavez are manipulating our voting machines. Rudy is even more nuts than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the origins of Smartmatic..  The S/Ware that is a third party add-on to activate the "weighted voting" feature in Dominion machines..
> 
> I'll give ya a start here..  Y'all are looking as stupid as Russia Russia Russia if you don't actually look into the facts.  You TDS'ers have been hit by ENOUGH oncoming freight trains in the past 4 years..
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartmatic - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _*Founding
> In 1997,[4] three engineers, Antonio Mugica, Alfredo José Anzola and Roger Piñate, began collaborating in a group while working at Panagroup Corp. in Caracas, Venezuela.[5][6][7][8][9] Following the 2000 United States presidential election and its hanging chad controversy in Florida, the group proposed to dedicate a system toward electoral functions.[9][10] Smartmatic was officially incorporated on 11 April 2000 in Delaware by Alfredo José Anzola.[11][12][13] Smartmatic then established its headquarters in Boca Raton, Florida with seven employees.[7][8] After receiving funds from private investors,[7] the company then began to expand.
> 
> Ownership
> Following the 2004 Venezuelan recall election, Smartmatic acquired Sequoia Voting Systems, one of the leading US companies in automated voting products[99][100] from the British company De La Rue in 2005.[90] Following this acquisition, U.S. Representative Carolyn B. Maloney requested an investigation to determine whether the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS) had followed correct processes to green-light sale of Sequoia to Smartmatic, which was described as having "possible ties to the Venezuelan government".[101] The request was made after a March 2006 following issues in Chicago and Cook County, where a percentage of the machines involved were manufactured by Sequoia, and Sequoia provided technical assistance, some by a number of Venezuelan nationals flown in for the event.[102] According to Sequoia, the tabulation problems were due to human error, as a post-election check identified only three mechanical problems in 1,000 machines checked[102] while election officials blamed poor training.[103] Other issues were suspected to be related to software errors linked to the voting system's central computer.[104]
> 
> Following the request, Smartmatic and Sequoia submitted a request to be reviewed by the CFIUS while also denying links to the Venezuelan government.[105] The company disclosed that it was owned by Antonio Mugica (78.8%), Alfredo Anzola (3.87%), Roger Pinate (8.47%), Jorge Massa Dustou (5.97%) and employees (2.89%).[106] Smartmatic subsequently sold Sequoia and later withdrew from Cook County in December 2006.[107]*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No interest in crawling down some rabbit hole with you. If you have a legitimate claim, it will be exposed in court. If not, it will be enshrined in the right's unified field of conspiracies to be repeated by Alex Jones and Hannity forever, along with all your other batshit crazy claims.
Click to expand...


so lemme get this straight.  Forget Guilliani and his hair dye..  You have NO CONCERNS WHATSOEVER about voting machines that are DESIGNED to "weight elections" as a feature.  To go back to the 3/5ths of a person slave clause in the Constitution or in this case maybe 3/5ths of a vote.  

And you have NO CONCERN about a Venuzelan company offering a 3rd party S/Ware package to ACTIVATE that feature on Dominion and maybe other machines??  

What happened to assuring there's no foreign interference in elections?  Didn't happen this time, but given that flaw in the system it could NEXT time.. What happened to the Democrat concern about Dominion when Pochahontas Warren and 2 other senators wrote a letter to Dominion in 2019 about issues with ttheir equip. in the 2018 elections -- INCLUDING VOTE SHIFTING... 

Were Warren and Klobucher and the other guy CONSPIRACY NUTS BACK THEN????? 

I hate you folks.. You have no consistent principles or positions..  Just spur of moment hypocrisy..


----------



## candycorn

Chuz Life said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
Click to expand...


States are in the process of certifying their votes....  Once they are certified...the filing of whatever case you're imagining becomes moot.


----------



## candycorn

jbrownson0831 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about evidence, you’d know that Rudy and his fellow hacks don’t have any.
> 
> poor trump cultists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We aren't poor yet, Sleepy Joe hasn't taken over.
Click to expand...


He met with governors today (governors of both parties).  They are just ignoring Trump and moving on with their jobs.  

Good to see.


----------



## flacaltenn

candycorn said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> States are in the process of certifying their votes....  Once they are certified...the filing of whatever case you're imagining becomes moot.
Click to expand...


Not really.. There's still a couple weeks for most of them.. I imagine proving a case EXISTS could be done by then..  And certifications can have "stay" orders attached.  Everyone's focused on the 4 states in contention -- but other states may decide to check out the evidence and slow their certifications. 

And if enough of that happens and the Congress does not receive all the certifications by the Constitutional limit -- IT MIGHT go the remedy where the House VOTES on the next president.. 

All long shots of course -- but you can't say the "clocks' run out" until it actually has..


----------



## candycorn

Moonglow said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> My God. All 50 states were defrauded. All the senate elections. House elections...Local elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right down to the election of the dog catcher they all cheated!~
Click to expand...


Again, no blobber can point out how Trump got 70M votes when the machines were "rigged" or why the Democrats didn't sweep the Senate races.  
They are living on Fantasy Island.


----------



## Gary Lee

Mac1958 said:


> I wonder how many Trumpsters have been watching this and wondering what they're not being told, what he's leaving out, what he might be misrepresenting, and what the other side of the argument is.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I'll go with zero.


Evidently an intelligent comment is beyond your ability.


----------



## candycorn

flacaltenn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> States are in the process of certifying their votes....  Once they are certified...the filing of whatever case you're imagining becomes moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.. There's still a couple weeks for most of them.. I imagine proving a case EXISTS could be done by then..  And certifications can have "stay" orders attached.  Everyone's focused on the 4 states in contention -- but other states may decide to check out the evidence and slow their certifications.
> 
> And if enough of that happens and the Congress does not receive all the certifications by the Constitutional limit -- IT MIGHT go the remedy where the House VOTES on the next president..
> 
> All long shots of course -- but you can't say the "clocks' run out" until it actually has..
Click to expand...


Its over.  Maricopa is certifying tomorrow. Arizona will certify either by Thanksgiving or the week after.  Courts are going to be closed Thursday and Friday....  Essentially you've got 96 hours to overturn an election.  You've gotten nowhere in 3 weeks of bitching and moaning.

Time to face reality. Your blob lost.


----------



## BULLDOG

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's claiming Maduro and Chavez are manipulating our voting machines. Rudy is even more nuts than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the origins of Smartmatic..  The S/Ware that is a third party add-on to activate the "weighted voting" feature in Dominion machines..
> 
> I'll give ya a start here..  Y'all are looking as stupid as Russia Russia Russia if you don't actually look into the facts.  You TDS'ers have been hit by ENOUGH oncoming freight trains in the past 4 years..
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartmatic - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _*Founding
> In 1997,[4] three engineers, Antonio Mugica, Alfredo José Anzola and Roger Piñate, began collaborating in a group while working at Panagroup Corp. in Caracas, Venezuela.[5][6][7][8][9] Following the 2000 United States presidential election and its hanging chad controversy in Florida, the group proposed to dedicate a system toward electoral functions.[9][10] Smartmatic was officially incorporated on 11 April 2000 in Delaware by Alfredo José Anzola.[11][12][13] Smartmatic then established its headquarters in Boca Raton, Florida with seven employees.[7][8] After receiving funds from private investors,[7] the company then began to expand.
> 
> Ownership
> Following the 2004 Venezuelan recall election, Smartmatic acquired Sequoia Voting Systems, one of the leading US companies in automated voting products[99][100] from the British company De La Rue in 2005.[90] Following this acquisition, U.S. Representative Carolyn B. Maloney requested an investigation to determine whether the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS) had followed correct processes to green-light sale of Sequoia to Smartmatic, which was described as having "possible ties to the Venezuelan government".[101] The request was made after a March 2006 following issues in Chicago and Cook County, where a percentage of the machines involved were manufactured by Sequoia, and Sequoia provided technical assistance, some by a number of Venezuelan nationals flown in for the event.[102] According to Sequoia, the tabulation problems were due to human error, as a post-election check identified only three mechanical problems in 1,000 machines checked[102] while election officials blamed poor training.[103] Other issues were suspected to be related to software errors linked to the voting system's central computer.[104]
> 
> Following the request, Smartmatic and Sequoia submitted a request to be reviewed by the CFIUS while also denying links to the Venezuelan government.[105] The company disclosed that it was owned by Antonio Mugica (78.8%), Alfredo Anzola (3.87%), Roger Pinate (8.47%), Jorge Massa Dustou (5.97%) and employees (2.89%).[106] Smartmatic subsequently sold Sequoia and later withdrew from Cook County in December 2006.[107]*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No interest in crawling down some rabbit hole with you. If you have a legitimate claim, it will be exposed in court. If not, it will be enshrined in the right's unified field of conspiracies to be repeated by Alex Jones and Hannity forever, along with all your other batshit crazy claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so lemme get this straight.  Forget Guilliani and his hair dye..  You have NO CONCERNS WHATSOEVER about voting machines that are DESIGNED to "weight elections" as a feature.  To go back to the 3/5ths of a person slave clause in the Constitution or in this case maybe 3/5ths of a vote.
> 
> And you have NO CONCERN about a Venuzelan company offering a 3rd party S/Ware package to ACTIVATE that feature on Dominion and maybe other machines??
> 
> What happened to assuring there's no foreign interference in elections?  Didn't happen this time, but given that flaw in the system it could NEXT time.. What happened to the Democrat concern about Dominion when Pochahontas Warren and 2 other senators wrote a letter to Dominion in 2019 about issues with ttheir equip. in the 2018 elections -- INCLUDING VOTE SHIFTING...
> 
> Were Warren and Klobucher and the other guy CONSPIRACY NUTS BACK THEN?????
> 
> I hate you folks.. You have no consistent principles or positions..  Just spur of moment hypocrisy..
Click to expand...


I'm not sure what 3/5 of a person might have to do with the subject other than your pathetic need to misdirect in every post you make. I have no concern that your crazy claims about all that might be true, or relevant to our elections. I have been wrong before, and realize there is an extremely slight chance I could be wrong this time, but I highly doubt it.  If there is any reason a sane person should pay a bit of attention to such drivel, it will be come to light in the courts.  Too many batshit crazy claims have rendered you less credible that that boy who kept yelling WOLF!!


----------



## Thoth001

*Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening – the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world*


Some of the bombshell highlights from this conference include:

Sidney Powell confirming that Dominion servers in Germany were, indeed, confiscated.
Rudy Giuliani saying that 682,770 mail-in ballots have been identified which have to be thrown out because they are uncertifiable.
Sidney Powell declaring, “We are going to reclaim the United States of America!”
Sidney Powell declaring that, “an algorithm was plugged in to steal votes from President Trump during the election” – which is exactly what the alternative media has been warning about for over a decade. (Elections have been rigged for at least the last twenty years, and probably longer…)
Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening – the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world – NaturalNews.com                                                                              
*The bottom line*
The bottom line in all this? The _entire_ system is totally corrupted with treasonous enemies who probably deserve to be arrested, indicted and executed if found guilty.
This includes:

Big Tech which is censoring all information about vote fraud.
Fake news media which continues to gaslight America and cover up the crimes of Joe Biden.
High-level Democrat operatives like Obama, Clinton, Biden, etc., who are directly responsible for countless acts of treason, money laundering, fraud and sedition.
Deep state players like Barr, Durham, Comey, Brennan and others who have been working _against_ the interests of the United States of America, selling out the nation to foreign interests like China.
The FBI which is a domestic terrorism organization that _commits_ crimes against America rather than stopping them.
Corrupt local ballot officials who are deliberately and brazenly rigging votes for Joe Biden, right in broad daylight.
Corrupt judges and deep state judicial scumbags (like Sullivan, the judge who is persecuting Flynn) who should probably be arrested and tried for treason.
Inside this multi-layered system of near-wholesale corruption and treason, there now exist patriots in critical positions of power, such as Trump himself, Miller at the DoD, some patriots at the NSA and key assets in Space Force and the United States Air Force. Together, these patriots have at their command the entire special forces operations assets, military satellites, advanced cyber systems, and of course the Constitution itself, which grants the President of the United States extraordinary power during times of war or national emergency.









						Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening - the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world
					

We have a major intelligence update regarding the election theft and treason by the deep state and Democrats.  First, Trump's legal team -- consisting of Rudy Giuliani, Joe Digenova, Sidney Powell and others -- held a very hard-hitting press conference today in which they laid out Trump'




					www.naturalnews.com


----------



## Quasar44

Chuz Life said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> My God. All 50 states were defrauded. All the senate elections. House elections...Local elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to have an independent determined way to restore integrity to our elections and then to have a revote.
> 
> I'll go along with you on that.
Click to expand...

It’s impossible to fully gather all evidence by Dec 7th


----------



## Quasar44

Thoth001 said:


> *Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening – the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world*
> 
> 
> Some of the bombshell highlights from this conference include:
> 
> Sidney Powell confirming that Dominion servers in Germany were, indeed, confiscated.
> Rudy Giuliani saying that 682,770 mail-in ballots have been identified which have to be thrown out because they are uncertifiable.
> Sidney Powell declaring, “We are going to reclaim the United States of America!”
> Sidney Powell declaring that, “an algorithm was plugged in to steal votes from President Trump during the election” – which is exactly what the alternative media has been warning about for over a decade. (Elections have been rigged for at least the last twenty years, and probably longer…)
> Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening – the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world – NaturalNews.com
> *The bottom line*
> The bottom line in all this? The _entire_ system is totally corrupted with treasonous enemies who probably deserve to be arrested, indicted and executed if found guilty.
> This includes:
> 
> Big Tech which is censoring all information about vote fraud.
> Fake news media which continues to gaslight America and cover up the crimes of Joe Biden.
> High-level Democrat operatives like Obama, Clinton, Biden, etc., who are directly responsible for countless acts of treason, money laundering, fraud and sedition.
> Deep state players like Barr, Durham, Comey, Brennan and others who have been working _against_ the interests of the United States of America, selling out the nation to foreign interests like China.
> The FBI which is a domestic terrorism organization that _commits_ crimes against America rather than stopping them.
> Corrupt local ballot officials who are deliberately and brazenly rigging votes for Joe Biden, right in broad daylight.
> Corrupt judges and deep state judicial scumbags (like Sullivan, the judge who is persecuting Flynn) who should probably be arrested and tried for treason.
> Inside this multi-layered system of near-wholesale corruption and treason, there now exist patriots in critical positions of power, such as Trump himself, Miller at the DoD, some patriots at the NSA and key assets in Space Force and the United States Air Force. Together, these patriots have at their command the entire special forces operations assets, military satellites, advanced cyber systems, and of course the Constitution itself, which grants the President of the United States extraordinary power during times of war or national emergency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening - the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world
> 
> 
> We have a major intelligence update regarding the election theft and treason by the deep state and Democrats.  First, Trump's legal team -- consisting of Rudy Giuliani, Joe Digenova, Sidney Powell and others -- held a very hard-hitting press conference today in which they laid out Trump'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.naturalnews.com


These treasonous vermin should all be arrested and executed


----------



## Quasar44

Nothing will happen because USA is a Banana bread republic


----------



## Mindful

candycorn said:


> Your blob lost.



That kind of rhetoric says it all.


----------



## Thoth001

Quasar44 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening – the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world*
> 
> 
> Some of the bombshell highlights from this conference include:
> 
> Sidney Powell confirming that Dominion servers in Germany were, indeed, confiscated.
> Rudy Giuliani saying that 682,770 mail-in ballots have been identified which have to be thrown out because they are uncertifiable.
> Sidney Powell declaring, “We are going to reclaim the United States of America!”
> Sidney Powell declaring that, “an algorithm was plugged in to steal votes from President Trump during the election” – which is exactly what the alternative media has been warning about for over a decade. (Elections have been rigged for at least the last twenty years, and probably longer…)
> Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening – the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world – NaturalNews.com
> *The bottom line*
> The bottom line in all this? The _entire_ system is totally corrupted with treasonous enemies who probably deserve to be arrested, indicted and executed if found guilty.
> This includes:
> 
> Big Tech which is censoring all information about vote fraud.
> Fake news media which continues to gaslight America and cover up the crimes of Joe Biden.
> High-level Democrat operatives like Obama, Clinton, Biden, etc., who are directly responsible for countless acts of treason, money laundering, fraud and sedition.
> Deep state players like Barr, Durham, Comey, Brennan and others who have been working _against_ the interests of the United States of America, selling out the nation to foreign interests like China.
> The FBI which is a domestic terrorism organization that _commits_ crimes against America rather than stopping them.
> Corrupt local ballot officials who are deliberately and brazenly rigging votes for Joe Biden, right in broad daylight.
> Corrupt judges and deep state judicial scumbags (like Sullivan, the judge who is persecuting Flynn) who should probably be arrested and tried for treason.
> Inside this multi-layered system of near-wholesale corruption and treason, there now exist patriots in critical positions of power, such as Trump himself, Miller at the DoD, some patriots at the NSA and key assets in Space Force and the United States Air Force. Together, these patriots have at their command the entire special forces operations assets, military satellites, advanced cyber systems, and of course the Constitution itself, which grants the President of the United States extraordinary power during times of war or national emergency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening - the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world
> 
> 
> We have a major intelligence update regarding the election theft and treason by the deep state and Democrats.  First, Trump's legal team -- consisting of Rudy Giuliani, Joe Digenova, Sidney Powell and others -- held a very hard-hitting press conference today in which they laid out Trump'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.naturalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These treasonous vermin should all be arrested and executed
Click to expand...


The result of Treason is punishable by death. I say send them to Guantanamo and let them suffer. Death would be to easy.


----------



## Mac1958

San Souci said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many Trumpsters have been watching this and wondering what they're not being told, what he's leaving out, what he might be misrepresenting, and what the other side of the argument is.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I'll go with zero.
> 
> 
> 
> How about this. The fuck-o-crats cheated. No wonder Senile Biden did not campaign. The FIX was in. Meanwhile ,the Dem Governors are closing schools again.
Click to expand...

Prove it.

Not much luck so far, huh?

You've been conned.  By a buffoon.  Well, TWO buffoons, if you count Rudy.


----------



## Mac1958

Gary Lee said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many Trumpsters have been watching this and wondering what they're not being told, what he's leaving out, what he might be misrepresenting, and what the other side of the argument is.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I'll go with zero.
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently an intelligent comment is beyond your ability.
Click to expand...


----------



## BlueGin

dblack said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Rudy is nuts, isn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day, circa 9/11 and before, he seemed to have something to offer. Now he's just "whacky uncle Rudy".
Click to expand...

Americans like bozo’s. Look how many of them backed a dementia laden, child sniffing pedophile.


----------



## BULLDOG

Thoth001 said:


> *Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening – the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world*
> 
> 
> Some of the bombshell highlights from this conference include:
> 
> Sidney Powell confirming that Dominion servers in Germany were, indeed, confiscated.
> Rudy Giuliani saying that 682,770 mail-in ballots have been identified which have to be thrown out because they are uncertifiable.
> Sidney Powell declaring, “We are going to reclaim the United States of America!”
> Sidney Powell declaring that, “an algorithm was plugged in to steal votes from President Trump during the election” – which is exactly what the alternative media has been warning about for over a decade. (Elections have been rigged for at least the last twenty years, and probably longer…)
> Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening – the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world – NaturalNews.com
> *The bottom line*
> The bottom line in all this? The _entire_ system is totally corrupted with treasonous enemies who probably deserve to be arrested, indicted and executed if found guilty.
> This includes:
> 
> Big Tech which is censoring all information about vote fraud.
> Fake news media which continues to gaslight America and cover up the crimes of Joe Biden.
> High-level Democrat operatives like Obama, Clinton, Biden, etc., who are directly responsible for countless acts of treason, money laundering, fraud and sedition.
> Deep state players like Barr, Durham, Comey, Brennan and others who have been working _against_ the interests of the United States of America, selling out the nation to foreign interests like China.
> The FBI which is a domestic terrorism organization that _commits_ crimes against America rather than stopping them.
> Corrupt local ballot officials who are deliberately and brazenly rigging votes for Joe Biden, right in broad daylight.
> Corrupt judges and deep state judicial scumbags (like Sullivan, the judge who is persecuting Flynn) who should probably be arrested and tried for treason.
> Inside this multi-layered system of near-wholesale corruption and treason, there now exist patriots in critical positions of power, such as Trump himself, Miller at the DoD, some patriots at the NSA and key assets in Space Force and the United States Air Force. Together, these patriots have at their command the entire special forces operations assets, military satellites, advanced cyber systems, and of course the Constitution itself, which grants the President of the United States extraordinary power during times of war or national emergency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening - the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world
> 
> 
> We have a major intelligence update regarding the election theft and treason by the deep state and Democrats.  First, Trump's legal team -- consisting of Rudy Giuliani, Joe Digenova, Sidney Powell and others -- held a very hard-hitting press conference today in which they laid out Trump'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.naturalnews.com



You've been watching too many movies.


----------



## Thoth001

BULLDOG said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening – the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world*
> 
> 
> Some of the bombshell highlights from this conference include:
> 
> Sidney Powell confirming that Dominion servers in Germany were, indeed, confiscated.
> Rudy Giuliani saying that 682,770 mail-in ballots have been identified which have to be thrown out because they are uncertifiable.
> Sidney Powell declaring, “We are going to reclaim the United States of America!”
> Sidney Powell declaring that, “an algorithm was plugged in to steal votes from President Trump during the election” – which is exactly what the alternative media has been warning about for over a decade. (Elections have been rigged for at least the last twenty years, and probably longer…)
> Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening – the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world – NaturalNews.com
> *The bottom line*
> The bottom line in all this? The _entire_ system is totally corrupted with treasonous enemies who probably deserve to be arrested, indicted and executed if found guilty.
> This includes:
> 
> Big Tech which is censoring all information about vote fraud.
> Fake news media which continues to gaslight America and cover up the crimes of Joe Biden.
> High-level Democrat operatives like Obama, Clinton, Biden, etc., who are directly responsible for countless acts of treason, money laundering, fraud and sedition.
> Deep state players like Barr, Durham, Comey, Brennan and others who have been working _against_ the interests of the United States of America, selling out the nation to foreign interests like China.
> The FBI which is a domestic terrorism organization that _commits_ crimes against America rather than stopping them.
> Corrupt local ballot officials who are deliberately and brazenly rigging votes for Joe Biden, right in broad daylight.
> Corrupt judges and deep state judicial scumbags (like Sullivan, the judge who is persecuting Flynn) who should probably be arrested and tried for treason.
> Inside this multi-layered system of near-wholesale corruption and treason, there now exist patriots in critical positions of power, such as Trump himself, Miller at the DoD, some patriots at the NSA and key assets in Space Force and the United States Air Force. Together, these patriots have at their command the entire special forces operations assets, military satellites, advanced cyber systems, and of course the Constitution itself, which grants the President of the United States extraordinary power during times of war or national emergency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening - the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world
> 
> 
> We have a major intelligence update regarding the election theft and treason by the deep state and Democrats.  First, Trump's legal team -- consisting of Rudy Giuliani, Joe Digenova, Sidney Powell and others -- held a very hard-hitting press conference today in which they laid out Trump'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.naturalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been watching too many movies.
Click to expand...


Actually it is called research and reading. I haven't watched a movie in months. Movies are kind of boring for me. Just sit there like a blob and do nothing. And, you seen one, you seen them all...


----------



## Thoth001

BlueGin said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Rudy is nuts, isn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day, circa 9/11 and before, he seemed to have something to offer. Now he's just "whacky uncle Rudy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans like bozo’s. Look how many of them backed a dementia laden, child sniffing pedophile.
Click to expand...


That is what the mainstream media does to people. Pure Cognitive Dissonance.


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get pretty demanding for someone who refuses to answer any of my questions. Why should I put a quarter in this ride again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is noted.  As usual, discussion with you turns into a waste of time.  Good bye
Click to expand...

sigh - as usual, you miss the point i am making.

i give you the EXACT type of answer you give others, but you hate it done to you. yet somehow, an activity you hate done to you is OK to do to others.

i've asked you questions before with the sincere goal of trying to come to an understanding. you just get pissed off and pull this shit.

you do NOT want to discuss things, you want people to go "gosh, you are so humane and correct" and when it doesn't happen, you demonize those who don't follow your mindset.

you are pretty much a perfect example of why so few are getting along anymore.


----------



## Faun

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's claiming Maduro and Chavez are manipulating our voting machines. Rudy is even more nuts than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the origins of Smartmatic..  The S/Ware that is a third party add-on to activate the "weighted voting" feature in Dominion machines..
> 
> I'll give ya a start here..  Y'all are looking as stupid as Russia Russia Russia if you don't actually look into the facts.  You TDS'ers have been hit by ENOUGH oncoming freight trains in the past 4 years..
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartmatic - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_*
> Founding
> In 1997,[4] three engineers, Antonio Mugica, Alfredo José Anzola and Roger Piñate, began collaborating in a group while working at Panagroup Corp. in Caracas, Venezuela.[5][6][7][8][9] Following the 2000 United States presidential election and its hanging chad controversy in Florida, the group proposed to dedicate a system toward electoral functions.[9][10] Smartmatic was officially incorporated on 11 April 2000 in Delaware by Alfredo José Anzola.[11][12][13] Smartmatic then established its headquarters in Boca Raton, Florida with seven employees.[7][8] After receiving funds from private investors,[7] the company then began to expand.
> 
> Ownership
> Following the 2004 Venezuelan recall election, Smartmatic acquired Sequoia Voting Systems, one of the leading US companies in automated voting products[99][100] from the British company De La Rue in 2005.[90] Following this acquisition, U.S. Representative Carolyn B. Maloney requested an investigation to determine whether the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS) had followed correct processes to green-light sale of Sequoia to Smartmatic, which was described as having "possible ties to the Venezuelan government".[101] The request was made after a March 2006 following issues in Chicago and Cook County, where a percentage of the machines involved were manufactured by Sequoia, and Sequoia provided technical assistance, some by a number of Venezuelan nationals flown in for the event.[102] According to Sequoia, the tabulation problems were due to human error, as a post-election check identified only three mechanical problems in 1,000 machines checked[102] while election officials blamed poor training.[103] Other issues were suspected to be related to software errors linked to the voting system's central computer.[104]
> 
> Following the request, Smartmatic and Sequoia submitted a request to be reviewed by the CFIUS while also denying links to the Venezuelan government.[105] The company disclosed that it was owned by Antonio Mugica (78.8%), Alfredo Anzola (3.87%), Roger Pinate (8.47%), Jorge Massa Dustou (5.97%) and employees (2.89%).[106] Smartmatic subsequently sold Sequoia and later withdrew from Cook County in December 2006.[107]*_
Click to expand...

As ridiculous as it is using Wikipedia as a source for reference,  your own Wikipedia link bitchslaps you...

_2020 elections

Smartmatic was the subject of a hoax in the aftermath of the 2020 United States presidential election, notably promoted by the personal attorney to President Donald Trump, Rudy Giuliani, who falsely asserted the company was founded by the former socialist Venezuelan leader Hugo Chávez and that it owned and provided software to a company that is actually a competitor, Dominion Voting Systems. Giuliani baselessly asserted Dominion is a "radical-left" company with connections to antifa that sent American voting data to foreign Smartmatic locations.[124] Others falsely asserted that Smartmatic was owned by George Soros[125] and that the company owned Dominion Voting Systems, another company that was the subject of misinformation during the election period.[126] Smartmatic voting machines were not used in any of the battleground states that determined Joe Biden's election victory.[127][128]_​


----------



## Faun

BULLDOG said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's claiming Maduro and Chavez are manipulating our voting machines. Rudy is even more nuts than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the origins of Smartmatic..  The S/Ware that is a third party add-on to activate the "weighted voting" feature in Dominion machines..
> 
> I'll give ya a start here..  Y'all are looking as stupid as Russia Russia Russia if you don't actually look into the facts.  You TDS'ers have been hit by ENOUGH oncoming freight trains in the past 4 years..
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartmatic - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _*Founding
> In 1997,[4] three engineers, Antonio Mugica, Alfredo José Anzola and Roger Piñate, began collaborating in a group while working at Panagroup Corp. in Caracas, Venezuela.[5][6][7][8][9] Following the 2000 United States presidential election and its hanging chad controversy in Florida, the group proposed to dedicate a system toward electoral functions.[9][10] Smartmatic was officially incorporated on 11 April 2000 in Delaware by Alfredo José Anzola.[11][12][13] Smartmatic then established its headquarters in Boca Raton, Florida with seven employees.[7][8] After receiving funds from private investors,[7] the company then began to expand.
> 
> Ownership
> Following the 2004 Venezuelan recall election, Smartmatic acquired Sequoia Voting Systems, one of the leading US companies in automated voting products[99][100] from the British company De La Rue in 2005.[90] Following this acquisition, U.S. Representative Carolyn B. Maloney requested an investigation to determine whether the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS) had followed correct processes to green-light sale of Sequoia to Smartmatic, which was described as having "possible ties to the Venezuelan government".[101] The request was made after a March 2006 following issues in Chicago and Cook County, where a percentage of the machines involved were manufactured by Sequoia, and Sequoia provided technical assistance, some by a number of Venezuelan nationals flown in for the event.[102] According to Sequoia, the tabulation problems were due to human error, as a post-election check identified only three mechanical problems in 1,000 machines checked[102] while election officials blamed poor training.[103] Other issues were suspected to be related to software errors linked to the voting system's central computer.[104]
> 
> Following the request, Smartmatic and Sequoia submitted a request to be reviewed by the CFIUS while also denying links to the Venezuelan government.[105] The company disclosed that it was owned by Antonio Mugica (78.8%), Alfredo Anzola (3.87%), Roger Pinate (8.47%), Jorge Massa Dustou (5.97%) and employees (2.89%).[106] Smartmatic subsequently sold Sequoia and later withdrew from Cook County in December 2006.[107]*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No interest in crawling down some rabbit hole with you. If you have a legitimate claim, it will be exposed in court. If not, it will be enshrined in the right's unified field of conspiracies to be repeated by Alex Jones and Hannity forever, along with all your other batshit crazy claims.
Click to expand...

Come on now, you're being unfair. Who needs court when we have Wikipedia?


----------



## Faun

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's claiming Maduro and Chavez are manipulating our voting machines. Rudy is even more nuts than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the origins of Smartmatic..  The S/Ware that is a third party add-on to activate the "weighted voting" feature in Dominion machines..
> 
> I'll give ya a start here..  Y'all are looking as stupid as Russia Russia Russia if you don't actually look into the facts.  You TDS'ers have been hit by ENOUGH oncoming freight trains in the past 4 years..
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartmatic - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _*Founding
> In 1997,[4] three engineers, Antonio Mugica, Alfredo José Anzola and Roger Piñate, began collaborating in a group while working at Panagroup Corp. in Caracas, Venezuela.[5][6][7][8][9] Following the 2000 United States presidential election and its hanging chad controversy in Florida, the group proposed to dedicate a system toward electoral functions.[9][10] Smartmatic was officially incorporated on 11 April 2000 in Delaware by Alfredo José Anzola.[11][12][13] Smartmatic then established its headquarters in Boca Raton, Florida with seven employees.[7][8] After receiving funds from private investors,[7] the company then began to expand.
> 
> Ownership
> Following the 2004 Venezuelan recall election, Smartmatic acquired Sequoia Voting Systems, one of the leading US companies in automated voting products[99][100] from the British company De La Rue in 2005.[90] Following this acquisition, U.S. Representative Carolyn B. Maloney requested an investigation to determine whether the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS) had followed correct processes to green-light sale of Sequoia to Smartmatic, which was described as having "possible ties to the Venezuelan government".[101] The request was made after a March 2006 following issues in Chicago and Cook County, where a percentage of the machines involved were manufactured by Sequoia, and Sequoia provided technical assistance, some by a number of Venezuelan nationals flown in for the event.[102] According to Sequoia, the tabulation problems were due to human error, as a post-election check identified only three mechanical problems in 1,000 machines checked[102] while election officials blamed poor training.[103] Other issues were suspected to be related to software errors linked to the voting system's central computer.[104]
> 
> Following the request, Smartmatic and Sequoia submitted a request to be reviewed by the CFIUS while also denying links to the Venezuelan government.[105] The company disclosed that it was owned by Antonio Mugica (78.8%), Alfredo Anzola (3.87%), Roger Pinate (8.47%), Jorge Massa Dustou (5.97%) and employees (2.89%).[106] Smartmatic subsequently sold Sequoia and later withdrew from Cook County in December 2006.[107]*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No interest in crawling down some rabbit hole with you. If you have a legitimate claim, it will be exposed in court. If not, it will be enshrined in the right's unified field of conspiracies to be repeated by Alex Jones and Hannity forever, along with all your other batshit crazy claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so lemme get this straight.  Forget Guilliani and his hair dye..  You have NO CONCERNS WHATSOEVER about voting machines that are DESIGNED to "weight elections" as a feature.  To go back to the 3/5ths of a person slave clause in the Constitution or in this case maybe 3/5ths of a vote.
> 
> And you have NO CONCERN about a Venuzelan company offering a 3rd party S/Ware package to ACTIVATE that feature on Dominion and maybe other machines??
> 
> What happened to assuring there's no foreign interference in elections?  Didn't happen this time, but given that flaw in the system it could NEXT time.. What happened to the Democrat concern about Dominion when Pochahontas Warren and 2 other senators wrote a letter to Dominion in 2019 about issues with ttheir equip. in the 2018 elections -- INCLUDING VOTE SHIFTING...
> 
> Were Warren and Klobucher and the other guy CONSPIRACY NUTS BACK THEN?????
> 
> I hate you folks.. You have no consistent principles or positions..  Just spur of moment hypocrisy..
Click to expand...

You're fucked in the head, con. Dominion has nothing to do with Smartmatic. Nothing from Smartmatic was used in any of the battleground states.

Trump lost.

Deal with it.


----------



## Faun

flacaltenn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> States are in the process of certifying their votes....  Once they are certified...the filing of whatever case you're imagining becomes moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.. There's still a couple weeks for most of them.. I imagine proving a case EXISTS could be done by then..  And certifications can have "stay" orders attached.  Everyone's focused on the 4 states in contention -- but other states may decide to check out the evidence and slow their certifications.
> 
> And if enough of that happens and the Congress does not receive all the certifications by the Constitutional limit -- IT MIGHT go the remedy where the House VOTES on the next president..
> 
> All long shots of course -- but you can't say the "clocks' run out" until it actually has..
Click to expand...

So you want Trump to be declared the winner because he lost the election? Is that right?


----------



## Coyote

Quasar44 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> My God. All 50 states were defrauded. All the senate elections. House elections...Local elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to have an independent determined way to restore integrity to our elections and then to have a revote.
> 
> I'll go along with you on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s impossible to fully gather all evidence by Dec 7th
Click to expand...


Impossible to gather because there is none...just a lot of unsubstantiated claims and allegations.  As usual.

Their Qanon masters are pissed too.








						QAnon Believers React With Anger as Tucker Carlson Criticizes Trump Lawyer
					

The Trump campaign has so far had little success with lawsuits aimed at challenging election results.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Coyote

BlueGin said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Rudy is nuts, isn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day, circa 9/11 and before, he seemed to have something to offer. Now he's just "whacky uncle Rudy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans like bozo’s. Look how many of them backed a dementia laden, child sniffing pedophile.
Click to expand...


Trump lost.  Clearly not enough of them backed him.


----------



## candycorn

iceberg said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get pretty demanding for someone who refuses to answer any of my questions. Why should I put a quarter in this ride again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is noted.  As usual, discussion with you turns into a waste of time.  Good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh - as usual, you miss the point i am making.
> 
> i give you the EXACT type of answer you give others, but you hate it done to you. yet somehow, an activity you hate done to you is OK to do to others.
> You d
> 
> i've asked you questions before with the sincere goal of trying to come to an understanding. you just get pissed off and pull this shit.
> 
> you do NOT want to discuss things, you want people to go "gosh, you are so humane and correct" and when it doesn't happen, you demonize those who don't follow your mindset.
> 
> you are pretty much a perfect example of why so few are getting along anymore.
Click to expand...

You do realize that the US Senate confirmed the blob's 2016 campaign was coordinating with Russian intel, right?


----------



## Faun

BlueGin said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Rudy is nuts, isn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day, circa 9/11 and before, he seemed to have something to offer. Now he's just "whacky uncle Rudy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans like bozo’s. Look how many of them backed a dementia laden, child sniffing pedophile.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I can't believe he got nearly 74 million votes.


----------



## Faun

Thoth001 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening – the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world*
> 
> 
> Some of the bombshell highlights from this conference include:
> 
> Sidney Powell confirming that Dominion servers in Germany were, indeed, confiscated.
> Rudy Giuliani saying that 682,770 mail-in ballots have been identified which have to be thrown out because they are uncertifiable.
> Sidney Powell declaring, “We are going to reclaim the United States of America!”
> Sidney Powell declaring that, “an algorithm was plugged in to steal votes from President Trump during the election” – which is exactly what the alternative media has been warning about for over a decade. (Elections have been rigged for at least the last twenty years, and probably longer…)
> Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening – the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world – NaturalNews.com
> *The bottom line*
> The bottom line in all this? The _entire_ system is totally corrupted with treasonous enemies who probably deserve to be arrested, indicted and executed if found guilty.
> This includes:
> 
> Big Tech which is censoring all information about vote fraud.
> Fake news media which continues to gaslight America and cover up the crimes of Joe Biden.
> High-level Democrat operatives like Obama, Clinton, Biden, etc., who are directly responsible for countless acts of treason, money laundering, fraud and sedition.
> Deep state players like Barr, Durham, Comey, Brennan and others who have been working _against_ the interests of the United States of America, selling out the nation to foreign interests like China.
> The FBI which is a domestic terrorism organization that _commits_ crimes against America rather than stopping them.
> Corrupt local ballot officials who are deliberately and brazenly rigging votes for Joe Biden, right in broad daylight.
> Corrupt judges and deep state judicial scumbags (like Sullivan, the judge who is persecuting Flynn) who should probably be arrested and tried for treason.
> Inside this multi-layered system of near-wholesale corruption and treason, there now exist patriots in critical positions of power, such as Trump himself, Miller at the DoD, some patriots at the NSA and key assets in Space Force and the United States Air Force. Together, these patriots have at their command the entire special forces operations assets, military satellites, advanced cyber systems, and of course the Constitution itself, which grants the President of the United States extraordinary power during times of war or national emergency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening - the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world
> 
> 
> We have a major intelligence update regarding the election theft and treason by the deep state and Democrats.  First, Trump's legal team -- consisting of Rudy Giuliani, Joe Digenova, Sidney Powell and others -- held a very hard-hitting press conference today in which they laid out Trump'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.naturalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is called research and reading. I haven't watched a movie in months. Movies are kind of boring for me. Just sit there like a blob and do nothing. And, you seen one, you seen them all...
Click to expand...

LOL 

Naturalnews is not research.


----------



## BULLDOG

iceberg said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get pretty demanding for someone who refuses to answer any of my questions. Why should I put a quarter in this ride again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is noted.  As usual, discussion with you turns into a waste of time.  Good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh - as usual, you miss the point i am making.
> 
> i give you the EXACT type of answer you give others, but you hate it done to you. yet somehow, an activity you hate done to you is OK to do to others.
> 
> i've asked you questions before with the sincere goal of trying to come to an understanding. you just get pissed off and pull this shit.
> 
> you do NOT want to discuss things, you want people to go "gosh, you are so humane and correct" and when it doesn't happen, you demonize those who don't follow your mindset.
> 
> you are pretty much a perfect example of why so few are getting along anymore.
Click to expand...


Answer the question dumb ass.


----------



## dblack

Faun said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Rudy is nuts, isn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day, circa 9/11 and before, he seemed to have something to offer. Now he's just "whacky uncle Rudy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans like bozo’s. Look how many of them backed a dementia laden, child sniffing pedophile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I can't believe he got nearly 74 million votes.
Click to expand...

You need to believe it. All Dems need to give some thought to the fact that they went up against Donald Trump and almost lost. Nearly half the country chose an unhinged douchebag over what Democrats were offering.


----------



## Coyote

BULLDOG said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get pretty demanding for someone who refuses to answer any of my questions. Why should I put a quarter in this ride again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is noted.  As usual, discussion with you turns into a waste of time.  Good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh - as usual, you miss the point i am making.
> 
> i give you the EXACT type of answer you give others, but you hate it done to you. yet somehow, an activity you hate done to you is OK to do to others.
> 
> i've asked you questions before with the sincere goal of trying to come to an understanding. you just get pissed off and pull this shit.
> 
> you do NOT want to discuss things, you want people to go "gosh, you are so humane and correct" and when it doesn't happen, you demonize those who don't follow your mindset.
> 
> you are pretty much a perfect example of why so few are getting along anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question dumb ass.
Click to expand...


He won't.  He always resorts to this crap when confronted with questions he'd rather avoid.  It becomes an exercise in futility and I should know better then to engage in the first place. 

Pretty basic, direct questions on the transition, don't you think?  Nothing to do with me being "humane" blah blah blah.

Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
Did they say Trump was not president elect?
Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?

How hard is that?


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get pretty demanding for someone who refuses to answer any of my questions. Why should I put a quarter in this ride again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is noted.  As usual, discussion with you turns into a waste of time.  Good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh - as usual, you miss the point i am making.
> 
> i give you the EXACT type of answer you give others, but you hate it done to you. yet somehow, an activity you hate done to you is OK to do to others.
> 
> i've asked you questions before with the sincere goal of trying to come to an understanding. you just get pissed off and pull this shit.
> 
> you do NOT want to discuss things, you want people to go "gosh, you are so humane and correct" and when it doesn't happen, you demonize those who don't follow your mindset.
> 
> you are pretty much a perfect example of why so few are getting along anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He won't.  He always resorts to this crap when confronted with questions he'd rather avoid.  It becomes an exercise in futility and I should know better then to engage in the first place.
> 
> Pretty basic, direct questions on the transition, don't you think?  Nothing to do with me being "humane" blah blah blah.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> How hard is that?
Click to expand...

how hard is it to answer what you expect from "make Mexico pay for the wall"? and is ONLY a direct check the ONLY basis of them doing it a criteria for success? 

I like to define the discussion. 
You like to whine.


----------



## BULLDOG

Coyote said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get pretty demanding for someone who refuses to answer any of my questions. Why should I put a quarter in this ride again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is noted.  As usual, discussion with you turns into a waste of time.  Good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh - as usual, you miss the point i am making.
> 
> i give you the EXACT type of answer you give others, but you hate it done to you. yet somehow, an activity you hate done to you is OK to do to others.
> 
> i've asked you questions before with the sincere goal of trying to come to an understanding. you just get pissed off and pull this shit.
> 
> you do NOT want to discuss things, you want people to go "gosh, you are so humane and correct" and when it doesn't happen, you demonize those who don't follow your mindset.
> 
> you are pretty much a perfect example of why so few are getting along anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He won't.  He always resorts to this crap when confronted with questions he'd rather avoid.  It becomes an exercise in futility and I should know better then to engage in the first place.
> 
> Pretty basic, direct questions on the transition, don't you think?  Nothing to do with me being "humane" blah blah blah.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> How hard is that?
Click to expand...


Extremely hard for him if he were to answer honestly


----------



## iceberg

BULLDOG said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get pretty demanding for someone who refuses to answer any of my questions. Why should I put a quarter in this ride again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is noted.  As usual, discussion with you turns into a waste of time.  Good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh - as usual, you miss the point i am making.
> 
> i give you the EXACT type of answer you give others, but you hate it done to you. yet somehow, an activity you hate done to you is OK to do to others.
> 
> i've asked you questions before with the sincere goal of trying to come to an understanding. you just get pissed off and pull this shit.
> 
> you do NOT want to discuss things, you want people to go "gosh, you are so humane and correct" and when it doesn't happen, you demonize those who don't follow your mindset.
> 
> you are pretty much a perfect example of why so few are getting along anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He won't.  He always resorts to this crap when confronted with questions he'd rather avoid.  It becomes an exercise in futility and I should know better then to engage in the first place.
> 
> Pretty basic, direct questions on the transition, don't you think?  Nothing to do with me being "humane" blah blah blah.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> How hard is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Extremely hard for him if he were to answer honestly
Click to expand...

Honestly to you 2 is I agree with your viewpoint.


----------



## Peace

Coyote said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get pretty demanding for someone who refuses to answer any of my questions. Why should I put a quarter in this ride again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is noted.  As usual, discussion with you turns into a waste of time.  Good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh - as usual, you miss the point i am making.
> 
> i give you the EXACT type of answer you give others, but you hate it done to you. yet somehow, an activity you hate done to you is OK to do to others.
> 
> i've asked you questions before with the sincere goal of trying to come to an understanding. you just get pissed off and pull this shit.
> 
> you do NOT want to discuss things, you want people to go "gosh, you are so humane and correct" and when it doesn't happen, you demonize those who don't follow your mindset.
> 
> you are pretty much a perfect example of why so few are getting along anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He won't.  He always resorts to this crap when confronted with questions he'd rather avoid.  It becomes an exercise in futility and I should know better then to engage in the first place.
> 
> Pretty basic, direct questions on the transition, don't you think?  Nothing to do with me being "humane" blah blah blah.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> How hard is that?
Click to expand...


Did they deny Trump and his team access?

Nope and yet Trump is being a childish brat while putting millions of lives at risk!


----------



## the other mike

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Did they deny Trump and his team access?
> 
> Nope and yet Trump is being a childish brat while putting millions of lives at risk!


Anyone can get in here and repeat CNN and ABC lies.
Any thoughts of your own meistro ?


----------



## Agit8r

The audit in GA found no fraud. They certify that state today. That is all the electoral votes Biden needs to win a majority of electoral votes cast. It's over, folks.


----------



## beagle9

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get pretty demanding for someone who refuses to answer any of my questions. Why should I put a quarter in this ride again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is noted.  As usual, discussion with you turns into a waste of time.  Good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh - as usual, you miss the point i am making.
> 
> i give you the EXACT type of answer you give others, but you hate it done to you. yet somehow, an activity you hate done to you is OK to do to others.
> 
> i've asked you questions before with the sincere goal of trying to come to an understanding. you just get pissed off and pull this shit.
> 
> you do NOT want to discuss things, you want people to go "gosh, you are so humane and correct" and when it doesn't happen, you demonize those who don't follow your mindset.
> 
> you are pretty much a perfect example of why so few are getting along anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He won't.  He always resorts to this crap when confronted with questions he'd rather avoid.  It becomes an exercise in futility and I should know better then to engage in the first place.
> 
> Pretty basic, direct questions on the transition, don't you think?  Nothing to do with me being "humane" blah blah blah.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> How hard is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they deny Trump and his team access?
> 
> Nope and yet Trump is being a childish brat while putting millions of lives at risk!
Click to expand...

No, Trump is trying to protect America against a known national security threat (Joe race baiting Briben), that stem's back to the Obama white house. We also are knowledgeable of the domestic threats that the leftist Dems have posed to this nation internally, and externally. They (the Dems), cannot win in the war that is raging now in America. A war in which they have created, coordinated, and we're complicit in together.


----------



## beagle9

Agit8r said:


> The audit in GA found no fraud. They certify that state today. That is all the electoral votes Biden needs to win a majority of electoral votes cast. It's over, folks.


GA is not over on the federal level of investigation for voter fraud, even though the state wants to claim that it's over. Stay tuned


----------



## BULLDOG

beagle9 said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get pretty demanding for someone who refuses to answer any of my questions. Why should I put a quarter in this ride again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is noted.  As usual, discussion with you turns into a waste of time.  Good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh - as usual, you miss the point i am making.
> 
> i give you the EXACT type of answer you give others, but you hate it done to you. yet somehow, an activity you hate done to you is OK to do to others.
> 
> i've asked you questions before with the sincere goal of trying to come to an understanding. you just get pissed off and pull this shit.
> 
> you do NOT want to discuss things, you want people to go "gosh, you are so humane and correct" and when it doesn't happen, you demonize those who don't follow your mindset.
> 
> you are pretty much a perfect example of why so few are getting along anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He won't.  He always resorts to this crap when confronted with questions he'd rather avoid.  It becomes an exercise in futility and I should know better then to engage in the first place.
> 
> Pretty basic, direct questions on the transition, don't you think?  Nothing to do with me being "humane" blah blah blah.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> How hard is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they deny Trump and his team access?
> 
> Nope and yet Trump is being a childish brat while putting millions of lives at risk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is trying to protect America against a known national security threat (Joe race baiting Briben), that stem's back to the Obama white house. We also are knowledgeable of the domestic threats that the leftist Dems have posed to this nation internally, and externally. They (the Dems), cannot win in the war that is raging now in America. A war in which they have created, coordinated, and we're complicit in together.
Click to expand...


You can believe what you want about whether we can win or lose, but the fact remains that Trump lost.


----------



## beagle9

BULLDOG said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get pretty demanding for someone who refuses to answer any of my questions. Why should I put a quarter in this ride again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is noted.  As usual, discussion with you turns into a waste of time.  Good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh - as usual, you miss the point i am making.
> 
> i give you the EXACT type of answer you give others, but you hate it done to you. yet somehow, an activity you hate done to you is OK to do to others.
> 
> i've asked you questions before with the sincere goal of trying to come to an understanding. you just get pissed off and pull this shit.
> 
> you do NOT want to discuss things, you want people to go "gosh, you are so humane and correct" and when it doesn't happen, you demonize those who don't follow your mindset.
> 
> you are pretty much a perfect example of why so few are getting along anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He won't.  He always resorts to this crap when confronted with questions he'd rather avoid.  It becomes an exercise in futility and I should know better then to engage in the first place.
> 
> Pretty basic, direct questions on the transition, don't you think?  Nothing to do with me being "humane" blah blah blah.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> How hard is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they deny Trump and his team access?
> 
> Nope and yet Trump is being a childish brat while putting millions of lives at risk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is trying to protect America against a known national security threat (Joe race baiting Briben), that stem's back to the Obama white house. We also are knowledgeable of the domestic threats that the leftist Dems have posed to this nation internally, and externally. They (the Dems), cannot win in the war that is raging now in America. A war in which they have created, coordinated, and we're complicit in together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can believe what you want about whether we can win or lose, but the fact remains that Trump lost.
Click to expand...

Not yet he hasn't. Federal law and investigation's from the federal level always trump's state laws or decision's, and just like it always does. An on going federal investigation into voter fraud, and election tampering if proven, will become for those guilty of such a thing to be a serious federal crime if proven, so state's should be waiting to see the outcomes of the investigations before certification of a contested election based upon the allegations of irregularities and election tampering in regards to the various state's in question have been completed at the federal level.


----------



## BULLDOG

beagle9 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get pretty demanding for someone who refuses to answer any of my questions. Why should I put a quarter in this ride again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is noted.  As usual, discussion with you turns into a waste of time.  Good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh - as usual, you miss the point i am making.
> 
> i give you the EXACT type of answer you give others, but you hate it done to you. yet somehow, an activity you hate done to you is OK to do to others.
> 
> i've asked you questions before with the sincere goal of trying to come to an understanding. you just get pissed off and pull this shit.
> 
> you do NOT want to discuss things, you want people to go "gosh, you are so humane and correct" and when it doesn't happen, you demonize those who don't follow your mindset.
> 
> you are pretty much a perfect example of why so few are getting along anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He won't.  He always resorts to this crap when confronted with questions he'd rather avoid.  It becomes an exercise in futility and I should know better then to engage in the first place.
> 
> Pretty basic, direct questions on the transition, don't you think?  Nothing to do with me being "humane" blah blah blah.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> How hard is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they deny Trump and his team access?
> 
> Nope and yet Trump is being a childish brat while putting millions of lives at risk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is trying to protect America against a known national security threat (Joe race baiting Briben), that stem's back to the Obama white house. We also are knowledgeable of the domestic threats that the leftist Dems have posed to this nation internally, and externally. They (the Dems), cannot win in the war that is raging now in America. A war in which they have created, coordinated, and we're complicit in together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can believe what you want about whether we can win or lose, but the fact remains that Trump lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet he hasn't. Federal law and investigation's from the federal level always trump's state laws or decision's, and just like it always does. An on going federal investigation into voter fraud, and election tampering if proven, will become for those guilty of such a thing to be a serious federal crime if proven, so state's should be waiting to see the outcomes of the investigations before certification of a contested election based upon the allegations of irregularities and election tampering in regards to the various state's in question.
Click to expand...


You gotta have evidence before you can prove anything. So far all those Trump cases have been laughed out of court for no evidence. you lost. Get over it.


----------



## beagle9

BULLDOG said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get pretty demanding for someone who refuses to answer any of my questions. Why should I put a quarter in this ride again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is noted.  As usual, discussion with you turns into a waste of time.  Good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh - as usual, you miss the point i am making.
> 
> i give you the EXACT type of answer you give others, but you hate it done to you. yet somehow, an activity you hate done to you is OK to do to others.
> 
> i've asked you questions before with the sincere goal of trying to come to an understanding. you just get pissed off and pull this shit.
> 
> you do NOT want to discuss things, you want people to go "gosh, you are so humane and correct" and when it doesn't happen, you demonize those who don't follow your mindset.
> 
> you are pretty much a perfect example of why so few are getting along anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He won't.  He always resorts to this crap when confronted with questions he'd rather avoid.  It becomes an exercise in futility and I should know better then to engage in the first place.
> 
> Pretty basic, direct questions on the transition, don't you think?  Nothing to do with me being "humane" blah blah blah.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> How hard is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they deny Trump and his team access?
> 
> Nope and yet Trump is being a childish brat while putting millions of lives at risk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is trying to protect America against a known national security threat (Joe race baiting Briben), that stem's back to the Obama white house. We also are knowledgeable of the domestic threats that the leftist Dems have posed to this nation internally, and externally. They (the Dems), cannot win in the war that is raging now in America. A war in which they have created, coordinated, and we're complicit in together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can believe what you want about whether we can win or lose, but the fact remains that Trump lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet he hasn't. Federal law and investigation's from the federal level always trump's state laws or decision's, and just like it always does. An on going federal investigation into voter fraud, and election tampering if proven, will become for those guilty of such a thing to be a serious federal crime if proven, so state's should be waiting to see the outcomes of the investigations before certification of a contested election based upon the allegations of irregularities and election tampering in regards to the various state's in question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta have evidence before you can prove anything. So far all those Trump cases have been laughed out of court for no evidence. you lost. Get over it.
Click to expand...

The states claiming no evidence or the lack there of is a state jurisdictional thing, but the feds over ride state's jurisdiction, otherwise if federal laws are perceived to have been broken. Stay tuned.


----------



## BULLDOG

beagle9 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a issue but as long as Trump was winning they did not care but now Trump is not going to be President after January 20th 2021 now his voting care about possible irregularities and fraud...
> 
> How the left get the fringe right caring about stuff when the GOP loses the Oval Office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftardz cared plenty about election fraud when they were convinced by NOW DISPROVEN allegations that Russia got Trump elected. . .
> 
> But now?
> 
> Not so much
> 
> This especially goes for the leftarded media. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they spy on his campaign?
> was anything ever found after 3 years on RUSSIA?
> did pelosi at any time instruct the democrats to work with trump?
> 
> a simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually answer questions without deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Care to take a stab at the actual questions/issues brought up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get pretty demanding for someone who refuses to answer any of my questions. Why should I put a quarter in this ride again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is noted.  As usual, discussion with you turns into a waste of time.  Good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh - as usual, you miss the point i am making.
> 
> i give you the EXACT type of answer you give others, but you hate it done to you. yet somehow, an activity you hate done to you is OK to do to others.
> 
> i've asked you questions before with the sincere goal of trying to come to an understanding. you just get pissed off and pull this shit.
> 
> you do NOT want to discuss things, you want people to go "gosh, you are so humane and correct" and when it doesn't happen, you demonize those who don't follow your mindset.
> 
> you are pretty much a perfect example of why so few are getting along anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He won't.  He always resorts to this crap when confronted with questions he'd rather avoid.  It becomes an exercise in futility and I should know better then to engage in the first place.
> 
> Pretty basic, direct questions on the transition, don't you think?  Nothing to do with me being "humane" blah blah blah.
> 
> Did they claim fraud in the electoral process itself?
> Did they say Trump was not president elect?
> Did they refuse to provide Trump with the materials and access needed for a transition?
> 
> How hard is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they deny Trump and his team access?
> 
> Nope and yet Trump is being a childish brat while putting millions of lives at risk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump is trying to protect America against a known national security threat (Joe race baiting Briben), that stem's back to the Obama white house. We also are knowledgeable of the domestic threats that the leftist Dems have posed to this nation internally, and externally. They (the Dems), cannot win in the war that is raging now in America. A war in which they have created, coordinated, and we're complicit in together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can believe what you want about whether we can win or lose, but the fact remains that Trump lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet he hasn't. Federal law and investigation's from the federal level always trump's state laws or decision's, and just like it always does. An on going federal investigation into voter fraud, and election tampering if proven, will become for those guilty of such a thing to be a serious federal crime if proven, so state's should be waiting to see the outcomes of the investigations before certification of a contested election based upon the allegations of irregularities and election tampering in regards to the various state's in question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta have evidence before you can prove anything. So far all those Trump cases have been laughed out of court for no evidence. you lost. Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The states claiming no evidence or the lack there of is a state jurisdictional thing, but the feds over ride state's jurisdiction, otherwise if federal laws are perceived to have been broken. Stay tuned.
Click to expand...


You be sure to hold your breath for that to happen.


----------



## beagle9

I like this guy officer Tatum.... Started watching him recently, and he makes some great points.

Tucker Carlson towing the line for the traitorous Fox News is very disappointing to me and this Tatum feller so it seems.

Like Officer Tatum said (Tucker),  well he's being paid big bucks by the network, so of course he has to be reeled back in if he's actually going or went rogue on the network. Look out Hannity and the rest of the agents supporting Trump who I also liked on Fox, because if Trump loses, then they will be next as the network will cower due to the pressure's that will be applied to those who supported Trump in the aftermath. Tucker may be turned already.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Chuz Life said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
Click to expand...


Damn those Mods to hell.  How dare they deal in Truths.  We need to rise up and take up arms against them.  Well, maybe not.  You Party of the Rumpers raise you arms and your armpit odor will knock over a bull moose so keep your arms at your sides.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

beagle9 said:


> I like this guy officer Tatum.... Started watching him recently, and he makes some great points.
> 
> Tucker Carlson towing the line for the traitorous Fox News is very disappointing to me and this Tatum feller so it seems.
> 
> Like Officer Tatum said (Tucker),  well he's being paid big bucks by the network, so of course he has to be reeled back in if he's actually going or went rogue on the network. Look out Hannity and the rest of the agents supporting Trump who I also liked on Fox, because if Trump loses, then they will be next as the network will cower due to the pressure's that will be applied to those who supported Trump in the aftermath. Tucker may be turned already.



In response to your Vid, here is your new Mantra Vid.  Learn it.  There will be a test.


----------



## Thoth001

Faun said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening – the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world*
> 
> 
> Some of the bombshell highlights from this conference include:
> 
> Sidney Powell confirming that Dominion servers in Germany were, indeed, confiscated.
> Rudy Giuliani saying that 682,770 mail-in ballots have been identified which have to be thrown out because they are uncertifiable.
> Sidney Powell declaring, “We are going to reclaim the United States of America!”
> Sidney Powell declaring that, “an algorithm was plugged in to steal votes from President Trump during the election” – which is exactly what the alternative media has been warning about for over a decade. (Elections have been rigged for at least the last twenty years, and probably longer…)
> Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening – the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world – NaturalNews.com
> *The bottom line*
> The bottom line in all this? The _entire_ system is totally corrupted with treasonous enemies who probably deserve to be arrested, indicted and executed if found guilty.
> This includes:
> 
> Big Tech which is censoring all information about vote fraud.
> Fake news media which continues to gaslight America and cover up the crimes of Joe Biden.
> High-level Democrat operatives like Obama, Clinton, Biden, etc., who are directly responsible for countless acts of treason, money laundering, fraud and sedition.
> Deep state players like Barr, Durham, Comey, Brennan and others who have been working _against_ the interests of the United States of America, selling out the nation to foreign interests like China.
> The FBI which is a domestic terrorism organization that _commits_ crimes against America rather than stopping them.
> Corrupt local ballot officials who are deliberately and brazenly rigging votes for Joe Biden, right in broad daylight.
> Corrupt judges and deep state judicial scumbags (like Sullivan, the judge who is persecuting Flynn) who should probably be arrested and tried for treason.
> Inside this multi-layered system of near-wholesale corruption and treason, there now exist patriots in critical positions of power, such as Trump himself, Miller at the DoD, some patriots at the NSA and key assets in Space Force and the United States Air Force. Together, these patriots have at their command the entire special forces operations assets, military satellites, advanced cyber systems, and of course the Constitution itself, which grants the President of the United States extraordinary power during times of war or national emergency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence update: The Great Reset vs. the Great Awakening - the grand battle taking place right now for the future of America and the free world
> 
> 
> We have a major intelligence update regarding the election theft and treason by the deep state and Democrats.  First, Trump's legal team -- consisting of Rudy Giuliani, Joe Digenova, Sidney Powell and others -- held a very hard-hitting press conference today in which they laid out Trump'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.naturalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is called research and reading. I haven't watched a movie in months. Movies are kind of boring for me. Just sit there like a blob and do nothing. And, you seen one, you seen them all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Naturalnews is not research.
Click to expand...


Better research then MSM who just read teleprompters brought to you by the Cabal.


----------



## AntonToo

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?



Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.

He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.


----------



## Thoth001

antontoo said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
Click to expand...


There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!


----------



## beagle9

antontoo said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
Click to expand...

You MAD ????


----------



## AntonToo

Thoth001 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
Click to expand...


Wake me up when you can win even a SINGLE case claiming widespread fraud in a court of law.

*ONE*


----------



## AntonToo

beagle9 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
Click to expand...


I'm laughing at you dupes being so weak in the head that you can't even face the reality of an electoral loss. 

But I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.


----------



## Thoth001

antontoo said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wake me up when you can win even a SINGLE case claiming fraud.
> 
> *ONE*
Click to expand...


Biden is done. And if he somehow pulls of the fake win, nobody is going to listen to the ass clown.


----------



## Thoth001

antontoo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
Click to expand...


What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?


----------



## AntonToo

Thoth001 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wake me up when you can win even a SINGLE case claiming fraud.
> 
> *ONE*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is done. And if he somehow pulls of the fake win, nobody is going to listen to the ass clown.
Click to expand...


Biden is the duly elected 46th President of United States of America.

You should find some sane way to deal with that.


----------



## AntonToo

Thoth001 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
Click to expand...


You are the whiny bitch.

You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.

Rightwingers need to have uncle Tsarnayev's moment of clearity


----------



## JoeB131

Chuz Life said:


> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?



That's actually kind of retarded.  

First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it. 

Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.  

Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.  

Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> View attachment 418446






"I'm Melting, I'm Melting, what a world, what a world!!!"


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 418446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419829
> "I'm Melting, I'm Melting, what a world, what a world!!!"
Click to expand...

Trying to bait me Joe? So you may rat on me to the mods again? Pretty sad. Old people use hair dye. Maybe you should try it?


----------



## Thoth001

antontoo said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
Click to expand...


I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mac1958 said:


> I wonder how many Trumpsters have been watching this and wondering what they're not being told, what he's leaving out, what he might be misrepresenting, and what the other side of the argument is.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I'll go with zero.




Have you ever, even once, wondered what the CCP media is not telling you, what CNN and MSNBC are leaving out? What the NY Times is misrepresenting?

Of course not,  the party is infallible.


----------



## Thoth001

JoeB131 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
Click to expand...


Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.


----------



## Quasar44

flacaltenn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> States are in the process of certifying their votes....  Once they are certified...the filing of whatever case you're imagining becomes moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.. There's still a couple weeks for most of them.. I imagine proving a case EXISTS could be done by then..  And certifications can have "stay" orders attached.  Everyone's focused on the 4 states in contention -- but other states may decide to check out the evidence and slow their certifications.
> 
> And if enough of that happens and the Congress does not receive all the certifications by the Constitutional limit -- IT MIGHT go the remedy where the House VOTES on the next president..
> 
> All long shots of course -- but you can't say the "clocks' run out" until it actually has..
Click to expand...

Very hard to prove in only 2 weeks ??
Yes it was rigged but not enough time


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Thoth001 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.
Click to expand...

There is a massive flaw in your argument. You don’t see it. So let me explain it to you please. JoeB doesn’t have half a brain. Quarter at best. I find it odd that 25mil more voted but the libertarian candidate received 3 mil fewer votes. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Thoth001 said:


> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?



You have to remember that Communist China is antontoo 's country.


----------



## Thoth001

Quasar44 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> States are in the process of certifying their votes....  Once they are certified...the filing of whatever case you're imagining becomes moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.. There's still a couple weeks for most of them.. I imagine proving a case EXISTS could be done by then..  And certifications can have "stay" orders attached.  Everyone's focused on the 4 states in contention -- but other states may decide to check out the evidence and slow their certifications.
> 
> And if enough of that happens and the Congress does not receive all the certifications by the Constitutional limit -- IT MIGHT go the remedy where the House VOTES on the next president..
> 
> All long shots of course -- but you can't say the "clocks' run out" until it actually has..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very hard to prove in only 2 weeks ??
> Yes it was rigged but not enough time
Click to expand...


It will be proven, no doubt about that. It does take time. People need to slow TF down.


----------



## Thoth001

Uncensored2008 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to remember that Communist China is antontoo 's country.
Click to expand...


BLM baby!


----------



## Quasar44

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a massive flaw in your argument. You don’t see it. So let me explain it to you please. JoeB doesn’t have half a brain. Quarter at best. I find it odd that 25mil more voted but the libertarian candidate received 3 mil fewer votes. Hmmmm.....
Click to expand...

We all know it was a fake election but with zero state cooperation, zero FBI help and zero media
 There is not enough time


----------



## Quasar44

They need to isolate a few voting computers to hack the algorithms to present to a judge 
 Don’t worry the Big Tech guys already took them out


----------



## Quasar44

Trump TV !!!
Trump just needs only one weekly appearance


----------



## Thoth001

Quasar44 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a massive flaw in your argument. You don’t see it. So let me explain it to you please. JoeB doesn’t have half a brain. Quarter at best. I find it odd that 25mil more voted but the libertarian candidate received 3 mil fewer votes. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know it was a fake election but with zero state cooperation, zero FBI help and zero media
> There is not enough time
Click to expand...


The FBI is part of it and should be shut down or atleast cleaned out of corruption. They are not doing their job.


----------



## Quasar44

Thoth001 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a massive flaw in your argument. You don’t see it. So let me explain it to you please. JoeB doesn’t have half a brain. Quarter at best. I find it odd that 25mil more voted but the libertarian candidate received 3 mil fewer votes. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know it was a fake election but with zero state cooperation, zero FBI help and zero media
> There is not enough time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI is part of it and should be shut down or atleast cleaned out of corruption. They are not doing their job.
Click to expand...

Obama destroyed them forever !!


----------



## Quasar44

Trump still should never concede and leave office on Jan 19


----------



## Quasar44

All Trumps better flee NY and stay in FL


----------



## Thoth001

Quasar44 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a massive flaw in your argument. You don’t see it. So let me explain it to you please. JoeB doesn’t have half a brain. Quarter at best. I find it odd that 25mil more voted but the libertarian candidate received 3 mil fewer votes. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know it was a fake election but with zero state cooperation, zero FBI help and zero media
> There is not enough time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI is part of it and should be shut down or atleast cleaned out of corruption. They are not doing their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama destroyed them forever !!
Click to expand...


I think if we are honest it goes back to Bush. The Bush klan fuked the country up pretty bad. Remember daddy Bush was head of the CIA for a long time and part of MK ultra. I think all the Demos are under the spell of MK ultra. They surly arn't liberal anymore.


----------



## Thoth001

Quasar44 said:


> All Trumps better flee NY and stay in FL



The ironic thing is that Trump is more of a JFK liberal then any of the Dems are.


----------



## Thoth001

Quasar44 said:


> Trump still should never concede and leave office on Jan 19



He will not concede and keep going till he wins. NO doubt about that. He is relentless. And the whitehats are on his side. So if the military needs to be pulled in. We have whitehats at the top of the military and other areas.


----------



## Dalia

Thoth001 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
Click to expand...

The Democrat is not celebrated in the street that much because they all know that the old pig Hiden made a hold-up they are stupid for sure but not blind !


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
Click to expand...

Glad you admit that we've been gamed in this election. That's a start. Look Briben couldn't get 12 people to show up to his rallies because of his damned fear mongering, but then somehow they just magically show up by the million's to vote for the feeble senile secret service abuser, and his Affirmative action pick ??? Yeah we've been gamed alright, but for some reason the left love being abused.


----------



## Quasar44

Thoth001 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump still should never concede and leave office on Jan 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will not concede and keep going till he wins. NO doubt about that. He is relentless. And the whitehats are on his side. So if the military needs to be pulled in. We have whitehats at the top of the military and other areas.
Click to expand...

We don’t need a war !!
Best to expose the mass fraud and leave to Florida


----------



## Thoth001

Dalia said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrat is not celebrated in the street that much because they all know that the old pig Hiden made a hold-up they are stupid for sure but not blind !
Click to expand...


And the Dems arn't even liberal anymore, the ones at the top are pretty much Marxist and controlled by Soros and Gates. They pretty much took the party over I think. They are very far from what JFK was. They arn't even on the same planet as JFK was.


----------



## Quasar44

Mitch has done zero to help which means he was in on the fix


----------



## Quasar44

Dems are the Fascist !!


----------



## Thoth001

Quasar44 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump still should never concede and leave office on Jan 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will not concede and keep going till he wins. NO doubt about that. He is relentless. And the whitehats are on his side. So if the military needs to be pulled in. We have whitehats at the top of the military and other areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t need a war !!
> Best to expose the mass fraud and leave to Florida
Click to expand...


War does suck and I was in it myself in the military and seen how awful it was. It is a war on the mind. We have to win the war with the hearts and minds through the pen or the type. We need to break through the mind control. We have to convince the people to turn off the mainstream media because that is where the mind control and propaganda comes from in our everyday life.


----------



## Thoth001

Quasar44 said:


> Dems are the Fascist !!



Just reading Joe Bidens Covid plan you can see that. Although usually the far left can be classified as Marxist and Communist but it is all the same. They push tyranny. Tyranny is what we need to fight against, the labels don't matter.


----------



## Quasar44

I think we conservatives have lost the war !!
Big tech and Big media is too powerful


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Trying to bait me Joe? So you may rat on me to the mods again? Pretty sad. Old people use hair dye. Maybe you should try it?



Actually, I do. but I get someone who knows what she is doing to apply it.  

I actually went in for a haircut today, and we were discussing it.  They concluded that Rudy must have been using a temp dye that started running when he was sweating profusely, as you tend to do when you are a lying piece of shit.


----------



## Dalia

Quasar44 said:


> Dems are the Fascist !!


I cant't stand them and we all know that Trump won the election ! Anyway for me he did.


----------



## beagle9

Quasar44 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a massive flaw in your argument. You don’t see it. So let me explain it to you please. JoeB doesn’t have half a brain. Quarter at best. I find it odd that 25mil more voted but the libertarian candidate received 3 mil fewer votes. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know it was a fake election but with zero state cooperation, zero FBI help and zero media
> There is not enough time
Click to expand...

That's why extreme measures might be taken, and Marshall law should be considered... It should be placed on the ready in order to get this mess straightened out peacefully. The preponderance of evidence would suggest this action big time. One thing about the left, is that it loves putting the cart before the horse. The reason they do this is to try and create the illusion that they are right, and that they are supported even when they are big time wrong... They have not the support of the American electorate at large, and they know it.


----------



## Dalia

Quasar44 said:


> I think we conservatives have lost the war !!
> Big tech and Big media is too powerful


We lost one battle but not the war.


----------



## Thoth001

Dalia said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we conservatives have lost the war !!
> Big tech and Big media is too powerful
> 
> 
> 
> We lost one battle but not the war.
Click to expand...


The war has just begun and we have truth with us sister.


----------



## Quasar44

Dalia said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we conservatives have lost the war !!
> Big tech and Big media is too powerful
> 
> 
> 
> We lost one battle but not the war.
Click to expand...

I have to say war because Biden will flood in millions of more 5th World bums who will all vote blue 
 I think it’s game over


----------



## JoeB131

Thoth001 said:


> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.



Uh, guy, we are a country of 310 million people.  Of whom, some 155 million voted in this election.  

The reason why you don't hear about the third parties is that they are largely loons.  This time, the Libertarians and Greens ran non-entities because they didn't want to get blamed for throwing this to Trump again. 

Now, I'd be all for a third party evolving.  The first step in doing that is getting rid of the Electoral College, and replacing it with a system of run-off elections if no one gets 50%.  That way, instead of being worried about the vote counts in five states, we'd have an election involving the whole country and minority opinions would get an open hearing.


----------



## Quasar44

Truth no longer exists in America


----------



## beagle9

Quasar44 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump still should never concede and leave office on Jan 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will not concede and keep going till he wins. NO doubt about that. He is relentless. And the whitehats are on his side. So if the military needs to be pulled in. We have whitehats at the top of the military and other areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t need a war !!
> Best to expose the mass fraud and leave to Florida
Click to expand...

Correct, but the leftist want war as it has been proven.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to bait me Joe? So you may rat on me to the mods again? Pretty sad. Old people use hair dye. Maybe you should try it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do. but I get someone who knows what she is doing to apply it.
> 
> I actually went in for a haircut today, and we were discussing it.  They concluded that Rudy must have been using a temp dye that started running when he was sweating profusely, as you tend to do when you are a lying piece of shit.
Click to expand...

You go to a hair stylist? LOL

Well that explains a lot. You would know about shit. That is precisely what all your posts here are. Are you going to tattle again? It’s getting old. If you can’t take the heat, get out of the kitchen. Biden won. You may now celebrate and finally identify as a man.


----------



## MisterBeale

BULLDOG said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
Click to expand...







						Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...



					archive.org


----------



## Thoth001

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to bait me Joe? So you may rat on me to the mods again? Pretty sad. Old people use hair dye. Maybe you should try it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do. but I get someone who knows what she is doing to apply it.
> 
> I actually went in for a haircut today, and we were discussing it.  They concluded that Rudy must have been using a temp dye that started running when he was sweating profusely, as you tend to do when you are a lying piece of shit.
Click to expand...


Is that all you people have is bad hair?  Are you that sad that you care what people look like and not care about their words? You probably watch the Kardasians all day.You prob spank off to the biatches.lol!


----------



## Quasar44

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to bait me Joe? So you may rat on me to the mods again? Pretty sad. Old people use hair dye. Maybe you should try it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do. but I get someone who knows what she is doing to apply it.
> 
> I actually went in for a haircut today, and we were discussing it.  They concluded that Rudy must have been using a temp dye that started running when he was sweating profusely, as you tend to do when you are a lying piece of shit.
Click to expand...

Rift


beagle9 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump still should never concede and leave office on Jan 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will not concede and keep going till he wins. NO doubt about that. He is relentless. And the whitehats are on his side. So if the military needs to be pulled in. We have whitehats at the top of the military and other areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t need a war !!
> Best to expose the mass fraud and leave to Florida
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, but the leftist want war as it has been proven.
Click to expand...

If they come to our areas then we will gun them down but only in self defense!!
 We must never go to their cities and confront them


----------



## beagle9

Thoth001 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we conservatives have lost the war !!
> Big tech and Big media is too powerful
> 
> 
> 
> We lost one battle but not the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The war has just begun and we have truth with us sister.
Click to expand...

The battle has begun, but the war has been raging now for years.


----------



## Thoth001

MisterBeale said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
Click to expand...


BUMP!


----------



## Dalia

Thoth001 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrat is not celebrated in the street that much because they all know that the old pig Hiden made a hold-up they are stupid for sure but not blind !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Dems arn't even liberal anymore, the ones at the top are pretty much Marxist and controlled by Soros and Gates. They pretty much took the party over I think. They are very far from what JFK was. They arn't even on the same planet as JFK was.
Click to expand...

They are Nothing! With Trump at the White House the terrorist were kind of quiet a lot more that at the time of Barry and Michelle "La Cage Aux Folles". Hiden could wake them up again.


----------



## Quasar44

Too dangerous, the climate !!


----------



## beagle9

Quasar44 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to bait me Joe? So you may rat on me to the mods again? Pretty sad. Old people use hair dye. Maybe you should try it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do. but I get someone who knows what she is doing to apply it.
> 
> I actually went in for a haircut today, and we were discussing it.  They concluded that Rudy must have been using a temp dye that started running when he was sweating profusely, as you tend to do when you are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rift
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump still should never concede and leave office on Jan 19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He will not concede and keep going till he wins. NO doubt about that. He is relentless. And the whitehats are on his side. So if the military needs to be pulled in. We have whitehats at the top of the military and other areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t need a war !!
> Best to expose the mass fraud and leave to Florida
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, but the leftist want war as it has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they come to our areas then we will gun them down but only in self defense!!
> We must never go to their cities and confront them
Click to expand...

Only confront them on the political fields of better ideas, and keeping ones moral responsibilities in tact... In doing so they will remain the minority opinion forever, just as it should be.


----------



## Dalia

Quasar44 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we conservatives have lost the war !!
> Big tech and Big media is too powerful
> 
> 
> 
> We lost one battle but not the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say war because Biden will flood in millions of more 5th World bums who will all vote blue
> I think it’s game over
Click to expand...

Everything seem to had been prepared in avance when Trump was doing very well the vote count stop to make Hiden win the election this is pretty disgusting never think they will have go this far.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You go to a hair stylist? LOL



Where did I say, "Hair Stylist"?  

Actually, the lady who does my hair works out of her home now because her shop was shut down as part of TRUMP PLAGUE.  

That's why your boy lost.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> You may now celebrate and finally identify as a man.



I've got a whole box of medals from the Army that tell me what my contributions were, thanks for asking. 



Thoth001 said:


> Is that all you people have is bad hair?  Are you that sad that you care what people look like and not care about their words?



Frankly, I don't care about Rudy's words, I care about his actions and that he was a fascist mayor they ran out of office in 2001.  The man has proven himself to be a true piece of shit living off of one day where he got to look brave while other people were doing the dying.


----------



## Thoth001

beagle9 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to bait me Joe? So you may rat on me to the mods again? Pretty sad. Old people use hair dye. Maybe you should try it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do. but I get someone who knows what she is doing to apply it.
> 
> I actually went in for a haircut today, and we were discussing it.  They concluded that Rudy must have been using a temp dye that started running when he was sweating profusely, as you tend to do when you are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rift
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump still should never concede and leave office on Jan 19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He will not concede and keep going till he wins. NO doubt about that. He is relentless. And the whitehats are on his side. So if the military needs to be pulled in. We have whitehats at the top of the military and other areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t need a war !!
> Best to expose the mass fraud and leave to Florida
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, but the leftist want war as it has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they come to our areas then we will gun them down but only in self defense!!
> We must never go to their cities and confront them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only confront them on the political fields of better ideas, and keeping ones moral responsibilities in tact... In doing so they will remain the minority opinion forever, just as it should be.
Click to expand...


You are a man of common sense. I appreciate that so thank you.


----------



## Thoth001

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go to a hair stylist? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say, "Hair Stylist"?
> 
> Actually, the lady who does my hair works out of her home now because her shop was shut down as part of TRUMP PLAGUE.
> 
> That's why your boy lost.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may now celebrate and finally identify as a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got a whole box of medals from the Army that tell me what my contributions were, thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all you people have is bad hair?  Are you that sad that you care what people look like and not care about their words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't care about Rudy's words, I care about his actions and that he was a fascist mayor they ran out of office in 2001.  The man has proven himself to be a true piece of shit living off of one day where he got to look brave while other people were doing the dying.
Click to expand...


That explains it. You were in the Army. I was in the Air Force where the smartest go.lol!


----------



## Thoth001

Quasar44 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to bait me Joe? So you may rat on me to the mods again? Pretty sad. Old people use hair dye. Maybe you should try it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do. but I get someone who knows what she is doing to apply it.
> 
> I actually went in for a haircut today, and we were discussing it.  They concluded that Rudy must have been using a temp dye that started running when he was sweating profusely, as you tend to do when you are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go to a hair stylist? LOL
> 
> Well that explains a lot. You would know about shit. That is precisely what all your posts here are. Are you going to tattle again? It’s getting old. If you can’t take the heat, get out of the kitchen. Biden won. You may now celebrate and finally identify as a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog !! You need to be careful with your kids !
> what I mean ?? There are a few extreme right wingers who will go after “ soft targets “ like Jewish day schools !!
> Just saying ..I would pull them out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kids aren’t in a Hebrew school. Public schools. I refuse to live in fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but you must accept the dangers !!
> Your kids are more important than politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why I am on this board. For them. Fighting against menaces like JoeB and his ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may have to flee Boston to SE FL ??
Click to expand...


If the vaccines become mandatory like Biden wants, better believe I will be going off the grid to the beach!lol!


----------



## AntonToo

Thoth001 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
Click to expand...


If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.

If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.


----------



## Thoth001

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to bait me Joe? So you may rat on me to the mods again? Pretty sad. Old people use hair dye. Maybe you should try it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do. but I get someone who knows what she is doing to apply it.
> 
> I actually went in for a haircut today, and we were discussing it.  They concluded that Rudy must have been using a temp dye that started running when he was sweating profusely, as you tend to do when you are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go to a hair stylist? LOL
> 
> Well that explains a lot. You would know about shit. That is precisely what all your posts here are. Are you going to tattle again? It’s getting old. If you can’t take the heat, get out of the kitchen. Biden won. You may now celebrate and finally identify as a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog !! You need to be careful with your kids !
> what I mean ?? There are a few extreme right wingers who will go after “ soft targets “ like Jewish day schools !!
> Just saying ..I would pull them out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kids aren’t in a Hebrew school. Public schools. I refuse to live in fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but you must accept the dangers !!
> Your kids are more important than politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why I am on this board. For them. Fighting against menaces like JoeB and his ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may have to flee Boston to SE FL ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can’t. Got roots here. I ll be fine. Leftists are harmless unless they are in a big group.
Click to expand...


Yea we all know they kick little old ladies and men in the head when they are in large groups for wearing a Mag hat.


----------



## AntonToo

Thoth001 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to bait me Joe? So you may rat on me to the mods again? Pretty sad. Old people use hair dye. Maybe you should try it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do. but I get someone who knows what she is doing to apply it.
> 
> I actually went in for a haircut today, and we were discussing it.  They concluded that Rudy must have been using a temp dye that started running when he was sweating profusely, as you tend to do when you are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go to a hair stylist? LOL
> 
> Well that explains a lot. You would know about shit. That is precisely what all your posts here are. Are you going to tattle again? It’s getting old. If you can’t take the heat, get out of the kitchen. Biden won. You may now celebrate and finally identify as a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog !! You need to be careful with your kids !
> what I mean ?? There are a few extreme right wingers who will go after “ soft targets “ like Jewish day schools !!
> Just saying ..I would pull them out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kids aren’t in a Hebrew school. Public schools. I refuse to live in fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but you must accept the dangers !!
> Your kids are more important than politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why I am on this board. For them. Fighting against menaces like JoeB and his ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may have to flee Boston to SE FL ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the vaccines become mandatory like Biden wants, better believe I will be going off the grid to the beach!lol!
Click to expand...


Hey ignoramus, no one can force you to take a vaccine in America.


----------



## beagle9

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to bait me Joe? So you may rat on me to the mods again? Pretty sad. Old people use hair dye. Maybe you should try it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do. but I get someone who knows what she is doing to apply it.
> 
> I actually went in for a haircut today, and we were discussing it.  They concluded that Rudy must have been using a temp dye that started running when he was sweating profusely, as you tend to do when you are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go to a hair stylist? LOL
> 
> Well that explains a lot. You would know about shit. That is precisely what all your posts here are. Are you going to tattle again? It’s getting old. If you can’t take the heat, get out of the kitchen. Biden won. You may now celebrate and finally identify as a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog !! You need to be careful with your kids !
> what I mean ?? There are a few extreme right wingers who will go after “ soft targets “ like Jewish day schools !!
> Just saying ..I would pull them out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kids aren’t in a Hebrew school. Public schools. I refuse to live in fear.
Click to expand...

Public schools almost ruined our grandkids, and now that we have thankfully got them out, and have got them into a private school, they are doing unbelievably well in all areas. Our littlest one speaking now about the Lord, and reciting bible verses is a joy to our hearts to hear. They love going there, and they love the Lord Christ for whom has saved our souls for whom believe. Amen.. The tree's are now being watered with the waters of eternal life, and thank God for it. No regrets.


----------



## Thoth001

antontoo said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
Click to expand...


If Biden lost, what did Hillary say? Do not concede. Don't you think Biden would be doing the same thing? It was going to happen either way because now the cheating has been brought to our minds. Most people never thought of this. But another reason I don't vote because I knew this a long time ago and I won't waste my time.


----------



## Thoth001

beagle9 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to bait me Joe? So you may rat on me to the mods again? Pretty sad. Old people use hair dye. Maybe you should try it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do. but I get someone who knows what she is doing to apply it.
> 
> I actually went in for a haircut today, and we were discussing it.  They concluded that Rudy must have been using a temp dye that started running when he was sweating profusely, as you tend to do when you are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go to a hair stylist? LOL
> 
> Well that explains a lot. You would know about shit. That is precisely what all your posts here are. Are you going to tattle again? It’s getting old. If you can’t take the heat, get out of the kitchen. Biden won. You may now celebrate and finally identify as a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog !! You need to be careful with your kids !
> what I mean ?? There are a few extreme right wingers who will go after “ soft targets “ like Jewish day schools !!
> Just saying ..I would pull them out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kids aren’t in a Hebrew school. Public schools. I refuse to live in fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Public schools almost ruined our grandkids, and now that we have thankfully got them out, and have got them into a private school, they are doing unbelievably well in all areas. Our littlest one speaking now about the Lord, and reciting bible verses is a joy to our hearts to hear. They love going there, and they love the Lord Christ for whom has saved our souls for whom believe. Amen.. The tree's are now being watered with the waters of eternal life, and thank God for it. No regrets.
Click to expand...


One positive about the Covid. Now homeschooling is more prevelant then ever. I do try to look at the good things.lol!


----------



## Thoth001

antontoo said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to bait me Joe? So you may rat on me to the mods again? Pretty sad. Old people use hair dye. Maybe you should try it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do. but I get someone who knows what she is doing to apply it.
> 
> I actually went in for a haircut today, and we were discussing it.  They concluded that Rudy must have been using a temp dye that started running when he was sweating profusely, as you tend to do when you are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go to a hair stylist? LOL
> 
> Well that explains a lot. You would know about shit. That is precisely what all your posts here are. Are you going to tattle again? It’s getting old. If you can’t take the heat, get out of the kitchen. Biden won. You may now celebrate and finally identify as a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog !! You need to be careful with your kids !
> what I mean ?? There are a few extreme right wingers who will go after “ soft targets “ like Jewish day schools !!
> Just saying ..I would pull them out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kids aren’t in a Hebrew school. Public schools. I refuse to live in fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but you must accept the dangers !!
> Your kids are more important than politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why I am on this board. For them. Fighting against menaces like JoeB and his ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may have to flee Boston to SE FL ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the vaccines become mandatory like Biden wants, better believe I will be going off the grid to the beach!lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey ignoramus, no one can force you to take a vaccine in America.
Click to expand...


Your daddy Biden wants to try and your daddy Bill Gates would love that.


----------



## AntonToo

Thoth001 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a massive flaw in your argument. You don’t see it. So let me explain it to you please. JoeB doesn’t have half a brain. Quarter at best. I find it odd that 25mil more voted but the libertarian candidate received 3 mil fewer votes. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know it was a fake election but with zero state cooperation, zero FBI help and zero media
> There is not enough time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI is part of it and should be shut down or atleast cleaned out of corruption. They are not doing their job.
Click to expand...


Trumpy bear told you that?


Thoth001 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden lost, what did Hillary say? Do not concede. Don't you think Biden would be doing the same thing? It was going to happen either way because now the cheating as been brought to our minds. Most people never thought of this. But another reason I don't vote because I knew this a long time ago and I won't waste my time.
Click to expand...


Hillary? I thought Biden ran.

Hillary ran in 2016. She conceeded THE NEXT DAY after election, even though she had qualms.

What Trump is doing is pathetic and so are you for going along with this clown show. He loves himself above all else.


----------



## beagle9

Dalia said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we conservatives have lost the war !!
> Big tech and Big media is too powerful
> 
> 
> 
> We lost one battle but not the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say war because Biden will flood in millions of more 5th World bums who will all vote blue
> I think it’s game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything seem to had been prepared in avance when Trump was doing very well the vote count stop to make Hiden win the election this is pretty disgusting never think they will have go this far.
Click to expand...

Where do you think Covid-19 came from ? It came from the Chinese who is presently moving around the world in a strategic attempt to position themselves for the coming conflicts....... Yeah they will go to the extreme, and they have proven it in their rehtoric, and now possibly their actions, and in their loyalties.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Quasar44 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to bait me Joe? So you may rat on me to the mods again? Pretty sad. Old people use hair dye. Maybe you should try it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do. but I get someone who knows what she is doing to apply it.
> 
> I actually went in for a haircut today, and we were discussing it.  They concluded that Rudy must have been using a temp dye that started running when he was sweating profusely, as you tend to do when you are a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go to a hair stylist? LOL
> 
> Well that explains a lot. You would know about shit. That is precisely what all your posts here are. Are you going to tattle again? It’s getting old. If you can’t take the heat, get out of the kitchen. Biden won. You may now celebrate and finally identify as a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog !! You need to be careful with your kids !
> what I mean ?? There are a few extreme right wingers who will go after “ soft targets “ like Jewish day schools !!
> Just saying ..I would pull them out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kids aren’t in a Hebrew school. Public schools. I refuse to live in fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know any Jews that support T ??
Click to expand...

Ben Shapiro. Many do. Believe it or not.


----------



## Dalia

antontoo said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a massive flaw in your argument. You don’t see it. So let me explain it to you please. JoeB doesn’t have half a brain. Quarter at best. I find it odd that 25mil more voted but the libertarian candidate received 3 mil fewer votes. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know it was a fake election but with zero state cooperation, zero FBI help and zero media
> There is not enough time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI is part of it and should be shut down or atleast cleaned out of corruption. They are not doing their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumpy bear told you that?
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden lost, what did Hillary say? Do not concede. Don't you think Biden would be doing the same thing? It was going to happen either way because now the cheating as been brought to our minds. Most people never thought of this. But another reason I don't vote because I knew this a long time ago and I won't waste my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary? I thought Biden ran.
> 
> Hillary ran in 2016. She conceeded THE NEXT DAY after election, even though she had qualms.
> 
> What Trump is doing is pathetic and so are you for going along with this clown show. He loves himself above all else.
Click to expand...

Yes, she conceeded the NEXT Day but why ? because Trump did not do a Hold-Up like Hiden did that why.


----------



## beagle9

antontoo said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a massive flaw in your argument. You don’t see it. So let me explain it to you please. JoeB doesn’t have half a brain. Quarter at best. I find it odd that 25mil more voted but the libertarian candidate received 3 mil fewer votes. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know it was a fake election but with zero state cooperation, zero FBI help and zero media
> There is not enough time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI is part of it and should be shut down or atleast cleaned out of corruption. They are not doing their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumpy bear told you that?
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden lost, what did Hillary say? Do not concede. Don't you think Biden would be doing the same thing? It was going to happen either way because now the cheating as been brought to our minds. Most people never thought of this. But another reason I don't vote because I knew this a long time ago and I won't waste my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary? I thought Biden ran.
> 
> Hillary ran in 2016. She conceeded THE NEXT DAY after election, even though she had qualms.
> 
> What Trump is doing is pathetic and so are you for going along with this clown show. He loves himself above all else.
Click to expand...

She conceded out of fear of further exposure for her dasturdly deeds.


----------



## Thoth001

Dalia said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a massive flaw in your argument. You don’t see it. So let me explain it to you please. JoeB doesn’t have half a brain. Quarter at best. I find it odd that 25mil more voted but the libertarian candidate received 3 mil fewer votes. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know it was a fake election but with zero state cooperation, zero FBI help and zero media
> There is not enough time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI is part of it and should be shut down or atleast cleaned out of corruption. They are not doing their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumpy bear told you that?
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden lost, what did Hillary say? Do not concede. Don't you think Biden would be doing the same thing? It was going to happen either way because now the cheating as been brought to our minds. Most people never thought of this. But another reason I don't vote because I knew this a long time ago and I won't waste my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary? I thought Biden ran.
> 
> Hillary ran in 2016. She conceeded THE NEXT DAY after election, even though she had qualms.
> 
> What Trump is doing is pathetic and so are you for going along with this clown show. He loves himself above all else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, she conceeded the NEXT Day but why ? because Trump did do a Hold-Up like Hiden did that why.
Click to expand...


Your awesome Dalia! Thanks for being you!


----------



## Quasar44

Hillary had no illegal voting fraud ??’
Trump may have had millions of votes shift


----------



## Thoth001

beagle9 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we conservatives have lost the war !!
> Big tech and Big media is too powerful
> 
> 
> 
> We lost one battle but not the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say war because Biden will flood in millions of more 5th World bums who will all vote blue
> I think it’s game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything seem to had been prepared in avance when Trump was doing very well the vote count stop to make Hiden win the election this is pretty disgusting never think they will have go this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think Covid-19 came from ? It came from the Chinese who is presently moving around the world in a strategic attempt to position themselves for the coming conflicts....... Yeah they will go to the extreme, and they have proven it in their rehtoric, and now possibly their actions, and in their loyalties.
Click to expand...


And now the Chinese are having fun without lockdowns. How ironic.


----------



## Thoth001

Quasar44 said:


> Hillary had no illegal voting fraud ??’
> Trump may have had millions of votes shift



Actually there were a few that went to jail for stuffing votes for Hillary. She was so bad, even cheating didn't get her in. The Dems perfected the art the last 4 years. Why do you think Biden didn't even have to do anything. Because he knew the fix was in and he would win no matter what he does.


----------



## beagle9

antontoo said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
Click to expand...

If you love your country, you don't elect a man like Briben and his Affirmative action pick to the offices of the Presidency, and you sure as hell don't concede to them after knowing what we know about their ideas and positions to be taken against the majority of citizen's in this nation.


----------



## beagle9

Thoth001 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we conservatives have lost the war !!
> Big tech and Big media is too powerful
> 
> 
> 
> We lost one battle but not the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say war because Biden will flood in millions of more 5th World bums who will all vote blue
> I think it’s game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything seem to had been prepared in avance when Trump was doing very well the vote count stop to make Hiden win the election this is pretty disgusting never think they will have go this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think Covid-19 came from ? It came from the Chinese who is presently moving around the world in a strategic attempt to position themselves for the coming conflicts....... Yeah they will go to the extreme, and they have proven it in their rehtoric, and now possibly their actions, and in their loyalties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now the Chinese are having fun without lockdowns. How ironic.
Click to expand...




Thoth001 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we conservatives have lost the war !!
> Big tech and Big media is too powerful
> 
> 
> 
> We lost one battle but not the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say war because Biden will flood in millions of more 5th World bums who will all vote blue
> I think it’s game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything seem to had been prepared in avance when Trump was doing very well the vote count stop to make Hiden win the election this is pretty disgusting never think they will have go this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think Covid-19 came from ? It came from the Chinese who is presently moving around the world in a strategic attempt to position themselves for the coming conflicts....... Yeah they will go to the extreme, and they have proven it in their rehtoric, and now possibly their actions, and in their loyalties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now the Chinese are having fun without lockdowns. How ironic.
Click to expand...

They probably had a vaccine the whole time. We ought to offer up a reward for any information coming out of China to it's defecting citizen's for whom with the truth in their hands they can be proven as trustworthy.


----------



## Thoth001

beagle9 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you love your country, you don't elect a man like Briben and his Affirmative action pick to the offices of the Presidency, and you sure as hell don't concede to them after knowing what we know about their ideas and positions to be taken against the majority of citizen's in this nation.
Click to expand...


I think anybody who loves their country can see this brother. Look at the truckers now locking down. IF Biden comes out with the win which I think he won't. The truckers are going to fight back and not deliver goods and Biden will have the worse economy ever on top of his policies.


----------



## Thoth001

beagle9 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we conservatives have lost the war !!
> Big tech and Big media is too powerful
> 
> 
> 
> We lost one battle but not the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say war because Biden will flood in millions of more 5th World bums who will all vote blue
> I think it’s game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything seem to had been prepared in avance when Trump was doing very well the vote count stop to make Hiden win the election this is pretty disgusting never think they will have go this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think Covid-19 came from ? It came from the Chinese who is presently moving around the world in a strategic attempt to position themselves for the coming conflicts....... Yeah they will go to the extreme, and they have proven it in their rehtoric, and now possibly their actions, and in their loyalties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now the Chinese are having fun without lockdowns. How ironic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we conservatives have lost the war !!
> Big tech and Big media is too powerful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We lost one battle but not the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say war because Biden will flood in millions of more 5th World bums who will all vote blue
> I think it’s game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything seem to had been prepared in avance when Trump was doing very well the vote count stop to make Hiden win the election this is pretty disgusting never think they will have go this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think Covid-19 came from ? It came from the Chinese who is presently moving around the world in a strategic attempt to position themselves for the coming conflicts....... Yeah they will go to the extreme, and they have proven it in their rehtoric, and now possibly their actions, and in their loyalties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now the Chinese are having fun without lockdowns. How ironic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They probably had a vaccine the whole time. We ought to offer up a reward for any information coming out of China to it's defecting citizen's for whom with the truth in their hands they can be proven as trustworthy.
Click to expand...


In actuallity from my sources, they say they had the vaccine ready for awhile. They are just making it look like. All illusions. Smoke and mirrors.


----------



## AntonToo

beagle9 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a massive flaw in your argument. You don’t see it. So let me explain it to you please. JoeB doesn’t have half a brain. Quarter at best. I find it odd that 25mil more voted but the libertarian candidate received 3 mil fewer votes. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know it was a fake election but with zero state cooperation, zero FBI help and zero media
> There is not enough time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI is part of it and should be shut down or atleast cleaned out of corruption. They are not doing their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumpy bear told you that?
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden lost, what did Hillary say? Do not concede. Don't you think Biden would be doing the same thing? It was going to happen either way because now the cheating as been brought to our minds. Most people never thought of this. But another reason I don't vote because I knew this a long time ago and I won't waste my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary? I thought Biden ran.
> 
> Hillary ran in 2016. She conceeded THE NEXT DAY after election, even though she had qualms.
> 
> What Trump is doing is pathetic and so are you for going along with this clown show. He loves himself above all else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She conceded out of fear of further exposure for her dasturdly deeds.
Click to expand...


No moron, she conceeded, with some presure from Obama, because they PUT COUNTRY AND THE PEOPLE FIRST. They respect certain ideals like peaceful transfer of power that is at the very foundation of our governance.

This is a concept foreign to self-absorbed daytrader like Trump. He doesn't give any shit about the long term damage he is inflicting on America. All he cares about is how to capitalize on your gullibility and not EVER having to admit that he is a loser.


----------



## beagle9

Thoth001 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you love your country, you don't elect a man like Briben and his Affirmative action pick to the offices of the Presidency, and you sure as hell don't concede to them after knowing what we know about their ideas and positions to be taken against the majority of citizen's in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think anybody who loves their country can see this brother. Look at the truckers now locking down. IF Biden comes out with the win which I think he won't. The truckers are going to fight back and not deliver goods and Biden will have the worse economy ever on top of his policies.
Click to expand...

Bribens pandering and mental condition will cause this nation alot of pain for sure. The nation will be like a rutterless ship adrift in a sea of sharks awaiting their soon to be meals.


----------



## Thoth001

antontoo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a massive flaw in your argument. You don’t see it. So let me explain it to you please. JoeB doesn’t have half a brain. Quarter at best. I find it odd that 25mil more voted but the libertarian candidate received 3 mil fewer votes. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know it was a fake election but with zero state cooperation, zero FBI help and zero media
> There is not enough time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI is part of it and should be shut down or atleast cleaned out of corruption. They are not doing their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumpy bear told you that?
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden lost, what did Hillary say? Do not concede. Don't you think Biden would be doing the same thing? It was going to happen either way because now the cheating as been brought to our minds. Most people never thought of this. But another reason I don't vote because I knew this a long time ago and I won't waste my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary? I thought Biden ran.
> 
> Hillary ran in 2016. She conceeded THE NEXT DAY after election, even though she had qualms.
> 
> What Trump is doing is pathetic and so are you for going along with this clown show. He loves himself above all else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She conceded out of fear of further exposure for her dasturdly deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, she conceeded, with some presure from Obama, because they PUT COUNTRY AND THE PEOPLE BEFORE THEMSELF.
> 
> A concept foreign to self-absorbed daytrader like Trump. He doesn't give any shit about the long term damage he is inflicting on America.
Click to expand...


She told Biden not to concede. I am not talking about last election.


----------



## beagle9

antontoo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a massive flaw in your argument. You don’t see it. So let me explain it to you please. JoeB doesn’t have half a brain. Quarter at best. I find it odd that 25mil more voted but the libertarian candidate received 3 mil fewer votes. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know it was a fake election but with zero state cooperation, zero FBI help and zero media
> There is not enough time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI is part of it and should be shut down or atleast cleaned out of corruption. They are not doing their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumpy bear told you that?
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden lost, what did Hillary say? Do not concede. Don't you think Biden would be doing the same thing? It was going to happen either way because now the cheating as been brought to our minds. Most people never thought of this. But another reason I don't vote because I knew this a long time ago and I won't waste my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary? I thought Biden ran.
> 
> Hillary ran in 2016. She conceeded THE NEXT DAY after election, even though she had qualms.
> 
> What Trump is doing is pathetic and so are you for going along with this clown show. He loves himself above all else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She conceded out of fear of further exposure for her dasturdly deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, she conceeded, with some presure from Obama, because they PUT COUNTRY AND THE PEOPLE BEFORE THEMSELF.
> 
> A concept foreign to self-absorbed daytrader like Trump. He doesn't give any shit about the long term damage he is inflicting on America.
Click to expand...

Bullcrap and you know it.


----------



## Thoth001

antontoo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a massive flaw in your argument. You don’t see it. So let me explain it to you please. JoeB doesn’t have half a brain. Quarter at best. I find it odd that 25mil more voted but the libertarian candidate received 3 mil fewer votes. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know it was a fake election but with zero state cooperation, zero FBI help and zero media
> There is not enough time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI is part of it and should be shut down or atleast cleaned out of corruption. They are not doing their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumpy bear told you that?
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden lost, what did Hillary say? Do not concede. Don't you think Biden would be doing the same thing? It was going to happen either way because now the cheating as been brought to our minds. Most people never thought of this. But another reason I don't vote because I knew this a long time ago and I won't waste my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary? I thought Biden ran.
> 
> Hillary ran in 2016. She conceeded THE NEXT DAY after election, even though she had qualms.
> 
> What Trump is doing is pathetic and so are you for going along with this clown show. He loves himself above all else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She conceded out of fear of further exposure for her dasturdly deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, she conceeded, with some presure from Obama, because they PUT COUNTRY AND THE PEOPLE FIRST. They respect certain ideals like peaceful transfer of power that is at the very foundation of our governance.
> 
> This is a concept foreign to self-absorbed daytrader like Trump. He doesn't give any shit about the long term damage he is inflicting on America.
Click to expand...


----------



## AntonToo

beagle9 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you love your country, you don't elect a man like Briben and his Affirmative action pick to the offices of the Presidency, and you sure as hell don't concede to them after knowing what we know about their ideas and positions to be taken against the majority of citizen's in this nation.
Click to expand...


You show me a serious indictment (not even conviction) for bribery you claim and we'll have something to talk about. Right now you are just posting baseless bullshit.

It's easy to run your mouth, PROVE IT.

Trumps and his people keep running their mouth about supposedly huge election fraud, but get LAUGHED out of courts, because their claims are without any legal merrit. Does it register with you dupes? Nope not one bit, you belive whatever the fuck you want to.


----------



## beagle9

antontoo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you love your country, you don't elect a man like Briben and his Affirmative action pick to the offices of the Presidency, and you sure as hell don't concede to them after knowing what we know about their ideas and positions to be taken against the majority of citizen's in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show me a serious indictment (not even conviction) for bribery charges you claim and we'll have something to talk about. Right now you are just posting baseless bullshit.
> 
> It's easy to run your mouth, PROVE IT.
> 
> Trumps and his people keep running their mouth about supposedly huge election fraud, but get LAUGHED out of courts, because their claims are without any legal merrit.
Click to expand...

Show you ??? It came straight from the dumb aces mouth. Show you ???? Rotflmbo.


----------



## Thoth001

antontoo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you love your country, you don't elect a man like Briben and his Affirmative action pick to the offices of the Presidency, and you sure as hell don't concede to them after knowing what we know about their ideas and positions to be taken against the majority of citizen's in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show me a serious indictment (not even conviction) for bribery you claim and we'll have something to talk about. Right now you are just posting baseless bullshit.
> 
> It's easy to run your mouth, PROVE IT.
> 
> Trumps and his people keep running their mouth about supposedly huge election fraud, but get LAUGHED out of courts, because their claims are without any legal merrit. Does it register with you dupes? Nope not one bit, you belive whatever the fuck you want to.
Click to expand...


Your  daddy Biden is going to Guantanamo face it.


----------



## Thoth001




----------



## AntonToo

Thoth001 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you love your country, you don't elect a man like Briben and his Affirmative action pick to the offices of the Presidency, and you sure as hell don't concede to them after knowing what we know about their ideas and positions to be taken against the majority of citizen's in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show me a serious indictment (not even conviction) for bribery you claim and we'll have something to talk about. Right now you are just posting baseless bullshit.
> 
> It's easy to run your mouth, PROVE IT.
> 
> Trumps and his people keep running their mouth about supposedly huge election fraud, but get LAUGHED out of courts, because their claims are without any legal merrit. Does it register with you dupes? Nope not one bit, you belive whatever the fuck you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  daddy Biden is going to Guantanamo face it.
Click to expand...


Guantanamo?...are you on drugs?


----------



## Thoth001

antontoo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you love your country, you don't elect a man like Briben and his Affirmative action pick to the offices of the Presidency, and you sure as hell don't concede to them after knowing what we know about their ideas and positions to be taken against the majority of citizen's in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show me a serious indictment (not even conviction) for bribery you claim and we'll have something to talk about. Right now you are just posting baseless bullshit.
> 
> It's easy to run your mouth, PROVE IT.
> 
> Trumps and his people keep running their mouth about supposedly huge election fraud, but get LAUGHED out of courts, because their claims are without any legal merrit. Does it register with you dupes? Nope not one bit, you belive whatever the fuck you want to.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

antontoo said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you love your country, you don't elect a man like Briben and his Affirmative action pick to the offices of the Presidency, and you sure as hell don't concede to them after knowing what we know about their ideas and positions to be taken against the majority of citizen's in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show me a serious indictment (not even conviction) for bribery you claim and we'll have something to talk about. Right now you are just posting baseless bullshit.
> 
> It's easy to run your mouth, PROVE IT.
> 
> Trumps and his people keep running their mouth about supposedly huge election fraud, but get LAUGHED out of courts, because their claims are without any legal merrit. Does it register with you dupes? Nope not one bit, you belive whatever the fuck you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  daddy Biden is going to Guantanamo face it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guantanamo?...are you on drugs?
Click to expand...

No Biden, he's not on drugs even if he might be black... LOL


----------



## Thoth001

antontoo said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you love your country, you don't elect a man like Briben and his Affirmative action pick to the offices of the Presidency, and you sure as hell don't concede to them after knowing what we know about their ideas and positions to be taken against the majority of citizen's in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show me a serious indictment (not even conviction) for bribery you claim and we'll have something to talk about. Right now you are just posting baseless bullshit.
> 
> It's easy to run your mouth, PROVE IT.
> 
> Trumps and his people keep running their mouth about supposedly huge election fraud, but get LAUGHED out of courts, because their claims are without any legal merrit. Does it register with you dupes? Nope not one bit, you belive whatever the fuck you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  daddy Biden is going to Guantanamo face it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guantanamo?...are you on drugs?
Click to expand...


Treason with China is a big thing you know...


----------



## AntonToo

beagle9 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you love your country, you don't elect a man like Briben and his Affirmative action pick to the offices of the Presidency, and you sure as hell don't concede to them after knowing what we know about their ideas and positions to be taken against the majority of citizen's in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show me a serious indictment (not even conviction) for bribery charges you claim and we'll have something to talk about. Right now you are just posting baseless bullshit.
> 
> It's easy to run your mouth, PROVE IT.
> 
> Trumps and his people keep running their mouth about supposedly huge election fraud, but get LAUGHED out of courts, because their claims are without any legal merrit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show you ??? It came straight from the dumb aces mouth. Show you ???? Rotflmbo.
Click to expand...


It didn't come from his mouth idiot. You don't know what the fuck you are peddling.

If it did he'd be convicted for it. *DUH*


----------



## AntonToo

Thoth001 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you love your country, you don't elect a man like Briben and his Affirmative action pick to the offices of the Presidency, and you sure as hell don't concede to them after knowing what we know about their ideas and positions to be taken against the majority of citizen's in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show me a serious indictment (not even conviction) for bribery you claim and we'll have something to talk about. Right now you are just posting baseless bullshit.
> 
> It's easy to run your mouth, PROVE IT.
> 
> Trumps and his people keep running their mouth about supposedly huge election fraud, but get LAUGHED out of courts, because their claims are without any legal merrit. Does it register with you dupes? Nope not one bit, you belive whatever the fuck you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your  daddy Biden is going to Guantanamo face it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guantanamo?...are you on drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Treason with China is a big thing you know...
Click to expand...


Treason is illegal last I checked.

Got indictement? Or is this just some bullshit you like to throw around casually?


----------



## Quasar44

Thoth001 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a massive flaw in your argument. You don’t see it. So let me explain it to you please. JoeB doesn’t have half a brain. Quarter at best. I find it odd that 25mil more voted but the libertarian candidate received 3 mil fewer votes. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know it was a fake election but with zero state cooperation, zero FBI help and zero media
> There is not enough time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI is part of it and should be shut down or atleast cleaned out of corruption. They are not doing their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumpy bear told you that?
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden lost, what did Hillary say? Do not concede. Don't you think Biden would be doing the same thing? It was going to happen either way because now the cheating as been brought to our minds. Most people never thought of this. But another reason I don't vote because I knew this a long time ago and I won't waste my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary? I thought Biden ran.
> 
> Hillary ran in 2016. She conceeded THE NEXT DAY after election, even though she had qualms.
> 
> What Trump is doing is pathetic and so are you for going along with this clown show. He loves himself above all else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She conceded out of fear of further exposure for her dasturdly deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, she conceeded, with some presure from Obama, because they PUT COUNTRY AND THE PEOPLE FIRST. They respect certain ideals like peaceful transfer of power that is at the very foundation of our governance.
> 
> This is a concept foreign to self-absorbed daytrader like Trump. He doesn't give any shit about the long term damage he is inflicting on America. All he cares about is how to capitalize on your gullibility and not EVER having to admit that he is a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary and Obama only care about enriching themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O bum a and his tranny wife should stop while they are ahead, before we as the people consider charging them with treason also.
Click to expand...

Obama did zero in 8 yrs but enrich himself , abuse his power , cause racial tension and radically change the demographics of USA , forever


----------



## Thoth001

Quasar44 said:


> Obama the “ great serpent “



Thanks to that a hole my medical insurence skyrocketed in price. Fkn dick cheese.


----------



## Thoth001

Quasar44 said:


> Obama the “ great serpent “


----------



## Thoth001

The funny thing is that idiots think Biden will be a good pres. Keep watching CNN dummies.


----------



## Thoth001

Quasar44 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama the “ great serpent “
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419860
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best post in months !!!
Click to expand...


I agree. Only took a 1 sec search.I just typed in what you said.lol!


----------



## Quasar44

Thoth001 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama the “ great serpent “
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419860
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best post in months !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. Only took a 1 sec search.I just typed in what you said.lol!
> [/QUOTE
> That was amazing
Click to expand...


----------



## Thoth001

Quasar44 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama the “ great serpent “
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419860
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best post in months !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. Only took a 1 sec search.I just typed in what you said.lol!
> [/QUOTE
> That was amazing
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Let us see what else we can find! Great job bother being an informed citizen. We are proud of you. Have no worries. Things are in the works nobody knows about or I can say. When all is done this country will be restored. We will make it happen, all of us together. Keep your head up and keep researching what is really going on!


----------



## Thoth001

No need to say more with this one. China Biden...


----------



## Skylar

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?



Simple.....because allegations aren't evidence. And we don't stop anyone from voting without evidence.


----------



## BULLDOG

MisterBeale said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
Click to expand...


Do you really think the source code hasn't been examined?


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.....because allegations aren't evidence. And we don't stop anyone from voting without evidence.
Click to expand...


Alligations! Everyone and their grandmas seen the fraud first hand silly. Biden jumped up over 100,00 votes over night. Had more votes then Obama and in many states more votes put out then people were able to vote. The dems royally fked up their scam because Trump had a sting out even before the first vote was cassed. They were caught red handed. If anything Biden needs to concede because he was caught red handed. And he will.


----------



## Thoth001

Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.....because allegations aren't evidence. And we don't stop anyone from voting without evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alligations! Everyone and their grandmas seen the fraud first hand silly.
Click to expand...


Or......you saw votes being counted and didn't like the result. So you made up an awkward conspiracy to ignore them.

One of the two.



> Biden jumped up over 100,00 votes over night. Had more votes then Obama and in many states more votes put out then people were able to vote. The dems royally fked up their scam because Trump had a sting out even before the first vote was cassed. They were caught red handed. If anything Biden needs to concede because he was caught red handed. And he will.



Can you name a state where there were more votes put out than people were able to vote? If there were many, give us.....three.

With evidence of course.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874



Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.....because allegations aren't evidence. And we don't stop anyone from voting without evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alligations! Everyone and their grandmas seen the fraud first hand silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or......you saw votes being counted and didn't like the result. So you made up an awkward conspiracy to ignore them.
> 
> One of the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden jumped up over 100,00 votes over night. Had more votes then Obama and in many states more votes put out then people were able to vote. The dems royally fked up their scam because Trump had a sting out even before the first vote was cassed. They were caught red handed. If anything Biden needs to concede because he was caught red handed. And he will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a state where there were more votes put out than people were able to vote? If there were many, give us.....three.
> 
> With evidence of course.
Click to expand...


I will make one thing clear. I don't support any political party and it is BS. I support liberty and freedom. In my home state Wisconsin more votes then people. Do you need the links? I have them.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
Click to expand...


I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't. Not to mention if he is in then we can blame everything on him. It will be all his fault then and we can blame the dems for everything even Covid. No problemo. WE will fight fire with fire. I will be quite happy to have China man in.. Maybe even impeach him so Cummila can be the first woman pres.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.....because allegations aren't evidence. And we don't stop anyone from voting without evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alligations! Everyone and their grandmas seen the fraud first hand silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or......you saw votes being counted and didn't like the result. So you made up an awkward conspiracy to ignore them.
> 
> One of the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden jumped up over 100,00 votes over night. Had more votes then Obama and in many states more votes put out then people were able to vote. The dems royally fked up their scam because Trump had a sting out even before the first vote was cassed. They were caught red handed. If anything Biden needs to concede because he was caught red handed. And he will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a state where there were more votes put out than people were able to vote? If there were many, give us.....three.
> 
> With evidence of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will make one thing clear. I don't support any political party and it is BS. I support liberty and freedom. In my home state Wisconsin more votes then people. Do you need the links? I have them.
Click to expand...


No, you don't. 

Here are the actual stats:

The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.

At last count, Wisconsin had 3,289,631 votes.

3,684,726 > 3,289,631 

Try again.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
Click to expand...


Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.

And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?

Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Chuz Life said:


> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?



(A) when it is an unpopular incumbent president who in his bid for a second term loses the popular vote by 6 million votes
and the electoral vote by the same “landslide” margin that gave him a first term.

(B) when the incumbent President is a blatant racist who has his legal team and his Party attempt to obstruct and disenfranchise the non-white vote prior to and after the election.

(C) when A and B occur and that loser incumbent is well known for being a liar prior to and during his first term.

(D) when all the above occur and that loser incumbent President has a political base that believe every rightwing whacko conspirator out there including Qanon and full fledged white supremacists and illegal self appointed anti-Governnent militia groups.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.....because allegations aren't evidence. And we don't stop anyone from voting without evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alligations! Everyone and their grandmas seen the fraud first hand silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or......you saw votes being counted and didn't like the result. So you made up an awkward conspiracy to ignore them.
> 
> One of the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden jumped up over 100,00 votes over night. Had more votes then Obama and in many states more votes put out then people were able to vote. The dems royally fked up their scam because Trump had a sting out even before the first vote was cassed. They were caught red handed. If anything Biden needs to concede because he was caught red handed. And he will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a state where there were more votes put out than people were able to vote? If there were many, give us.....three.
> 
> With evidence of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will make one thing clear. I don't support any political party and it is BS. I support liberty and freedom. In my home state Wisconsin more votes then people. Do you need the links? I have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't.
> 
> Here are the actual stats:
> 
> The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.
> 
> At last count, Wisconsin had 3,289,631 votes.
> 
> 3,684,726 > 3,289,631
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


I have different information to conflict your false narrative before the rigging: I see what they did. They are totally lying now.






						Wisconsin has more votes than registered voters....No Fraud though - AR15.COM
					

Firearm Discussion and Resources from AR-15, AK-47, Handguns and more! Buy, Sell, and Trade your Firearms and Gear.




					www.ar15.com
				




Before they scammed the Google search 3,239,920 votes cast. 3,129,000 registered voters we have pics to prove it no problem. And video.


----------



## Thoth001




----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.....because allegations aren't evidence. And we don't stop anyone from voting without evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alligations! Everyone and their grandmas seen the fraud first hand silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or......you saw votes being counted and didn't like the result. So you made up an awkward conspiracy to ignore them.
> 
> One of the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden jumped up over 100,00 votes over night. Had more votes then Obama and in many states more votes put out then people were able to vote. The dems royally fked up their scam because Trump had a sting out even before the first vote was cassed. They were caught red handed. If anything Biden needs to concede because he was caught red handed. And he will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a state where there were more votes put out than people were able to vote? If there were many, give us.....three.
> 
> With evidence of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will make one thing clear. I don't support any political party and it is BS. I support liberty and freedom. In my home state Wisconsin more votes then people. Do you need the links? I have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't.
> 
> Here are the actual stats:
> 
> The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.
> 
> At last count, Wisconsin had 3,289,631 votes.
> 
> 3,684,726 > 3,289,631
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have different information to conflict your false narrative before the rigging: I see what they did. They are totally lying now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin has more votes than registered voters....No Fraud though - AR15.COM
> 
> 
> Firearm Discussion and Resources from AR-15, AK-47, Handguns and more! Buy, Sell, and Trade your Firearms and Gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ar15.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before they scammed the Google search 3,239,920 votes cast. 3,129,000 registered voters we have pics to prove it no problem. And video.
Click to expand...


Yours is an unsourced picture on a message chat board.

Mine is the direct link to the *Election Commission of the State of Wisconsin:* (November 1, 2020 Voter Registration Statistics | Wisconsin Elections Commission) stating this:

*The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.*

Our sources are not equal. You've been played.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.....because allegations aren't evidence. And we don't stop anyone from voting without evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alligations! Everyone and their grandmas seen the fraud first hand silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or......you saw votes being counted and didn't like the result. So you made up an awkward conspiracy to ignore them.
> 
> One of the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden jumped up over 100,00 votes over night. Had more votes then Obama and in many states more votes put out then people were able to vote. The dems royally fked up their scam because Trump had a sting out even before the first vote was cassed. They were caught red handed. If anything Biden needs to concede because he was caught red handed. And he will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a state where there were more votes put out than people were able to vote? If there were many, give us.....three.
> 
> With evidence of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will make one thing clear. I don't support any political party and it is BS. I support liberty and freedom. In my home state Wisconsin more votes then people. Do you need the links? I have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't.
> 
> Here are the actual stats:
> 
> The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.
> 
> At last count, Wisconsin had 3,289,631 votes.
> 
> 3,684,726 > 3,289,631
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have different information to conflict your false narrative before the rigging: I see what they did. They are totally lying now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin has more votes than registered voters....No Fraud though - AR15.COM
> 
> 
> Firearm Discussion and Resources from AR-15, AK-47, Handguns and more! Buy, Sell, and Trade your Firearms and Gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ar15.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before they scammed the Google search 3,239,920 votes cast. 3,129,000 registered voters we have pics to prove it no problem. And video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours is an unsourced picture on a message chat board.
> 
> Mine is the direct link to the *Election Commission of the State of Wisconsin:* (November 1, 2020 Voter Registration Statistics | Wisconsin Elections Commission) stating this:
> 
> *The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.*
> 
> Our sources are not equal. You've been played.
Click to expand...


And you think your source is a good source. BS!!


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> View attachment 419878



And what, pray tell, is the source for that number of Wisconsin registered voters in that message board picture?

*It most certainly wasn't the State of Wisconsin*.....as Election Commission of the State of Wisconsin confirmed this:

The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.

Why would any rational person ignore the State of Wisconsin on its own registered voters....and instead believe you?


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.....because allegations aren't evidence. And we don't stop anyone from voting without evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alligations! Everyone and their grandmas seen the fraud first hand silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or......you saw votes being counted and didn't like the result. So you made up an awkward conspiracy to ignore them.
> 
> One of the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden jumped up over 100,00 votes over night. Had more votes then Obama and in many states more votes put out then people were able to vote. The dems royally fked up their scam because Trump had a sting out even before the first vote was cassed. They were caught red handed. If anything Biden needs to concede because he was caught red handed. And he will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name a state where there were more votes put out than people were able to vote? If there were many, give us.....three.
> 
> With evidence of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will make one thing clear. I don't support any political party and it is BS. I support liberty and freedom. In my home state Wisconsin more votes then people. Do you need the links? I have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't.
> 
> Here are the actual stats:
> 
> The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.
> 
> At last count, Wisconsin had 3,289,631 votes.
> 
> 3,684,726 > 3,289,631
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have different information to conflict your false narrative before the rigging: I see what they did. They are totally lying now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin has more votes than registered voters....No Fraud though - AR15.COM
> 
> 
> Firearm Discussion and Resources from AR-15, AK-47, Handguns and more! Buy, Sell, and Trade your Firearms and Gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ar15.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before they scammed the Google search 3,239,920 votes cast. 3,129,000 registered voters we have pics to prove it no problem. And video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours is an unsourced picture on a message chat board.
> 
> Mine is the direct link to the *Election Commission of the State of Wisconsin:* (November 1, 2020 Voter Registration Statistics | Wisconsin Elections Commission) stating this:
> 
> *The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.*
> 
> Our sources are not equal. You've been played.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you think your source is a good source. BS!!
Click to expand...


Laughing.....you're literally claiming that the *State of Wisconsin* isn't a good source on the number of registered voters in the *State of Wisconsin*?

That's your working argument, huh?


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
Click to expand...


I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....

*....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy. 

Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?


----------



## Thoth001

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
Click to expand...




NotfooledbyW said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A) when it is an unpopular incumbent president who in his bid for a second term loses the popular vote by 6 million votes
> and the electoral vote by the same “landslide” margin that gave him a first term.
> 
> (B) when the incumbent President is a blatant racist who has his legal team and his Party attempt to obstruct and disenfranchise the non-white vote prior to and after the election.
> 
> (C) when A and B occur and that loser incumbent is well known for being a liar prior to and during his first term.
> 
> (D) when all the above occur and that loser incumbent President has a political base that believe every rightwing whacko conspirator out there including Qanon and full fledged white supremacists and illegal self appointed anti-Governnent militia groups.
Click to expand...


Everyone is racist to your ilk even brown paper bags.The fact is people who call other people racist are the biggest racist dingleberry. Demod KKK and you are a part of the system of lynching people of color. Face it Jack you winy little child.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
Click to expand...


They lie to you..Wake the fk up dooche! The Cabal controls more then you know. The fact is, the Cabal wants Biden in because he does everything they want and Trump actually cared about America. Your daddy Biden will sell you directly to China.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They lie to you..Wake the fk up dooche! The Cabal controls more then you know. The fact is, the Cabal wants Biden in because he does everything they want and Trump actually cared about America. Your daddy Biden will sell you directly to China.
Click to expand...


Says you, citing you. And your source sucks. Meanwhile, the State of Wisconsin still confirms that it had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.

And you still have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
Click to expand...


You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They lie to you..Wake the fk up dooche! The Cabal controls more then you know. The fact is, the Cabal wants Biden in because he does everything they want and Trump actually cared about America. Your daddy Biden will sell you directly to China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing you. And your source sucks. Meanwhile, the State of Wisconsin still confirms that it had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.
> 
> And you still have no idea what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


You don't. I live in Wi and seen it first hand. The fact is Biden cheated. So face up to it. He is not going to be pres. So quit your pipe dream of your China man.Google can't change the facts or your false narritive of your link who is in bed with google and the Cabal.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Thoth001 said:


> In my home state Wisconsin more votes then people.



You are a LIAR. a proven liar. Wisconsin Turnout in 2020  was a little lower percentage-wise than it was in 2004.

Give it up liar. Americans hate liars, specifically racist liars:
​







						Fact-check: Did Wisconsin voter turnout dramatically jump between 2016 and 2020?
					

Donald Trump Jr.: "Wisconsin voter turnout jumped from 67% in 2016 to 89% in 2020."PolitiFact’s ruling: Pants on FireHere’s why: The




					www.google.com
				


So when you divide the number of votes cast in Wisconsin — 3,278,963 as of Nov. 5 — by the voting-age population in Wisconsin (4,536,293 as of 2019, according to the elections commission), you get a turnout rate of 72.3%.​
That's the highest rate ever behind the 2004 election, but solidly in the range of past presidential contests here.​
Recent presidential election turnouts in Wisconsin:​
2020 — 72.3%
2016 — 67.3%
2012 — 70.4%
2008 — 69.2%
2004 — 72.9%
2000 — 67%
It is also worth noting that while Biden received about 250,000 more votes than Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton did in 2016, Trump exceeded his own 2016 totals by 14.6% percent, or about 200,000 votes.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
Click to expand...


Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.

As would any rational person.

Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.

No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They lie to you..Wake the fk up dooche! The Cabal controls more then you know. The fact is, the Cabal wants Biden in because he does everything they want and Trump actually cared about America. Your daddy Biden will sell you directly to China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing you. And your source sucks. Meanwhile, the State of Wisconsin still confirms that it had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.
> 
> And you still have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. I live in Wi and seen it first hand. The fact is Biden cheated. So face up to it. He is not going to be pres. So quit your pipe dream of your China man.Google can't change the facts or your false narritive of your link who is in bed with google and the Cabal.
Click to expand...


No, you haven't. 

You're so commited to your fantasy, that you're literally ignoring the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin. The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.

Says who? Says Wisconsin.

You just don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
Click to expand...


Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
Click to expand...


I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.

 And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They lie to you..Wake the fk up dooche! The Cabal controls more then you know. The fact is, the Cabal wants Biden in because he does everything they want and Trump actually cared about America. Your daddy Biden will sell you directly to China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing you. And your source sucks. Meanwhile, the State of Wisconsin still confirms that it had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.
> 
> And you still have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. I live in Wi and seen it first hand. The fact is Biden cheated. So face up to it. He is not going to be pres. So quit your pipe dream of your China man.Google can't change the facts or your false narritive of your link who is in bed with google and the Cabal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you haven't.
> 
> You're so commited to your fantasy, that you're literally ignoring the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin. The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.
> 
> Says who? Says Wisconsin.
> 
> You just don't know what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


What a dkface with his mask....


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
Click to expand...


And you believe the numbers? WI is also saying everyone is dying when they arn't duh...


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They lie to you..Wake the fk up dooche! The Cabal controls more then you know. The fact is, the Cabal wants Biden in because he does everything they want and Trump actually cared about America. Your daddy Biden will sell you directly to China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing you. And your source sucks. Meanwhile, the State of Wisconsin still confirms that it had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.
> 
> And you still have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. I live in Wi and seen it first hand. The fact is Biden cheated. So face up to it. He is not going to be pres. So quit your pipe dream of your China man.Google can't change the facts or your false narritive of your link who is in bed with google and the Cabal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you haven't.
> 
> You're so commited to your fantasy, that you're literally ignoring the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin. The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.
> 
> Says who? Says Wisconsin.
> 
> You just don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dkface with his mask....
> 
> View attachment 419881
Click to expand...


Laughing....Trump was so inept with COVID and his mask free parties, he put HIMSELF in the ICU.

I'll stick with Biden, thank you. Biden has been pushing for preparation for the pandemic since before he won the election. And since.

Trump has been pouting and rage tweeting about silly conspiracy theories rather than leading.

Yet another reason Biden is just better for America.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you believe the numbers? WI is also saying everyone is dying when they arn't duh...
Click to expand...


I believe the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters more _than I believe you._

As would any rational person.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
Click to expand...


If you are going to give me a link from a gov website or a mainstream media website I have good reason not to believe them because all they do is lie.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Thoth001 said:


> View attachment 419878



You are an idiot and a liar:

WISCONSIN HAS same day registration - legal same day voter registration.

The election night numbers you cite from
Your TV screen DO NOT include same  day registered legal voters in Wisconsin. 

you are an idiot. No wonder you voted for TrumpO twice.

When you learn how to be both intelligent and honest I consider you views on who is and who isn’t racist. Until then trump and much of his cult are outright blatant racists.

Trump sent his legal team to Michigan demanding all votes in Wayne COUNTY be thrown out and he wins Michigan by virtue of denying black Americans the right to vote against him and for one they prefer.

that is racist and should be a crime.

Shame on you for supporting a racist President.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are going to give me a link from a gov website or a mainstream media website I have good reason not to believe them because all they do is lie.
Click to expand...


Or.....you don't know what you're talking about. 

Why would any rational person ignore the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters....and instead believe you?

There is no reason.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you believe the numbers? WI is also saying everyone is dying when they arn't duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters more _than I believe you._
> 
> As would any rational person.
Click to expand...


Yea and I am sure you would believe Hitler when he said they needed to round up the jews because they are bad people. OK.Right.


----------



## Thoth001

NotfooledbyW said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot and a liar:
> 
> WISCONSIN HAS same day registration - legal same day voter registration.
> 
> The election night numbers you cite DO NOT include sane day registered legal voters.
> 
> you are an idiot. No wonder you voted for TrumpO twice.
Click to expand...


BS and you are mis informed.


----------



## Skylar

NotfooledbyW said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot and a liar:
> 
> WISCONSIN HAS same day registration - legal same day voter registration.
> 
> The election night numbers you cite DO NOT include sane day registered legal voters.
> 
> you are an idiot. No wonder you voted for TrumpO twice.
Click to expand...


Actually, he's just wrong. As of November 1st, the State of Wisconsin had about 3.6 million registered voters. Only about 3.3 million voted. 






						November 1, 2020 Voter Registration Statistics | Wisconsin Elections Commission
					

The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020. Wisconsin does not collect information on the gender, race or political party affiliation of registered voters.




					elections.wi.gov


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you believe the numbers? WI is also saying everyone is dying when they arn't duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters more _than I believe you._
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea and I am sure you would believe Hitler when he said they needed to round up the jews because they are bad people. OK.Right.
Click to expand...


Nah, I just trust the election results more than I do you citing yourself and your silly conspiracies.

As would any rational person. You just don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you believe the numbers? WI is also saying everyone is dying when they arn't duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters more _than I believe you._
> 
> As would any rational person.
Click to expand...


Believe what you want. It don't make it true.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you believe the numbers? WI is also saying everyone is dying when they arn't duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters more _than I believe you._
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea and I am sure you would believe Hitler when he said they needed to round up the jews because they are bad people. OK.Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I just trust the election results more than I do you citing yourself and your silly conspiracies.
> 
> As would any rational person. You just don't know what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


A rational person knows the gov and media lies to you. Your not rational just a sheep.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you believe the numbers? WI is also saying everyone is dying when they arn't duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters more _than I believe you._
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe what you want. It don't make it true.
Click to expand...


Laughing....but your silly fantasies, backed by nothing, do?

Again, why would any rational person ignore the State of Wisconsin on its own registered voters......and instead believe you?

Even you can't give us a good reason why anyone would ever do this.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot and a liar:
> 
> WISCONSIN HAS same day registration - legal same day voter registration.
> 
> The election night numbers you cite DO NOT include sane day registered legal voters.
> 
> you are an idiot. No wonder you voted for TrumpO twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he's just wrong. As of November 1st, the State of Wisconsin had about 3.6 million registered voters. Only about 3.3 million voted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> November 1, 2020 Voter Registration Statistics | Wisconsin Elections Commission
> 
> 
> The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020. Wisconsin does not collect information on the gender, race or political party affiliation of registered voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elections.wi.gov
Click to expand...


And you are still quoting gov sites like a good little sheep.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you believe the numbers? WI is also saying everyone is dying when they arn't duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters more _than I believe you._
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea and I am sure you would believe Hitler when he said they needed to round up the jews because they are bad people. OK.Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I just trust the election results more than I do you citing yourself and your silly conspiracies.
> 
> As would any rational person. You just don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A rational person knows the gov and media lies to you. Your not rational just a sheep.
Click to expand...


I'm a sheep because I won't ignore the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters.....and refuse to believe whatever numbers you made up instead?

I'm so happy to disappoint you.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you believe the numbers? WI is also saying everyone is dying when they arn't duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters more _than I believe you._
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe what you want. It don't make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....but your silly fantasies, backed by nothing, do?
> 
> Again, why would any rational person ignore the State of Wisconsin on its own registered voters......and instead believe you?
> 
> Even you can't give us a good reason why anyone would ever do this.
Click to expand...


Believe what you want. The fact is Biden cheated no matter how you want to slice it.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot and a liar:
> 
> WISCONSIN HAS same day registration - legal same day voter registration.
> 
> The election night numbers you cite DO NOT include sane day registered legal voters.
> 
> you are an idiot. No wonder you voted for TrumpO twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he's just wrong. As of November 1st, the State of Wisconsin had about 3.6 million registered voters. Only about 3.3 million voted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> November 1, 2020 Voter Registration Statistics | Wisconsin Elections Commission
> 
> 
> The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020. Wisconsin does not collect information on the gender, race or political party affiliation of registered voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elections.wi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are still quoting gov sites like a good little sheep.
Click to expand...


Says the guy that literally_ made up _numbers on voter registration in the State of Wisconsin .

I'll stick with the actual election results, thank you. And not your fantasies, backed by nothing.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you believe the numbers? WI is also saying everyone is dying when they arn't duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters more _than I believe you._
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe what you want. It don't make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....but your silly fantasies, backed by nothing, do?
> 
> Again, why would any rational person ignore the State of Wisconsin on its own registered voters......and instead believe you?
> 
> Even you can't give us a good reason why anyone would ever do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe what you want. The fact is Biden cheated no matter how you want to slice it.
Click to expand...


Your fantasies aren't facts. As demonstrated by your fantasies about Wisconsin having more votes cast than registered voters. A claim that is provably false. I should know....I proved it.

You just don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you believe the numbers? WI is also saying everyone is dying when they arn't duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters more _than I believe you._
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea and I am sure you would believe Hitler when he said they needed to round up the jews because they are bad people. OK.Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I just trust the election results more than I do you citing yourself and your silly conspiracies.
> 
> As would any rational person. You just don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A rational person knows the gov and media lies to you. Your not rational just a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a sheep because I won't ignore the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters.....and refuse to believe whatever numbers you made up instead?
> 
> I'm so happy to disappoint you.
Click to expand...


You make a great debate and did a great job but the fact is....Voter fraud is going on and if you don't see that, I don't know what to tell you. Just pretend its not then.You are just sticking your head in the sand and being a fool.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you believe the numbers? WI is also saying everyone is dying when they arn't duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters more _than I believe you._
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea and I am sure you would believe Hitler when he said they needed to round up the jews because they are bad people. OK.Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I just trust the election results more than I do you citing yourself and your silly conspiracies.
> 
> As would any rational person. You just don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A rational person knows the gov and media lies to you. Your not rational just a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a sheep because I won't ignore the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters.....and refuse to believe whatever numbers you made up instead?
> 
> I'm so happy to disappoint you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a great debate and did a great job but the fact is....Voter fraud is going on and if you don't see that, I don't know what to tell you. Just pretend its not then.You are just sticking your head in the sand and being a fool.
Click to expand...


Again, you're not presenting 'facts'. *You're presenting fantasies backed by nothing. *Fantasies so void of fact or reason that you literally had to make up numbers of Wisconsin's voter registration.

If your claims had merit, you wouldn't have had to lie about Wisconsin voter registration. You can't be trusted and don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Thoth001 said:


> Believe what you want. The fact is Biden cheated no matter how you want to slice it.



When Rudy and all TRUMPO’s lawyers are in court under oath they tell the judge that there was no fraud there was no cheating - because they can’t lie in a courtroom. Then they go outside find a TV camera crew and claim the truth is that Biden only won by cheating.

They want TrumPO’s 72 million cult followers to send money for the legal farce they are fighting.

RUDY’s cut is $20,000 a day.,

How much $ have you sent?


----------



## Mac1958

Uncensored2008 said:


> Have you ever, even once, wondered what the CCP media is not telling you, what CNN and MSNBC are leaving out? What the NY Times is misrepresenting?  Of course not,  the party is infallible.


Line 5 of my sig, it applies across the board, all media:   5. >>>_ From Maddow to Hannity: How the Division Pimps operate and win_

You nutters are so freakin' easy.  You're completely out of your league here.


----------



## DarthVader

NotfooledbyW said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe what you want. The fact is Biden cheated no matter how you want to slice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Rudy and all TRUMPO’s lawyers are in court under oath they tell the judge that there was no fraud there was no cheating - because they can’t lie in a courtroom. Then they go outside find a TV camera crew and claim the truth is that Biden only won by cheating.
> 
> They want TrumPO’s 72 million cult followers to send money for the legal farce they are fighting.
> 
> RUDY’s cut is $20,000 a day.,
> 
> How much $ have you sent?
Click to expand...


Biden   barely left his basement& he bragged about  his election fraud .


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## DarthVader

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you believe the numbers? WI is also saying everyone is dying when they arn't duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters more _than I believe you._
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea and I am sure you would believe Hitler when he said they needed to round up the jews because they are bad people. OK.Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I just trust the election results more than I do you citing yourself and your silly conspiracies.
> 
> As would any rational person. You just don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A rational person knows the gov and media lies to you. Your not rational just a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a sheep because I won't ignore the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters.....and refuse to believe whatever numbers you made up instead?
> 
> I'm so happy to disappoint you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a great debate and did a great job but the fact is....Voter fraud is going on and if you don't see that, I don't know what to tell you. Just pretend its not then.You are just sticking your head in the sand and being a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you're not presenting 'facts'. *You're presenting fantasies backed by nothing. *Fantasies so void of fact or reason that you literally had to make up numbers of Wisconsin's voter registration.
> 
> If your claims had merit, you wouldn't have had to lie about Wisconsin voter registration. You can't be trusted and don't know what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


I bet you believed the Trump Russia collusion nonsense.


----------



## Skylar

DarthVader said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you believe the numbers? WI is also saying everyone is dying when they arn't duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters more _than I believe you._
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea and I am sure you would believe Hitler when he said they needed to round up the jews because they are bad people. OK.Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I just trust the election results more than I do you citing yourself and your silly conspiracies.
> 
> As would any rational person. You just don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A rational person knows the gov and media lies to you. Your not rational just a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a sheep because I won't ignore the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters.....and refuse to believe whatever numbers you made up instead?
> 
> I'm so happy to disappoint you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a great debate and did a great job but the fact is....Voter fraud is going on and if you don't see that, I don't know what to tell you. Just pretend its not then.You are just sticking your head in the sand and being a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you're not presenting 'facts'. *You're presenting fantasies backed by nothing. *Fantasies so void of fact or reason that you literally had to make up numbers of Wisconsin's voter registration.
> 
> If your claims had merit, you wouldn't have had to lie about Wisconsin voter registration. You can't be trusted and don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you believed the Trump Russia collusion nonsense.
Click to expand...


I certainly believed the election results!


----------



## DarthVader

Mac1958 said:


>



So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?


----------



## Skylar

DarthVader said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
Click to expand...


The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.

Because he, you know...._won the election_.


----------



## Mac1958

Skylar said:


> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.
> 
> Because he, know you....won the election.
Click to expand...

Not in their universe.  It was a Trump landslide!


----------



## DarthVader

Skylar said:


> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.
> 
> Because he, know you....won the election.
Click to expand...


Joe  has all the signs of dementia 79  million didn't vote for Biden.


----------



## Skylar

DarthVader said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.
> 
> Because he, know you....won the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe  has all the signs of dementia 79  million didn't vote for Biden.
Click to expand...


So its the electorate's fault that Trump lost?

So much for the 'party of personal responsibility', eh?


----------



## DarthVader

Mac1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.
> 
> Because he, know you....won the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in their universe.  It was a Trump landslide!
Click to expand...


It was and it will be proven & overturned just wait and see!


----------



## DarthVader

Skylar said:


> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.
> 
> Because he, know you....won the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe  has all the signs of dementia 79  million didn't vote for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So its the electorate's fault that Trump lost?
> 
> So much for the 'party of personal responsibility', eh?
Click to expand...


No way 79  million  voted for senile Biden.


----------



## Skylar

DarthVader said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.
> 
> Because he, know you....won the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in their universe.  It was a Trump landslide!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was and it will be proven & overturned just wait and see!
Click to expand...


Nothing says will be 'proven and overturned' like yet another Trump failure in court just yesterday:



> One might expect that when seeking such a startling outcome, a plaintiff would come formidably armed with compelling legal arguments and factual proof of rampant corruption, such that this Court would have no option but to regrettably grant the proposed injunctive relief despite the impact it would have on such a large group of citizens. That has not happened. Instead,* this Court has been presented with strained legal arguments without merit and speculative accusations, unpled in the operative complaint and unsupported by evidence.*



Failure after failure is neither sign of skill nor success.


----------



## Skylar

DarthVader said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.
> 
> Because he, know you....won the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe  has all the signs of dementia 79  million didn't vote for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So its the electorate's fault that Trump lost?
> 
> So much for the 'party of personal responsibility', eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way 79  million  voted for senile Biden
Click to expand...


Oh, so your just saying 'uh-uh' to the election results. Just straight up denying that they ever happened.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Mac1958

DarthVader said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.
> 
> Because he, know you....won the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe  has all the signs of dementia 79  million didn't vote for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So its the electorate's fault that Trump lost?
> 
> So much for the 'party of personal responsibility', eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way 79  million  voted for senile Biden.
Click to expand...

^^^ And this is the issue.  They adore Trump so much that they simply can't wrap their minds around the fact that so many don't.

You guys cheered him on when he did the things he did, and told everyone else to go fuck themselves.

Okay.  Well, those people have spoken.  And you just can't see it, because of your love for him.


----------



## DarthVader

Skylar said:


> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.
> 
> Because he, know you....won the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe  has all the signs of dementia 79  million didn't vote for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So its the electorate's fault that Trump lost?
> 
> So much for the 'party of personal responsibility', eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way 79  million  voted for senile Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so your just saying 'uh-uh' the election results. Just straight up denying that they ever happened.
> 
> Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


You don't get to lecture me, your side denied the legitimacy of 45!


----------



## JoeB131




----------



## DarthVader

Mac1958 said:


> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.
> 
> Because he, know you....won the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe  has all the signs of dementia 79  million didn't vote for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So its the electorate's fault that Trump lost?
> 
> So much for the 'party of personal responsibility', eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way 79  million  voted for senile Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ And this is the issue.  They adore Trump so much that they simply can't wrap their minds around the fact that so many don't.
> 
> You guys cheered him on when he did the things he did, and told everyone else to go fuck themselves.
> 
> Okay.  Well, those people have spoken.  And you just can't see it, because of your love for him.
Click to expand...


Trump will win in court just watch!


----------



## Skylar

DarthVader said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.
> 
> Because he, know you....won the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe  has all the signs of dementia 79  million didn't vote for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So its the electorate's fault that Trump lost?
> 
> So much for the 'party of personal responsibility', eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way 79  million  voted for senile Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so your just saying 'uh-uh' the election results. Just straight up denying that they ever happened.
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to lecture me, your side denied the legitimacy of 45!
Click to expand...


Hillary conceded within 24 hours, Obama invited Trump to the White House in 48 hours.

Its been 2 weeks.....and Trump is still pouting and throwing tantrums.

So yes....I do get to lecture you.


----------



## Skylar

DarthVader said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.
> 
> Because he, know you....won the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe  has all the signs of dementia 79  million didn't vote for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So its the electorate's fault that Trump lost?
> 
> So much for the 'party of personal responsibility', eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way 79  million  voted for senile Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ And this is the issue.  They adore Trump so much that they simply can't wrap their minds around the fact that so many don't.
> 
> You guys cheered him on when he did the things he did, and told everyone else to go fuck themselves.
> 
> Okay.  Well, those people have spoken.  And you just can't see it, because of your love for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump will win in court just watch!
Click to expand...


Like yesterday when a judge told him this?



> In the United States of America, this cannot justify the disenfranchisement of a single voter, let alone all the voters of its sixth most populated state. Our people, laws, and institutions demand more. At bottom, Plaintiffs have failed to meet their burden to state a claim upon which relief may be granted. Therefore, I grant Defendants’ motions and dismiss



I'm guessing neither Hannity nor OAN told you about that.


----------



## beagle9

antontoo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you love your country, you don't elect a man like Briben and his Affirmative action pick to the offices of the Presidency, and you sure as hell don't concede to them after knowing what we know about their ideas and positions to be taken against the majority of citizen's in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show me a serious indictment (not even conviction) for bribery charges you claim and we'll have something to talk about. Right now you are just posting baseless bullshit.
> 
> It's easy to run your mouth, PROVE IT.
> 
> Trumps and his people keep running their mouth about supposedly huge election fraud, but get LAUGHED out of courts, because their claims are without any legal merrit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show you ??? It came straight from the dumb aces mouth. Show you ???? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't come from his mouth idiot. You don't know what the fuck you are peddling.
> 
> If it did he'd be convicted for it. *DUH*
Click to expand...

You don't know what the heck you're peddling DUH.

Have you seen anyone being convicted for their crimes lately ? Maybe being let out of Prison or jail due to the Covid-19, and this as so to commit more crime or maybe someone being detained for 24 hours after burning and looting maybe or Briben openly stating that he would hold back funds until a foriegn official was fired in another country or Hitlery destroying evidence, the epstein debacle, and on and on and on it all goes while it is all being ignored for political reason's today. 

The biggest crime was China releasing the virus on us, and that alone should have caused Marshall law and a temporary curfew to be put in place, and especially a serious lock down within the prison system instead of a damned walk out. 

Yes, accountability is big time in question in this country now, but it's focus should be on the Democrats for all of their undermining of this country, otherwise with their GET TRUMP bullcrap regardless of what it was doing to the country, and how many died due to what they did to the country. 

Right now a series of serious cases should be building against them, and trials should be in their future, otherwise for them to have to answer for their crimes. They should not be rewarded instead.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

DarthVader said:


> Biden barely left his basement& he bragged about his election fraud .



Tell us why TRUMPo’s lawyers including the $20,000 per day Rudy the courtroom Rube tell all the judges that Trump0’s lawsuits are not about election fraud.

“This is not a fraud case,” the Trump campaign’s lawyer *Kory Langhofer* told a Maricopa County judge last week. Giuliani repeated that line verbatim in the late afternoon session, of the Middle District of Pennsylvania lawsuit.

The campaign’s other lawyers made similar remarks before state judges in Montgomery and Philadelphia Counties.









						Highlights from Rudy Giuliani’s Courtroom Appearance for Trump | Law & Crime
					

Rudy Giuliani's debut performance for the Trump campaign in federal court on Tuesday afternoon looked like his freewheeling press conference at the Four Seasons Landscaping Company. He recapped the same baseless allegations of voter-fraud—only this time, in front of a judge in a riff that bore...




					www.google.com


----------



## JoeB131




----------



## beagle9

Skylar said:


> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.
> 
> Because he, know you....won the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe  has all the signs of dementia 79  million didn't vote for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So its the electorate's fault that Trump lost?
> 
> So much for the 'party of personal responsibility', eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way 79  million  voted for senile Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so your just saying 'uh-uh' the election results. Just straight up denying that they ever happened.
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to lecture me, your side denied the legitimacy of 45!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary conceded within 24 hours, Obama invited Trump to the White House in 48 hours.
> 
> Its been 2 weeks.....and Trump is still pouting and throwing tantrums.
> 
> So yes....I do get to lecture you.
Click to expand...

Trump knows the election was fraudulent along with everything else the Democrats did for the last 4 years to him. I don't blame him for standing up for the American people, and standing in the way of this nation being turned over to an unqualified pandering race baiting mentally unstable man, and his chosen affirmative action pick (who is also unqualified), to run this country.


----------



## beagle9

Quasar44 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually kind of retarded.
> 
> First, you have to PROVE FRAUD, not just allege it.
> 
> Secondly, you have to show that the Fraud made a difference.  Just because there were 10 people who cast ballots when they shouldn't have been able to, if you lost a state by 12,000 votes, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Then you have to prove it happened in enough states to make a difference.  Again, if we were to give you AZ or GA, Biden would still win.  You have to overturn AZ, GA, WI and at least one other state.
> 
> Fourth- A lot of this really shouldn't matter one way or the other.  Biden decisively won the popular vote.  The people made their preference pretty clear.  That we are still using this archaic system that is subject to this level of gaming is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows the Dems cheated. Don't be blinded by party lines. And sure both the Democrypyts and Repulicons have been doing this for a long time. What about the entities that were running for Pres that you didn't even here about. LIke the Constitutional party and the Libertarian party. They don't even get a chance because of all the cheating. So use some common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a massive flaw in your argument. You don’t see it. So let me explain it to you please. JoeB doesn’t have half a brain. Quarter at best. I find it odd that 25mil more voted but the libertarian candidate received 3 mil fewer votes. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know it was a fake election but with zero state cooperation, zero FBI help and zero media
> There is not enough time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI is part of it and should be shut down or atleast cleaned out of corruption. They are not doing their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumpy bear told you that?
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast. He claimed it in 2016 before he won, he claimed it after he won to refuse to accept that he lost popular vote and he claimed it many times before 2020 election.
> 
> He now lost and SURPRIZE! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud that somehow can't be formulated in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You MAD ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you dupes. I'm sad for what Trump is willing to do to this country that he supposedly loves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do for our country besides whine like a little biatch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the whiny bitch.
> 
> You lost at the ballot box and are too weak minded to accept that reality.
> 
> Fucking losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote because I am a researcher dooche. But anyone can plainly see that Trump atleast cares about our country. Biden is a sell out to China and should be prosecuted for treason. Yea the ballot box loss for Trump because all the Democrypts cheated. But their time is coming. They will be held to the fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you care about your country you don't claim American election results can't be trusted without DAMN GOOD EVIDENCE you can take to court.
> 
> If you love your country you don't spread self serving bullshit, you conceed a loss at the ballot box and you facilitate peaceful transfer of power to the incoming administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden lost, what did Hillary say? Do not concede. Don't you think Biden would be doing the same thing? It was going to happen either way because now the cheating as been brought to our minds. Most people never thought of this. But another reason I don't vote because I knew this a long time ago and I won't waste my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary? I thought Biden ran.
> 
> Hillary ran in 2016. She conceeded THE NEXT DAY after election, even though she had qualms.
> 
> What Trump is doing is pathetic and so are you for going along with this clown show. He loves himself above all else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She conceded out of fear of further exposure for her dasturdly deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, she conceeded, with some presure from Obama, because they PUT COUNTRY AND THE PEOPLE FIRST. They respect certain ideals like peaceful transfer of power that is at the very foundation of our governance.
> 
> This is a concept foreign to self-absorbed daytrader like Trump. He doesn't give any shit about the long term damage he is inflicting on America. All he cares about is how to capitalize on your gullibility and not EVER having to admit that he is a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary and Obama only care about enriching themselves
Click to expand...

More about the power than the money with Hitlery, but Obammy was the ultimate pandering wealth redistribution king. It was built into his DNA that whitey bad, and therefore he or she must pay a huge price for that bad, even if it was a thousand years since slavery, they just keep it going in order to steal everything that isn't locked down. Gotta get at the "MAN" you know. It's justified ya know.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> Trump knows the election was fraudulent



Why does he not convey what he knows to his legal team ???????

You need to answer that question. If you can’t you care an idiot.

You too Old Yeller why are Trump’s lawsuits not about election fraud? 

“This is not a fraud case,” the Trump campaign’s lawyer *Kory Langhofer* told a Maricopa County judge last week. Giuliani repeated that line verbatim in the late afternoon session, of the Middle District of Pennsylvania lawsuit.

The campaign’s other lawyers made similar remarks before state judges in Montgomery and Philadelphia Counties.









						Highlights from Rudy Giuliani’s Courtroom Appearance for Trump | Law & Crime
					

Rudy Giuliani's debut performance for the Trump campaign in federal court on Tuesday afternoon looked like his freewheeling press conference at the Four Seasons Landscaping Company. He recapped the same baseless allegations of voter-fraud—only this time, in front of a judge in a riff that bore...




					www.google.com


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A) when it is an unpopular incumbent president who in his bid for a second term loses the popular vote by 6 million votes
> and the electoral vote by the same “landslide” margin that gave him a first term.
> 
> (B) when the incumbent President is a blatant racist who has his legal team and his Party attempt to obstruct and disenfranchise the non-white vote prior to and after the election.
> 
> (C) when A and B occur and that loser incumbent is well known for being a liar prior to and during his first term.
> 
> (D) when all the above occur and that loser incumbent President has a political base that believe every rightwing whacko conspirator out there including Qanon and full fledged white supremacists and illegal self appointed anti-Governnent militia groups.
Click to expand...

All bullcrap lies in which you Democrats created for pure political reason's, and Briben lies when he says he will be the president for all Americans, because if people like you lie and say that an American is bad, then he must listen to you and not represent that American. You know why you wanted Briben in office, because he will be your puppet, and he will have to be against the American's you Democrats deem as bad American's, and hell that will be a 3rd of the country. Good luck pulling that one off again. It is the very reason Trump was elected to begin with.


----------



## beagle9

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They lie to you..Wake the fk up dooche! The Cabal controls more then you know. The fact is, the Cabal wants Biden in because he does everything they want and Trump actually cared about America. Your daddy Biden will sell you directly to China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing you. And your source sucks. Meanwhile, the State of Wisconsin still confirms that it had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.
> 
> And you still have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. I live in Wi and seen it first hand. The fact is Biden cheated. So face up to it. He is not going to be pres. So quit your pipe dream of your China man.Google can't change the facts or your false narritive of your link who is in bed with google and the Cabal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you haven't.
> 
> You're so commited to your fantasy, that you're literally ignoring the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin. The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.
> 
> Says who? Says Wisconsin.
> 
> You just don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dkface with his mask....
> 
> View attachment 419881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....Trump was so inept with COVID and his mask free parties, he put HIMSELF in the ICU.
> 
> I'll stick with Biden, thank you. Biden has been pushing for preparation for the pandemic since before he won the election. And since.
> 
> Trump has been pouting and rage tweeting about silly conspiracy theories rather than leading.
> 
> Yet another reason Biden is just better for America.
Click to expand...

Yeah, makes one wonder about Briben and China. It'll all come out whether Trump is in office or not. The American citizens won't rest until justice is finally achieved in the case of destroying this nation for political power and for political gain reasoning. The republicrats will be on the hot seat as well.


----------



## beagle9

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just like the CIA saying conspiracy theory...Your such a sheep. Baaaaa,
> 
> View attachment 419880
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....I just checked the election results. And find them more credible than I do your baseless claims of election fraud.
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Remember, you've already demonstrated that you're clueless with your blunder on Wisconsin. Worse, you demonstrated that you'll openly ignore evidence to cling to your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you. I'll stick with the actual election results over you citing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let us say you are right.. What do you think a Biden pres will do for America? Show me the facts on how Biden will make America more free? What a fkn joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right. *Wisconsin does. *Its not me your ignoring. You're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its own numbers on registered voters.
> 
> And my first answer to your question would be.....Biden pushes for all the votes to be counted. That puts him head and shoulders above Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you believe the numbers? WI is also saying everyone is dying when they arn't duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the State of Wisconsin on its own number of registered voters more _than I believe you._
> 
> As would any rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe what you want. It don't make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....but your silly fantasies, backed by nothing, do?
> 
> Again, why would any rational person ignore the State of Wisconsin on its own registered voters......and instead believe you?
> 
> Even you can't give us a good reason why anyone would ever do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe what you want. The fact is Biden cheated no matter how you want to slice it.
Click to expand...

The cheater and chief Briben will be a lame duck while his minions reek havoc on this country.


----------



## Skylar

beagle9 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden needs to either concede or this will be his fate....
> 
> View attachment 419874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....your fantasies about Biden won't have anything to do with his term in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be happy to have Biden in if it was an honest election but it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? There's you, spouting nonsense about Wisconsin, backed by nothing and contradicted by the State of Wisconsin and the actual election results.....citing yourself.
> 
> And contradicting you are the actual election results. Why would I ignore them and instead believe you?
> 
> Especially after your rather embarrassing blunder on Wisconsin demonstrated you really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Google is for your China man and lying about the results. We have all the info saved dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not citing Google. I'm citing the State of Wisconsin's own election board. And you're ignoring the State of Wisconsin on its count of its own registered voters.....
> 
> *....so you can cling to a silly conspiracy theory. *Even when you've been demonstrably proven wrong, you ignore the evidence and cling to your conspiracy.
> 
> Can you see why you citing yourself might not be the best source of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They lie to you..Wake the fk up dooche! The Cabal controls more then you know. The fact is, the Cabal wants Biden in because he does everything they want and Trump actually cared about America. Your daddy Biden will sell you directly to China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing you. And your source sucks. Meanwhile, the State of Wisconsin still confirms that it had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.
> 
> And you still have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't. I live in Wi and seen it first hand. The fact is Biden cheated. So face up to it. He is not going to be pres. So quit your pipe dream of your China man.Google can't change the facts or your false narritive of your link who is in bed with google and the Cabal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you haven't.
> 
> You're so commited to your fantasy, that you're literally ignoring the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin. The State of Wisconsin had 3,684,726 active registered voters on November 1, 2020.
> 
> Says who? Says Wisconsin.
> 
> You just don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dkface with his mask....
> 
> View attachment 419881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....Trump was so inept with COVID and his mask free parties, he put HIMSELF in the ICU.
> 
> I'll stick with Biden, thank you. Biden has been pushing for preparation for the pandemic since before he won the election. And since.
> 
> Trump has been pouting and rage tweeting about silly conspiracy theories rather than leading.
> 
> Yet another reason Biden is just better for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, makes one wonder about Briben and China. It'll all come out whether Trump is in office or not. The American citizens won't rest until justice is finally achieved in the case of destroying this nation for political power and for political gain reasoning. The republicrats will be on the hot seat as well.
Click to expand...


I have no idea what you're saying here. Who is 'Briben'? Assume none of us speak right wing bubble talk....and use English.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> All bullcrap lies



What specifically is a lie?


(A) when it is an unpopular incumbent president who in his bid for a second term loses the popular vote by 6 million votes
and the electoral vote by the same “landslide” margin that gave him a first term.

(B) when the incumbent President is a blatant racist who has his legal team and his Party attempt to obstruct and disenfranchise the non-white vote prior to and after the election.

(C) when A and B occur and that loser incumbent is well known for being a liar prior to and during his first term.

(D) when all the above occur and that loser incumbent President has a political base that believe every rightwing whacko conspirator out there including Qanon and full fledged white supremacists and illegal self appointed anti-Governnent militia groups.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All bullcrap lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What specifically is a lie?
> 
> 
> (A) when it is an unpopular incumbent president who in his bid for a second term loses the popular vote by 6 million votes
> and the electoral vote by the same “landslide” margin that gave him a first term.
> 
> (B) when the incumbent President is a blatant racist who has his legal team and his Party attempt to obstruct and disenfranchise the non-white vote prior to and after the election.
> 
> (C) when A and B occur and that loser incumbent is well known for being a liar prior to and during his first term.
> 
> (D) when all the above occur and that loser incumbent President has a political base that believe every rightwing whacko conspirator out there including Qanon and full fledged white supremacists and illegal self appointed anti-Governnent militia groups.
Click to expand...

All lies.


----------



## Gary Lee

candycorn said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> States are in the process of certifying their votes....  Once they are certified...the filing of whatever case you're imagining becomes moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.. There's still a couple weeks for most of them.. I imagine proving a case EXISTS could be done by then..  And certifications can have "stay" orders attached.  Everyone's focused on the 4 states in contention -- but other states may decide to check out the evidence and slow their certifications.
> 
> And if enough of that happens and the Congress does not receive all the certifications by the Constitutional limit -- IT MIGHT go the remedy where the House VOTES on the next president..
> 
> All long shots of course -- but you can't say the "clocks' run out" until it actually has..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its over.  Maricopa is certifying tomorrow. Arizona will certify either by Thanksgiving or the week after.  Courts are going to be closed Thursday and Friday....  Essentially you've got 96 hours to overturn an election.  You've gotten nowhere in 3 weeks of bitching and moaning.
> 
> Time to face reality. Your blob lost.
Click to expand...

How the hell do you figure it's over libber. Sorry, my bad! You answered my own question in ur post. Just another LIBBER that is ignorant of America's electoral process like most. Most libbers you seem to have forgotten the lessons of the 2016 election. As far as "your blob lost" goes.  All that accomplished was to show ur actually not very smart on any scale I am aware of.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

candycorn said:


> Gary Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All allegations of fraud have been investigated or are being investigated.  To date, none are substantiated.
> 
> What I find odd is how this wasn't an issue for Republicans before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not, not even possible as some cases have not even been filed yet.
> 
> So it's clear that you (even as a mod) are doing your part to "fix" the election (and discussions) towards a Biden win, yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> States are in the process of certifying their votes....  Once they are certified...the filing of whatever case you're imagining becomes moot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.. There's still a couple weeks for most of them.. I imagine proving a case EXISTS could be done by then..  And certifications can have "stay" orders attached.  Everyone's focused on the 4 states in contention -- but other states may decide to check out the evidence and slow their certifications.
> 
> And if enough of that happens and the Congress does not receive all the certifications by the Constitutional limit -- IT MIGHT go the remedy where the House VOTES on the next president..
> 
> All long shots of course -- but you can't say the "clocks' run out" until it actually has..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its over.  Maricopa is certifying tomorrow. Arizona will certify either by Thanksgiving or the week after.  Courts are going to be closed Thursday and Friday....  Essentially you've got 96 hours to overturn an election.  You've gotten nowhere in 3 weeks of bitching and moaning.
> 
> Time to face reality. Your blob lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the hell do you figure it's over libber. Sorry, my bad! You answered my own question in ur post. Just another LIBBER that is ignorant of America's electoral process like most. Most libbers you seem to have forgotten the lessons of the 2016 election. As far as "your blob lost" goes.  All that accomplished was to show ur actually not very smart on any scale I am aware of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you say sockboy.
> 
> PS: Trump still lost.
Click to expand...

Way to be unifying. Your corpse is now president. Go celebrate.


----------



## candycorn

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Way to be unifying. Your corpse is now president. Go celebrate.



Biden is your daddy.
Fuck your feelings.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

candycorn said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to be unifying. Your corpse is now president. Go celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is your daddy.
> Fuck your feelings.
Click to expand...

Daddy? He is my great great great daddy. Aka corpse. As you called DJT “blob” I shall call Joe Biden “corpse” for the next 4 yrs (if he makes all four). Why? Because as you said F your Feelings.

Thank you

Congratulations President Corpse.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> View attachment 419901View attachment 419902



Communists concern themselves with really important things.....


----------



## Gary Lee

candycorn said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to be unifying. Your corpse is now president. Go celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is your daddy.
> Fuck your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daddy? He is my great great great daddy. Aka corpse. As you called DJT “blob” I shall call Joe Biden “corpse” for the next 4 yrs (if he makes all four). Why? Because as you said F your Feelings.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Congratulations President Corpse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's unofficial slogan was "Fuck Your Feelings"  Was that meant to be unifying?
> 
> Glad you're finally accepting reality that Biden is your daddy.
Click to expand...

There's a very real reason Biden is referred to as "the Presumptive President elect". Many things can occur between now and 12/14/2020. A person more intellectually inclined would be recalling the results of the 2016 election instead of making"daddy" comments.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Gary Lee said:


> " blatant racist" LMAO@U.



TRUMPo is a blatant racist right now aggressively conspiring with white Republican Michigan state legislators trying to throw all the votes in Wayne County out and get the states’ electors to choose  Trump instead of Biden who beat Trump by over one hundred thousand votes in Michigan. 

The city of Detroit is in Wayne County where the majority of voters are black with a large Muslim population as well.

Trump does not want black votes to count with zero evidence that there was anything wrong with their vote. That is racist with a capital R.

Trump came in with his racist birther bullshit and will go out trying to disenfranchise the black vote where they live.

You are all in supporting and denying Trump’s racism and that’s all we need know about you.

But you and your racist leader become absolutely irrelevant in 58 days.

Black votes will count. Majority rule returns to America when Joe Biden puts his hand on the Holy Bible and swears to uphold the Constitution and all Anericans right to vote and store decency to the White House once the stench of Trumpism has been fumigated away.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Gary Lee said:


> you r jealous of ol' whitey



I am white and I know racism when I see.

I am ashamed that 72 million Americans are ok with a racist immoral indecent President.

I am very satisfied that 80 million Americans are not ok with that.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Gary Lee said:


> How the hell do you figure it's over libber.



What’s not over. Trump Lost. Biden won.







With Donald Trump suffering defeat after defeat in the courts as he tries to overturn the 2020 election, and with states poised to certify their vote totals in the coming week, Politico Playbook reports high profile Republicans are slowly emerging and telling the president “It’s over,” and the time to concede is now.

According to Jake Sherman and Anna Palmer of Politico, “The walls are beginning to close in a bit on President Trump” after former New Jersey Gov. Chris Christe (R-NJ) and Texas Sen. John Cornyn (R) admitting it was time to move on.









						The 'walls are closing in' on Donald Trump as Republicans tell him 'It's over': report
					

With Donald Trump suffering defeat after defeat in the courts as he tries to overturn the 2020 election, and with states poised to certify their vote totals in the coming week, Politico Playbook reports high profile Republicans are slowly emerging and telling the president "It's over," and the...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## bravoactual

shockedcanadian said:


> The entire Dominion Software situation really pisses me off, as a Canadian.  I sent a message to the "Powers that Be", that we need to separate ourselves from this company and even go to the lengths of claiming ignorance.  The negative impact this is having on our reputation is horrific and expansive.  This is the type of exposure that Canada does NOT need, regardless of the outcome, or even the level of irregularities.
> 
> As someone who has personally been decimated by Canada, with a waning innovation record and human rights record, why would we be so lax as to allow this company to HQ in Toronto?
> 
> I understand influencing other nations elections, but NOT allies, and certainly not Americas.  I hope to God that Canadian authorities didn't have any hand in this.  This is playing with fire for short term gain.



Ghouli is a LOSER.

He continues to LOSE.

There is no fucking mystical magical sky man, he is not real.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Gary Lee said:


> " blatant racist" LMAO@U.



Where did you go racist?

Based on your laughing off Trump’s racist response to the election  he lost you must be good with Trump’s racist tweet:
​Trump renewed his attack on Motown voters Thursday, tweeting *without evidence,* “Voter Fraud in Detroit is rampant, and has been for many years.”​​







						Trump's Attempts To Overturn The Election And Stay In Power Outrage Voters Of Color
					

Trump and his campaign have waged a war on the election system, relying heavily on baseless allegations of fraud in cities with large Black and brown com...




					m.huffpost.com
				



​








						Black Voices - Black News, Entertainment, Style and Culture
					

Amplifying African American voices through political, social justice, entertainment and cultural news. All black lives deserve to tell their stories.




					m.huffpost.com


----------



## Faun

Thoth001 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
Click to expand...

What a pity you can't prove there is any.


----------



## flacaltenn

BULLDOG said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the source code hasn't been examined?
Click to expand...


By WHO??  Are you aware the US GOVT has literally given Dominion "a seal of approval" to put on their website?  WHO did the forensics on that approval? Why weren't they concerned that the machines FEATURED "weighted voting"?  Did they realize that a 3rd party like SmartMatic could supply "Election Fraud" management S/ware for that machine?  WITHOUT "cracking code" and simply by being approved by Dominion as a "3rd party program provider"???? 

Do you CARE at all that we seem to have a government that's dumber than a box of rocks on securing the vote???


----------



## flacaltenn

BULLDOG said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the source code hasn't been examined?
Click to expand...


WHAT source code?  How often does your PHONE update? How often does your cable box update? Even refrigerators and TVs have firmware updated REGULARLY... Who's watching this?  And what is the procedures for RE-VALIDATING election security when ANYTHING updates?


----------



## Dr Grump

flacaltenn said:


> Do you CARE at all that we seem to have a government that's dumber than a box of rocks on securing the vote???



Well, it would be an issue, if it was an issue, but it's not, so no worries.


----------



## flacaltenn

Dr Grump said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you CARE at all that we seem to have a government that's dumber than a box of rocks on securing the vote???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it would be an issue, if it was an issue, but it's not, so no worries.
Click to expand...


Would you approve a machine for govt use that can make a person 3/5ths of themself?  Or give THEIR vote a 3/5ths weighting and someone else's a 5/3rds weighting?  And why do you THINK -- this is NOT an issue?  

Warren and Kobuchar thought it WAS an issue in 2019 letter to Dominion..  Nothing happened.  I think both corrupt, inept parties LIKE the idea and want to keep it and proliferate it... Can't think of any reason for PUSHING the sale of these machines in the USA...


----------



## BULLDOG

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the source code hasn't been examined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By WHO??  Are you aware the US GOVT has literally given Dominion "a seal of approval" to put on their website?  WHO did the forensics on that approval? Why weren't they concerned that the machines FEATURED "weighted voting"?  Did they realize that a 3rd party like SmartMatic could supply "Election Fraud" management S/ware for that machine?  WITHOUT "cracking code" and simply by being approved by Dominion as a "3rd party program provider"????
> 
> Do you CARE at all that we seem to have a government that's dumber than a box of rocks on securing the vote???
Click to expand...


I gotta ask who did you get that information from. Did you personally inspect the source code, or do you have credible reason to believe your source for this information examined the source code? What verifiable certifications can you point to that shows your source is accurate? Please be specific.


----------



## BULLDOG

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the source code hasn't been examined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT source code?  How often does your PHONE update? How often does your cable box update? Even refrigerators and TVs have firmware updated REGULARLY... Who's watching this?  And what is the procedures for RE-VALIDATING election security when ANYTHING updates?
Click to expand...


We aren't talking about a phone or cable box. If you have credible reason to believe non certified source code is being used, then please present it.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Massive clean-up here.  4 more people ejected from thread for purely personal exchanges over PAGES of this thread.  Multiple warnings issued.  Have 43 posts marked for deletion.  You go off topic to get 100% personal, you will be ejected and/or warned. *


----------



## flacaltenn

BULLDOG said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the source code hasn't been examined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By WHO??  Are you aware the US GOVT has literally given Dominion "a seal of approval" to put on their website?  WHO did the forensics on that approval? Why weren't they concerned that the machines FEATURED "weighted voting"?  Did they realize that a 3rd party like SmartMatic could supply "Election Fraud" management S/ware for that machine?  WITHOUT "cracking code" and simply by being approved by Dominion as a "3rd party program provider"????
> 
> Do you CARE at all that we seem to have a government that's dumber than a box of rocks on securing the vote???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta ask who did you get that information from. Did you personally inspect the source code, or do you have credible reason to believe your source for this information examined the source code? What verifiable certifications can you point to that shows your source is accurate? Please be specific.
Click to expand...


how come YOU DONT THIS and you're so opinionated?  Dominion BRAGS about their machines supporting "weighted races"..  Independent sources confirm that use "floating point" variables for vote totals instead of integers. It's in PLAIN SIGHT..

Then there is the Venezuelan "SmartMatic" third party S/Ware. This is the "dashboard" for UTILIZING that fractional vote in the Dominion machines. (there are other brands of voting machines in the world with weighted races also.  Dictators LOVE THEM)

What else don't ya know? The tools are ALL THERE.. It's POSSIBLE that they were "caught in act" of selectively or temporarily applying weightings to the vote results. The MOTIVE AND OPPORTUNITY was THERE for criminal activity.. There's no doubt..


----------



## Faun

DarthVader said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.
> 
> Because he, know you....won the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe  has all the signs of dementia 79  million didn't vote for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So its the electorate's fault that Trump lost?
> 
> So much for the 'party of personal responsibility', eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way 79  million  voted for senile Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ And this is the issue.  They adore Trump so much that they simply can't wrap their minds around the fact that so many don't.
> 
> You guys cheered him on when he did the things he did, and told everyone else to go fuck themselves.
> 
> Okay.  Well, those people have spoken.  And you just can't see it, because of your love for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump will win in court just watch!
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Suuure, uh-huh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And watch you cultists start crying about how the courts are all part of your conspiracy when they don't vault Impeached Trump back into the White House for 4 more years


----------



## Skylar

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the source code hasn't been examined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By WHO??  Are you aware the US GOVT has literally given Dominion "a seal of approval" to put on their website?  WHO did the forensics on that approval? Why weren't they concerned that the machines FEATURED "weighted voting"?  Did they realize that a 3rd party like SmartMatic could supply "Election Fraud" management S/ware for that machine?  WITHOUT "cracking code" and simply by being approved by Dominion as a "3rd party program provider"????
> 
> Do you CARE at all that we seem to have a government that's dumber than a box of rocks on securing the vote???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta ask who did you get that information from. Did you personally inspect the source code, or do you have credible reason to believe your source for this information examined the source code? What verifiable certifications can you point to that shows your source is accurate? Please be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how come YOU DONT THIS and you're so opinionated?  Dominion BRAGS about their machines supporting "weighted races"..  Independent sources confirm that use "floating point" variables for vote totals instead of integers. It's in PLAIN SIGHT..
> 
> Then there is the Venezuelan "SmartMatic" third party S/Ware. This is the "dashboard" for UTILIZING that fractional vote in the Dominion machines. (there are other brands of voting machines in the world with weighted races also.  Dictators LOVE THEM)
> 
> What else don't ya know? The tools are ALL THERE.. It's POSSIBLE that they were "caught in act" of selectively or temporarily applying weightings to the vote results. The MOTIVE AND OPPORTUNITY was THERE for criminal activity.. There's no doubt..
Click to expand...

A problem with your conspiracy there, chief.



> Smartmatic only provided technology and software to Los Angeles County in the 2020 election, the company told the AP. Its technology was not used in any battleground states, including Pennsylvania, Georgia, Arizona, Nevada, Michigan or North Carolina.



Remember, you don't actually know what you're talking about. You're making up your conspiracy as you type, backed by jackshit.


----------



## flacaltenn

Skylar said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the source code hasn't been examined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By WHO??  Are you aware the US GOVT has literally given Dominion "a seal of approval" to put on their website?  WHO did the forensics on that approval? Why weren't they concerned that the machines FEATURED "weighted voting"?  Did they realize that a 3rd party like SmartMatic could supply "Election Fraud" management S/ware for that machine?  WITHOUT "cracking code" and simply by being approved by Dominion as a "3rd party program provider"????
> 
> Do you CARE at all that we seem to have a government that's dumber than a box of rocks on securing the vote???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta ask who did you get that information from. Did you personally inspect the source code, or do you have credible reason to believe your source for this information examined the source code? What verifiable certifications can you point to that shows your source is accurate? Please be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how come YOU DONT THIS and you're so opinionated?  Dominion BRAGS about their machines supporting "weighted races"..  Independent sources confirm that use "floating point" variables for vote totals instead of integers. It's in PLAIN SIGHT..
> 
> Then there is the Venezuelan "SmartMatic" third party S/Ware. This is the "dashboard" for UTILIZING that fractional vote in the Dominion machines. (there are other brands of voting machines in the world with weighted races also.  Dictators LOVE THEM)
> 
> What else don't ya know? The tools are ALL THERE.. It's POSSIBLE that they were "caught in act" of selectively or temporarily applying weightings to the vote results. The MOTIVE AND OPPORTUNITY was THERE for criminal activity.. There's no doubt..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A problem with your conspiracy there, chief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartmatic only provided technology and software to Los Angeles County in the 2020 election, the company told the AP. Its technology was not used in any battleground states, including Pennsylvania, Georgia, Arizona, Nevada, Michigan or North Carolina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember, you don't actually know what you're talking about. You're making up your conspiracy as you type, backed by jackshit.
Click to expand...


AGAIN - you're chasing me in multiple threads when you have no fucking idea of how SmartMatic plays as a 3rd party app to ANY voting machine that does "fractional or weighted" vote counts.  So just go read the beat-down here in the other thread.. 

German City Is CIA Remote Hacking Base: 28 States Sent Election Results There | Page 5 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Skylar

flacaltenn said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the source code hasn't been examined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By WHO??  Are you aware the US GOVT has literally given Dominion "a seal of approval" to put on their website?  WHO did the forensics on that approval? Why weren't they concerned that the machines FEATURED "weighted voting"?  Did they realize that a 3rd party like SmartMatic could supply "Election Fraud" management S/ware for that machine?  WITHOUT "cracking code" and simply by being approved by Dominion as a "3rd party program provider"????
> 
> Do you CARE at all that we seem to have a government that's dumber than a box of rocks on securing the vote???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta ask who did you get that information from. Did you personally inspect the source code, or do you have credible reason to believe your source for this information examined the source code? What verifiable certifications can you point to that shows your source is accurate? Please be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how come YOU DONT THIS and you're so opinionated?  Dominion BRAGS about their machines supporting "weighted races"..  Independent sources confirm that use "floating point" variables for vote totals instead of integers. It's in PLAIN SIGHT..
> 
> Then there is the Venezuelan "SmartMatic" third party S/Ware. This is the "dashboard" for UTILIZING that fractional vote in the Dominion machines. (there are other brands of voting machines in the world with weighted races also.  Dictators LOVE THEM)
> 
> What else don't ya know? The tools are ALL THERE.. It's POSSIBLE that they were "caught in act" of selectively or temporarily applying weightings to the vote results. The MOTIVE AND OPPORTUNITY was THERE for criminal activity.. There's no doubt..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A problem with your conspiracy there, chief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartmatic only provided technology and software to Los Angeles County in the 2020 election, the company told the AP. Its technology was not used in any battleground states, including Pennsylvania, Georgia, Arizona, Nevada, Michigan or North Carolina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember, you don't actually know what you're talking about. You're making up your conspiracy as you type, backed by jackshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AGAIN - you're chasing me in multiple threads when you have no fucking idea of how SmartMatic plays as a 3rd party app to ANY voting machine that does "fractional or weighted" vote counts.  So just go read the beat-down here in the other thread..
> 
> German City Is CIA Remote Hacking Base: 28 States Sent Election Results There | Page 5 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


I'm not quoting me. I'm quoting Smartmatic. 

Smartmatic only provided technology and software to Los Angeles County in the 2020 election, the company told the AP. Its technology was not used in any battleground states, including Pennsylvania, Georgia, Arizona, Nevada, Michigan or North Carolina.

You .....are citing you. And your source sucks.

Show us the evidence that Smartmatic was on any system outside of Los Angeles County.....or concede the point that your conspiracy just popped.


----------



## Thoth001

Faun said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
Click to expand...


I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.


----------



## Thoth001




----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
Click to expand...


Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.

You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.

No thank you.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of its own registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
Click to expand...


You are the one that is being naive. It's not a conspiracy theory, it is a conspiracy fact that Biden cheated. It don't take a rocked scientist to see that.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of its own registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that is being naive. It's not a conspiracy theory, it is a conspiracy fact that Biden cheated. It don't take a rocked scientist to see that.
Click to expand...


Again, you were presented with superb evidence directly from the State of Wisconsin Election Commission on its own registered voters. It contradicted your conspiracy.

*So you ignored the evidence and clung to your fantasy.*

You have no use for evidence. You ignore anything that contradicts what you want to believe.

No thank you.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> 
> No thank you.
Click to expand...


Even Biden tells you right here. Are you deaf and blind?lol!


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of its own registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that is being naive. It's not a conspiracy theory, it is a conspiracy fact that Biden cheated. It don't take a rocked scientist to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you were presented with superb evidence directly from the State of Wisconsin Election Commission on its own registered voters. It contradicted your conspiracy.
> 
> *So you ignored the evidence and clung to your fantasy.*
> 
> You have no use for evidence. You ignore anything that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> No thank you.
Click to expand...


Your delirious and blind to what is right in front of you.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of its own registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that is being naive. It's not a conspiracy theory, it is a conspiracy fact that Biden cheated. It don't take a rocked scientist to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you were presented with superb evidence directly from the State of Wisconsin Election Commission on its own registered voters. It contradicted your conspiracy.
> 
> *So you ignored the evidence and clung to your fantasy.*
> 
> You have no use for evidence. You ignore anything that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your delirious and blind to what is right in front of you.
Click to expand...


*Or....you ignore overwhelming evidence that contradicts your silly conspiracy.*

You literally ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin........_because a picture from a message board told you to_.

You simply can't be taken seriously.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of its own registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that is being naive. It's not a conspiracy theory, it is a conspiracy fact that Biden cheated. It don't take a rocked scientist to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you were presented with superb evidence directly from the State of Wisconsin Election Commission on its own registered voters. It contradicted your conspiracy.
> 
> *So you ignored the evidence and clung to your fantasy.*
> 
> You have no use for evidence. You ignore anything that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> No thank you.
Click to expand...


The evidence is lies. Downright lies and propaganda. The fact is Biden cheated the election and he will be going down for fraud. So, you better suck it up. You get Trump another 4 years.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of its own registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that is being naive. It's not a conspiracy theory, it is a conspiracy fact that Biden cheated. It don't take a rocked scientist to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you were presented with superb evidence directly from the State of Wisconsin Election Commission on its own registered voters. It contradicted your conspiracy.
> 
> *So you ignored the evidence and clung to your fantasy.*
> 
> You have no use for evidence. You ignore anything that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your delirious and blind to what is right in front of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Or....you ignore overwhelming evidence that contradicts your silly conspiracy.*
> 
> You literally ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin........_because a picture from a message board told you to_.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
Click to expand...


Yes, because the state of Wisconsin has a Democratic governor and he is covering it up.  Wake up bud.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of its own registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that is being naive. It's not a conspiracy theory, it is a conspiracy fact that Biden cheated. It don't take a rocked scientist to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you were presented with superb evidence directly from the State of Wisconsin Election Commission on its own registered voters. It contradicted your conspiracy.
> 
> *So you ignored the evidence and clung to your fantasy.*
> 
> You have no use for evidence. You ignore anything that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your delirious and blind to what is right in front of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Or....you ignore overwhelming evidence that contradicts your silly conspiracy.*
> 
> You literally ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin........_because a picture from a message board told you to_.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because the state of Wisconsin has a Democratic governor and he is covering it up.  Wake up bud.
Click to expand...


Laughing....so you made SECOND conspiracy backed by nothing..... to justify ignoring evidence that contradicts your FIRST conspiracy?

_Shocker._

So much for your babble about 'evidence'. You'll ignore any evidence that contradicts what you want to believe.

Even the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.

You simply can't be taken seriously.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of its own registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that is being naive. It's not a conspiracy theory, it is a conspiracy fact that Biden cheated. It don't take a rocked scientist to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you were presented with superb evidence directly from the State of Wisconsin Election Commission on its own registered voters. It contradicted your conspiracy.
> 
> *So you ignored the evidence and clung to your fantasy.*
> 
> You have no use for evidence. You ignore anything that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your delirious and blind to what is right in front of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Or....you ignore overwhelming evidence that contradicts your silly conspiracy.*
> 
> You literally ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin........_because a picture from a message board told you to_.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
Click to expand...



Joe cheated and here is all the proof in one nice little website for you:









						How Joe "Won":
					

"Remember, Remember, the SIXTH of November, the voter fraud treason and plot."




					www.joecheated.com


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of its own registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that is being naive. It's not a conspiracy theory, it is a conspiracy fact that Biden cheated. It don't take a rocked scientist to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you were presented with superb evidence directly from the State of Wisconsin Election Commission on its own registered voters. It contradicted your conspiracy.
> 
> *So you ignored the evidence and clung to your fantasy.*
> 
> You have no use for evidence. You ignore anything that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your delirious and blind to what is right in front of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Or....you ignore overwhelming evidence that contradicts your silly conspiracy.*
> 
> You literally ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin........_because a picture from a message board told you to_.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because the state of Wisconsin has a Democratic governor and he is covering it up.  Wake up bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....so you made SECOND conspiracy backed by nothing..... to justify ignoring evidence that contradicts your FIRST conspiracy?
> 
> _Shocker._
> 
> So much for your babble about 'evidence'. You'll ignore any evidence that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> Even the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should learn something and watch CSPAN and turn CNN off..


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of its own registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that is being naive. It's not a conspiracy theory, it is a conspiracy fact that Biden cheated. It don't take a rocked scientist to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you were presented with superb evidence directly from the State of Wisconsin Election Commission on its own registered voters. It contradicted your conspiracy.
> 
> *So you ignored the evidence and clung to your fantasy.*
> 
> You have no use for evidence. You ignore anything that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your delirious and blind to what is right in front of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Or....you ignore overwhelming evidence that contradicts your silly conspiracy.*
> 
> You literally ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin........_because a picture from a message board told you to_.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because the state of Wisconsin has a Democratic governor and he is covering it up.  Wake up bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....so you made SECOND conspiracy backed by nothing..... to justify ignoring evidence that contradicts your FIRST conspiracy?
> 
> _Shocker._
> 
> So much for your babble about 'evidence'. You'll ignore any evidence that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> Even the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn something and watch CSPAN and turn CNN off..
Click to expand...


Sidney Powell, huh? The woman that the Trrump team tossed to the curb today?









						Rudy Giuliani: Sidney Powell not part of Trump’s legal team
					

President Donald Trump’s campaign on Sunday distanced itself from Sidney Powell, saying that the lawyer who has been alleging voter fraud in the November election is “not a member of the Trump Legal Team.”




					www.foxnews.com
				




Laughing......I'm sure you'll ignore that to. As you do any fact that contradicts what you want to believe.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of its own registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that is being naive. It's not a conspiracy theory, it is a conspiracy fact that Biden cheated. It don't take a rocked scientist to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you were presented with superb evidence directly from the State of Wisconsin Election Commission on its own registered voters. It contradicted your conspiracy.
> 
> *So you ignored the evidence and clung to your fantasy.*
> 
> You have no use for evidence. You ignore anything that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your delirious and blind to what is right in front of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Or....you ignore overwhelming evidence that contradicts your silly conspiracy.*
> 
> You literally ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin........_because a picture from a message board told you to_.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because the state of Wisconsin has a Democratic governor and he is covering it up.  Wake up bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....so you made SECOND conspiracy backed by nothing..... to justify ignoring evidence that contradicts your FIRST conspiracy?
> 
> _Shocker._
> 
> So much for your babble about 'evidence'. You'll ignore any evidence that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> Even the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
Click to expand...


You can't be taken seriously because you can't even see the truth and what happened and went on.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of its own registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that is being naive. It's not a conspiracy theory, it is a conspiracy fact that Biden cheated. It don't take a rocked scientist to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you were presented with superb evidence directly from the State of Wisconsin Election Commission on its own registered voters. It contradicted your conspiracy.
> 
> *So you ignored the evidence and clung to your fantasy.*
> 
> You have no use for evidence. You ignore anything that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your delirious and blind to what is right in front of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Or....you ignore overwhelming evidence that contradicts your silly conspiracy.*
> 
> You literally ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin........_because a picture from a message board told you to_.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because the state of Wisconsin has a Democratic governor and he is covering it up.  Wake up bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....so you made SECOND conspiracy backed by nothing..... to justify ignoring evidence that contradicts your FIRST conspiracy?
> 
> _Shocker._
> 
> So much for your babble about 'evidence'. You'll ignore any evidence that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> Even the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn something and watch CSPAN and turn CNN off..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sidney Powell, huh? The woman that the Trrump team tossed to the curb today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani: Sidney Powell not part of Trump’s legal team
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump’s campaign on Sunday distanced itself from Sidney Powell, saying that the lawyer who has been alleging voter fraud in the November election is “not a member of the Trump Legal Team.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing......I'm sure you'll ignore that to. As you do any fact that contradicts what you want to believe.
Click to expand...


You know Fox news is part of the controlled opposition don't you?


----------



## jackflash

Mac1958 said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm thinking if this stuff is true...  Then we've been meddling in other countries elections.   Wouldn't you like to prove that otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  Let's see how it plays out in court, where both ends of the story have a chance to make their case and shoot down the other one.
> 
> Instead of blindly believing "our" side like obedient sheep.
Click to expand...

That's a BIG Definite on the "plays out in court". Wait for the evidence to be proved so the opposing sides can @ least open fire on one another while being well informed!


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of its own registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that is being naive. It's not a conspiracy theory, it is a conspiracy fact that Biden cheated. It don't take a rocked scientist to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you were presented with superb evidence directly from the State of Wisconsin Election Commission on its own registered voters. It contradicted your conspiracy.
> 
> *So you ignored the evidence and clung to your fantasy.*
> 
> You have no use for evidence. You ignore anything that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your delirious and blind to what is right in front of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Or....you ignore overwhelming evidence that contradicts your silly conspiracy.*
> 
> You literally ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin........_because a picture from a message board told you to_.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because the state of Wisconsin has a Democratic governor and he is covering it up.  Wake up bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....so you made SECOND conspiracy backed by nothing..... to justify ignoring evidence that contradicts your FIRST conspiracy?
> 
> _Shocker._
> 
> So much for your babble about 'evidence'. You'll ignore any evidence that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> Even the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't be taken seriously because you can't even see the truth and what happened and went on.
Click to expand...


And by 'truth', you mean your imagination.

Remember, we've tried this before. You offered as evidence of your silly little fraud fantasy the absurd idea that Wisconsin had more votes than registered voters.

But it didn't, did it? You just didn't know how many voters were registered in Wisconsin. You made your number up.

But this time its different, huh?


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of its own registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that is being naive. It's not a conspiracy theory, it is a conspiracy fact that Biden cheated. It don't take a rocked scientist to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you were presented with superb evidence directly from the State of Wisconsin Election Commission on its own registered voters. It contradicted your conspiracy.
> 
> *So you ignored the evidence and clung to your fantasy.*
> 
> You have no use for evidence. You ignore anything that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your delirious and blind to what is right in front of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Or....you ignore overwhelming evidence that contradicts your silly conspiracy.*
> 
> You literally ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin........_because a picture from a message board told you to_.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because the state of Wisconsin has a Democratic governor and he is covering it up.  Wake up bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....so you made SECOND conspiracy backed by nothing..... to justify ignoring evidence that contradicts your FIRST conspiracy?
> 
> _Shocker._
> 
> So much for your babble about 'evidence'. You'll ignore any evidence that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> Even the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn something and watch CSPAN and turn CNN off..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sidney Powell, huh? The woman that the Trrump team tossed to the curb today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani: Sidney Powell not part of Trump’s legal team
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump’s campaign on Sunday distanced itself from Sidney Powell, saying that the lawyer who has been alleging voter fraud in the November election is “not a member of the Trump Legal Team.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing......I'm sure you'll ignore that to. As you do any fact that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know Fox news is part of the controlled opposition don't you?
Click to expand...


Laughing....and exactly as predicted, you ignore even more evidence that contradicts what you want to believe.

There's nothing you won't ignore to cling to your silly little fantasy.

So much for your babble about 'evidence', eh?


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of its own registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that is being naive. It's not a conspiracy theory, it is a conspiracy fact that Biden cheated. It don't take a rocked scientist to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you were presented with superb evidence directly from the State of Wisconsin Election Commission on its own registered voters. It contradicted your conspiracy.
> 
> *So you ignored the evidence and clung to your fantasy.*
> 
> You have no use for evidence. You ignore anything that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your delirious and blind to what is right in front of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Or....you ignore overwhelming evidence that contradicts your silly conspiracy.*
> 
> You literally ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin........_because a picture from a message board told you to_.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because the state of Wisconsin has a Democratic governor and he is covering it up.  Wake up bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....so you made SECOND conspiracy backed by nothing..... to justify ignoring evidence that contradicts your FIRST conspiracy?
> 
> _Shocker._
> 
> So much for your babble about 'evidence'. You'll ignore any evidence that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> Even the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn something and watch CSPAN and turn CNN off..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sidney Powell, huh? The woman that the Trrump team tossed to the curb today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani: Sidney Powell not part of Trump’s legal team
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump’s campaign on Sunday distanced itself from Sidney Powell, saying that the lawyer who has been alleging voter fraud in the November election is “not a member of the Trump Legal Team.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing......I'm sure you'll ignore that to. As you do any fact that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know Fox news is part of the controlled opposition don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....and exactly as predicted, you ignore even more evidence that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> There's nothing you won't ignore to cling to your silly little fantasy.
> 
> So much for your babble about 'evidence', eh?
Click to expand...


The fantasy is, you thinking your daddy Biden will be pres..


----------



## Thoth001




----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And where is the evidence to back those accusations up?

Just the next day, Gulliani's claims were laughed out of court due to lack of evidence.



> One might expect that when seeking such a startling outcome, a plaintiff would come formidably armed with compelling legal arguments and factual proof of rampant corruption, such that this Court would have no option but to regrettably grant the proposed injunctive relief despite the impact it would have on such a large group of citizens. That has not happened. Instead, *this Court has been presented with strained legal arguments without merit and speculative accusations, unpled in the operative complaint and unsupported by evidence.*



You were played again, weren't you?


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of its own registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that is being naive. It's not a conspiracy theory, it is a conspiracy fact that Biden cheated. It don't take a rocked scientist to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you were presented with superb evidence directly from the State of Wisconsin Election Commission on its own registered voters. It contradicted your conspiracy.
> 
> *So you ignored the evidence and clung to your fantasy.*
> 
> You have no use for evidence. You ignore anything that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your delirious and blind to what is right in front of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Or....you ignore overwhelming evidence that contradicts your silly conspiracy.*
> 
> You literally ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin........_because a picture from a message board told you to_.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because the state of Wisconsin has a Democratic governor and he is covering it up.  Wake up bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....so you made SECOND conspiracy backed by nothing..... to justify ignoring evidence that contradicts your FIRST conspiracy?
> 
> _Shocker._
> 
> So much for your babble about 'evidence'. You'll ignore any evidence that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> Even the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You simply can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn something and watch CSPAN and turn CNN off..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sidney Powell, huh? The woman that the Trrump team tossed to the curb today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani: Sidney Powell not part of Trump’s legal team
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump’s campaign on Sunday distanced itself from Sidney Powell, saying that the lawyer who has been alleging voter fraud in the November election is “not a member of the Trump Legal Team.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing......I'm sure you'll ignore that to. As you do any fact that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know Fox news is part of the controlled opposition don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....and exactly as predicted, you ignore even more evidence that contradicts what you want to believe.
> 
> There's nothing you won't ignore to cling to your silly little fantasy.
> 
> So much for your babble about 'evidence', eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fantasy is, you thinking your daddy Biden will be pres..
Click to expand...


I'd show you the election results.....but we both know you'll ignore that too. The election results, Trump firing Powell, Wisconsin's voter registration numbers......you'll ignore anything.

So much for your babble about 'evidence', eh?


----------



## Faun

Thoth001 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
Click to expand...

What is your source for that?


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is the evidence to back those accusations up?
> 
> Just the next day, Gulliani's claims were laughed out of court due to lack of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One might expect that when seeking such a startling outcome, a plaintiff would come formidably armed with compelling legal arguments and factual proof of rampant corruption, such that this Court would have no option but to regrettably grant the proposed injunctive relief despite the impact it would have on such a large group of citizens. That has not happened. Instead, *this Court has been presented with strained legal arguments without merit and speculative accusations, unpled in the operative complaint and unsupported by evidence.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were played again, weren't you?
Click to expand...


I gave you it all but you refuse to look at it. There is no way you watched all the vids I posted or even went to the link I provided. Your being dis-honest just like your daddy Biden.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is the evidence to back those accusations up?
> 
> Just the next day, Gulliani's claims were laughed out of court due to lack of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One might expect that when seeking such a startling outcome, a plaintiff would come formidably armed with compelling legal arguments and factual proof of rampant corruption, such that this Court would have no option but to regrettably grant the proposed injunctive relief despite the impact it would have on such a large group of citizens. That has not happened. Instead, *this Court has been presented with strained legal arguments without merit and speculative accusations, unpled in the operative complaint and unsupported by evidence.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were played again, weren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you it all but you refuse to look at it. There is no way you watched all the vids I posted or even went to the link I provided. Your being dis-honest just like your daddy Biden.
Click to expand...


You gave me absurd conspiracy theories that collapsed the moment they were examined. You offered me as proof of your conspiracies.......that Wisconsin had more votes than registered voters.

Laughing....how'd that turn out again?


----------



## Thoth001

Faun said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your source for that?
Click to expand...


 So you believe everything that comes from the MSM?It is shocking how mind controlled you and your buddy are.


----------



## Thoth001

Skylar said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is the evidence to back those accusations up?
> 
> Just the next day, Gulliani's claims were laughed out of court due to lack of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One might expect that when seeking such a startling outcome, a plaintiff would come formidably armed with compelling legal arguments and factual proof of rampant corruption, such that this Court would have no option but to regrettably grant the proposed injunctive relief despite the impact it would have on such a large group of citizens. That has not happened. Instead, *this Court has been presented with strained legal arguments without merit and speculative accusations, unpled in the operative complaint and unsupported by evidence.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were played again, weren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you it all but you refuse to look at it. There is no way you watched all the vids I posted or even went to the link I provided. Your being dis-honest just like your daddy Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me absurd conspiracy theories that collapsed the moment they were examined. You offered me as proof of your conspiracies.......that Wisconsin had more votes than registered voters.
> 
> Laughing....how'd that turn out again?
Click to expand...


There is no point in talking to you anymore because you are like talking to a wall without a brain. I can see there is nothing inside that head of yours.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your source for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe everything that comes from the MSM?It is shocking how mind controlled you and your buddy are.
Click to expand...


Says the poor, hapless soul that ignored the State of Wisconsin on the registered voters in the State of Wisconsin....

*......because a picture on message board told him to.*

You're been played again, rube.


----------



## Skylar

Thoth001 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the poor soul that  ignored the State of Wisconsin on the number of registered voters in the State of Wisconsin.
> 
> You wipe your ass with evidence and ignore anything that contradicts your silly conspiracy.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is the evidence to back those accusations up?
> 
> Just the next day, Gulliani's claims were laughed out of court due to lack of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One might expect that when seeking such a startling outcome, a plaintiff would come formidably armed with compelling legal arguments and factual proof of rampant corruption, such that this Court would have no option but to regrettably grant the proposed injunctive relief despite the impact it would have on such a large group of citizens. That has not happened. Instead, *this Court has been presented with strained legal arguments without merit and speculative accusations, unpled in the operative complaint and unsupported by evidence.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were played again, weren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you it all but you refuse to look at it. There is no way you watched all the vids I posted or even went to the link I provided. Your being dis-honest just like your daddy Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me absurd conspiracy theories that collapsed the moment they were examined. You offered me as proof of your conspiracies.......that Wisconsin had more votes than registered voters.
> 
> Laughing....how'd that turn out again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no point in talking to you anymore because you are like talking to a wall without a brain. I can see there is nothing inside that head of yours.
Click to expand...


Or...because I use actual evidence rather than whatever hapless fantasy you make up.

Remember, you've already demonstrated that you'll ignore any evidence that contradicts you tto cling to your fantasies.

So much for your babble about 'using evidence', eh? The only use you have for evidence.....is to run from it.


----------



## Faun

Thoth001 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your source for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe everything that comes from the MSM?It is shocking how mind controlled you and your buddy are.
Click to expand...

I said nothing about the MSM. I asked you what your source is for that image you posted. Are you too embarrassed by your own source to say what it is?


----------



## Thoth001

I made this for Biden.


----------



## BULLDOG

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the source code hasn't been examined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By WHO??  Are you aware the US GOVT has literally given Dominion "a seal of approval" to put on their website?  WHO did the forensics on that approval? Why weren't they concerned that the machines FEATURED "weighted voting"?  Did they realize that a 3rd party like SmartMatic could supply "Election Fraud" management S/ware for that machine?  WITHOUT "cracking code" and simply by being approved by Dominion as a "3rd party program provider"????
> 
> Do you CARE at all that we seem to have a government that's dumber than a box of rocks on securing the vote???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta ask who did you get that information from. Did you personally inspect the source code, or do you have credible reason to believe your source for this information examined the source code? What verifiable certifications can you point to that shows your source is accurate? Please be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how come YOU DONT THIS and you're so opinionated?  Dominion BRAGS about their machines supporting "weighted races"..  Independent sources confirm that use "floating point" variables for vote totals instead of integers. It's in PLAIN SIGHT..
> 
> Then there is the Venezuelan "SmartMatic" third party S/Ware. This is the "dashboard" for UTILIZING that fractional vote in the Dominion machines. (there are other brands of voting machines in the world with weighted races also.  Dictators LOVE THEM)
> 
> What else don't ya know? The tools are ALL THERE.. It's POSSIBLE that they were "caught in act" of selectively or temporarily applying weightings to the vote results. The MOTIVE AND OPPORTUNITY was THERE for criminal activity.. There's no doubt..
Click to expand...


do you even understand what those terms mean? 
1.  A flt is simply a number with a decimal that allows digits before and after the decimal. It allows more precision than an integer which is simply a whole number. 
2. If a program supports a function, it simply means it is capable of that function. There must be a defined programming switch to turn it on or off.  Don't see that switch in the code, it's not turned on. It's that simple.
3.Do you even know what programming language it was written in?
4. How long have you been proficient in that language, if you even know what it is?
5. Just because I have a hammer in my tool box doesn't mean I smashed your window. 
6. Obviously, you know nothing about programming, so what about the credentials for the people who are blowing all that smoke up your ass about this particular program? What makes them credible? 
7. Which lines of code are used to steal votes? If they are there, they are readable, and a competent programmer can find them.


----------



## Thoth001

BULLDOG said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the source code hasn't been examined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By WHO??  Are you aware the US GOVT has literally given Dominion "a seal of approval" to put on their website?  WHO did the forensics on that approval? Why weren't they concerned that the machines FEATURED "weighted voting"?  Did they realize that a 3rd party like SmartMatic could supply "Election Fraud" management S/ware for that machine?  WITHOUT "cracking code" and simply by being approved by Dominion as a "3rd party program provider"????
> 
> Do you CARE at all that we seem to have a government that's dumber than a box of rocks on securing the vote???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta ask who did you get that information from. Did you personally inspect the source code, or do you have credible reason to believe your source for this information examined the source code? What verifiable certifications can you point to that shows your source is accurate? Please be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how come YOU DONT THIS and you're so opinionated?  Dominion BRAGS about their machines supporting "weighted races"..  Independent sources confirm that use "floating point" variables for vote totals instead of integers. It's in PLAIN SIGHT..
> 
> Then there is the Venezuelan "SmartMatic" third party S/Ware. This is the "dashboard" for UTILIZING that fractional vote in the Dominion machines. (there are other brands of voting machines in the world with weighted races also.  Dictators LOVE THEM)
> 
> What else don't ya know? The tools are ALL THERE.. It's POSSIBLE that they were "caught in act" of selectively or temporarily applying weightings to the vote results. The MOTIVE AND OPPORTUNITY was THERE for criminal activity.. There's no doubt..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you even understand what those terms mean?
> 1.  A flt is simply a number with a decimal that allows digits before and after the decimal. It allows more precision than an integer which is simply a whole number.
> 2. If a program supports a function, it simply means it is capable of that function. There must be a defined programming switch to turn it on or off.  Don't see that switch in the code, it's not turned on. It's that simple.
> 3.Do you even know what programming language it was written in?
> 4. How long have you been proficient in that language, if you even know what it is?
> 5. Just because I have a hammer in my tool box doesn't mean I smashed your window.
> 6. Obviously, you know nothing about programming, so what about the credentials for the people who are blowing all that smoke up your ass about this particular program? What makes them credible?
> 7. Which lines of code are used to steal votes? If they are there, they are readable, and a competent programmer can find them.
Click to expand...


Does it even matter? Maybe we should ask the question why are we fighting over this? When we know they are all corrupt. Maybe we need to start to stick together before we lose all our freedoms while bickering over a puppet pres. I learned a long time ago the Pres is just a puppet. Time to reverse gears and wise up.


----------



## BULLDOG

flacaltenn said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the source code hasn't been examined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By WHO??  Are you aware the US GOVT has literally given Dominion "a seal of approval" to put on their website?  WHO did the forensics on that approval? Why weren't they concerned that the machines FEATURED "weighted voting"?  Did they realize that a 3rd party like SmartMatic could supply "Election Fraud" management S/ware for that machine?  WITHOUT "cracking code" and simply by being approved by Dominion as a "3rd party program provider"????
> 
> Do you CARE at all that we seem to have a government that's dumber than a box of rocks on securing the vote???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta ask who did you get that information from. Did you personally inspect the source code, or do you have credible reason to believe your source for this information examined the source code? What verifiable certifications can you point to that shows your source is accurate? Please be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how come YOU DONT THIS and you're so opinionated?  Dominion BRAGS about their machines supporting "weighted races"..  Independent sources confirm that use "floating point" variables for vote totals instead of integers. It's in PLAIN SIGHT..
> 
> Then there is the Venezuelan "SmartMatic" third party S/Ware. This is the "dashboard" for UTILIZING that fractional vote in the Dominion machines. (there are other brands of voting machines in the world with weighted races also.  Dictators LOVE THEM)
> 
> What else don't ya know? The tools are ALL THERE.. It's POSSIBLE that they were "caught in act" of selectively or temporarily applying weightings to the vote results. The MOTIVE AND OPPORTUNITY was THERE for criminal activity.. There's no doubt..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A problem with your conspiracy there, chief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartmatic only provided technology and software to Los Angeles County in the 2020 election, the company told the AP. Its technology was not used in any battleground states, including Pennsylvania, Georgia, Arizona, Nevada, Michigan or North Carolina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember, you don't actually know what you're talking about. You're making up your conspiracy as you type, backed by jackshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AGAIN - you're chasing me in multiple threads when you have no fucking idea of how SmartMatic plays as a 3rd party app to ANY voting machine that does "fractional or weighted" vote counts.  So just go read the beat-down here in the other thread..
> 
> German City Is CIA Remote Hacking Base: 28 States Sent Election Results There | Page 5 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


Perhaps your vast programming experience will allow you to explain HOW they do that  instead of just making the claim that they do.   Credibility of your claims has to be supported by either your expertise in programming, or the expertise of the people you are relying on for your information. You have presented no expertise for either.


----------



## BULLDOG

Thoth001 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the source code hasn't been examined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By WHO??  Are you aware the US GOVT has literally given Dominion "a seal of approval" to put on their website?  WHO did the forensics on that approval? Why weren't they concerned that the machines FEATURED "weighted voting"?  Did they realize that a 3rd party like SmartMatic could supply "Election Fraud" management S/ware for that machine?  WITHOUT "cracking code" and simply by being approved by Dominion as a "3rd party program provider"????
> 
> Do you CARE at all that we seem to have a government that's dumber than a box of rocks on securing the vote???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta ask who did you get that information from. Did you personally inspect the source code, or do you have credible reason to believe your source for this information examined the source code? What verifiable certifications can you point to that shows your source is accurate? Please be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how come YOU DONT THIS and you're so opinionated?  Dominion BRAGS about their machines supporting "weighted races"..  Independent sources confirm that use "floating point" variables for vote totals instead of integers. It's in PLAIN SIGHT..
> 
> Then there is the Venezuelan "SmartMatic" third party S/Ware. This is the "dashboard" for UTILIZING that fractional vote in the Dominion machines. (there are other brands of voting machines in the world with weighted races also.  Dictators LOVE THEM)
> 
> What else don't ya know? The tools are ALL THERE.. It's POSSIBLE that they were "caught in act" of selectively or temporarily applying weightings to the vote results. The MOTIVE AND OPPORTUNITY was THERE for criminal activity.. There's no doubt..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you even understand what those terms mean?
> 1.  A flt is simply a number with a decimal that allows digits before and after the decimal. It allows more precision than an integer which is simply a whole number.
> 2. If a program supports a function, it simply means it is capable of that function. There must be a defined programming switch to turn it on or off.  Don't see that switch in the code, it's not turned on. It's that simple.
> 3.Do you even know what programming language it was written in?
> 4. How long have you been proficient in that language, if you even know what it is?
> 5. Just because I have a hammer in my tool box doesn't mean I smashed your window.
> 6. Obviously, you know nothing about programming, so what about the credentials for the people who are blowing all that smoke up your ass about this particular program? What makes them credible?
> 7. Which lines of code are used to steal votes? If they are there, they are readable, and a competent programmer can find them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it even matter? Maybe we should ask the question why are we fighting over this? When we know they are all corrupt. Maybe we need to start to stick together before we lose all our freedoms while bickering over a puppet pres. I learned a long time ago the Pres is just a puppet. Time to reverse gears and wise up.
Click to expand...


Hell yes it matters.


----------



## Thoth001

BULLDOG said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the source code hasn't been examined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By WHO??  Are you aware the US GOVT has literally given Dominion "a seal of approval" to put on their website?  WHO did the forensics on that approval? Why weren't they concerned that the machines FEATURED "weighted voting"?  Did they realize that a 3rd party like SmartMatic could supply "Election Fraud" management S/ware for that machine?  WITHOUT "cracking code" and simply by being approved by Dominion as a "3rd party program provider"????
> 
> Do you CARE at all that we seem to have a government that's dumber than a box of rocks on securing the vote???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta ask who did you get that information from. Did you personally inspect the source code, or do you have credible reason to believe your source for this information examined the source code? What verifiable certifications can you point to that shows your source is accurate? Please be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how come YOU DONT THIS and you're so opinionated?  Dominion BRAGS about their machines supporting "weighted races"..  Independent sources confirm that use "floating point" variables for vote totals instead of integers. It's in PLAIN SIGHT..
> 
> Then there is the Venezuelan "SmartMatic" third party S/Ware. This is the "dashboard" for UTILIZING that fractional vote in the Dominion machines. (there are other brands of voting machines in the world with weighted races also.  Dictators LOVE THEM)
> 
> What else don't ya know? The tools are ALL THERE.. It's POSSIBLE that they were "caught in act" of selectively or temporarily applying weightings to the vote results. The MOTIVE AND OPPORTUNITY was THERE for criminal activity.. There's no doubt..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you even understand what those terms mean?
> 1.  A flt is simply a number with a decimal that allows digits before and after the decimal. It allows more precision than an integer which is simply a whole number.
> 2. If a program supports a function, it simply means it is capable of that function. There must be a defined programming switch to turn it on or off.  Don't see that switch in the code, it's not turned on. It's that simple.
> 3.Do you even know what programming language it was written in?
> 4. How long have you been proficient in that language, if you even know what it is?
> 5. Just because I have a hammer in my tool box doesn't mean I smashed your window.
> 6. Obviously, you know nothing about programming, so what about the credentials for the people who are blowing all that smoke up your ass about this particular program? What makes them credible?
> 7. Which lines of code are used to steal votes? If they are there, they are readable, and a competent programmer can find them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it even matter? Maybe we should ask the question why are we fighting over this? When we know they are all corrupt. Maybe we need to start to stick together before we lose all our freedoms while bickering over a puppet pres. I learned a long time ago the Pres is just a puppet. Time to reverse gears and wise up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell yes it matters.
Click to expand...


Why?


----------



## BULLDOG

Thoth001 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the source code hasn't been examined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By WHO??  Are you aware the US GOVT has literally given Dominion "a seal of approval" to put on their website?  WHO did the forensics on that approval? Why weren't they concerned that the machines FEATURED "weighted voting"?  Did they realize that a 3rd party like SmartMatic could supply "Election Fraud" management S/ware for that machine?  WITHOUT "cracking code" and simply by being approved by Dominion as a "3rd party program provider"????
> 
> Do you CARE at all that we seem to have a government that's dumber than a box of rocks on securing the vote???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta ask who did you get that information from. Did you personally inspect the source code, or do you have credible reason to believe your source for this information examined the source code? What verifiable certifications can you point to that shows your source is accurate? Please be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how come YOU DONT THIS and you're so opinionated?  Dominion BRAGS about their machines supporting "weighted races"..  Independent sources confirm that use "floating point" variables for vote totals instead of integers. It's in PLAIN SIGHT..
> 
> Then there is the Venezuelan "SmartMatic" third party S/Ware. This is the "dashboard" for UTILIZING that fractional vote in the Dominion machines. (there are other brands of voting machines in the world with weighted races also.  Dictators LOVE THEM)
> 
> What else don't ya know? The tools are ALL THERE.. It's POSSIBLE that they were "caught in act" of selectively or temporarily applying weightings to the vote results. The MOTIVE AND OPPORTUNITY was THERE for criminal activity.. There's no doubt..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you even understand what those terms mean?
> 1.  A flt is simply a number with a decimal that allows digits before and after the decimal. It allows more precision than an integer which is simply a whole number.
> 2. If a program supports a function, it simply means it is capable of that function. There must be a defined programming switch to turn it on or off.  Don't see that switch in the code, it's not turned on. It's that simple.
> 3.Do you even know what programming language it was written in?
> 4. How long have you been proficient in that language, if you even know what it is?
> 5. Just because I have a hammer in my tool box doesn't mean I smashed your window.
> 6. Obviously, you know nothing about programming, so what about the credentials for the people who are blowing all that smoke up your ass about this particular program? What makes them credible?
> 7. Which lines of code are used to steal votes? If they are there, they are readable, and a competent programmer can find them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it even matter? Maybe we should ask the question why are we fighting over this? When we know they are all corrupt. Maybe we need to start to stick together before we lose all our freedoms while bickering over a puppet pres. I learned a long time ago the Pres is just a puppet. Time to reverse gears and wise up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell yes it matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


If it doesn't matter, why are crazy Trump supporters making up so many conspiracy theories about it?


----------



## Thoth001

BULLDOG said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Programmer Testifies Under Oath He Coded Computers to Rig Elections : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> If you think that the ruling class would leave it up to the voters to decide who gets elected, you should think again. Every single candidate who actually...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the source code hasn't been examined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By WHO??  Are you aware the US GOVT has literally given Dominion "a seal of approval" to put on their website?  WHO did the forensics on that approval? Why weren't they concerned that the machines FEATURED "weighted voting"?  Did they realize that a 3rd party like SmartMatic could supply "Election Fraud" management S/ware for that machine?  WITHOUT "cracking code" and simply by being approved by Dominion as a "3rd party program provider"????
> 
> Do you CARE at all that we seem to have a government that's dumber than a box of rocks on securing the vote???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta ask who did you get that information from. Did you personally inspect the source code, or do you have credible reason to believe your source for this information examined the source code? What verifiable certifications can you point to that shows your source is accurate? Please be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how come YOU DONT THIS and you're so opinionated?  Dominion BRAGS about their machines supporting "weighted races"..  Independent sources confirm that use "floating point" variables for vote totals instead of integers. It's in PLAIN SIGHT..
> 
> Then there is the Venezuelan "SmartMatic" third party S/Ware. This is the "dashboard" for UTILIZING that fractional vote in the Dominion machines. (there are other brands of voting machines in the world with weighted races also.  Dictators LOVE THEM)
> 
> What else don't ya know? The tools are ALL THERE.. It's POSSIBLE that they were "caught in act" of selectively or temporarily applying weightings to the vote results. The MOTIVE AND OPPORTUNITY was THERE for criminal activity.. There's no doubt..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you even understand what those terms mean?
> 1.  A flt is simply a number with a decimal that allows digits before and after the decimal. It allows more precision than an integer which is simply a whole number.
> 2. If a program supports a function, it simply means it is capable of that function. There must be a defined programming switch to turn it on or off.  Don't see that switch in the code, it's not turned on. It's that simple.
> 3.Do you even know what programming language it was written in?
> 4. How long have you been proficient in that language, if you even know what it is?
> 5. Just because I have a hammer in my tool box doesn't mean I smashed your window.
> 6. Obviously, you know nothing about programming, so what about the credentials for the people who are blowing all that smoke up your ass about this particular program? What makes them credible?
> 7. Which lines of code are used to steal votes? If they are there, they are readable, and a competent programmer can find them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it even matter? Maybe we should ask the question why are we fighting over this? When we know they are all corrupt. Maybe we need to start to stick together before we lose all our freedoms while bickering over a puppet pres. I learned a long time ago the Pres is just a puppet. Time to reverse gears and wise up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell yes it matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it doesn't matter, why are crazy Trump supporters making up so many conspiracy theories about it?
Click to expand...


It is a conspiracy. Have you noticed the difference between Trump supporters and Biden supporters. Mostly Trump supporters love the US and Biden supporters love taking freedom away and censorship. If you don't notice that, I don't know what to tell you. Sure Trump is not perfect but he atleast cares for the US a little more then Biden. Just saying how I see it. How many Biden supportors hold the American flag? Most of them say it is racist.


----------



## Dr Grump

Thoth001 said:


> It is a conspiracy. Have you noticed the difference between Trump supporters and Biden supporters. Mostly Trump supporters love the US and Biden supporters love taking freedom away and censorship. If you don't notice that, I don't know what to tell you. Sure Trump is not perfect but he atleast cares for the US a little more then Biden. Just saying how I see it. How many Biden supportors hold the American flag? Most of them say it is racist.



Are you kidding me Comrade? Trump is as Charlatan. He cares about the US like Adolf Hitler cared about Jews. The only thing Donald Trump cares about is Donald Trump. He barely gives a shit about his own family.


----------



## Thoth001

Dr Grump said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a conspiracy. Have you noticed the difference between Trump supporters and Biden supporters. Mostly Trump supporters love the US and Biden supporters love taking freedom away and censorship. If you don't notice that, I don't know what to tell you. Sure Trump is not perfect but he atleast cares for the US a little more then Biden. Just saying how I see it. How many Biden supportors hold the American flag? Most of them say it is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me Comrade? Trump is as Charlatan. He cares about the US like Adolf Hitler cared about Jews. The only thing Donald Trump cares about is Donald Trump. He barely gives a shit about his own family.
Click to expand...


I don't assume I know what Trump thinks. Are you like one of those Jesus people that knows what Jesus thinks?


----------



## Mac1958

Faun said:


> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.
> 
> Because he, know you....won the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe  has all the signs of dementia 79  million didn't vote for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So its the electorate's fault that Trump lost?
> 
> So much for the 'party of personal responsibility', eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way 79  million  voted for senile Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ And this is the issue.  They adore Trump so much that they simply can't wrap their minds around the fact that so many don't.
> 
> You guys cheered him on when he did the things he did, and told everyone else to go fuck themselves.
> 
> Okay.  Well, those people have spoken.  And you just can't see it, because of your love for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump will win in court just watch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Suuure, uh-huh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And watch you cultists start crying about how the courts are all part of your conspiracy when they don't vault Impeached Trump back into the White House for 4 more years
Click to expand...

It's all a conspiracy, and everyone but Trump and his sheep are "in" on it.

Shhh.  Don't tell this guy.


----------



## Faun

Faun said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has something to do with our assclown president that claims fraud in every election before even a single vote is cast.
> 
> He now lost SURPRIZE!!! he is refusing to conceed citing some not-specified fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is complete fraud dummy. Wake TF up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove there is any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think any amount of proof would convince you because you believe the false narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your source for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe everything that comes from the MSM?It is shocking how mind controlled you and your buddy are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing about the MSM. I asked you what your source is for that image you posted. Are you too embarrassed by your own source to say what it is?
Click to expand...

_<crickets>_

If you can't say what your source is for that image, it means they're bullshit figures on that chart you can't confirm.

Thanks for trying. Better luck next time.


----------



## Faun

Mac1958 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the side who pushed the Russia hoax in 2016 think Biden won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The folks who've checked the election results think Biden won.
> 
> Because he, know you....won the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe  has all the signs of dementia 79  million didn't vote for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So its the electorate's fault that Trump lost?
> 
> So much for the 'party of personal responsibility', eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way 79  million  voted for senile Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ And this is the issue.  They adore Trump so much that they simply can't wrap their minds around the fact that so many don't.
> 
> You guys cheered him on when he did the things he did, and told everyone else to go fuck themselves.
> 
> Okay.  Well, those people have spoken.  And you just can't see it, because of your love for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump will win in court just watch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Suuure, uh-huh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And watch you cultists start crying about how the courts are all part of your conspiracy when they don't vault Impeached Trump back into the White House for 4 more years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a conspiracy, and everyone but Trump and his sheep are "in" on it.
> 
> Shhh.  Don't tell this guy.
Click to expand...

Don't need to tell him. He's plugged into the hive where that data is automatically uploaded directly into his brain.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Chuz Life said:


> Give me a fucking example of what you tardz will accept as evidence. Just one fucking example.



Not this from this batshit, too freakin’ crazy, even for TrumpO and Rudy (Sidney Powell) “I can hardly wait to put forth all the evidence we have on Dominion,”



Manonthestreet said:


> IS she lead on this.....she should be.





Penelope said:


> Powell perpetuated the false claims and implied the alleged connection was a sign of foreign election interference in her own interview with Dobbs on Nov. 15. She further claimed Dominion software had deep ties to Venezuela.
> 
> “I can hardly wait to put forth all the evidence we have on Dominion,” she said, “starting with the fact that it was created to produce altered voting results in Venezuela for Hugo Chavez and then shipped internationally to manipulate votes for purchase in other countries, including this one.”



Why do Trump’s morons cling to their Bibles, Guns and Rudy? Cmon, rejoin decency and respect for America - the way it was designed to work. Give this Trump/Biblical/Eurocentric/Christian Nation crap up.


----------



## bravoactual

SCOTUS Does NOT Take Up Pennsylvania Absentee Ballot Case.



			https://www.usnews.com/news/elections/articles/2020-11-16/supreme-court-declines-to-take-up-pennsylvania-absentee-ballot-case
		

.


----------



## Jetmech2003

I see all the denial is not working in the courts. Trump lost. Get over it already and move on.


----------



## Mac1958

bravoactual said:


> SCOTUS Does NOT Take Up Pennsylvania Absentee Ballot Case.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/elections/articles/2020-11-16/supreme-court-declines-to-take-up-pennsylvania-absentee-ballot-case
> 
> 
> .


Ouch!


----------



## Faun

bravoactual said:


> SCOTUS Does NOT Take Up Pennsylvania Absentee Ballot Case.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/elections/articles/2020-11-16/supreme-court-declines-to-take-up-pennsylvania-absentee-ballot-case
> 
> 
> .


That can't be right. The SCOTUS, with 3 Trump picks, is supposed to preserve his presidency for another 4 years.


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> SCOTUS Does NOT Take Up Pennsylvania Absentee Ballot Case.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/elections/articles/2020-11-16/supreme-court-declines-to-take-up-pennsylvania-absentee-ballot-case
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be right. The SCOTUS, with 3 Trump picks, is supposed to preserve his presidency for another 4 years.
Click to expand...


C.J. Roberts is loath to take up the Election.  He knows how toxic that would be.


----------



## flacaltenn

BULLDOG said:


> 1. A flt is simply a number with a decimal that allows digits before and after the decimal. It allows more precision than an integer which is simply a whole number.



What would be the purpose of representing vote tallies in fractional math? You got ANY reason at ALL why a manufacturer would do that?  It's to support "weighted races" you nidget..  Just like they brag about in their promo literature... 



BULLDOG said:


> 2. If a program supports a function, it simply means it is capable of that function. There must be a defined programming switch to turn it on or off. Don't see that switch in the code, it's not turned on. It's that simple.



It's an ADVERTISED FEATURE you nidget.. I've designed the firmware for about 50 products. I'm fully familiar with coding hardware at that level.. You cant GO to a hospital or med facility without using SOMETHING my consulting group has designed.. One of our largest clients was a touch screen company. My group did a lot of the R&D and manufacturing test stations for them.. Dont EVEN TRY to lecture me about variable types in code.



BULLDOG said:


> 3.Do you even know what programming language it was written in?



WhyTF does THAT matter? What matters is what PROCESSOR they use to run the firmware.. You can do "fractional math" with long integers if you want to by "scaling" the number range and then doing ONE FINAL division in float at the end of computation. Most ALL languages support some kind of "float"..  It's whether the PROCESSOR H/Ware does that operation in H/ware or S/ware computation that determines how "efficiently" it runs.. 

Not even gonna bother with the rest -- because you're thrashing here rather than ANSWERING THE QUESTIONS of WHY this is a feature in ANY voting equipment in America..


----------



## BULLDOG

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. A flt is simply a number with a decimal that allows digits before and after the decimal. It allows more precision than an integer which is simply a whole number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be the purpose of representing vote tallies in fractional math? You got ANY reason at ALL why a manufacturer would do that?  It's to support "weighted races" you nidget..  Just like they brag about in their promo literature...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. If a program supports a function, it simply means it is capable of that function. There must be a defined programming switch to turn it on or off. Don't see that switch in the code, it's not turned on. It's that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an ADVERTISED FEATURE you nidget.. I've designed the firmware for about 50 products. I'm fully familiar with coding hardware at that level.. You cant GO to a hospital or med facility without using SOMETHING my consulting group has designed.. One of our largest clients was a touch screen company. My group did a lot of the R&D and manufacturing test stations for them.. Dont EVEN TRY to lecture me about variable types in code.
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.Do you even know what programming language it was written in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WhyTF does THAT matter? What matters is what PROCESSOR they use to run the firmware.. You can do "fractional math" with long integers if you want to by "scaling" the number range and then doing ONE FINAL division in float at the end of computation. Most ALL languages support some kind of "float"..  It's whether the PROCESSOR H/Ware does that operation in H/ware or S/ware computation that determines how "efficiently" it runs..
> 
> Not even gonna bother with the rest -- because you're thrashing here rather than ANSWERING THE QUESTIONS of WHY this is a feature in ANY voting equipment in America..
Click to expand...


----------



## flacaltenn

*Again -- a long thread derail about Ivanka and banging and boobs.  Two MORE folks tossed from this thread.  Right after one of them got a warning in here yesterday.. *
*
I can do this all week..  Deleted another 18 posts. Wrote 2 more warnings and thread bans. If ya want to stay in this thread-- Stick to the topic.. 
*
*If you're tapped out of "topical content" -- find another thread.. *


----------



## bravoactual

The LOSER 45 lost (Again) in Pennsylvania.









						Pennsylvania Supreme Court shoots down Trump’s lawsuit — and overturns one of his wins
					

President Donald Trump was suffering under a 2-35 win/loss rate for his election lawsuits, but the Pennsylvania Supreme Court just changed that. According to Democratic attorney Marc Elias, “Pennsylvania Supreme Court AFFIRMS our 5 victories in Philadelphia and REVERSES our one loss in Allegheny...




					www.rawstory.com
				



.

2-Wins.

35-Losses.

Time to concession.  There is no path open except to further loss.


----------



## bravoactual

Michigan Certifies Election Results Despite GOP Calls To Delay.









						Michigan board votes to certify election results despite GOP calls to delay
					

GOP member Norman Shinkle abstained, while other members voted in favor. The vote is the next step in making Joe Biden's win in Michigan official



					www.freep.com
				



.

Georgia has already that States Election Results and Pennsylvania is scheduled to certify today.


----------



## Jetmech2003

It's over. TRump caved and tweeted to begin the transition.


----------



## bravoactual

bravoactual said:


> Michigan Certifies Election Results Despite GOP Calls To Delay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan board votes to certify election results despite GOP calls to delay
> 
> 
> GOP member Norman Shinkle abstained, while other members voted in favor. The vote is the next step in making Joe Biden's win in Michigan official
> 
> 
> 
> www.freep.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Georgia has already that States Election Results and Pennsylvania is scheduled to certify today.



Edit.  Georgia has already certified Election Results in that state.  Pennsylvania is scheduled to certify today.


----------



## bravoactual

45 Appointee Finally Releases Millions of Dollars Needed To Fund Transition.









						Trump Administration Finally Clears Way For Biden Transition To Begin
					

"I have always strived to do what is right,” GSA administrator Emily Murphy said in a letter to the president-elect on Monday.




					www.huffpost.com
				




Its about fucking time.


----------



## bravoactual

Michigan Certifies Election Results.  No Suprise...President-Elect Biden Wins.









						Biden transition gets govt OK after Trump out of options
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — The federal government recognized President-elect Joe Biden as the “apparent winner” of the Nov...




					apnews.com


----------



## Gary Lee

NotfooledbyW said:


> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden barely left his basement& he bragged about his election fraud .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us why TRUMPo’s lawyers including the $20,000 per day Rudy the courtroom Rube tell all the judges that Trump0’s lawsuits are not about election fraud.
> 
> “This is not a fraud case,” the Trump campaign’s lawyer *Kory Langhofer* told a Maricopa County judge last week. Giuliani repeated that line verbatim in the late afternoon session, of the Middle District of Pennsylvania lawsuit.
> 
> The campaign’s other lawyers made similar remarks before state judges in Montgomery and Philadelphia Counties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlights from Rudy Giuliani’s Courtroom Appearance for Trump | Law & Crime
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani's debut performance for the Trump campaign in federal court on Tuesday afternoon looked like his freewheeling press conference at the Four Seasons Landscaping Company. He recapped the same baseless allegations of voter-fraud—only this time, in front of a judge in a riff that bore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
Click to expand...

Seemkingly u liberals didn't possess the intellectial ability to understang his point.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Gary Lee said:


> Seemkingly u liberals didn't possess the intellectial ability to understang his point.



Too deep for you was it?  An imbecile DarthVader cites Biden saying in public that bragged about doing some election fraud

Yeah sure. Bragging that in public?  That’s stupid in itself.

So I pointed out that all Trumps lawyers admit in courtrooms their case has nothing to do with fraud.

why is that? You Trump boobs don’t seem to have an answer.


----------



## Skylar

I'm must be behind in the times. I'm still waiting for Trump's legal team to show us the evidence of the 'fraudulent' Iowa caucus that was 'stolen' from him. 






That tweet looks so familiar though. Where I have I seen its like?


----------



## beagle9

Has Trump been compromised maybe (hope not), and is that the reason he has pushed Sidney Powell out of the loop or disconnected from her, otherwise basically telling her to save the country without him because he has been compromised maybe ??? 

I hope not, but is this separation from Powell, a separation in order to keep her independent, otherwise in so that she can freely do what she needs to do without a huge weight being placed around her shoulder when doing so ???

Is it something that had to be done in order to save the nation by minimizing exposure, and this was set up to stop Trump from becoming a target when the evil ones try to intimidate him or threaten him into submission, and by what ever means possible ?? Hmmmm.


----------



## Skylar

beagle9 said:


> Has Trump been compromised maybe (hope not), and is that the reason he has pushed Sidney Powell out of the loop or disconnected from her, otherwise basically telling her to save the country without him because he has been compromised maybe ???
> 
> I hope not, but is this separation from Powell, a separation in order to keep her independent, otherwise in so that she can freely do what she needs to do without a huge weight being placed around her shoulder when doing so ???
> 
> Is it something that had to be done in order to save the nation by minimizing exposure, and this was set up to stop Trump from becoming a target when the evil ones try to intimidate him or threaten him into submission, and by what ever means possible ?? Hmmmm.



Or.....don't over think it. Powell was another disaster for Trump.

You keep trying to look at this through the lens of '3-dimensional chess' and being confused by the outcome.

Try 'Dipshit Rodeo' and it all makes perfect sense.


----------



## bravoactual

Gary Lee said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden barely left his basement& he bragged about his election fraud .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us why TRUMPo’s lawyers including the $20,000 per day Rudy the courtroom Rube tell all the judges that Trump0’s lawsuits are not about election fraud.
> 
> “This is not a fraud case,” the Trump campaign’s lawyer *Kory Langhofer* told a Maricopa County judge last week. Giuliani repeated that line verbatim in the late afternoon session, of the Middle District of Pennsylvania lawsuit.
> 
> The campaign’s other lawyers made similar remarks before state judges in Montgomery and Philadelphia Counties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlights from Rudy Giuliani’s Courtroom Appearance for Trump | Law & Crime
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani's debut performance for the Trump campaign in federal court on Tuesday afternoon looked like his freewheeling press conference at the Four Seasons Landscaping Company. He recapped the same baseless allegations of voter-fraud—only this time, in front of a judge in a riff that bore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seemkingly u liberals didn't possess the intellectial ability to understang his point.
Click to expand...


Wins - 2

Losses - 35.


----------



## Leo123

dblack said:


> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.


Sorry there is no way a 'basement-mole candidate ' won legitimately.    Remember 2016?  Democrats have NEVER accepted Trump as legitimate.  Karma is a bitch.  Get used to it.


----------



## Skylar

Leo123 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry there is no way a 'basement-mole candidate ' won legitimately.    Remember 2016?  Democrats have NEVER accepted Trump as legitimate.  Karma is a bitch.  Get used to it.
Click to expand...


Sure there is: more people voted for him.

And I'm surprised you're not demanding the findings of Trump's investigation into the Iowa Caucus that was 'stolen' from him.




I swear, I've seen something like this before. Its on the tip of my tongue.


----------



## skye

GOD BLESS RUDY............ and  GOD BLESS SIDNEY.................. 


_*“American patriots are fed up with the corruption from the local level to the highest level of our government,”  said Sidney 


*_


----------



## NotfooledbyW

skye said:


> “American patriots are fed up with the corruption from the local level to the highest level of our government,” said Sidney



There are 80 million real American Patriots who reject the fascist right wing takeover of our America by 72 million Batshit Crazy, hallucinating tinfoil hat wearing Sidney Powell’s.

You are a minority. You lost. Get over it. You become irrelevant in 55 days.


----------



## skye

NotfooledbyW said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> “American patriots are fed up with the corruption from the local level to the highest level of our government,” said Sidney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 80 million real American Patriots who reject the fascist right wing takeover of our America by 72 million Batshit Crazy, hallucinating tinfoil hat wearing Sidney Powell’s.
> 
> You are a minority. You lost. Get over it. You become irrelevant in 55 days.
Click to expand...



LOL....nope you are wrong.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

skye said:


> LOL....nope you are wrong.



80 million true Americans have knocked your 72 million tinfoil hats off. In 55 days you become irrelevant. You can’t tell anybody that they are wrong.

Trump started the transition. He and you are done. God is blessing a President who actual lives a genuine Christian life and knows how to govern based on his moral principles.

You can coddle your fallen dictator at the tinfoil mansion at Maralago. Send him money. Send him lots of money.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

skye said:


> LOL....nope you are wrong



I’m not wrong that 80 million beats 72 million   and 306 beats 232.

 TRUMPTY DUMPTY just tweeted a complaint about the  “Dominion” Voting machines conspiracy theory, but he just fired his legal team lawyer Sidney Powell who has been gathering all the evidence that millions of votes were switched from trump to Biden. Thatvmeans Trump won..

So why did Trump fire Sidney If her nutjob Dominion conspiracy theory continues to float around in his head?


Donald J. Trump
@realDonaldTrump
What does GSA being allowed to preliminarily work with the Dems have to do with continuing to pursue our various cases on what will go down as the most corrupt election in American political history? We are moving full speed ahead. Will never concede to fake ballots & “Dominion”.
11:07 PM · Nov 23, 2020


----------



## bravoactual

NotfooledbyW said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> “American patriots are fed up with the corruption from the local level to the highest level of our government,” said Sidney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 80 million real American Patriots who reject the fascist right wing takeover of our America by 72 million Batshit Crazy, hallucinating tinfoil hat wearing Sidney Powell’s.
> 
> You are a minority. You lost. Get over it. You become irrelevant in 55 days.
Click to expand...


Sidney is bat crap crazy.  She is irrelevant.  

45 is a LOSER.  45 is a Traitor.  45 is gutless goddamn coward who has never served a miserable day of his misbegotten life in uniform.  He attacks Gold Star Families and attacks the memory of an American Hero.  He does nothing when Russian puts a bounty on the lives of U.S. Soldiers.  

HE FUCKING LOST.  In 55-Days New York State will be coming for him and he will be held accountable for his crimes.


----------



## bravoactual

skye said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> “American patriots are fed up with the corruption from the local level to the highest level of our government,” said Sidney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 80 million real American Patriots who reject the fascist right wing takeover of our America by 72 million Batshit Crazy, hallucinating tinfoil hat wearing Sidney Powell’s.
> 
> You are a minority. You lost. Get over it. You become irrelevant in 55 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....nope you are wrong.
Click to expand...


Last time I checked, 306 Electoral Votes Beats 232.  80,000,000 Votes beats 72,000,000.  The sniveling gutless loser 45 had his fat white pimpled ass kicked.  He is gone in 55-Days.


----------



## bravoactual

skye said:


> GOD BLESS RUDY............ and  GOD BLESS SIDNEY..................
> 
> 
> _*“American patriots are fed up with the corruption from the local level to the highest level of our government,”  said Sidney
> 
> 
> *_



Ghouli has lost, and lost and lost and lost and lost.

2-Wins.

35-Losses.


----------



## bravoactual

Leo123 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry there is no way a 'basement-mole candidate ' won legitimately.    Remember 2016?  Democrats have NEVER accepted Trump as legitimate.  Karma is a bitch.  Get used to it.
Click to expand...


45 is Traitor. 

VICE-PRESIDENT ELECT HARRIS is many things.  Strong, intelligent, and she knows how fight.  \


----------



## Faun

DarthVader said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe what you want. The fact is Biden cheated no matter how you want to slice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Rudy and all TRUMPO’s lawyers are in court under oath they tell the judge that there was no fraud there was no cheating - because they can’t lie in a courtroom. Then they go outside find a TV camera crew and claim the truth is that Biden only won by cheating.
> 
> They want TrumPO’s 72 million cult followers to send money for the legal farce they are fighting.
> 
> RUDY’s cut is $20,000 a day.,
> 
> How much $ have you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden   barely left his basement& he bragged about  his election fraud .
Click to expand...

It's a pity conservatives are so dishonest,  they'll play that edited clip to alter the context of what President-elect Biden actually said about forming an election fraud hotline to help battle election fraud, not to commit election fraud as the cult likes to claim with that edited clip.

@ 18:40 (your out of context portion in red)


_But one of the things that I think is most important is those who haven’t voted yet, first of all go to IWILLVOTE.com to make a plan exactly how you’re going to vote, where you’re going to vote, when you’re going to vote. Because it can get complicated, because the Republicans are doing everything they can to make it harder for people to vote — particularly people of color — to vote. So go to IWILLVOTE.com.

Secondly, we’re in a situation where we have put together, and you guys did it for our administration — President Obama’s administration before this — we have put together I think the most extensive and inclusive voter fraud organization in the history of American politics. What the president is trying to do is discourage people from voting by implying that their vote won’t be counted, it can’t be counted, we’re going to challenge it and all these things. If enough people vote, it’s going to overwhelm the system.

You see what’s happening now, you guys know it as well as I do, you see the long, long lines and early voting. You see the millions of people who have already cast a ballot. And so, don’t be intimidated. If in fact you have any, any problem go to — and I don’t have the number but it’s 833-DEM-VOTE… Call that number. We have over a thousand lawyers, over a thousand of them, they’ll answer the phone, if you think there’s any challenge to your voting. Go to 833-DEM-VOTE, dial those letters on your phone. That will get you the assistance that we have already put in place._​


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
Click to expand...


Like you do? You only care about the result. As long as Xi Bai-Degn is our (proxy) ruler and civil rights are crushed, you don't care how he got there.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bravoactual said:


> 45 is Traitor.
> 
> VICE-PRESIDENT ELECT HARRIS is many things.  Strong, intelligent, and she knows how fight.  \



Trump betrayed your president for life Xi Jinping?

Cameltoe Harris fucked her way to the top and is an asset of China.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 is Traitor.
> 
> VICE-PRESIDENT ELECT HARRIS is many things.  Strong, intelligent, and she knows how fight.  \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump betrayed your president for life Xi Jinping?
> 
> Cameltoe Harris fucked her way to the top and is an asset of China.
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


>



Now that China has stolen the election for Xi's man and the sanctions against your terrorist country will be lifted, will you be reassigned from your trolling job to help build nuclear weapons?


----------



## bravoactual

Cons are facing their own horrible end.  They tried as hard they could to lie, cheat and steal their into keeping the Dear Leader in office and it failed in a most spectacular fashion.  The public implosion of the D-Team of cracked team useless shysters cannot grab their asses with  both hands AND  GPS.

1-Win.

1-Set Aside.

35-Losses.

Michigan has certified their Election.

Georgia has certified their Election.
(The new hand count will not change that reality)

Cons tried every which and way they could to LIE, CHEAT AND STEAL their way into keeping their Dear Leader in the office they know he not fit to hold.

The math here is very simple.

*306 - 232 = 74*.

The _*LOSER 45* _lost the Electoral College (*270 Votes Needed to Win*) with only *232 Votes*.

President-Elect Biden won the Electoral College (*270 Votes Needed To Win*)  by *74 Votes*.

No amount of bitching and whining will change that fact.

President-Elect Biden received *80,000,000* Votes.

The *LOSER 45* received *72,000,000* Votes.

*80,000,00*>*72,000,000.

The Loser 45 LOST The Popular Vote....Again*.

No amount of bitching and whining will change that fact.

The Cracked Team of D-Shysters paid by the LOSER 45 has racked up a very sad and totally pathetic win loss record.

1-Win.

1-Set Aside.

35-Losses.

No amount bitching and whining will change that fact.

Spouting unsupported, unverified conspiracy theories does change the facts.

Just in.

*Pennsylvania Certifies Election Awarding 20-Electoral Votes To President Elect Joe Biden*.









						Pennsylvania Certifies 2020 Election Results, Awarding 20 Electoral Votes To Joe Biden
					

Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf has signed a certificate of ascertainment to show the slate of electors for Joe Biden and Kamala Harris.




					pittsburgh.cbslocal.com
				




Georgia Certifies Biden as WINNER.









						Georgia officials certify election results showing Biden win
					

ATLANTA (AP) — Georgia's governor and top elections official on Friday certified results showing Joe Biden won the presidential race over Republican President Donald Trump, bringing the state one step closer to wrapping up an election fraught with unfounded accusations of fraud by Trump and his...




					apnews.com
				




Michigan Certifies Biden as WINNER.









						Michigan board certifies Nov. 3 election, cementing Biden victory
					

The board in charge of certifying election results cast a pivotal vote to validate the state's tallies, cementing victories of Joe Biden, Gary Peters



					www.detroitnews.com
				




45 is a CERTIFIED LOSER.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that China has stolen the election for Xi's man and the sanctions against your terrorist country will be lifted, will you be reassigned from your trolling job to help build nuclear weapons?
Click to expand...

You didn't care when Russia stole it 4 years ago.


----------



## bravoactual

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that China has stolen the election for Xi's man and the sanctions against your terrorist country will be lifted, will you be reassigned from your trolling job to help build nuclear weapons?
Click to expand...


A fan of that idiot Sidney are you?  There is zip, zero, nada, nothing and none in the way of proof of outside interference in the November 3 Election.

We know Russia did interfere in the 2016 Election, but because they helped the Impeached LOSER gain office you do not care.

We also know that the LOSER 45 asked China to  interfere, to help him and they declined.  There no proof that China helped Biden.

Come back with solid proof, which you know you do not have.


----------



## bravoactual

Nevada Certifies Election Results.  Awards President-Elect Biden 6-Electoral Votes.









						Biden win over Trump in Nevada made official by court
					

The Nevada Supreme Court made Joe Biden’s win in the state official on Tuesday, approving the state's final canvass of the Nov. 3 election. The unanimous action by the seven nonpartisan justices sends to Democratic Gov. Steve Sisolak results that will deliver six electoral votes from the western...




					www.aol.com
				



.

To repeat.

Georgia Has Certified For Biden.









						Georgia officials certify election results showing Biden win
					

ATLANTA (AP) — Georgia's governor and top elections official on Friday certified results showing Joe Biden won the presidential race over Republican President Donald Trump, bringing the state one step closer to wrapping up an election fraught with unfounded accusations of fraud by Trump and his...




					apnews.com
				



.
(The hand count requested by the LOSER 45 will NOT move the needle at bit).

Michigan Has Certified For Biden.









						Biden certified as winner of Pennsylvania presidential vote
					

HARRISBURG, Pa. (AP) — Democrat Joe Biden was certified Tuesday as winner of the presidential election in Pennsylvania, culminating three weeks of vote counting and a string of failed legal challenges by President Donald Trump...




					apnews.com
				




Pennsylvania Has Certified For Biden.









						Biden certified as winner of Pennsylvania presidential vote
					

HARRISBURG, Pa. (AP) — Democrat Joe Biden was certified Tuesday as winner of the presidential election in Pennsylvania, culminating three weeks of vote counting and a string of failed legal challenges by President Donald Trump...




					apnews.com
				




Biden won the Electoral.

Biden won the Popular.

Right now a total 16-have certified elections results.  Biden is winning.









						States certifying results ahead of Electoral College meeting
					

States have begun certifying their results from the Nov. 3 presidential election in the run-up to the Electoral College meeting in mid-December...




					apnews.com
				




*45 IS A CERTIFIED LOSER*.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> “American patriots are fed up with the corruption from the local level to the highest level of our government,” said Sidney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 80 million real American Patriots who reject the fascist right wing takeover of our America by 72 million Batshit Crazy, hallucinating tinfoil hat wearing Sidney Powell’s.
> 
> You are a minority. You lost. Get over it. You become irrelevant in 55 days.
Click to expand...

Wait, wait, wait, who rejected who first ?? The American patriots in 2016 and in 2020 have rejected the batcrap crazies within the democrat party, but one thing the Democrat party knows how to do, and that is to unite with the batcrap crazies, even though they are standing there holding their noses when doing so.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> Wait, wait, wait, who rejected who first ??



YOUR BATSHIT crazy Became President not with the majority will of the American people. Trump won with a minority in 2016 because the electoral college favors the batshit crazy rural gun nuts and white evangelical Christian population who have lost all contact with reality and truth. Hence that gave us Donald Trump.

LAURA INGRAHAM TELLS TRUMPSTERS THE TRUMP CHARADE IS OVER.

She’s quitting batshit crazy a bit. Why can’t you.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> The American patriots in 2016



Let’s hope they keep coddling their forlorn befuddled dictator by doing this;


Fifty Shades of Whey

@davenewworld_2
Trump supporters in Georgia vow to destroy the Republican Party if Trump doesn't win





I hear they want the Trump cult warriors to write in “Trump” instead of the the two GOP senatorial candidates in the runoff election. 


Works for me.


----------



## bravoactual

NotfooledbyW said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American patriots in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s hope they keep coddling their forlorn befuddled dictator by doing this;
> 
> 
> Fifty Shades of Whey
> @davenewworld_2
> Trump supporters in Georgia vow to destroy the Republican Party if Trump doesn't win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they want the Trump cult warriors to write in “Trump” instead of the the two GOP senatorial candidates in the runoff election.
> 
> 
> Works for me.
Click to expand...


These meat heads will do that, der GroppenFuhrer says to.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> You didn't care when Russia stole it 4 years ago.



You mean when Big Foot colluded with the Loch Ness monster to post facetwat memes? 

But I'm serious Farouk, with the sanctions lifted your country can get back to terrorism and building nukes. Will you be reassigned?

No doubt Xi Bai-Degn will send over pallets of cash. Your agent, Kerry, is back in power and representing you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bravoactual said:


> A fan of that idiot Sidney are you?  There is zip, zero, nada, nothing and none in the way of proof of outside interference in the November 3 Election.
> 
> We know Russia did interfere in the 2016 Election, but because they helped the Impeached LOSER gain office you do not care.
> 
> We also know that the LOSER 45 asked China to  interfere, to help him and they declined.  There no proof that China helped Biden.
> 
> Come back with solid proof, which you know you do not have.



The thing about your Communist traitors is that you are result oriented. You don't care HOW the party gains power, only that it does.

You have had your lying gash shoved in the massive fraud repeatedly, and you continue to lie. You have no integrity, and lust only for power for your filthy, traitorous party.

{

The Thomas More Society's Amistad Project on Tuesday filed an emergency petition with the Wisconsin Supreme Court over the swing state's unofficial election results. The conservative group claims to have identified more than 150,000 ballots that have the potential for fraud, something they believe could have an impact on the state's declared winner.


“We have identified over 150,000 potentially fraudulent ballots in Wisconsin, more than enough to call into question the validity of the state’s reported election results, ” Phill Kline, director of the project, said in a statement.“Moreover, these discrepancies were a direct result of Wisconsin election officials’ willful violation of state law."

The lawsuit claims election officials counted ineligible ballots, failed to count ballots that should have been counted, and that a number of counting errors and irregularities allegedly took place.

}









						Swing State Woes: Conservative Group Says They Discovered 150,000 Fraudulent Ballots
					

Wow.




					townhall.com
				




You don't care, you'll lie about this like you lie about everything. You have ZERO integrity and say anything that promotes your filthy traitorous party.

The demagogue sociopath party seeks the utter and complete destruction of the United States.


----------



## bravoactual

The only way the Impeached LOSER 45 will reach 270 is if he loses 50 Pounds.


----------



## bravoactual

Uncensored2008 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fan of that idiot Sidney are you?  There is zip, zero, nada, nothing and none in the way of proof of outside interference in the November 3 Election.
> 
> We know Russia did interfere in the 2016 Election, but because they helped the Impeached LOSER gain office you do not care.
> 
> We also know that the LOSER 45 asked China to  interfere, to help him and they declined.  There no proof that China helped Biden.
> 
> Come back with solid proof, which you know you do not have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about your Communist traitors is that you are result oriented. You don't care HOW the party gains power, only that it does.
> 
> You have had your lying gash shoved in the massive fraud repeatedly, and you continue to lie. You have no integrity, and lust only for power for your filthy, traitorous party.
> 
> {
> 
> The Thomas More Society's Amistad Project on Tuesday filed an emergency petition with the Wisconsin Supreme Court over the swing state's unofficial election results. The conservative group claims to have identified more than 150,000 ballots that have the potential for fraud, something they believe could have an impact on the state's declared winner.
> 
> 
> “We have identified over 150,000 potentially fraudulent ballots in Wisconsin, more than enough to call into question the validity of the state’s reported election results, ” Phill Kline, director of the project, said in a statement.“Moreover, these discrepancies were a direct result of Wisconsin election officials’ willful violation of state law."
> 
> The lawsuit claims election officials counted ineligible ballots, failed to count ballots that should have been counted, and that a number of counting errors and irregularities allegedly took place.
> 
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swing State Woes: Conservative Group Says They Discovered 150,000 Fraudulent Ballots
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care, you'll lie about this like you lie about everything. You have ZERO integrity and say anything that promotes your filthy traitorous party.
> 
> The demagogue sociopath party seeks the utter and complete destruction of the United States.
Click to expand...


1-Loss.

1-Set Aside.

36-Lost.


YOU HAVE NO PROOF OF ANYTING.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't care when Russia stole it 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean when Big Foot colluded with the Loch Ness monster to post facetwat memes?
> 
> But I'm serious Farouk, with the sanctions lifted your country can get back to terrorism and building nukes. Will you be reassigned?
> 
> No doubt Xi Bai-Degn will send over pallets of cash. Your agent, Kerry, is back in power and representing you.
> 
> View attachment 421305
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

bravoactual said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fan of that idiot Sidney are you?  There is zip, zero, nada, nothing and none in the way of proof of outside interference in the November 3 Election.
> 
> We know Russia did interfere in the 2016 Election, but because they helped the Impeached LOSER gain office you do not care.
> 
> We also know that the LOSER 45 asked China to  interfere, to help him and they declined.  There no proof that China helped Biden.
> 
> Come back with solid proof, which you know you do not have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about your Communist traitors is that you are result oriented. You don't care HOW the party gains power, only that it does.
> 
> You have had your lying gash shoved in the massive fraud repeatedly, and you continue to lie. You have no integrity, and lust only for power for your filthy, traitorous party.
> 
> {
> 
> The Thomas More Society's Amistad Project on Tuesday filed an emergency petition with the Wisconsin Supreme Court over the swing state's unofficial election results. The conservative group claims to have identified more than 150,000 ballots that have the potential for fraud, something they believe could have an impact on the state's declared winner.
> 
> 
> “We have identified over 150,000 potentially fraudulent ballots in Wisconsin, more than enough to call into question the validity of the state’s reported election results, ” Phill Kline, director of the project, said in a statement.“Moreover, these discrepancies were a direct result of Wisconsin election officials’ willful violation of state law."
> 
> The lawsuit claims election officials counted ineligible ballots, failed to count ballots that should have been counted, and that a number of counting errors and irregularities allegedly took place.
> 
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swing State Woes: Conservative Group Says They Discovered 150,000 Fraudulent Ballots
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care, you'll lie about this like you lie about everything. You have ZERO integrity and say anything that promotes your filthy traitorous party.
> 
> The demagogue sociopath party seeks the utter and complete destruction of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1-Loss.
> 
> 1-Set Aside.
> 
> 36-Lost.
> 
> 
> YOU HAVE NO PROOF OF ANYTING.
Click to expand...


You were just presented evidence and directly lie.

Such is the way of you Stalinists, you are sociopaths.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


>



The sanctions American President Trump placed on your country crippled your economy and your efforts at building nuclear arms to use against the great satan and the Jews that you hate.

But Xi's man will lift them instantly, and Iranian agent Kerry will again be in a position to represent his masters.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanctions American President Trump placed on your country crippled your economy and your efforts at building nuclear arms to use against the great satan and the Jews that you hate.
> 
> But Xi's man will lift them instantly, and Iranian agent Kerry will again be in a position to represent his masters.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

bravoactual said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fan of that idiot Sidney are you?  There is zip, zero, nada, nothing and none in the way of proof of outside interference in the November 3 Election.
> 
> We know Russia did interfere in the 2016 Election, but because they helped the Impeached LOSER gain office you do not care.
> 
> We also know that the LOSER 45 asked China to  interfere, to help him and they declined.  There no proof that China helped Biden.
> 
> Come back with solid proof, which you know you do not have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about your Communist traitors is that you are result oriented. You don't care HOW the party gains power, only that it does.
> 
> You have had your lying gash shoved in the massive fraud repeatedly, and you continue to lie. You have no integrity, and lust only for power for your filthy, traitorous party.
> 
> {
> 
> The Thomas More Society's Amistad Project on Tuesday filed an emergency petition with the Wisconsin Supreme Court over the swing state's unofficial election results. The conservative group claims to have identified more than 150,000 ballots that have the potential for fraud, something they believe could have an impact on the state's declared winner.
> 
> 
> “We have identified over 150,000 potentially fraudulent ballots in Wisconsin, more than enough to call into question the validity of the state’s reported election results, ” Phill Kline, director of the project, said in a statement.“Moreover, these discrepancies were a direct result of Wisconsin election officials’ willful violation of state law."
> 
> The lawsuit claims election officials counted ineligible ballots, failed to count ballots that should have been counted, and that a number of counting errors and irregularities allegedly took place.
> 
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swing State Woes: Conservative Group Says They Discovered 150,000 Fraudulent Ballots
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care, you'll lie about this like you lie about everything. You have ZERO integrity and say anything that promotes your filthy traitorous party.
> 
> The demagogue sociopath party seeks the utter and complete destruction of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1-Loss.
> 
> 1-Set Aside.
> 
> 36-Lost.
> 
> 
> YOU HAVE NO PROOF OF ANYTING.
Click to expand...

Says who, a collaborator in the cover up maybe ?


----------



## DarthVader

bravoactual said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry there is no way a 'basement-mole candidate ' won legitimately.    Remember 2016?  Democrats have NEVER accepted Trump as legitimate.  Karma is a bitch.  Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is Traitor.
> 
> VICE-PRESIDENT ELECT HARRIS is many things.  Strong, intelligent, and she knows how fight.  \
Click to expand...


She's a moron Pence is better!


bravoactual said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry there is no way a 'basement-mole candidate ' won legitimately.    Remember 2016?  Democrats have NEVER accepted Trump as legitimate.  Karma is a bitch.  Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is Traitor.
> 
> VICE-PRESIDENT ELECT HARRIS is many things.  Strong, intelligent, and she knows how fight.  \
Click to expand...


Biden is a Traitor and Harris is a bond villain.


----------



## bravoactual

Wisconsin Recount (paid for by Impeached Traitor 45 to the tune of *$3,000,000.00*) finds *87-More Votes For President-Elect Biden*.









						Trump’s Wisconsin recount finds 87 new votes for Biden at a cost of $34,000 each
					

President Donald Trump has paid $3 million for a partial recount of Wisconsin that expanded President-elect Joe Biden’s lead by 87 votes. On Sunday, Dane County became the final Wisconsin county to complete its recount. According to The Washington Post, over 800,000 ballots were recounted at the...




					www.rawstory.com
				



.

Somewhere, somehow along the way, one of the idiots working for Orange Shit Stain must have told him that recounts very seldom help the loser....

It's Called The Law of Unintended Consequences.


----------



## bravoactual

DarthVader said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry there is no way a 'basement-mole candidate ' won legitimately.    Remember 2016?  Democrats have NEVER accepted Trump as legitimate.  Karma is a bitch.  Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is Traitor.
> 
> VICE-PRESIDENT ELECT HARRIS is many things.  Strong, intelligent, and she knows how fight.  \
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a moron Pence is better!
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry there is no way a 'basement-mole candidate ' won legitimately.    Remember 2016?  Democrats have NEVER accepted Trump as legitimate.  Karma is a bitch.  Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is Traitor.
> 
> VICE-PRESIDENT ELECT HARRIS is many things.  Strong, intelligent, and she knows how fight.  \
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is a Traitor and Harris is a bond villain.
Click to expand...



45 sided with Russians and attacks Gold-Star Families.

Biden is a hero.

Harris is a Strong Intelligent Woman and she scares the hell out of you.


----------



## bravoactual

The Wisconsin Recount Has Officially Ended.  The Results Only Added More Votes To Mr. Biden's Count.









						Completed Wisconsin Recount Confirms Biden's Win Over Trump
					

In Milwaukee County, Biden’s lead increased by 132 votes after county election officials recounted the more than 450,000 votes that were cast there.




					www.huffpost.com
				



.


----------



## bravoactual

Well fan of the late Marion  Robert Morrison (another in long line of Cons who never wore the uniform he in fact a DRAFT DODGER ), it NOT does matter a flying fuck through a rolling donut whether you agree or not.

It does not matter if the brain dead sycophants of 45 agree or disagree.  It does not matter the shit stains in your hero's shorts what you like or dislike.  The facts are the facts and the fact is that the Orange Russian Loving Traitor 45 LOST.

Putin's Butt Boy LOST:

Georgia.

Michigan.

Minnesota.

Pennsylvania

Wisconsin.

Putin's Butt Boy LOST the November Election.

Biden - *306 Electoral Votes* (*270*) Needed Win

Shit Stain - *232*. 

306 - 232 = *74*.

The Traitorous Orange Stain lost the Popular Vote for the SECOND TIME.

No matter how many times you try to deny and disagree, the facts remain the same.

Fact.

Biden WON.

Fact.

The Traitor and Putin Butt Boy LOST.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bravoactual said:


> 45 sided with Russians and attacks Gold-Star Families.
> 
> Biden is a hero.
> 
> Harris is a Strong Intelligent Woman and she scares the hell out of you.



That's a lie. Your own witch hunt found he did not nor did anyone associated with him.

But we all know who IS in Putin's pocket....









						Here’s Why the Mayor of Moscow’s Wife Paid Hunter Biden $3.5 Million… And Likely More!
					

Here’s Why the Mayor of Moscow’s Wife Paid Hunter Biden $3.5 Million… And Likely More! By Cristina Laila for The Gateway Pundit According to US treasury documents provided by the Senate Finance and Homeland Security Committees,



					thedailycoin.org
				




Bought and paid for Quid Pro Joe, Putin's little bitch.


----------



## bravoactual

Pennsylvania State Supreme Court Tosses Suit Challenging Mail-In-Ballots.









						In Another Legal Blow To Trump, Pa. Supreme Court Tosses Suit Challenging Mail-In Ballots
					

Pennsylvania's highest court dismissed a lawsuit filed by Rep. Mike Kelly and other Republicans who'd questioned the legitimacy of the state's election r...




					www.huffpost.com
				



.


----------



## bravoactual

bravoactual said:


> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry there is no way a 'basement-mole candidate ' won legitimately.    Remember 2016?  Democrats have NEVER accepted Trump as legitimate.  Karma is a bitch.  Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is Traitor.
> 
> VICE-PRESIDENT ELECT HARRIS is many things.  Strong, intelligent, and she knows how fight.  \
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a moron Pence is better!
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry there is no way a 'basement-mole candidate ' won legitimately.    Remember 2016?  Democrats have NEVER accepted Trump as legitimate.  Karma is a bitch.  Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is Traitor.
> 
> VICE-PRESIDENT ELECT HARRIS is many things.  Strong, intelligent, and she knows how fight.  \
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is a Traitor and Harris is a bond villain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 45 sided with Russians and attacks Gold-Star Families.
> 
> Biden is a hero.
> 
> 
> 
> Harris is a Strong Intelligent Woman and she scares the hell out of you.
Click to expand...


45 Attacks Gold Star Families.









						In Another Legal Blow To Trump, Pa. Supreme Court Tosses Suit Challenging Mail-In Ballots
					

Pennsylvania's highest court dismissed a lawsuit filed by Rep. Mike Kelly and other Republicans who'd questioned the legitimacy of the state's election r...




					www.huffpost.com
				



.









						GOP Criticism Mounts As Trump Continues Attacks On Khan Family
					

Donald Trump continued to tweet about the family of a fallen soldier on Monday morning, despite pleas from John McCain and others for him to stop.




					www.npr.org
				



.









						Trump Attacks a Grieving Widow’s Account
					

The president once again escalated the ongoing debate over his condolences to Gold Star families by contradicting the widow of a fallen Special Forces sergeant.




					www.theatlantic.com
				



.

45 Sides With Russia In Helsinki.









						Trump sides with Russia against FBI at Helsinki summit
					

The US president contradicts intelligence agencies over claims of interference in the US election.



					www.bbc.com
				



.

45 Attacks Senator John McCain.









						Trump sides with Russia against FBI at Helsinki summit
					

The US president contradicts intelligence agencies over claims of interference in the US election.



					www.bbc.com
				



.

45 is fucking traitor.

45 is a Draft Dodger (just like Marion Morrison).


----------



## bravoactual

Uncensored2008 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 sided with Russians and attacks Gold-Star Families.
> 
> Biden is a hero.
> 
> Harris is a Strong Intelligent Woman and she scares the hell out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie. Your own witch hunt found he did not nor did anyone associated with him.
> 
> But we all know who IS in Putin's pocket....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s Why the Mayor of Moscow’s Wife Paid Hunter Biden $3.5 Million… And Likely More!
> 
> 
> Here’s Why the Mayor of Moscow’s Wife Paid Hunter Biden $3.5 Million… And Likely More! By Cristina Laila for The Gateway Pundit According to US treasury documents provided by the Senate Finance and Homeland Security Committees,
> 
> 
> 
> thedailycoin.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought and paid for Quid Pro Joe, Putin's little bitch.
Click to expand...


ROTFLMAO.

An obscure unknown RWNJ Website.

My post stands and your post deserves to be flushed down the toilet.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bravoactual said:


> Well fan of the late Marion  Robert Morrison (another in long line of Cons who never wore the uniform he in fact a DRAFT DODGER ), it NOT does matter a flying fuck through a rolling donut whether you agree or not.
> 
> It does not matter if the brain dead sycophants of 45 agree or disagree.  It does not matter the shit stains in your hero's shorts what you like or dislike.  The facts are the facts and the fact is that the Orange Russian Loving Traitor 45 LOST.
> 
> Putin's Butt Boy LOST:
> 
> Georgia.
> 
> Michigan.
> 
> Minnesota.
> 
> Pennsylvania
> 
> Wisconsin.
> 
> Putin's Butt Boy LOST the November Election.
> 
> Biden - *306 Electoral Votes* (*270*) Needed Win
> 
> Shit Stain - *232*.
> 
> 306 - 232 = *74*.
> 
> The Traitorous Orange Stain lost the Popular Vote for the SECOND TIME.
> 
> No matter how many times you try to deny and disagree, the facts remain the same.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Biden WON.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> The Traitor and Putin Butt Boy LOST.




I thought you said Putin's butt boi, Bought and Paid for Quid Pro Joe Biden took those states?


----------



## bravoactual

The Conservative National Review Calls 45's conduct since LOSING the PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION DISGRACEFUL!!!!









						Trump’s Disgraceful Endgame | National Review
					

Almost nothing the Trump legal team has alleged has withstood the slightest scrutiny.




					www.nationalreview.com
				



.

Unlike other obscure, unknown Conservative website.  The N.R. is a respect Conservative Publication founded by the late Conservative publicist William F. Buckley.

Yes, I read the National Review.


----------



## bravoactual

Uncensored2008 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well fan of the late Marion  Robert Morrison (another in long line of Cons who never wore the uniform he in fact a DRAFT DODGER ), it NOT does matter a flying fuck through a rolling donut whether you agree or not.
> 
> It does not matter if the brain dead sycophants of 45 agree or disagree.  It does not matter the shit stains in your hero's shorts what you like or dislike.  The facts are the facts and the fact is that the Orange Russian Loving Traitor 45 LOST.
> 
> Putin's Butt Boy LOST:
> 
> Georgia.
> 
> Michigan.
> 
> Minnesota.
> 
> Pennsylvania
> 
> Wisconsin.
> 
> Putin's Butt Boy LOST the November Election.
> 
> Biden - *306 Electoral Votes* (*270*) Needed Win
> 
> Shit Stain - *232*.
> 
> 306 - 232 = *74*.
> 
> The Traitorous Orange Stain lost the Popular Vote for the SECOND TIME.
> 
> No matter how many times you try to deny and disagree, the facts remain the same.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Biden WON.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> The Traitor and Putin Butt Boy LOST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said Putin's butt boi, Bought and Paid for Quid Pro Joe Biden took those states?
Click to expand...


Your mixture of lies and half-truths are about as entertaining as taking a shit.


----------



## bravoactual

Sidney Powell Claims Election Fraud in Edison County Michigan.









						Sidney Powell Lawsuit Claims Potential Election Fraud In Edison County, Michigan, A Place That Doesn’t Exist
					

A witness in Sidney Powell’s election lawsuit claims there may have been illegal voting that took place in Edison County, Michigan — a place that does not exist. Political reporter Jonathan Oosting brought attention to the claim on Monday, sharing a portion of Powell’s lawsuit that quotes a...




					www.inquisitr.com
				




Which totally impossible, mainly because there is no such county in the State Michigan.

To review.

Arizona Certified.

Georgia Certified.

Pennsylvania Certified.

Michigan Certified.

So much losing.


----------



## mamooth

When is Sidney Powell filing her superawesome lawsuit, like she promised?

I checked her official website. Nothing there but begging for money and hawking merchandise.

Oh, that's right. She's a grifter, out fleecing the Trump rubes. And being that they're all morons, they fall for it.


----------



## San Souci

Dr Grump said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I was aware of it.. So actually were state's Sec States who borked the idea of buying from Dominion. So were Klobuchar, Warren and whatshisname..  ACTUALLY when I first told you that the highest levels of the FBI/Intel had hijacked the keys to the World's Greatest Domestic Spy Machine to spy on Trump associates -- you weren't buying THAT either..  That's a load of "unfinished business" that the Swamp is just gonna cover up..
> 
> THEY LOVE THEM SOME POWER. Even Trump disappointed me on the day the Patriot Act was scheduled for renewal..  1st tweet in the morning was all about not SIGNING IT without Civil Liberty protections added in..  But inexplicably, BY NOON -- he renege on all that.. EVEN THO HE HAD BEEN THE BIGGEST VICTIM OF ABUSE of this system..  Know who else disappointed me?  All the spineless Repubs who were SCREAMING (and still are) to INDICT and try all those who abused power and twisted truth to run a full out Intel op against the Trump campaign --- MOST of those morons voted for fast track of the Patriot Act with no revisions..  WHY? Because BOTH parties WANT that unbridled power.. And like the ring in Lord of Rings -- all these tools are useful "when elections have consequences"...
> 
> It's not a secret..  The power is too great for them to handle. And they LIKE IT that way..
> 
> Orange Bastard was too busy fulfilling promises. And fighting off witchhunts, impeachment and a fully hostile media..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh boy. You've gone full whacko conspiracy theory on us. None of what you say is true ESPECIALLY that last sentence. Trump was fulfilling promises, like Ted Bundy was helping college girls with their homework.
Click to expand...

Prove it. All I have seen all summer is Democrats destroying cities.


----------



## cwise76

Get out your checkbooks rubes, Don the con is in dire need.


----------



## deanrd

Never Trust a man whose hair dye is gravy.


----------



## bravoactual

mamooth said:


> When is Sidney Powell filing her superawesome lawsuit, like she promised?
> 
> I checked her official website. Nothing there but begging for money and hawking merchandise.
> 
> Oh, that's right. She's a grifter, out fleecing the Trump rubes. AndObeing that they're all morons, they fall for it.



Is she offering a once in life time offer of a free Brazilian Power Crystal?


San Souci said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> 
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I was aware of it.. So actually were state's Sec States who borked the idea of buying from Dominion. So were Klobuchar, Warren and whatshisname..  ACTUALLY when I first told you that the highest levels of the FBI/Intel had hijacked the keys to the World's Greatest Domestic Spy Machine to spy on Trump associates -- you weren't buying THAT either..  That's a load of "unfinished business" that the Swamp is just gonna cover up..
> 
> THEY LOVE THEM SOME POWER. Even Trump disappointed me on the day the Patriot Act was scheduled for renewal..  1st tweet in the morning was all about not SIGNING IT without Civil Liberty protections added in..  But inexplicably, BY NOON -- he renege on all that.. EVEN THO HE HAD BEEN THE BIGGEST VICTIM OF ABUSE of this system..  Know who else disappointed me?  All the spineless Repubs who were SCREAMING (and still are) to INDICT and try all those who abused power and twisted truth to run a full out Intel op against the Trump campaign --- MOST of those morons voted for fast track of the Patriot Act with no revisions..  WHY? Because BOTH parties WANT that unbridled power.. And like the ring in Lord of Rings -- all these tools are useful "when elections have consequences"...
> 
> It's not a secret..  The power is too great for them to handle. And they LIKE IT that way..
> 
> Orange Bastard was too busy fulfilling promises. And fighting off witchhunts, impeachment and a fully hostile media..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh boy. You've gone full whacko conspiracy theory on us. None of what you say is true ESPECIALLY that last sentence. Trump was fulfilling promises, like Ted Bundy was helping college girls with their homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. All I have seen all summer is Democrats destroying cities.
Click to expand...


Tired, Worn Out, Useless and Boring.


----------



## evenflow1969

Chuz Life said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As presented by Rudy in the video link.
> 
> They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
Click to expand...

Talk is all they do. They present no evidence of fraud and are laughed out of court time after time. Hilarious! Make baseless accusation after baseless accusation and you just buy it even after it's laughed out of court time after time. Kinda like the corona virus is a hoax. It will disappear after November.  The whole world shut down just to pick on poor Trump.  Lol. Hilarious.  How many times your dumb ass gonna be fooled by stupid ass Trump. Lol


----------



## bravoactual

45 Is Near 'Checkmate' In His Attempts To Undo Election.









						Trump Nears ‘Checkmate’ Stage in Last-Gasp Bid to Undo Election
					

President Donald Trump’s path to reversing the election result has nearly closed after all the key battleground states certified their vote totals and took steps to appoint electors ready to formalize Joe Biden’s victory.




					www.bloomberg.com
				



.

President Donald Trump’s path to reversing the election result has nearly closed after all the key battleground states certified their vote totals and took steps to appoint electors ready to formalize Joe Biden’s victory.

Trump continues to hurl unsubstantiated accusations of voter fraud on Twitter, but he is now left with only a few extremely improbable options to derail Biden’s inauguration, with the next step -- the casting of votes by electors to the Electoral College -- set to happen in each state on Dec. 14.

As it stands right this very now, with 39-Losses, 1-Win and 1-Set Aside 45 has a snowballs chance in hell.  His cracked team of D-Team keep talking of proof, but have yet to present such proof.  Without proof, without real solid evidence of Fraud, the Orange Shit Stair Russian Loving Draft Dodger has nothing.

Arizona - Certified.

Georgia - Certified.

Nevada - Certified. (Just Added)









						Nevada Certifies Election Results, Making Biden’s Victory Official
					

The battleground state is now the fourth to finalize Biden’s win.




					www.forbes.com
				




Michigan - Certified.

Wisconsin - Certified. (Just Added)









						Wisconsin certifies Joe Biden as winner following recount
					

MADISON, Wis. (AP) — Joe Biden’s victory in battleground Wisconsin was certified Monday following a partial recount that only added to his 20,600-vote margin over President Donald Trump, who has promised to file a lawsuit seeking to undo the results...




					apnews.com
				




So Much LOSING.


----------



## bravoactual

evenflow1969 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As presented by Rudy in the video link.
> 
> They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk is all they do. They present no evidence of fraud and are laughed out of court time after time. Hilarious! Make baseless accusation after baseless accusation and you just buy it even after it's laughed out of court time after time. Kinda like the corona virus is a hoax. It will disappear after November.  The whole world shut down just to pick on poor Trump.  Lol. Hilarious.  How many times your dumb ass gonna be fooled by stupid ass Trump. Lol
Click to expand...


Even SCOTUS would require evidence of fraud.  Not that SCOTUS will come near 45 or looney tunes lawyers.


----------



## bravoactual

A.G. Bill Barr: No Evidence of Fraud That'd  Change Election Outcome.









						Disputing Trump, Barr says no widespread election fraud
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — Disputing President Donald Trump’s persistent, baseless claims, Attorney General William Barr declared Tuesday the U.S. Justice Department has uncovered no evidence of widespread voter fraud that could change the outcome of the 2020 election.




					apnews.com
				




WASHINGTON (AP) — Attorney General William Barr said Tuesday the Justice Department has not uncovered evidence of widespread voter fraud that would change the outcome of the 2020 presidential election.

His comments come despite President Donald Trump’s repeated claims that the election was stolen, and his refusal to concede his loss to President-Elect Joe Biden.

In an interview with The Associated Press, Barr said U.S. attorneys and FBI agents have been working to follow up specific complaints and information they’ve received, but they’ve uncovered no evidence that would change the outcome of the election.


----------



## deanrd

Trump Has Discussed With Advisers Pardons for His 3 Eldest Children and Giuliani (Published 2020)
					

Rudolph W. Giuliani, who is promoting baseless claims of widespread election fraud, talked about a pardon with President Trump as recently as last week.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Rudolph W. Giuliani, President Trump’s lawyer who has led the most extensive efforts to damage his client’s political rivals and undermine the election results, discussed with him as recently as last week the possibility of receiving a pre-emptive pardon before Mr. Trump leaves office, according to two people told of the discussion. 

----------

What do you think he did?  You only want a pardon for criminal behavior.  It's not like a burp.


----------



## Faun

bravoactual said:


> A.G. Bill Barr: No Evidence of Fraud That'd  Change Election Outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disputing Trump, Barr says no widespread election fraud
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Disputing President Donald Trump’s persistent, baseless claims, Attorney General William Barr declared Tuesday the U.S. Justice Department has uncovered no evidence of widespread voter fraud that could change the outcome of the 2020 election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Attorney General William Barr said Tuesday the Justice Department has not uncovered evidence of widespread voter fraud that would change the outcome of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> His comments come despite President Donald Trump’s repeated claims that the election was stolen, and his refusal to concede his loss to President-Elect Joe Biden.
> 
> In an interview with The Associated Press, Barr said U.S. attorneys and FBI agents have been working to follow up specific complaints and information they’ve received, but they’ve uncovered no evidence that would change the outcome of the election.


Uh-oh, looks like Barr just committed occupational hari-kiri.


----------



## bravoactual

deanrd said:


> Trump Has Discussed With Advisers Pardons for His 3 Eldest Children and Giuliani (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> Rudolph W. Giuliani, who is promoting baseless claims of widespread election fraud, talked about a pardon with President Trump as recently as last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudolph W. Giuliani, President Trump’s lawyer who has led the most extensive efforts to damage his client’s political rivals and undermine the election results, discussed with him as recently as last week the possibility of receiving a pre-emptive pardon before Mr. Trump leaves office, according to two people told of the discussion.
> 
> ----------
> 
> What do you think he did?  You only want a pardon for criminal behavior.  It's not like a burp.



Ghouli would not ask for a pardon if he had not broken the law.....


----------



## Chuz Life

bravoactual said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As presented by Rudy in the video link.
> 
> They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk is all they do. They present no evidence of fraud and are laughed out of court time after time. Hilarious! Make baseless accusation after baseless accusation and you just buy it even after it's laughed out of court time after time. Kinda like the corona virus is a hoax. It will disappear after November.  The whole world shut down just to pick on poor Trump.  Lol. Hilarious.  How many times your dumb ass gonna be fooled by stupid ass Trump. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even SCOTUS would require evidence of fraud.  Not that SCOTUS will come near 45 or looney tunes lawyers.
Click to expand...


The evidence can be made clear by matching every ballot (in key / suspected counties and States) to the person who supposedly cast the vote.

The evidence would be further discovered with an aidit of nursing homes, homeless shelters and other long term care facilities addresses and the persons who supposedly voted from those locations (ironically with no etcdown ballot indications.) 

The people have the right to know how many of our loved ones in long term care are having their ballots stolen from them.


----------



## evenflow1969

Chuz Life said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As presented by Rudy in the video link.
> 
> They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk is all they do. They present no evidence of fraud and are laughed out of court time after time. Hilarious! Make baseless accusation after baseless accusation and you just buy it even after it's laughed out of court time after time. Kinda like the corona virus is a hoax. It will disappear after November.  The whole world shut down just to pick on poor Trump.  Lol. Hilarious.  How many times your dumb ass gonna be fooled by stupid ass Trump. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even SCOTUS would require evidence of fraud.  Not that SCOTUS will come near 45 or looney tunes lawyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence can be made clear by matching every ballot (in key / suspected counties and States) to the person who supposedly cast the vote.
> 
> The evidence would be further discovered with an aidit of nursing homes, homeless shelters and other long term care facilities addresses and the persons who supposedly voted from those locations (ironically with no etcdown ballot indications.)
> 
> The people have the right to know how many of our loved ones in long term care are having their ballots stolen from them.
Click to expand...

Well then provide the evidence then big mouth. The courts have laughed at your attorney s. Just like I laugh at you. Put up or shut the up


----------



## Chuz Life

evenflow1969 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As presented by Rudy in the video link.
> 
> They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk is all they do. They present no evidence of fraud and are laughed out of court time after time. Hilarious! Make baseless accusation after baseless accusation and you just buy it even after it's laughed out of court time after time. Kinda like the corona virus is a hoax. It will disappear after November.  The whole world shut down just to pick on poor Trump.  Lol. Hilarious.  How many times your dumb ass gonna be fooled by stupid ass Trump. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even SCOTUS would require evidence of fraud.  Not that SCOTUS will come near 45 or looney tunes lawyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence can be made clear by matching every ballot (in key / suspected counties and States) to the person who supposedly cast the vote.
> 
> The evidence would be further discovered with an aidit of nursing homes, homeless shelters and other long term care facilities addresses and the persons who supposedly voted from those locations (ironically with no etcdown ballot indications.)
> 
> The people have the right to know how many of our loved ones in long term care are having their ballots stolen from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then provide the evidence then big mouth. The courts have laughed at your attorney s. Just like I laugh at you. Put up or shut the up
Click to expand...


Simply put.

Most cases do not start with evidence but with and alkegation (sworn affidavits) THEN  comes a discovery period where both sides gather the evidence to support and defend their case.

That is one of many reasons why the dismissal of so many of the filings so far also stink to high heaven. 

That said, I have no hope for justice in this country anymore and it is not all because of this election and it's related issues. 

If you have confidence in the integrity of an election where each and every vote can NOT be verified valid? I suspect that is ONLY because you think your guy actually won.


----------



## Chuz Life

evenflow1969 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As presented by Rudy in the video link.
> 
> They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk is all they do. They present no evidence of fraud and are laughed out of court time after time. Hilarious! Make baseless accusation after baseless accusation and you just buy it even after it's laughed out of court time after time. Kinda like the corona virus is a hoax. It will disappear after November.  The whole world shut down just to pick on poor Trump.  Lol. Hilarious.  How many times your dumb ass gonna be fooled by stupid ass Trump. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even SCOTUS would require evidence of fraud.  Not that SCOTUS will come near 45 or looney tunes lawyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence can be made clear by matching every ballot (in key / suspected counties and States) to the person who supposedly cast the vote.
> 
> The evidence would be further discovered with an aidit of nursing homes, homeless shelters and other long term care facilities addresses and the persons who supposedly voted from those locations (ironically with no etcdown ballot indications.)
> 
> The people have the right to know how many of our loved ones in long term care are having their ballots stolen from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then provide the evidence then big mouth. The courts have laughed at your attorney s. Just like I laugh at you. Put up or shut the up
Click to expand...


Simply put.

Most cases do not start with evidence but with and allegations (sworn affidavits) THEN  comes a discovery period where both sides gather the evidence to support and defend their case.

That is one of many reasons why the dismissal of so many of the filings so far also stink to high heaven.

That said, I have no hope for justice in this country anymore and it is not all because of this election and it's related issues.

If you have confidence in the integrity of an election where each and every vote can NOT be verified valid? I suspect that is ONLY because you think your guy actually won.


----------



## San Souci

bravoactual said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is Sidney Powell filing her superawesome lawsuit, like she promised?
> 
> I checked her official website. Nothing there but begging for money and hawking merchandise.
> 
> Oh, that's right. She's a grifter, out fleecing the Trump rubes. AndObeing that they're all morons, they fall for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she offering a once in life time offer of a free Brazilian Power Crystal?
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Klobuchar, Warren and Wyden ALL FINGERED Dominion voting systems..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the results of their queries were...? Nothing happened, right? Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I tell you the reason for that inaction was?  NOBODY in DC will turn down getting access to a better "superpower"...
> 
> They won in 2018.. So why  invest the time.. My bet is someone in DNC told them to pipe down..  "We MIGHT NEED that option in future elections"..  You can not BUY that many voting systems with fatal exploitation potential built in without folks leaning on you..
> 
> Could be Repubs "tested it out" in insignificant races in 2018 and in 2020 the Dems got too greedy using that security loophole and might have gotten caught..
> 
> Guarantee you one thiing.  Given how many times the Dems have TRIED to arrange a Coup on the Donald -- HE's NOT GONNA REFRAIN from using that NSA 702 system to domestically spy on WHO SENT THE "FIXES" to the election centers on election night..
> 
> One "DC superpower" can completely cancel the other...  If ya don't understand this -- it's because you AVOIDED listening to Civil Libertarians about how that spy system has ALREADY BEEN TURNED INTO A POLITICAL WEAPON...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were nuts, but I didn't think you were that nuts.  When did you first start believing the country was controlled by secret nefarious groups who control our elections even to the point of choosing crooked voting machines. If that were true, do you think that fat orange bastard didn't know about it? Why did he allow it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I was aware of it.. So actually were state's Sec States who borked the idea of buying from Dominion. So were Klobuchar, Warren and whatshisname..  ACTUALLY when I first told you that the highest levels of the FBI/Intel had hijacked the keys to the World's Greatest Domestic Spy Machine to spy on Trump associates -- you weren't buying THAT either..  That's a load of "unfinished business" that the Swamp is just gonna cover up..
> 
> THEY LOVE THEM SOME POWER. Even Trump disappointed me on the day the Patriot Act was scheduled for renewal..  1st tweet in the morning was all about not SIGNING IT without Civil Liberty protections added in..  But inexplicably, BY NOON -- he renege on all that.. EVEN THO HE HAD BEEN THE BIGGEST VICTIM OF ABUSE of this system..  Know who else disappointed me?  All the spineless Repubs who were SCREAMING (and still are) to INDICT and try all those who abused power and twisted truth to run a full out Intel op against the Trump campaign --- MOST of those morons voted for fast track of the Patriot Act with no revisions..  WHY? Because BOTH parties WANT that unbridled power.. And like the ring in Lord of Rings -- all these tools are useful "when elections have consequences"...
> 
> It's not a secret..  The power is too great for them to handle. And they LIKE IT that way..
> 
> Orange Bastard was too busy fulfilling promises. And fighting off witchhunts, impeachment and a fully hostile media..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh boy. You've gone full whacko conspiracy theory on us. None of what you say is true ESPECIALLY that last sentence. Trump was fulfilling promises, like Ted Bundy was helping college girls with their homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. All I have seen all summer is Democrats destroying cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tired, Worn Out, Useless and Boring.
Click to expand...

Oh,yeah. They don't show that on CNN. Sorry.


----------



## evenflow1969

Chuz Life said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As presented by Rudy in the video link.
> 
> They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk is all they do. They present no evidence of fraud and are laughed out of court time after time. Hilarious! Make baseless accusation after baseless accusation and you just buy it even after it's laughed out of court time after time. Kinda like the corona virus is a hoax. It will disappear after November.  The whole world shut down just to pick on poor Trump.  Lol. Hilarious.  How many times your dumb ass gonna be fooled by stupid ass Trump. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even SCOTUS would require evidence of fraud.  Not that SCOTUS will come near 45 or looney tunes lawyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence can be made clear by matching every ballot (in key / suspected counties and States) to the person who supposedly cast the vote.
> 
> The evidence would be further discovered with an aidit of nursing homes, homeless shelters and other long term care facilities addresses and the persons who supposedly voted from those locations (ironically with no etcdown ballot indications.)
> 
> The people have the right to know how many of our loved ones in long term care are having their ballots stolen from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then provide the evidence then big mouth. The courts have laughed at your attorney s. Just like I laugh at you. Put up or shut the up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply put.
> 
> Most cases do not start with evidence but with and alkegation (sworn affidavits) THEN  comes a discovery period where both sides gather the evidence to support and defend their case.
> 
> That is one of many reasons why the dismissal of so many of the filings so far also stink to high heaven.
> 
> That said, I have no hope for justice in this country anymore and it is not all because of this election and it's related issues.
> 
> If you have confidence in the integrity of an election where each and every vote can NOT be verified valid? I suspect that is ONLY because you think your guy actually won.
Click to expand...

I have worked for board of elections and am very confident in the system always people from both parties there and the board generally consist of good people  unlike Trump.  Until Trump team provides evidence they are the disks the appear


----------



## bravoactual

Chuz Life said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As presented by Rudy in the video link.
> 
> They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk is all they do. They present no evidence of fraud and are laughed out of court time after time. Hilarious! Make baseless accusation after baseless accusation and you just buy it even after it's laughed out of court time after time. Kinda like the corona virus is a hoax. It will disappear after November.  The whole world shut down just to pick on poor Trump.  Lol. Hilarious.  How many times your dumb ass gonna be fooled by stupid ass Trump. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even SCOTUS would require evidence of fraud.  Not that SCOTUS will come near 45 or looney tunes lawyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence can be made clear by matching every ballot (in key / suspected counties and States) to the person who supposedly cast the vote.
> 
> The evidence would be further discovered with an aidit of nursing homes, homeless shelters and other long term care facilities addresses and the persons who supposedly voted from those locations (ironically with no etcdown ballot indications.)
> 
> The people have the right to know how many of our loved ones in long term care are having their ballots stolen from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then provide the evidence then big mouth. The courts have laughed at your attorney s. Just like I laugh at you. Put up or shut the up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply put.
> 
> Most cases do not start with evidence but with and alkegation (sworn affidavits) THEN  comes a discovery period where both sides gather the evidence to support and defend their case.
> 
> That is one of many reasons why the dismissal of so many of the filings so far also stink to high heaven.
> 
> That said, I have no hope for justice in this country anymore and it is not all because of this election and it's related issues.
> 
> If you have confidence in the integrity of an election where each and every vote can NOT be verified valid? I suspect that is ONLY because you think your guy actually won.
Click to expand...


Courts require evidence to proceed.  None was provided.  Ghouli kept saying he had proof, and has yet to provide that proof.  

1 - Win.

1 - Set Aside.

39 - LOST.

Courts demand proof of wrongdoing.  None has been provided.


----------



## bravoactual

evenflow1969 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As presented by Rudy in the video link.
> 
> They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk is all they do. They present no evidence of fraud and are laughed out of court time after time. Hilarious! Make baseless accusation after baseless accusation and you just buy it even after it's laughed out of court time after time. Kinda like the corona virus is a hoax. It will disappear after November.  The whole world shut down just to pick on poor Trump.  Lol. Hilarious.  How many times your dumb ass gonna be fooled by stupid ass Trump. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even SCOTUS would require evidence of fraud.  Not that SCOTUS will come near 45 or looney tunes lawyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence can be made clear by matching every ballot (in key / suspected counties and States) to the person who supposedly cast the vote.
> 
> The evidence would be further discovered with an aidit of nursing homes, homeless shelters and other long term care facilities addresses and the persons who supposedly voted from those locations (ironically with no etcdown ballot indications.)
> 
> The people have the right to know how many of our loved ones in long term care are having their ballots stolen from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then provide the evidence then big mouth. The courts have laughed at your attorney s. Just like I laugh at you. Put up or shut the up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply put.
> 
> Most cases do not start with evidence but with and alkegation (sworn affidavits) THEN  comes a discovery period where both sides gather the evidence to support and defend their case.
> 
> That is one of many reasons why the dismissal of so many of the filings so far also stink to high heaven.
> 
> That said, I have no hope for justice in this country anymore and it is not all because of this election and it's related issues.
> 
> If you have confidence in the integrity of an election where each and every vote can NOT be verified valid? I suspect that is ONLY because you think your guy actually won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have worked for board of elections and am very confident in the system always people from both parties there and the board generally consist of good people  unlike Trump.  Until Trump team provides evidence they are the disks the appear
Click to expand...



I have worked the Polls in both San Francisco and in Marin City for over 25+Years.  The only reason I did  not work this year was Doctor's Orders.  I know from first hand experience how hard it is perpetrate Voter Fraud.  Twice in the time I've worked as both a Clerk and Assistant Judge has someone attempted Voter Fraud.  Once in 2004 and once in 2010.  Both we called the deputies and the person was taken away.

Proclaiming Voter Fraud is one thing, proving it is another.  Courts require proof, clear evidence of such fraud.  One of reason Ghouli keeps failing is that for the crap he spews about Voter Fraud, he has yet to provide any evidence it.


----------



## Chuz Life

evenflow1969 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As presented by Rudy in the video link.
> 
> They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk is all they do. They present no evidence of fraud and are laughed out of court time after time. Hilarious! Make baseless accusation after baseless accusation and you just buy it even after it's laughed out of court time after time. Kinda like the corona virus is a hoax. It will disappear after November.  The whole world shut down just to pick on poor Trump.  Lol. Hilarious.  How many times your dumb ass gonna be fooled by stupid ass Trump. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even SCOTUS would require evidence of fraud.  Not that SCOTUS will come near 45 or looney tunes lawyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence can be made clear by matching every ballot (in key / suspected counties and States) to the person who supposedly cast the vote.
> 
> The evidence would be further discovered with an aidit of nursing homes, homeless shelters and other long term care facilities addresses and the persons who supposedly voted from those locations (ironically with no etcdown ballot indications.)
> 
> The people have the right to know how many of our loved ones in long term care are having their ballots stolen from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then provide the evidence then big mouth. The courts have laughed at your attorney s. Just like I laugh at you. Put up or shut the up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply put.
> 
> Most cases do not start with evidence but with and alkegation (sworn affidavits) THEN  comes a discovery period where both sides gather the evidence to support and defend their case.
> 
> That is one of many reasons why the dismissal of so many of the filings so far also stink to high heaven.
> 
> That said, I have no hope for justice in this country anymore and it is not all because of this election and it's related issues.
> 
> If you have confidence in the integrity of an election where each and every vote can NOT be verified valid? I suspect that is ONLY because you think your guy actually won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have worked for board of elections and am very confident in the system always people from both parties there and the board generally consist of good people  unlike Trump.  Until Trump team provides evidence they are the disks the appear
Click to expand...




evenflow1969 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As presented by Rudy in the video link.
> 
> They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk is all they do. They present no evidence of fraud and are laughed out of court time after time. Hilarious! Make baseless accusation after baseless accusation and you just buy it even after it's laughed out of court time after time. Kinda like the corona virus is a hoax. It will disappear after November.  The whole world shut down just to pick on poor Trump.  Lol. Hilarious.  How many times your dumb ass gonna be fooled by stupid ass Trump. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even SCOTUS would require evidence of fraud.  Not that SCOTUS will come near 45 or looney tunes lawyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence can be made clear by matching every ballot (in key / suspected counties and States) to the person who supposedly cast the vote.
> 
> The evidence would be further discovered with an aidit of nursing homes, homeless shelters and other long term care facilities addresses and the persons who supposedly voted from those locations (ironically with no etcdown ballot indications.)
> 
> The people have the right to know how many of our loved ones in long term care are having their ballots stolen from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then provide the evidence then big mouth. The courts have laughed at your attorney s. Just like I laugh at you. Put up or shut the up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply put.
> 
> Most cases do not start with evidence but with and alkegation (sworn affidavits) THEN  comes a discovery period where both sides gather the evidence to support and defend their case.
> 
> That is one of many reasons why the dismissal of so many of the filings so far also stink to high heaven.
> 
> That said, I have no hope for justice in this country anymore and it is not all because of this election and it's related issues.
> 
> If you have confidence in the integrity of an election where each and every vote can NOT be verified valid? I suspect that is ONLY because you think your guy actually won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have worked for board of elections and am very confident in the system always people from both parties there and the board generally consist of good people  unlike Trump.  Until Trump team provides evidence they are the disks the appear
Click to expand...


As a precinct  committeeman and as a volunteer, I have worked in several elections too. Enough  to know how impossible it would be to immediately provide hard evidence of any of the things that I absolutely did witness.

That is why the demand for hard evidence up front is both ridiculous  and unreasonable.


----------



## evenflow1969

Chuz Life said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As presented by Rudy in the video link.
> 
> They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk is all they do. They present no evidence of fraud and are laughed out of court time after time. Hilarious! Make baseless accusation after baseless accusation and you just buy it even after it's laughed out of court time after time. Kinda like the corona virus is a hoax. It will disappear after November.  The whole world shut down just to pick on poor Trump.  Lol. Hilarious.  How many times your dumb ass gonna be fooled by stupid ass Trump. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even SCOTUS would require evidence of fraud.  Not that SCOTUS will come near 45 or looney tunes lawyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence can be made clear by matching every ballot (in key / suspected counties and States) to the person who supposedly cast the vote.
> 
> The evidence would be further discovered with an aidit of nursing homes, homeless shelters and other long term care facilities addresses and the persons who supposedly voted from those locations (ironically with no etcdown ballot indications.)
> 
> The people have the right to know how many of our loved ones in long term care are having their ballots stolen from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then provide the evidence then big mouth. The courts have laughed at your attorney s. Just like I laugh at you. Put up or shut the up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply put.
> 
> Most cases do not start with evidence but with and alkegation (sworn affidavits) THEN  comes a discovery period where both sides gather the evidence to support and defend their case.
> 
> That is one of many reasons why the dismissal of so many of the filings so far also stink to high heaven.
> 
> That said, I have no hope for justice in this country anymore and it is not all because of this election and it's related issues.
> 
> If you have confidence in the integrity of an election where each and every vote can NOT be verified valid? I suspect that is ONLY because you think your guy actually won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have worked for board of elections and am very confident in the system always people from both parties there and the board generally consist of good people  unlike Trump.  Until Trump team provides evidence they are the disks the appear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As presented by Rudy in the video link.
> 
> They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk is all they do. They present no evidence of fraud and are laughed out of court time after time. Hilarious! Make baseless accusation after baseless accusation and you just buy it even after it's laughed out of court time after time. Kinda like the corona virus is a hoax. It will disappear after November.  The whole world shut down just to pick on poor Trump.  Lol. Hilarious.  How many times your dumb ass gonna be fooled by stupid ass Trump. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even SCOTUS would require evidence of fraud.  Not that SCOTUS will come near 45 or looney tunes lawyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence can be made clear by matching every ballot (in key / suspected counties and States) to the person who supposedly cast the vote.
> 
> The evidence would be further discovered with an aidit of nursing homes, homeless shelters and other long term care facilities addresses and the persons who supposedly voted from those locations (ironically with no etcdown ballot indications.)
> 
> The people have the right to know how many of our loved ones in long term care are having their ballots stolen from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then provide the evidence then big mouth. The courts have laughed at your attorney s. Just like I laugh at you. Put up or shut the up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply put.
> 
> Most cases do not start with evidence but with and alkegation (sworn affidavits) THEN  comes a discovery period where both sides gather the evidence to support and defend their case.
> 
> That is one of many reasons why the dismissal of so many of the filings so far also stink to high heaven.
> 
> That said, I have no hope for justice in this country anymore and it is not all because of this election and it's related issues.
> 
> If you have confidence in the integrity of an election where each and every vote can NOT be verified valid? I suspect that is ONLY because you think your guy actually won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have worked for board of elections and am very confident in the system always people from both parties there and the board generally consist of good people  unlike Trump.  Until Trump team provides evidence they are the disks the appear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a precinct  committeeman and as a volunteer, I have worked in several elections too. Enough  to know how impossible it would be to immediately provide hard evidence of any of the things that I absolutely did witness.
> 
> That is why the demand for hard evidence up front is both ridiculous  and unreasonable.
Click to expand...

Your hilarious.


----------



## Chuz Life

evenflow1969 said:


> Your hilarious.



Your Appeal  to ridicule is duly noted.

Almost as obvious as is your grammatical error.


----------



## Dr Grump

Chuz Life said:


> As a precinct  committeeman and as a volunteer, I have worked in several elections too. Enough  to know how impossible it would be to immediately provide hard evidence of any of the things that I absolutely did witness.
> 
> That is why the demand for hard evidence up front is both ridiculous  and unreasonable.



What have you absolutely witnessed?

The other thing I find amusing, is that the default setting for almost every Neocon Trump lover is that if there was fraud it was the Dems. I'm, thinking if there was fraud, BOTH parites would need a good look at. I mean, Donnie Boy is just a working description of the word...


----------



## bravoactual

Chuz Life said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As presented by Rudy in the video link.
> 
> They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk is all they do. They present no evidence of fraud and are laughed out of court time after time. Hilarious! Make baseless accusation after baseless accusation and you just buy it even after it's laughed out of court time after time. Kinda like the corona virus is a hoax. It will disappear after November.  The whole world shut down just to pick on poor Trump.  Lol. Hilarious.  How many times your dumb ass gonna be fooled by stupid ass Trump. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even SCOTUS would require evidence of fraud.  Not that SCOTUS will come near 45 or looney tunes lawyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence can be made clear by matching every ballot (in key / suspected counties and States) to the person who supposedly cast the vote.
> 
> The evidence would be further discovered with an aidit of nursing homes, homeless shelters and other long term care facilities addresses and the persons who supposedly voted from those locations (ironically with no etcdown ballot indications.)
> 
> The people have the right to know how many of our loved ones in long term care are having their ballots stolen from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then provide the evidence then big mouth. The courts have laughed at your attorney s. Just like I laugh at you. Put up or shut the up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply put.
> 
> Most cases do not start with evidence but with and alkegation (sworn affidavits) THEN  comes a discovery period where both sides gather the evidence to support and defend their case.
> 
> That is one of many reasons why the dismissal of so many of the filings so far also stink to high heaven.
> 
> That said, I have no hope for justice in this country anymore and it is not all because of this election and it's related issues.
> 
> If you have confidence in the integrity of an election where each and every vote can NOT be verified valid? I suspect that is ONLY because you think your guy actually won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have worked for board of elections and am very confident in the system always people from both parties there and the board generally consist of good people  unlike Trump.  Until Trump team provides evidence they are the disks the appear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump campaign holds news conference in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can not all Americans agee that we can not have one person one vote without first addressing *ALL* of the situations where there is alleged fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic above is destroyed by an honest answer to this one simple question.
> 
> "If Biden (or anyone else) is declared the winner, when it is provable that they benefited by fraudulent counts or votes. . . . Are they legitimately the winner?"
> 
> Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you've found enough fraudulent votes to change the outcome. But you're not going to do that. Trump's team isn't even really trying to do that. Trump is merely trying to stir up his idiot supporters so they'll back him when he tries to override the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As presented by Rudy in the video link.
> 
> They are in fact talking about numbers (and corruption) significant enough to affect the outcome.
> 
> Do you or do you not want our elections to be legitimate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk is all they do. They present no evidence of fraud and are laughed out of court time after time. Hilarious! Make baseless accusation after baseless accusation and you just buy it even after it's laughed out of court time after time. Kinda like the corona virus is a hoax. It will disappear after November.  The whole world shut down just to pick on poor Trump.  Lol. Hilarious.  How many times your dumb ass gonna be fooled by stupid ass Trump. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even SCOTUS would require evidence of fraud.  Not that SCOTUS will come near 45 or looney tunes lawyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence can be made clear by matching every ballot (in key / suspected counties and States) to the person who supposedly cast the vote.
> 
> The evidence would be further discovered with an aidit of nursing homes, homeless shelters and other long term care facilities addresses and the persons who supposedly voted from those locations (ironically with no etcdown ballot indications.)
> 
> The people have the right to know how many of our loved ones in long term care are having their ballots stolen from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then provide the evidence then big mouth. The courts have laughed at your attorney s. Just like I laugh at you. Put up or shut the up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply put.
> 
> Most cases do not start with evidence but with and alkegation (sworn affidavits) THEN  comes a discovery period where both sides gather the evidence to support and defend their case.
> 
> That is one of many reasons why the dismissal of so many of the filings so far also stink to high heaven.
> 
> That said, I have no hope for justice in this country anymore and it is not all because of this election and it's related issues.
> 
> If you have confidence in the integrity of an election where each and every vote can NOT be verified valid? I suspect that is ONLY because you think your guy actually won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have worked for board of elections and am very confident in the system always people from both parties there and the board generally consist of good people  unlike Trump.  Until Trump team provides evidence they are the disks the appear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a precinct  committeeman and as a volunteer, I have worked in several elections too. Enough  to know how impossible it would be to immediately provide hard evidence of any of the things that I absolutely did witness.
> 
> That is why the demand for hard evidence up front is both ridiculous  and unreasonable.
Click to expand...


The only way to substantiate a claim of Voter Fraud is to provide proof of Voter Fraud.  That is why Ghouli has a long history of failure.  He cannot provide the proof needed to support the claims of Voter Fraud he has made.

IF there is proof of Voter Fraud  (so far there has not been), then such proof would on its face be reason to call in question the integrity of the vote. 

To date, not one of 50-Secretaries of State (the individual with the Constitutional Authority to handle Elections) in this country has reported Voter Fraud. 

Bill Barr just committed political suicide by admitting the Department of Justice AND the F.B.I. found no EVIDENCE of Voter Fraud.  Evidence is the the key word.  No EVIDENCE means NO FREAKING EVIDENCE.  Without out EVIDENCE you have NOTHING.

When you walk into to a court room to make a claim of Voter Fraud, but the judge wants to see your proof, the judge wants to see your evidence,  THERE IS NO EVIDENCE to support a claim of VOTER FRAUD.

No self respecting judge to going to agree to there being Voter Fraud without proof of Voter Fraud.


----------



## Chuz Life

Dr Grump said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a precinct  committeeman and as a volunteer, I have worked in several elections too. Enough  to know how impossible it would be to immediately provide hard evidence of any of the things that I absolutely did witness.
> 
> That is why the demand for hard evidence up front is both ridiculous  and unreasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you absolutely witnessed?
> 
> The other thing I find amusing, is that the default setting for almost every Neocon Trump lover is that if there was fraud it was the Dems. I'm, thinking if there was fraud, BOTH parites would need a good look at. I mean, Donnie Boy is just a working description of the word...
Click to expand...


I have witnessed more than one disagreement over provisional ballots that got very heated. I partially witnessed two instances where cops were called and people were walked put of the polling places. I witnessed many occasipns of people "campaigning" in areas where it was supposedly against the law to do so. I witnessed more than one instance where more senior officials were in disagreement over whether they could or could not proceed without observers.


None of the above could I ever PROVE, especially, after the fact.


----------



## bravoactual

Chuz Life said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a precinct  committeeman and as a volunteer, I have worked in several elections too. Enough  to know how impossible it would be to immediately provide hard evidence of any of the things that I absolutely did witness.
> 
> That is why the demand for hard evidence up front is both ridiculous  and unreasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you absolutely witnessed?
> 
> The other thing I find amusing, is that the default setting for almost every Neocon Trump lover is that if there was fraud it was the Dems. I'm, thinking if there was fraud, BOTH parites would need a good look at. I mean, Donnie Boy is just a working description of the word...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have witnessed more than one disagreement over provisional ballots that got very heated. I partially witnessed two instances where cops were called and people were walked put of the polling places. I witnessed many occasipns of people "campaigning" in areas where it was supposedly against the law to do so. I witnessed more than one instance where more senior officials were in disagreement over whether they could or could not proceed without observers.
> 
> 
> None of the above could I ever PROVE, especially, after the fact.
Click to expand...


As have I.  l

Provisional Ballots are issued (in California at least) in cases of if the person's name not appearing on the voter rolls, the person shows up to vote and on the Voter Roster next to that voters name is printed "Vote By Mail".  A person has moved and is not sure if their name is on the rolls.

In each case the person signs the Provisional Ballot Sheet and is given a pink Provisional Ballot Envelope to fill out.  Name, Address, Reason for the Provisional Ballot Being Issued and the date.  Then and only then is the ballot issued.  The Provisional Ballots are returned to the Registrar's Office in San Rafael and names are checked and double checked.  IF the reason the issuing the P.V. is valid, the ballot is counted.  If not the ballot is discarded.  IF a case of attempted Voter Fraud is found the proper legal authorities are called and the person called in for questioning.  In California, Provisional Ballots are counted.

Again, there has to proof of Voter Fraud for a claim of Voter Fraud to be upheld.  Ghouli has gone into court to claim Voter Fraud, but has NOT proved substantial proof, evidence to support a claim of Voter Fraud.  If there is no evidence of Voter Fraud, without that proof of Voter Fraud how do you prove Voter Fraud?  

A claim of Voter Fraud must be proven by evidence of Voter Fraud.  It is that simple


----------



## Chuz Life

bravoactual said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a precinct  committeeman and as a volunteer, I have worked in several elections too. Enough  to know how impossible it would be to immediately provide hard evidence of any of the things that I absolutely did witness.
> 
> That is why the demand for hard evidence up front is both ridiculous  and unreasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you absolutely witnessed?
> 
> The other thing I find amusing, is that the default setting for almost every Neocon Trump lover is that if there was fraud it was the Dems. I'm, thinking if there was fraud, BOTH parites would need a good look at. I mean, Donnie Boy is just a working description of the word...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have witnessed more than one disagreement over provisional ballots that got very heated. I partially witnessed two instances where cops were called and people were walked put of the polling places. I witnessed many occasipns of people "campaigning" in areas where it was supposedly against the law to do so. I witnessed more than one instance where more senior officials were in disagreement over whether they could or could not proceed without observers.
> 
> 
> None of the above could I ever PROVE, especially, after the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As have I.  l
> 
> Provisional Ballots are issued (in California at least) in cases of if the person's name not appearing on the voter rolls, the person shows up to vote and on the Voter Roster next to that voters name is printed "Vote By Mail".  A person has moved and is not sure if their name is on the rolls.
> 
> In each case the person signs the Provisional Ballot Sheet and is given a pink Provisional Ballot Envelope to fill out.  Name, Address, Reason for the Provisional Ballot Being Issued and the date.  Then and only then is the ballot issued.  The Provisional Ballots are returned to the Registrar's Office in San Rafael and names are checked and double checked.  IF the reason the issuing the P.V. is valid, the ballot is counted.  If not the ballot is discarded.  IF a case of attempted Voter Fraud is found the proper legal authorities are called and the person called in for questioning.  In California, Provisional Ballots are counted.
> 
> Again, there has to proof of Voter Fraud for a claim of Voter Fraud to be upheld.  Ghouli has gone into court to claim Voter Fraud, but has NOT proved substantial proof, evidence to support a claim of Voter Fraud.  If there is no evidence of Voter Fraud, without that proof of Voter Fraud how do you prove Voter Fraud?
> 
> A claim of Voter Fraud must be proven by evidence of Voter Fraud.  It is that simple
Click to expand...


If YOU grab a long term care patient's name and info and obtain (use copies) of a mail in ballot and then vote for that person by proxy without their knowledge.

Is that a valid vote?

How do you PROVE that sort of harvesting has taken place WITHOUT an investigation?


----------



## bravoactual

It comes down to this.

In order to sustain a charge of Voter Fraud, there must first be proof of Voter Fraud.


----------



## dblack

Denial is often the most significant step of the grieving process. Sometimes, people get stuck there.


----------



## bravoactual

As the Late Senator from New York Daniel Patrick Moynihan once said, "*You are entitled to your opinion.  But you are not entitled to your own facts*."

A Charge of Voter Fraud must be supported by Evidence of Voter Fraud.  Its called the law.

Your opinion regarding Voter Fraud is NOT supported by fact that no Evidence of Voter has been found.

Not one of 50-Secretaries of State found evidence of Voter Fraud.

Bill Barr admits the D.O.J. and the F.B.I. found no evidence of Voter Fraud.

There is no evidence, no proof of Voter Fraud.  That is a fact.

Your opinion is NOT supported by the facts.

You do not have to like it.

But facts are facts.  

Denying facts do not change facts.


----------



## Chuz Life

bravoactual said:


> As the Late Senator from New York Daniel Patrick Moynihan once said, "*You are entitled to your opinion.  But you are not entitled to your own facts*."
> 
> A Charge of Voter Fraud must be supported by Evidence of Voter Fraud.  Its called the law.
> 
> Your opinion regarding Voter Fraud is NOT supported by fact that no Evidence of Voter has been found.
> 
> Not one of 50-Secretaries of State found evidence of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Bill Barr admits the D.O.J. and the F.B.I. found no evidence of Voter Fraud.
> 
> There is no evidence, no proof of Voter Fraud.  That is a fact.
> 
> Your opinion is NOT supported by the facts.
> 
> You do not have to like it.
> 
> But facts are facts.
> 
> Denying facts do not change facts.



Sometimes evidence amounts to a matter of mathematical improbabilities.

That fuctarded basement dweller Biden supposedly got more Black votes than Duhbummer did should trigger at least one of your last three remaining brain cells into a state of suspicion.


----------



## DarthVader

bravoactual said:


> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry there is no way a 'basement-mole candidate ' won legitimately.    Remember 2016?  Democrats have NEVER accepted Trump as legitimate.  Karma is a bitch.  Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is Traitor.
> 
> VICE-PRESIDENT ELECT HARRIS is many things.  Strong, intelligent, and she knows how fight.  \
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a moron Pence is better!
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry there is no way a 'basement-mole candidate ' won legitimately.    Remember 2016?  Democrats have NEVER accepted Trump as legitimate.  Karma is a bitch.  Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is Traitor.
> 
> VICE-PRESIDENT ELECT HARRIS is many things.  Strong, intelligent, and she knows how fight.  \
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is a Traitor and Harris is a bond villain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 45 sided with Russians and attacks Gold-Star Families.
> 
> Biden is a hero.
> 
> Harris is a Strong Intelligent Woman and she scares the hell out of you.
Click to expand...


How many African American lives were ruined by Biden and Harris?


----------



## Dragonlady

Chuz Life said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the Late Senator from New York Daniel Patrick Moynihan once said, "*You are entitled to your opinion.  But you are not entitled to your own facts*."
> 
> A Charge of Voter Fraud must be supported by Evidence of Voter Fraud.  Its called the law.
> 
> Your opinion regarding Voter Fraud is NOT supported by fact that no Evidence of Voter has been found.
> 
> Not one of 50-Secretaries of State found evidence of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Bill Barr admits the D.O.J. and the F.B.I. found no evidence of Voter Fraud.
> 
> There is no evidence, no proof of Voter Fraud.  That is a fact.
> 
> Your opinion is NOT supported by the facts.
> 
> You do not have to like it.
> 
> But facts are facts.
> 
> Denying facts do not change facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes evidence amounts to a matter of mathematical improbabilities.
> 
> That fuctarded basement dweller Biden supposedly got more Black votes than Duhbummer did should trigger at least one of your last three remaining brain cells into a state of suspicion.
Click to expand...


Given that Donald Trump has not once gotten over 50% approval rating at any time during his Presidency, and all of his policies have made things worse, not better, a glass of water would have gotten more votes that Captain Covid.


----------



## Chuz Life

Dragonlady said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the Late Senator from New York Daniel Patrick Moynihan once said, "*You are entitled to your opinion.  But you are not entitled to your own facts*."
> 
> A Charge of Voter Fraud must be supported by Evidence of Voter Fraud.  Its called the law.
> 
> Your opinion regarding Voter Fraud is NOT supported by fact that no Evidence of Voter has been found.
> 
> Not one of 50-Secretaries of State found evidence of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Bill Barr admits the D.O.J. and the F.B.I. found no evidence of Voter Fraud.
> 
> There is no evidence, no proof of Voter Fraud.  That is a fact.
> 
> Your opinion is NOT supported by the facts.
> 
> You do not have to like it.
> 
> But facts are facts.
> 
> Denying facts do not change facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes evidence amounts to a matter of mathematical improbabilities.
> 
> That fuctarded basement dweller Biden supposedly got more Black votes than Duhbummer did should trigger at least one of your last three remaining brain cells into a state of suspicion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given that Donald Trump has not once gotten over 50% approval rating at any time during his Presidency, and all of his policies have made things worse, not better, a glass of water would have gotten more votes that Captain Covid.
Click to expand...


Dumbass lefttard.

Read slower.

MORE

BLACK

VOTES

THAN

O

FUCKING

BUMMER

GOT.


----------



## Faun

Chuz Life said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the Late Senator from New York Daniel Patrick Moynihan once said, "*You are entitled to your opinion.  But you are not entitled to your own facts*."
> 
> A Charge of Voter Fraud must be supported by Evidence of Voter Fraud.  Its called the law.
> 
> Your opinion regarding Voter Fraud is NOT supported by fact that no Evidence of Voter has been found.
> 
> Not one of 50-Secretaries of State found evidence of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Bill Barr admits the D.O.J. and the F.B.I. found no evidence of Voter Fraud.
> 
> There is no evidence, no proof of Voter Fraud.  That is a fact.
> 
> Your opinion is NOT supported by the facts.
> 
> You do not have to like it.
> 
> But facts are facts.
> 
> Denying facts do not change facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes evidence amounts to a matter of mathematical improbabilities.
> 
> That fuctarded basement dweller Biden supposedly got more Black votes than Duhbummer did should trigger at least one of your last three remaining brain cells into a state of suspicion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given that Donald Trump has not once gotten over 50% approval rating at any time during his Presidency, and all of his policies have made things worse, not better, a glass of water would have gotten more votes that Captain Covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass lefttard.
> 
> Read slower.
> 
> MORE
> 
> BLACK
> 
> VOTES
> 
> THAN
> 
> O
> 
> FUCKING
> 
> BUMMER
> 
> GOT.
Click to expand...

Who knows what you're smoking this time ...


YEARTOTAL VOTESBLACK TURNOUTBLACK VOTESDEM PERCENTDEM VOTES2008​66,882,230​13%​8,694,690​95%​8,259,955​2012​62,611,250​13%​8,139,463​93%​7,569,700​2020​80,925,383​13%​10,520,300​87%​9,152,661​

In each year, there was consistently 13% of the total votes were cast by blacks. That indicates no fraud. Percentagewise, Obama got more of the black vote than Biden. Vote count wise, Biden got more blacks' votes but that is because more blacks voted.

*2008
2012
2020*


----------



## bravoactual

President-Elect Joe Biden Wins Georgia....For The Second Time.









						Biden to carry Georgia after second recount: state election official
					

Democrat Joe Biden is headed toward victory in Georgia in the 2020 U.S. presidential election after the state's second recount, Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger said on Wednesday, rejecting false claims of fraud in the race.




					www.reuters.com
				




WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Democrat Joe Biden is headed toward victory in Georgia in the 2020 U.S. presidential election after the state’s second recount, Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger said on Wednesday, rejecting false claims of fraud in the race.

“*It looks like Vice President Biden will be carrying Georgia, and he is our president-elect*,” Raffensperger, a Republican, said at a news conference after noting that no substantial changes have been seen in a second recount demanded by Republican President Donald Trump’s campaign.


----------



## bravoactual

Sidney Foul's Up.....Again.

Federal Judge Destroys Sidney Powell For Accidently Filing A Draft Motion.









						'Does not comply': Federal judge destroys Sidney Powell for accidentally filing a draft motion
					

U.S. District Judge Pamela Pepper this week admonished attorney Sidney Powell after she filed a motion seeking to undo a win for President-elect Joe Biden in Wisconsin.In her court order, Pepper pointed out numerous deficiencies with Powell's initial motion."There was no indication that the...




					www.rawstory.com
				




U.S. District Judge Pamela Pepper this week admonished attorney Sidney Powell after she filed a motion seeking to undo a win for President-elect Joe Biden in Wisconsin.

In her her court order, Pepper pointed out numerous deficiencies with Powell’s initial motion.

“*There was no indication that the plaintiffs gave notice to the adverse parties of the morning’s motion, there was no affidavit filed with the motion, the complaint is not verified and there was no certification from counsel about the efforts made to give notice to the adverse parties or why notice should not be required*,” Pepper wrote.

Judge Pepper's Order.



			https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.wied.92717/gov.uscourts.wied.92717.7.0_1.pdf


----------



## DarthVader

bravoactual said:


> DarthVader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry there is no way a 'basement-mole candidate ' won legitimately.    Remember 2016?  Democrats have NEVER accepted Trump as legitimate.  Karma is a bitch.  Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is Traitor.
> 
> VICE-PRESIDENT ELECT HARRIS is many things.  Strong, intelligent, and she knows how fight.  \
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a moron Pence is better!
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that. We just recognize sore-loser excuse-making when we see it. You fuckers don't care about the "sanctity of the vote". You're just grasping at straws. It's typical Trump - attack what you don't like, think up legal excuses later.
> 
> Trump lost -> therefore fraud -> make up excuses. Yawn.
> 
> Don't go away angry. Just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry there is no way a 'basement-mole candidate ' won legitimately.    Remember 2016?  Democrats have NEVER accepted Trump as legitimate.  Karma is a bitch.  Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is Traitor.
> 
> VICE-PRESIDENT ELECT HARRIS is many things.  Strong, intelligent, and she knows how fight.  \
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is a Traitor and Harris is a bond villain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 45 sided with Russians and attacks Gold-Star Families.
> 
> Biden is a hero.
> 
> Harris is a Strong Intelligent Woman and she scares the hell out of you.
Click to expand...


Vice President Pence is intelligent  he didn't have to sleep his way to the top.


----------



## bravoactual

Wisconsin Supreme Court Declines To Hear The Orange Shit Stain's Election Lawsuit.









						Wisconsin high court declines to hear Trump election lawsuit
					

MADISON, Wis. (AP) — A split Wisconsin Supreme Court on Thursday refused to hear President Donald Trump’s lawsuit attempting to overturn his loss to Democrat Joe Biden in the battleground state,...




					apnews.com
				



.

*Wisconsin high court declines to hear Trump election lawsuit*
By SCOTT BAUER16 minutes ago






MADISON, Wis. (AP) — A split Wisconsin Supreme Court on Thursday refused to hear President Donald Trump’s lawsuit attempting to overturn his loss to Democrat Joe Biden in the battleground state, sidestepping a decision on the merits of the claims and instead ruling that the case must first wind its way through lower courts.

1 - win.

1 - Set Aside.

40+ - Lost.


----------



## Faun

bravoactual said:


> Wisconsin Supreme Court Declines To Hear The Orange Shit Stain's Election Lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin high court declines to hear Trump election lawsuit
> 
> 
> MADISON, Wis. (AP) — A split Wisconsin Supreme Court on Thursday refused to hear President Donald Trump’s lawsuit attempting to overturn his loss to Democrat Joe Biden in the battleground state,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *Wisconsin high court declines to hear Trump election lawsuit*
> By SCOTT BAUER16 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADISON, Wis. (AP) — A split Wisconsin Supreme Court on Thursday refused to hear President Donald Trump’s lawsuit attempting to overturn his loss to Democrat Joe Biden in the battleground state, sidestepping a decision on the merits of the claims and instead ruling that the case must first wind its way through lower courts.
> 
> 1 - win.
> 
> 1 - Set Aside.
> 
> 40+ - Lost.


Justice prevails.


----------



## bravoactual

Rudy Ghouliani's Star Newest "Star Witness" To Claim She Saw "Voter Fraud" Had Just Completed Probation For Computer Crime.









						Trump voter fraud witness shushed by Rudy committed computer crime
					

Mellissa Carone, 33, was sentenced to 12 months of probation for the misdemeanor offense in September 2019, stemming from an incident in November 2018.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



.


The star witness in Trump's 'voter fraud' case in Michigan only finished probation a few months ago for committing computer crime, DailyMail.com can exclusively reveal. 

Mellissa Carone, 33, was sentenced to 12 months of probation for the offense in September 2019, stemming from an incident in November 2018.

The mother-of-two had struck a plea deal with Michigan prosecutors, who in turn dropped a first degree obscenity charge against her.  

She must live in Madison County Michigan.


----------



## beagle9

bravoactual said:


> Rudy Ghouliani's Star Newest "Star Witness" To Claim She Saw "Voter Fraud" Had Just Completed Probation For Computer Crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump voter fraud witness shushed by Rudy committed computer crime
> 
> 
> Mellissa Carone, 33, was sentenced to 12 months of probation for the misdemeanor offense in September 2019, stemming from an incident in November 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> The star witness in Trump's 'voter fraud' case in Michigan only finished probation a few months ago for committing computer crime, DailyMail.com can exclusively reveal.
> 
> Mellissa Carone, 33, was sentenced to 12 months of probation for the offense in September 2019, stemming from an incident in November 2018.
> 
> The mother-of-two had struck a plea deal with Michigan prosecutors, who in turn dropped a first degree obscenity charge against her.
> 
> She must live in Madison County Michigan.


----------



## Faun

DarthVader said:


> Trump will win in court just watch!



Still waiting ... when's he gonna win one??


----------



## Faun

Gary Lee said:


> How the hell do you figure it's over libber. Sorry, my bad! You answered my own question in ur post. Just another LIBBER that is ignorant of America's electoral process like most. Most libbers you seem to have forgotten the lessons of the 2016 election. As far as "your blob lost" goes.  All that accomplished was to show ur actually not very smart on any scale I am aware of.



Is it over yet?


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> Still waiting ... when's he gonna win one??



Sometime between now and the day after hell freezes over.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Still waiting ... when's he gonna win one??



Maybe when the courts hear a case, Farouk?

You Nazis haven't won any cases either. You've just denied the Americans our day in court.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bravoactual said:


> Rudy Ghouliani's Star Newest "Star Witness" To Claim She Saw "Voter Fraud" Had Just Completed Probation For Computer Crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump voter fraud witness shushed by Rudy committed computer crime
> 
> 
> Mellissa Carone, 33, was sentenced to 12 months of probation for the misdemeanor offense in September 2019, stemming from an incident in November 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> The star witness in Trump's 'voter fraud' case in Michigan only finished probation a few months ago for committing computer crime, DailyMail.com can exclusively reveal.
> 
> Mellissa Carone, 33, was sentenced to 12 months of probation for the offense in September 2019, stemming from an incident in November 2018.
> 
> The mother-of-two had struck a plea deal with Michigan prosecutors, who in turn dropped a first degree obscenity charge against her.
> 
> She must live in Madison County Michigan.



Herr Nazi, voter fraud like this?

Courtesy of the United States Marshalls Service


----------



## Dragonlady

Uncensored2008 said:


> Maybe when the courts hear a case, Farouk?
> 
> You Nazis haven't won any cases either. You've just denied the Americans our day in court.



*There were no "cases", just a bunch of lying lawyers who tried to use the courts to promote lie the election was "stolen" to justify the overthrow of a legal election.

WHY ARE YOU STILL POSTING LIES????  WHO'S PAYING YOU TO DESTROY THE USA?????

YOU THINK WE DON'T KNOW YOU'RE AN AMERICAN TRAITOR????*


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dragonlady said:


> *There were no "cases", just a bunch of lying lawyers who tried to use the courts to promote lie the election was "stolen" to justify the overthrow of a legal election.
> 
> WHY ARE YOU STILL POSTING LIES????  WHO'S PAYING YOU TO DESTROY THE USA?????
> 
> YOU THINK WE DON'T KNOW YOU'RE AN AMERICAN TRAITOR????*



So you Nazis haven't won a single case against Trump alleging election fraud?

That means the courts agree that there was election fraud.


----------



## Uncensored2008

dblack said:


> Denial is often the most significant step of the grieving process. Sometimes, people get stuck there.



Heil Soros indeed - start denying this:


----------



## Care4all

Uncensored2008 said:


> Heil Soros indeed - start denying this:


What's to deny?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Care4all said:


> What's to deny?



You keep lying there isn't proof of voter fraud - there it is from the United States Marshalls Service, in your face.

But you'll keep lying, like a good little Nazi.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Maybe when the courts hear a case, Farouk?
> 
> You Nazis haven't won any cases either. You've just denied the Americans our day in court.



All he has to do is bring actual evidence of fraud to a court. What's he waiting for?


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> So you Nazis haven't won a single case against Trump alleging election fraud?
> 
> That means the courts agree that there was election fraud.



LOLOL 

For what would Trump be sued, Fruitcake?


----------



## dblack

Uncensored2008 said:


> You keep lying there isn't proof of voter fraud - there it is from the United States Marshalls Service, in your face.
> 
> But you'll keep lying, like a good little Nazi.


Well, by golly, there it is. Irrefutable proof that Democrats orchestrated a nationwide conspiracy to steal the election from your supreme leader. I think that's Soros himself!

Next up, bigfoot. We have the evidence!


----------



## Care4all

Uncensored2008 said:


> You keep lying there isn't proof of voter fraud - there it is from the United States Marshalls Service, in your face.
> 
> But you'll keep lying, like a good little Nazi.


Link?

there what is?  What state is that?  What are their rules?  Who does the guy work for, is he an election clerk?  What marshalls?

has the guy been arrested for doing something illegal???

you've given no Information on anything....


----------



## Dragonlady

Uncensored2008 said:


> So you Nazis haven't won a single case against Trump alleging election fraud?
> 
> That means the courts agree that there was election fraud.



And then you start with that NAZI bullshit, you treasonous lying troll.

Lies are truth!!!  Do they translate George Orwell into Russian for you?????


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> All he has to do is bring actual evidence of fraud to a court. What's he waiting for?



in 60 cases you haven't had a single one that found the evidence flawed.

The courts agree there was fraud.


----------

